# Biken am Rathsberg verboten??



## Dirtbag (1. September 2008)

Mir sind in letzter Zeit am Rathsberg bei Erlangen in letzter Zeit immer wieder Wanderer und Spaziergänger begegnet, die mir erzählen wollten, dass das Biken hier verboten sei. Die Krönung bildete dabei eine junge Frau, die sich mit ausgebreiteten Armen mitten auf den Trail stellte und meinen Kumpel zum Anhalten zwang. Sie behauptete ihm gegenüber, vom Forstamt zu sein und er solle seinen Freunden sagen, dass das Biken hier verboten sei.

Mir ist es allerdings ein Rätsel, wie die Leute überhaupt dazu kommen, solche Aussagen zu machen und wer diese (Fehl-)Information verbreitet.
Mein Informationsstand ist, dass es zwar in Baden-Württemberg verboten ist, auf Wegen unter 2,5m Breite zu fahren, nicht aber in Bayern. Außerdem meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Nutzung des Waldes als Naherholungsraum für jeden Bürger im Gesetzestext verankert ist. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass dort irgendwelche Einschränkungen bzgl der erlaubten Tätigkeiten gemacht werden.
Selbst wenn das Forstamt Erlangen also nun beschlossen hätte, den Rathsberg für Mountainbiker zu sperren - legal kann das doch nicht sein.

Oder hab ich da irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (1. September 2008)

Warum fragst du nicht einfach beim zuständigen Forstamt nach und verschaffst dir Gewissheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (1. September 2008)

nana, wir wollen doch keine schlafenden hunde wecken ...

ich fahre seit 1992 mit dem MTB am rathsberg und mir ist da noch nie jemand in dieser art begegnet.


----------



## mistertom52070 (1. September 2008)

Jedem der dort öfter unterwegs sollte bekannt sein, dass es immer wieder Kabbeleien gibt. Ein Verbot ist mir nicht bekannt obwohl auch schon irgendwelche Schilder ausgehangen wurden!

Allerdings wundert es mich nicht wenn Forstamt und Wanderer / Spaziergänger verärgert sind und dies Konsequenzen hat.

Immer wieder werden neue Linien ind en Wald gezogen, neue Kicker gebaut. Kann man sich nicht einfach mit den Trails zufrieden geben die vorhanden sind? Alles andere schwört immer Ärger hinauf!

Der Wald ist kein Bikepark, davon haben wir mind. 2 in erreichbarer Nähe. Dort könnt Ihr Euch austoben!


----------



## marcie (1. September 2008)

Also ich war so frei und habe mich bei meinem Bekannten schlau gemacht. Ein Verbot am Rathsberg gibt es nicht. Das heisst aber nicht das man dort fahren sollte als wenn es kein morgen gibt. Das heisst fährt ein Biker einen Wanderer an/um bekommt dieser zu 100% Schuld. Der Wanderer hat immer Vorrang. Was wir jetzt am Rathsberg haben, ist die Folge von Idioten die die Sprünge einfach mal mitten in den Weg gepflanzt haben und das sind dann wahrscheinlich auch die gleichen die an Wanderern vorbeischießen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Ich bin selber Vollblutbiker, aber man sollte sich mal die andere Seite auch überlegen. Spaziert ne Familie mit nem kleinen Kind entlang, das Kind hat im E-Fall keine Chance. Das da die Emotionen hochkochen ist wohl klar. Es ist wieder mal das leidige Thema. Aber ich sag euch, am Rathsberg da gehts jetzt wieder los und wenn die Jungs am Schmausenbuck so weiter machen, dann haben wir da das gleiche.
Fakt ist ich lasse mir von niemanden vorschreiben wo ich fahre, bin aber wenn ich Wanderer sehe, sehr zurückhaltend.


----------



## Dirtbag (1. September 2008)

Gut, damit ist bestätigt was ich eh schon vermutet hatte. Aber ich wollte diesbezüglich einfach Gewissheit haben.

Dass man bei Wanderern und Spaziergängern freundlich auf sich aufmerksam macht, bremst und grüßt halte ich im Übrigen für selbstverständlich. Man muss ja nicht wider besseren Wissens zur weiteren Verhärtung der Fronten beitragen.

Jedenfalls danke für die Infos.


----------



## weichling (2. September 2008)

Die Schilder beziehen auf die Kicker und sonstigen Bauten. Dort wird darauf
hingewiesen, dass der Erbauer solcherl nicht genehmigten Schanzen, 
Kicker, Northshores, etc die Kosten für die Beseitigung dieser Bauwerke aufkommen muss. Ob eine Strafe angedroht wird, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. 
Vielleicht setzt sich ja mal jemand mit dem Forstamt auseinander und versucht eine legale DH-Strecke zu bauen.

Biken auf vorhandenen Wegen ist wie anderswo auch in Bayern geregelt.

Grüße 
Weichling



mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Jedem der dort öfter unterwegs sollte bekannt sein, dass es immer wieder Kabbeleien gibt. Ein Verbot ist mir nicht bekannt obwohl auch schon irgendwelche Schilder ausgehangen wurden!
> 
> Allerdings wundert es mich nicht wenn Forstamt und Wanderer / Spaziergänger verärgert sind und dies Konsequenzen hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumpi247 (8. September 2008)

Also mir ist dahingehend auch nichts bekannt, dass es verboten wäre, Schilder hab ich auch noch keine gesehen.

Im Bezug auf die rechtliche Formulierung hinsichtlich der Benutzung von Wald-, Wiesen- und Forstwegen in Bayern habe ich vor kurzem eine schöne Auflistung (ich glaube in der aktuellen Mountainbike) gesehen. Demnach wäre vom gesetzlichen Stand her das Befahren von Strecken im Reichswald gestattet!

Natürlich steht der vorsichtige und zuvorkommende Umgang mit Wanderern und Spaziergängern im Vordergrund. Keine Frage! Nur ist es im Reichswald so, dass viele Streckenteile von Fussgängern in der Regel auch nicht benutzt werden, weil sich schlichtweg nicht bzw. schwer begehbar sind.

Das an solchen Stellen also kleine Drops und Kicker zamgehaun werden stößt bei mir auf Unverständnis! Mir ist das vor ein paar Wochen aufgefallen. Es wurde systematisch alles zerstört was mal aufgebaut wurde und auch schon seit längerer Zeit dort steht! Kleine Doubles, Kicker und Drops an meiner Meinung nach von Fussgängern definitiv NICHT benutzten Stellen wurden mit Hacke und Schaufel mutwillig vernichted! Was soll das bitte bringen? Wir haben auch schon viele Spaziergänger getroffen die stehen geblieben sind und uns abseits zugeschaut haben wie wir so manches Hindernis maltretiert haben und auch durchaus positiv dem Ganzen gegenüber standen und später ihre Kids vorbeigeschickt haben.

Das an Schlüsselstellen und von Fussgängern stark frequentierten Stellen große Vorsicht geboten ist ist absolut unerlässlich und undbedingt ein zu halten. Zerstörungswut Frustrierter an fern abgelegenen Hindernissen finde ich aber ein Unding!


----------



## wookster (9. September 2008)

Wir reden hier aber nicht vom Reichswald sondern vom Rathsberg. Und das ist ein Stadtwald der stark von Joggern, Wanderern aber auch älteren Menschen (Altersheim gleich gegenüber) frequentiert wird.

Wenn im Reichswald, irdendwo beim Steinbruch da oben oder so, was weggemacht wird kann ich das auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen da jeder Fussgänger ziemlich lang unterwegs ist um dort überhaupt hinzukommen. 

Aber am Rathsberg halte ich es für fahrlässig überhaupt etwas hinzubauen! Da muss ich sogar den Leuten recht geben die mich dort saublöd von der Seite angemacht haben.


----------



## Lumpi247 (9. September 2008)

Sorry verschrieben, meinte natürlich den Rathsberg.

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hatte da bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme mit Fussgängern. Und die alten Leute werden schon gleich gar nicht dort an zu trefen sein, wo wir fahren. 

Daher find ich dieses Argument nicht wirklich bestechend.

Ich habe ebenfalls geschrieben, dass an gewissen Schlüsselstellen vorsichtig gefahren werden muss (soll für mich heissen, Geschwindigkeit stark drosseln, Vorausschauend fahren und jederzeit bremsbereit sein, Fussgängern grundsätzlich Vorrang gewähren). Dann klappts auch mit den Spaziergängern.

Leute die aber absichtlich in den Weg springen um Radfahrer aufzuhalten bzw. auszubremsen sind keine zivilen Wald und Wiesen Polizisten sondern machen sich strafbar sollte bei so einer Aktion etwas passieren. Das ist dann nämlich nicht mehr fahrlässig!

Was diesen Beitrag betrifft so spreche ich ausdrücklich von mir und meinen Bekannten. Hier führt sich keiner auf wie dich Axt im Walde, dass andere sich daneben benehmen kann und will ich nicht ausschließen, sonst gäbe es solche Diskussionen nicht. Wirklich schade!


----------



## kletteraffe (10. September 2008)

Was ist denn mitm Schmausenbuck?

Alles was da steht ist echt weg vom Schuß! Da laufen keine Wanderer durch die Flugbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laleluX (10. September 2008)

schade dass der nette RathsbergHüpfTrail niedergewalzt wurde... Da hatten sich bestimmt wieder ein paar Rentner mukiert, die einfach nicht verkraften, wenn junge Menschen Spaß haben. *vorurteilModusAus*

Ich bin erst sauer, wenn etwas gegen die traumhaften HüpfTrails auf der anderen Straßenseite unternommen wird. Weil da ist wirklich kein Wanderer unterwegs... da sind auch keine markierten Wege...
Mal sehen...


----------



## Lumpi247 (10. September 2008)

laleluX schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin erst sauer, wenn etwas gegen die traumhaften HüpfTrails auf der anderen Straßenseite unternommen wird. Weil da ist wirklich kein Wanderer unterwegs... da sind auch keine markierten Wege...
> Mal sehen...




Die kenn ich ja noch gar nicht! Wo ist denn da der Einstieg wenn man mal fragen darf.

Mach auch nichts kaputt


----------



## marcie (10. September 2008)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Was ist denn mitm Schmausenbuck?
> 
> Alles was da steht ist echt weg vom Schuß! Da laufen keine Wanderer durch die Flugbahn



Na dann weiß ich nicht wann du das letzte mal da warst.


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. September 2008)

Ich hab gestern mal wieder eine Runde am Rathsberg gedreht.

Ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig , kreuz und quer wurden mitten durch den Wald neue Trails gezogen, Untergrund zerstört und Strecken angelegt. Wenn Ihr so weiter macht dauert es nicht lange bis das Biken am Berg verboten ist.

Da ist es kein Wunder wenn man als Biker schief angeschaut wird. Was soll der Mist? Dann fahrt halt in die Bike Parks, da könnt Ihr Euch austoben! Aber versaut mit Euren Aktionen nicht allen anderen die heinmischen Trails!


----------



## oBATMANo (22. September 2008)

Ich denk mal Wanderer fühlen sich mehr von "normalen" Tourenfahrern bedroht, welche im Pulk auf Wanderwegen angeschossen kommen, als von Leuten welche auf selbst gebauten Strecken abseits der Wege rumfahren.

Natürlich sollten keine Wanderwege umfunktioniert werden zu Fahrradstrecken. Jedoch eine Strecke abseits der Wege stört sicherlich auch nicht mehr, als wenn ne Gruppe Radler mit 30 km/h die Rentner vor sich her scheucht.

Also mal nich immer so arrogant mit dem Finger auf die abfahrtsorientierten Fahrer zeigen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. September 2008)

Ich hab nichts gegen abfahrtsorientierte Biker!

Aber jeder der einen normalen Menschenverstand hat, muss ja wohl in der Lage sein zu beurteilen, was passiert wenn quer durch den Wald neue Abfahrten angelegt werden! Der zuständige Förster ist bestimmt mehr als erfreut! Denkt doch einfach mal nach!!!

So wie es da zur Zeit wieder aussieht ist der große Ärger nur eine Frage der Zeit. Und die Konsequenzen haben dann auch die zu tragen die, wie Du sagst, die Rentner vor sich her scheuchen.

Geht doch in den Bike Park!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neckarinsel (23. September 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Da ist es kein Wunder wenn man als Biker schief angeschaut wird. Was soll der Mist? Dann fahrt halt in die Bike Parks, da könnt Ihr Euch austoben! Aber versaut mit Euren Aktionen nicht allen anderen die heinmischen Trails!


----------



## Lumpi247 (23. September 2008)

Die Diskussion dreht sich nur im Kreise. Das nicht wahllos Trails in den Wald gezogen werden sollen kann ich verstehen und befürworte ich auch. Nur brauchen auch die Freerider und Downhiller ihren Platz zur Entfaltung. Gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen bringen uns doch hier nicht wirklich weiter sondern endlich mal eine gemainsame und vertretbare Lösung! Alles andere ist doch kontraproduktiv!


----------



## S*P*J (23. September 2008)

der Rathsberg schaut Top aus, die linke Seite mit den ganzen Mulden und Jumps wurde stillgelegt. Auf der rechten führen 3 Trails runter...wo ist da des Problem...ach übrigens ich fahr nach der Arbeit nicht in den Bikepark, da bin ich froh wenn ich die Afterworktrails habe. Fahr da auch gerne mit dem CC-Rad runden


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. September 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> wo ist da des Problem...:




Mach einfach die Augen auf!


----------



## Lumpi247 (24. September 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Mach einfach die Augen auf!



Das Zitat ist einfach mal völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen! Wer sich die Mühe macht den ganzen Text von S*P*J durchzulesen versteht auch was gemeint ist.

Wenn man sich schon in Diskussionen einklinkt, dann doch bitte auch so das die Chance besteht, dass dabei auch was herum kommt. Bist du selbst an einer Lösung interessiert mistertom oder willst du einfach nur Welle machen? *kopfschüttel*


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. September 2008)

es stimmt einfach nicht, dass der Rathsberg top aussieht, wenn man die Strasse hochfährt und vor der Kehre links einbiegt dann sind dort kreuz und quer Trails auf losem Untergrund reingezogen worden. Das ist einfach nur Schwachsinn, da gibt es nur eine Lösung: Sein lassen!


----------



## marcie (24. September 2008)

@Mistertom: Mach mal hier nicht so nen Aufstand. Du fährst Rad und wir auch, also schreib uns doch bitte nicht vor wie wir das machen. Es geht hier um ein miteinander. Bikeparks haben nicht das ganze Jahr auf und irgendwie will man ja doch seinen Spass haben. Auf der linken Seite wird niemand gefährdet und darum geht es. Du bist auch einer von denen, die anderen vorschreiben wollen was sie zu tun oder zu lassen haben. Das stinkt mich total an.


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. September 2008)

Mich stinkt total an, dass eben einige mit Ihren Aktionen riskieren, dass es dann für alle Verbote gibt!  Wie gesagt, es gibt dort viele schöne Trails, warum reichen die nicht aus? Da wird quer durch die Heidelbeeren gedonnert und der ganze Boden aufgerissen. Darüber ärger ich mich!


----------



## marcie (24. September 2008)

Ja, richtig es gibt dort schöne Trail, die aber eigentlich Wanderwege sind. Somit bewegen wir uns alle in einer Grauzone. Dem Wanderer den das stört, der unterscheidet nicht zwischen CC und DH, der Feind hat 2 Räder. Wie oben schon gesagt wurde, man sollte sich überlegen, wie jeder zu seinem Recht kommt.


----------



## Lumpi247 (24. September 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, wahllos gezogene Trails müssen wirklich nicht sein! Da sind wir uns einig.

Aber wieso reisst man dann die Trails und Anlagen ein, die schon seit langer Zeit auf der linken Seite stehen? Dort gab es ein paar bestimmte Strecken und damit hatte es sich dann auch. Ich denke das wäre vertretbar, wenn man diese evtl. ein bisschen entschärfen würde, so das man den Fussgängern nicht in die Quere kommt. Das stößt eben bei mir auf Unverständnis...wieso reisst man Kickker und Doubles ein, die auf diesen "alten" Strecken stehen, fernab von den Wanderwegen?

Genau diese Aktion ist doch letztendlich auch mit dafür verantwortlich, dass die Jungs auf andere Gebiete ausgewichen sind. Das rechtfertigt das Ganze nicht, aber macht es aus meiner Sicht verständlicher.

Dahingehend meine ich muss eine Lösung gefunden werden. Ich denke man kann damit das Vorhaben mancher auf andere, wahllos selbst gebaute Trails aus zu weichen eindämmen. 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, es wäre doch eine tolle Sache, könnte man am Rathsberg endlich mal was offizielles für die Biker einrichten. So würde man weitere Reibereien durch bessere Planung und eine gemeinsames Übereinkommen vermeiden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (24. September 2008)

Es ist einfach nicht erlaubt im Wald Strecken, Sprünge oder sonstiges zu bauen. Darum wird das alles auch platt gemacht. Ist doch logisch. Ich denke der Rathsberg ist einfach zu klein um dort eine "legale" MTB Strecke einzurichten.

Daher mein Hinweis, wer sich auf extra angelegten Strecken austoben will hat inzwischen einige Bike Parks zur Verfügung. Wenn man keine Zeit hat dort hinzufahren muss man eben mit dem vorlieb nehemn was schon da ist.

Es würde ja uch keinem Jeep Fahrer einfallen mal eben ein Stück von der
A9 rauszureißen weil er mal sein Allradantrieb testen kann.


----------



## Lumpi247 (24. September 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> ...
> Es würde ja uch keinem Jeep Fahrer einfallen mal eben ein Stück von der
> A9 rauszureißen weil er mal sein Allradantrieb testen kann.



Naja, also der Vergleich hinkt ein bisschen.  

Der Ratsberg ist durchaus nicht zu klein um etwas auf die Beine zu stellen, man sieht es an anderen Gemeinden, die schaffen das auch und zwar auch noch für eine weitaus kleinere Szene als die in Erlangen.

Aber ich seh schon, es macht  nicht wirklich viel Sinn hier weiter zu diskutieren. Ich fahre jetzt einfach weiter auf den Strecken am Rathsberg die ich vorher auch schon gefahren bin.


----------



## Tom:-) (24. September 2008)

weiß überhaupt jemand von wem die gebauten kicker etc. zerstört wurden?


----------



## Lumpi247 (24. September 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> weiß überhaupt jemand von wem die gebauten kicker etc. zerstört wurden?



nö, frag mal mistertom


----------



## S*P*J (24. September 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Mich stinkt total an, dass eben einige mit Ihren Aktionen riskieren, dass es dann für alle Verbote gibt! Wie gesagt, es gibt dort viele schöne Trails, warum reichen die nicht aus? Da wird quer durch die Heidelbeeren gedonnert und der ganze Boden aufgerissen. Darüber ärger ich mich!


 
naja keinen Plan haben aber labern wie ein großer! Ich bin froh über jeden Trail den ich fahren kann, am liebsten fahr ich aber Kurven und irgendwelche Tricky Trails. Solche Trails gabs bis vor kurzem am Rahtsberg nicht und ich bin froh, dass sich ein paar Leute die Mühe gemacht haben die Strecken einzufahren.  Die Strecken sind Top, keine Löcher gebudelt keine dummen Kicker einfach die perfekten Trails
...so genug geschwätzt, kannst mir gerne persönlich deine Meinung vortragen, bin jetzt nämlich oben trainieren


----------



## S*P*J (24. September 2008)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> weiß überhaupt jemand von wem die gebauten kicker etc. zerstört wurden?


Die wurden nachdem es auf der Seite ausgeartet ist, und dort lauter Noobkicker mit den dazugehörigen Löchern in denen du einen Kühlschrank versenken konntest, in Orginalzustand versetzt. Dannach kam anscheinend die Stadt oder der Waldbesitzer und hat den Rest auch noch abgerissen und diese tollen Baumstümpfe samt Wurzel reingelegt. 
Die andere Seit schaut dagegen echt clean aus! Nirgends Löcher kein Müll und eine genial Streckenführung die ihres gleichen sucht! Das da ein paar Sträucher und Heidelbeeren dran glauben mussten ist Schicksal.
Aber easy, selbst wenn dort noch 100000 trails entstehen wird der Rathsberg die Menschheit überdauern und sich wieder in einen Urwald verwandeln. Blos des kapiert keiner, alles wird sich wieder regenerieren, da sind ein paar Trails im Wald das geringste Problem!
@mister Tom...ich hoffe du gehst am Sonntag auch schön Grün wählen, und bist gegen diese Flughafenanbindung und die Südumgehung, sonst ist alles hier nur Heuchelei


----------



## marcie (24. September 2008)

besser hätte man es nicht sagen können. Danke!


----------



## Axalp (24. September 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> ...Blos des kapiert keiner, alles wird sich wieder regenerieren, da sind ein paar Trails im Wald das geringste Problem!...



Darauf will der arme MisterTom doch heraus:

Eigentlich schaded es dem Wald nicht wirklich, wenn ein paar DH-Hansel wie wir dort herumfahren. Die Natur wird uns mit Sicherheit überleben. 

Versuch das aber mal einem von der Stadt, dem Gemeinderat, dem Nabu, dem Förster etc. zu erklären. Ich vermute schwer, dass die anderer Meinung sind und sofort bist Du der Buhmann und kannst nicht mehr argumentieren. (Mal davon abgesehen, dass es anscheinend o.k. ist, wenn Planierraupen den Forst-Weg zwischen Waldkrankenhaus und Friedhof Bubenreuth zur Waldautobahn daherrichten...)

Der Rathsberg wirft darum natürlich ein furchtbar schlechtes Licht auf alle Biker. Rücksichtsloses fahren auf den restlichen Wegen setzt dem ganzen noch eins drauf.

Daraus folgt dann: 
- Unnötige Pauschalisierungen gegen uns MTB'ler => Wasser auf die Mühlen unserer Gegner (Nordic Walker etc. )
- mögliches Fahrverbot am gesamten Rathsberg
- ziemlich schlechte Voraussetzung, falls eines Tages vielleicht doch jemand was offizielles aufziehen will

Diskussion ist eigentlich beendet. Lösung gibt's keine, weil sowieso jeder das macht worauf er Lust hat.

Wenn der Rathsberg gesperrt wird, dann rock' ich halt das Walberla


----------



## S*P*J (25. September 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Wenn der Rathsberg gesperrt wird, dann rock' ich halt das Walberla


 

da stehen aber neue Verbotsschilder und der Schotterweg nach Kirchehrenbach ist jetzt geteert, voll cool jetzt kann ichs auf`s Walberlafest mit dem RR fahren. 

ach und Nordich Walker sind keine Gegner, das sind alles Opfer!

...am besten die coffee löscht dieses Thread, bei Googel sind wir schon an erster Stelle und man sollte keine noch schlafenden Hunde wecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (25. September 2008)

blablabla..... da zeigt sich wer hier tatsächlich keinen Plan hat. Man sollte auch mal über den eigenen kleinen eingeschränkten Horizont hinausschauen. Aber das können viele Leute einfach nicht.


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. September 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> naja keinen Plan haben aber labern wie ein großer! Ich bin froh über jeden Trail den ich fahren kann, am liebsten fahr ich aber Kurven und irgendwelche Tricky Trails. Solche Trails gabs bis vor kurzem am Rahtsberg nicht....:




Dann kennst Du Dich wohl nicht besonders gut aus......


----------



## Axalp (25. September 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> da stehen aber neue Verbotsschilder und der Schotterweg nach Kirchehrenbach ist jetzt geteert, voll cool jetzt kann ichs auf`s Walberlafest mit dem RR fahren.
> 
> ach und Nordich Walker sind keine Gegner, das sind alles Opfer!
> 
> ...am besten die coffee löscht dieses Thread, bei Googel sind wir schon an erster Stelle und man sollte keine noch schlafenden Hunde wecken



Siehst Du, das ist ja das kuriose daran: Eine Teerstraße bis auf den Gipfel ziehen, dass auch jeder ***** mit seinem 25 Jahre alten 190er Benz Diesel da hoch fahren kann, um sich beim Fest einen reinzuleeren, aber uns das Biken dort verbieten wollen......Hallo?!?

Dass die "Thematik" bereits bekannt ist haben doch die zerstörten Bauwerke hinreichend bewiesen.


----------



## rex_sl (25. September 2008)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Dann kennst Du Dich wohl nicht besonders gut aus......



was bist du denn für einer?
bei deinen kommentaren kann ich mir das lachen nicht verkneifen


----------



## Lumpi247 (29. September 2008)

Also war heut mal wieder am Rathsberg, auf den Trails der anderen Seite.

Was ich heute erfahren habe, wurden besagte Trails unter Absprache mit dem Besitzer des Waldstücks gezimmert. Kicker, Anlieger und Lines wurde angeblich auch von ihm abgenommen. Solange keine Shores oder dämliche "ich buddel den Waldweg auf um mir einen Kicker zu bauen" Aktionen vorkommen, kann man sich auf diesem Stückchen Waldboden völlig legal bewegen.

Sollte irgendeinem einfallen dort wild rum zu buddeln gibts was auf die Finger! Lasst euch bloß nicht erwischen. Wer aber Spass an ein paar Abfahrten mit lustigen Leuten hat, kann gern immer Sonntag so am 14 Uhr vorbeischaun.


----------



## Boogeyman (29. September 2008)

Wir haben gestern den Besitzer des Waldstückes auf der linken Seite der Straße getroffen und hatten ein längeres, durchaus neutrales Gespräch mit ihm. Nach seinen Worten ist Deine Aussage leider falsch. Er duldet das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi247 (29. September 2008)

Hm, eigenartig...aber wie oben schon angedeutet wurde mir das so erzählt. Selber gesprochen hab ich mit dem guten Mann nicht.

Aber jetzt interessiert mich doch viel mehr welche Seite denn gemeint ist wenn von der linken Seite gesprochen wird. Also mit linker Seite denke ich an die auf der Höhe des oberen Parkplatzes...


----------



## Boogeyman (29. September 2008)

EDIT: Gelöscht.

Der Besitzer hat uns bei der Auffahrt auf dem Forstweg vom Waldkrankenhaus angehalten und gefragt, ob wir für den Bau verantwortlich wären und das man ja nie jemanden persönlich beim Fahren auf den Trails antreffen würde. Zehn Minuten vorher haben wir noch beim Vorbeifahren eine rel. große Truppe an den neuen Spuren sitzen sehen.


----------



## marcie (29. September 2008)

So und nu haben wir so langsam den Salat. Ich denke je mehr das thematisiert wird, umso enger wird der Zeitrahmen, indem wir da überhaupt noch fahren können. Bravo. Ich schlage vor, jeder redet jetzt mit jedem den er da trifft, egal ob Wanderer oder Besitzer oder sonst wem, bauschen das ganze noch auf und dann fahren wir da die längste Zeit noch.


----------



## Lumpi247 (29. September 2008)

Wie bitte?! Wer spricht hier mit wem, ich habe es doch deutlich geschrieben, ich habe mit keinem Besitzer gesprochen...zumal ich auch von der anderen Seite geredet habe wie sich jetzt für mich hersausgestellt hat...egal.

Und Boogeyman wurde selber auch vom "Besitzer" angesprochen. Also hats wohl eher wenig Relevanz. 

Naja, mir iset gleich, fahr sowieso in keinem rießen Pulk durch die Wälder sondern eher alleine, und wie schon so häufig betont...Probleme hatte ich bisher noch nie am Rathsberg.


----------



## marcie (29. September 2008)

Sorry, ist halt ein bischen provokant gesprochen. Ich kann ja lesen. Aber ich finde wirklich man sollte es jetzt auch mal gut sein lassen. Die Szene hat mal davon gelebt, dass eben nicht immer gleich alles breit getreten wurde und so schlecht war das ja nun auch nicht. Je öffentlicher das ganze wird, umso problematischer wird es doch. Freuen wir uns lieber, dass wir noch so eine Spot haben und hoffen das der ein oder andere Besitzer, oder wer auch immer ein Auge zudrückt.


----------



## Boogeyman (29. September 2008)

Ich wollte nur darauf hingewiesen haben, zumal es die einzigen Worte sind, die hier mit einem direkt Betroffenen gewechselt wurden und nicht mit selbsternannten Wald-Sheriffs. Da ich bisher kein Interesse an derartigen DHs habe ist es mir zunächst auch egal. Nicht mehr egal ist es mir, wenn wegen "Waldbauarbeiten" der Rathsberg für MTBler tabu werden sollte.

Abgesehen davon meinte er, dass die Stadt etwas Offizielles in der Nähe von Spardorf gemacht hätte. Mir persönlich ist nichts bekannt.


----------



## Lumpi247 (29. September 2008)

marcie schrieb:


> Sorry, ist halt ein bischen provokant gesprochen. Ich kann ja lesen. Aber ich finde wirklich man sollte es jetzt auch mal gut sein lassen. Die Szene hat mal davon gelebt, dass eben nicht immer gleich alles breit getreten wurde und so schlecht war das ja nun auch nicht. Je öffentlicher das ganze wird, umso problematischer wird es doch. Freuen wir uns lieber, dass wir noch so eine Spot haben und hoffen das der ein oder andere Besitzer, oder wer auch immer ein Auge zudrückt.



WORD 



Boogeyman schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur darauf hingewiesen haben, zumal es die einzigen Worte sind, die hier mit einem direkt Betroffenen gewechselt wurden und nicht mit selbsternannten Wald-Sheriffs. Da ich bisher kein Interesse an derartigen DHs habe ist es mir zunächst auch egal. Nicht mehr egal ist es mir, wenn wegen "Waldbauarbeiten" der Rathsberg für MTBler tabu werden sollte.
> 
> Abgesehen davon meinte er, dass die Stadt etwas Offizielles in der Nähe von Spardorf gemacht hätte. Mir persönlich ist nichts bekannt.



WORD2 

Und das was da offziell in Spardorf steht is ne BMX Bahn wenn ich mich nicht täusche, und obendrauf noch vereinsintern. Da kann man sich also auch nicht unbeschwert aufhalten.

Fazit: Es gibt in Erlangen nur eine völlig legale location und die ist hinten am Eastsidehouse (Heisst doch glaub ich so...).


----------



## S*P*J (29. September 2008)

marcie schrieb:


> So und nu haben wir so langsam den Salat. Ich denke je mehr das thematisiert wird, umso enger wird der Zeitrahmen, indem wir da überhaupt noch fahren können. Bravo. Ich schlage vor, jeder redet jetzt mit jedem den er da trifft, egal ob Wanderer oder Besitzer oder sonst wem, bauschen das ganze noch auf und dann fahren wir da die längste Zeit noch.


 

FALSCH ich werde immer fahren können und wenn ich über einen Zaun klettern muß

Da dieser Thread sowas von unötig, überflüssig und sinnfrei ist bin ich dafür den Fred ins Nirvana zu befördern wo ihn niemand mehr findet!

achja und in Erlangen gibts halt nur einen Berg (Hügel) und das ist der Rathsberg!  
Hallo ADMIN


----------



## rex_sl (29. September 2008)

hier is mir der hobbypolizisten anteil ein wenig zu hoch.

voll krasses deutschland, jeder schaut was der andere macht und muss überprüfen, verpetzen, anzeigen, 

kann mich da auch noch gut an andere threads erinnern, wo sogar damit gedroht wurde die polizei zu verständigen.

wenn euch was nicht passt, dann lasst den leuten doch ihren spaß. 
was denkt ihr wie wurst das dem wald ist ob da nen trail langeht oder nen wildschwein weg oder suhlgrube, der trail macht den wald kaputt, aber der nordic walker weg mit 4 meter breite der neu gebaut wird. der macht dem wald nix aus. 
deswegen muss auch jedes jahr jede wiese, wald, feld neu angepflanzt werden, weil von alleine würde das nie nachwachsen. is nur nen busch oder unkraut oder irgendwas aus amerika eingeschlepptes. 

für uns hören sich 3 jahre lang an bis nen trail zugewachsen ist oder total verschwunden. aber wald gibts schon seit paar millionen jahren. das is ne zahl mit 6 nullern. 000.000
tickt ihr noch alle richtig.

man darf dann bald garnicht mehr mtb fahren!!! wovon träumt ihr nachts??

solange reiten, wandern, joggen, nordic walken, pilzesammeln, waldautobahnen bauen im wald erlaubt sind. solange kann ich auch mitm mtb fahren. 

nur wegen einem neuen trail wird das erlanger umland garantiert nicht für fahrräder gesperrt. 

und wenn dann muss ich halt crossrad fahren. da haben dann alle respekt vor mir im wald. weil mitm rennrad im wald, das gibt nur pluspunkte.

so ein scharrn hier


----------



## wookster (29. September 2008)

> für uns hören sich 3 jahre lang an bis nen trail zugewachsen ist oder total verschwunden. aber wald gibts schon seit paar millionen jahren. das is ne zahl mit 6 nullern. 000.000



ich schmeiss mich weg......bisschen viel  erwischt?
mit dem argument machst du alles platt, alle achtung! hast du dir das selbst ausgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (29. September 2008)

ah bist auch so ein normaldeutscher. hab schon verstanden. viel spaß noch in deinem leben.

mach mal nen foto von dir ins fotoalbum oder vom rad. dann erkenn ich dich im wald. dann kann man ja mal paar worte plaudern.


----------



## wookster (29. September 2008)

das hat mit normaldeutsch nichts zu tun. 

diese kindische dampfplauderei ist einfach total daneben! 



> dann erkenn ich dich im wald.


--> haust du mich dann?

DER NIVEAULIMBO IST ERÖFFNET!!!


----------



## Boogeyman (29. September 2008)

Auch ich habe keine Lust mich im Wald von Hilfssheriffs auf mein vermeindliches Fehlverhalten hinweisen zu lassen, wenn ich mich nach den allgemein bekannten MTB-Regeln verhalte.

Aber wie hier im Forum macht auch im Wald untereinander der Ton die Musik! Und hier müssen beide Seiten offensichtlich noch etwas üben.

Noch ist das aber alles Jammern auf hohem Niveau!


----------



## rex_sl (29. September 2008)

wer hat hier von verprügeln gesprochen. ich bin nur der meinung das bei persönlichen gesprächen mehr rauskommt als im internet, da du ja des öfteren dort unterwegs bist, besteht ja die möglichkeit das man sich mal trifft.

aber ich halt mich da jetzt mal raus. bringt ja sowieso nix das rumgelaber.


----------



## S*P*J (29. September 2008)

wookster schrieb:


> ich schmeiss mich weg......bisschen viel  erwischt?
> mit dem argument machst du alles platt, alle achtung! hast du dir das selbst ausgedacht?


 

Gähn...
1.fakt ist ein Trail ist in einem Jahr wieder verschwunden wenn er nicht befahren wird. 
2.Jeder starke Regen macht mehr "Schaden" als Trails, siehe letzes Jahr das Hochwasser!
3. wer von euch Noobs, hat versucht heut am Rathsberg meine Freundin anzusprechen, die gleichen haben danach noch meinen Kumpel angesprochen, wegen Trailbau und so. Das waren zwei so Heichtel mit Cube oder Canyons, einer davon hatte so eine Laufkappe auf. Könnte ja sein, dass das einer hier aus dem Forum ist? Wenn ich dich sehe diskutiere ich nicht, sondern brech dir gleich einen Finger!
4. Was soll der ganze Mist, da kommen 3 so Noobs wie MisterTom, Wookster und Boogeyman an und wollen uns vorschreiben was gut oder schlecht ist. 
Ich hau mich weg, keiner von euch weisst auch nur annähernd die Skills und Trailkenntnisse auf, das ich mir von euch irgendwas sagen lassen muss oder am besten nocht rechtfertigen muss. 
Das ist nicht arrogant oder so, das ist einfach FAKT.
5. Statt hier einen groß aufzulabern, macht doch was! Ich habe letzte Woche erst ein Stück Shore auf der Winterleite abgerissen, sowie am SA einen Table da oben wieder in einen Dubbel zurückgebaut und das Loch zugeschüttet. Dann haben wir noch ein anderes Stück shore abgerissen und die Bretter versteckt. Da oben sind zur Zeit irgendwelche Noobs unterwegs die ricktige ******** bauen...wie Bäume umhacken und Walkingschilder rausreisen. 
Sowas ist echt Mist und das finde ich auch nicht gut, aber was ihr als schlimm bezeichnet ist absolut legitim! 
Ihr aber labert blos im I-net einen auf, sprecht leute die ihr für Dh´ler handelt an und wollt ihnen was erzählen! 
6. Ihr erkennt mich an meinen Shity Shity Bang Bang Helm, bitte sprecht mich an ihr Vollpfeifen


der Rex gibt immer Kurse für Schwangere Frauen im Erdlochbau und Bong putzen...ich glaub eure Mütter waren da auch dabei! Kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, das man im Laufe seiner Entwicklung so Doof wird. Meist ist sowas schon angeboren!


----------



## Boogeyman (29. September 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt hatten wir uns im Vorbeifahren überlegt die Jungs anzusprechen, die bei den Trails gesessen sind. Allerdings nicht um ihnen irgendwas zu verbieten oder vorzuschreiben (das habe ich auch in meinen Beiträgen nicht gemacht), sondern um uns ein paar Tricks und Tipps zu holen. Irgendwie habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass das wohl nichts werden wird.


----------



## S*P*J (29. September 2008)

also ich bin sozial zwar absolut inkompetent wird mir nachgesagt und ich kann auch ziemlich Aggro werden. Aber ich hab noch nie jemsnden Dumm angelabert oder kam Arrogant rüber... also keine Scheu!
Blos wenn mich jemand dumm anlabert beim riden oder meint er kann mir mit irgendwelchen Regeln etc. kommen, gibts was auf die Nuss.
Z.B. wurden wir im Frühjahr auf den Kalchtrails von 2 DIMB Ärschen aufgehalten die mir vorschreiben wollten, dass ich Kurven nicht anbremsen darf. Aber selbst den ganzen Berg mit gezogener Bremse runterschredern. Also auf Deutsch so besserwisser und rechthaber Typen pack ich net. Ich höre auch nur auf Typen die schon mindestens 12J. Radfahren, schneller sind als ich und MTB leben.
Solche typen kannst aber an einer Hand abzählen, und in diesem Frankenforum ist kein einziger unterwegs ausser der Didi H. + Rex SL der mir etwas sagen darf oder von dem ich Tips etc. annehme.


----------



## marcie (29. September 2008)

Also ich war heute auch am Radeln, war wieder mal sehr geil. Und bitte ADMIN ich schließe mich an Freeed löööööschen. Danke


----------



## Boogeyman (29. September 2008)

Also genau genommen fahre ich schon seit 25 Jahren Rad, zugegebenermaßen aber nicht MTB, es waren auch ein paar Tage mit Stützrad dabei! 

Wie auch immer, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal unwissenderweise am Rathsberg und kann sich austauschen. Bis dahin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcie (29. September 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> FALSCH ich werde immer fahren können und wenn ich über einen Zaun klettern muß



Also ich krieg schon die Krise wenn ich ständig den Berg raufschieben muss


----------



## weichling (29. September 2008)

Naja, musst ihnen halt mal das nächste mal zeigen, wie man da ohne HR-Bremse runterfährt.  



Grüße weichling



S*P*J schrieb:


> Z.B. wurden wir im Frühjahr auf den Kalchtrails von 2 DIMB Ärschen aufgehalten die mir vorschreiben wollten, dass ich Kurven nicht anbremsen darf. Aber selbst den ganzen Berg mit gezogener Bremse runterschredern. Also auf Deutsch so besserwisser und rechthaber Typen pack ich net. Ich höre auch nur auf Typen die schon mindestens 12J. Radfahren, schneller sind als ich und MTB leben.
> Solche typen kannst aber an einer Hand abzählen, und in diesem Frankenforum ist kein einziger unterwegs ausser der Didi H. + Rex SL der mir etwas sagen darf oder von dem ich Tips etc. annehme.


----------



## S*P*J (29. September 2008)

...bei solchen Kollegen, die Regeln zum biken brauchen ist der Zug schon abgefahren. Da kann man nicht mehr helfen Ich mach mir meine Regel selbst, muss ja nicht heissen das man dadurch irgendwas kaputtmacht oder zerstört.

@marcie, dafür darfst dich auch Freerider nennen...schieben ist doch toll, soll leute geben die machen des sogar bergab


----------



## wotan_S_rache (30. September 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:
			
		

> Solche typen kannst aber an einer Hand abzählen, und in diesem Frankenforum ist kein einziger unterwegs ausser der Didi H. + Rex SL der mir etwas sagen darf oder von dem ich Tips etc. annehme.



 ey wasn los


----------



## dubbel (30. September 2008)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Blos wenn mich jemand dumm anlabert beim riden oder meint er kann mir mit irgendwelchen Regeln etc. kommen, gibts was auf die Nuss.
> Z.B. wurden wir im Frühjahr auf den Kalchtrails von 2 DIMB Ärschen aufgehalten die mir vorschreiben wollten, dass ich Kurven nicht anbremsen darf....


* schaut mal auf der seite von der DIMB nach! *







das war großartig!


----------



## JansonJanson (30. September 2008)

möchte mal wissen was ihr bzw. wie ihr fahrt das die euch an meckern ?! 
Mir kommen da oben oft Wanderer, alte Leute mit und ohne Hunde entgegen, auch schon Reiter und ich hab jedes mal auf mein nettes "Grüß Gott / Hallo / Servus WTF auch immer" ne nette Antwort bekommen...
Ich würde auch jeden vom Rad ziehen der mit 60 ohne was zu sagen an mir vorbei rauscht,am besten noch quer das die Steine springen ... 
Versteht mich nicht falsch,da oben Bolzen macht nen riesen Fun aber man sollte die Leutz einfach nicht übern Haufen fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (30. September 2008)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> ey wasn los


 

du weisst wie des gemeint war


----------



## S*P*J (27. Mai 2009)

Am Rahtsberg haben irgendwelche Noobs neue Schilder (selbstlaminiert) mit Spaxschrauben auf 2,20m in den Bäumen befestigt! Die Bäume weinen vor Freude Harz. 

und Jungs Votet für mich http://www.bist-du-stark-genug.com/#/1183595771486528/





 THX


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Mai 2009)

was für Schilder denn ... ?

Steht da wohl drauf: "Bitte denjenigen, die diese Schilder angebracht haben, kräftig aufs Maul hauen ?! " .... man man man


----------



## S*P*J (27. Mai 2009)

Hab eines am Boden liegen sehen und mitgenommen (Naturschutz und so) mach später noch ein Foto, davon


----------



## E36/8 (29. Mai 2009)

das Niveau liegt am Boden und heult - dabei fangen die Ferien doch erst nächste Woche an


----------



## JansonJanson (29. Mai 2009)

hab heute morgen davon auch eins gesehen ... ts ts ts ...


----------



## thaper (10. Juli 2009)

wie schautsn aktuell aus?

ruhiger geworden?


----------



## -Elwood- (19. April 2010)

Wie sieht es momentan mit dem Biken am Rathsberg aus, ein Freund meinte dass das Biken dort verboten werden soll und es aktuell ein heißes Pflaster ist wenn man dort ein bisschen Trails abfährt.

Hat sich ja Anfang des Jahres aufgrund dieses Artikels angedeutet
http://www.erlanger-nachrichten.de/artikel.asp?art=1195101&kat=19

Aber vielleicht kann ja jemand was konkretes dazu sagen war ja dieses Jahr bis jetzt nur einmal dort zum Biken!

MFG


----------



## Fl!p (19. April 2010)

Hi,

nach dem Artikel in den Erlanger Nachrichten, hat sich auch der "Jagdvorsteher" mal wieder blicken lassen und seine "Ich-hasse-Mountainbiker"-Predigt zum besten gegeben. Ich hab mich auf die Diskussion nicht eingelassen weil ich die schon letztes Jahr geführt habe. Der Typ lässt nicht mit sich reden. 

Wie man dem Artikel der EN entnehmen kann liegt ein Abriss der Strecke in der Luft und das Biken dort ist soweiso verboten. 
Ich war letzten Samstag am Rathsberg und es war alles ruhig. Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, ob da wirklich was gemacht wird oder ob das nur die alljährlichen Abschreckungsversuche sind. Wir können wohl nur weiterfahren und hoffen, dass alles stehen bleibt. Man müsste sich halt mal organisieren und Kontakt zum erlanger Forstamt aufnehmen. Eine offizielle Strecke wurde im Artikel ja erwähnt, nur kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wo sie die hinbauen wollen.


----------



## heifisch (13. November 2010)

Wie sieht es zur Zeit am Rathsberg aus? Kann man noch fahren, oder sind die Strecken kaputt, bzw. der Förster/Besitzer/was auch immer zu sauer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (13. November 2010)

Klar kann man am Rathsberg radfahren.


----------



## Apeman (15. November 2010)

> Man müsste sich halt mal organisieren und Kontakt zum erlanger Forstamt aufnehmen


hahaha selten so gelacht!

in erlangen und umgebung wird es nie einen genehmigten spot geben. 
meldet euch beim rc 1950 erlangen an und fahrt bmx!
dann bleiben wenigstens die aus dem wald, wegen denen es immer stunk gibt.

ansonsten gibt es ja noch den ochsenkopf und osternohe...


----------



## S*P*J (15. November 2010)

willst du damit sagen die krassen BMXer vom RC50 sind daran schuld, wenn sich ein Opa am Rathsberg über MTBer aufregt?


----------



## Apeman (15. November 2010)

nein! aber die vollpfosten die es nicht lassen können ständig neue trails und kicker anzulegen.


----------



## Fl!p (15. November 2010)

Ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass wieder ein neuer Sprung gebaut wurde. Sieht aber nicht nach "Kinderarbeit" aus.


----------



## Apeman (15. November 2010)

^^


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. November 2010)

S*P*J schrieb:


> willst du damit sagen die krassen BMXer vom RC50 sind daran schuld, wenn sich ein Opa am Rathsberg über MTBer aufregt?



so hört sich das schon an - oder ??


----------



## heifisch (15. November 2010)

Hört sich er so an, als ob Leute die nicht mitdenken können, lieber nicht im Wald fahren und damit weiteren Ärger auf sich und andere Biker ziehen sollen.
MMn auch richtig. Allerdings kenn ich die Situation da oben auch nicht genau.


----------



## Apeman (15. November 2010)

> dann bleiben wenigstens die aus dem wald, wegen denen es immer stunk gibt.



ist auf:


> die es nicht lassen können ständig neue trails und kicker anzulegen


 bezogen.

die krassen bmx´er vom rc 50 können da rein garnichts für!
aber evtl können die ja die vollpfosten erziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Elwood- (15. November 2010)

Apeman komm mal wieder runter!
Du weisst doch jedes Jahr das gleiche am Rathsberg.


----------



## Apeman (15. November 2010)

ja schon... nur jedes jahr mehr leute, die nicht mitdenken. kaum haben die parks wieder zu, kommen ne handvoll (die da das ganze jahr nicht zu sehen sind) und fangen das basteln wieder an... ich würde es echt zum koten finden, wenn es wegen "solchen" bußgelder hagelt!
ist echt schade...


----------



## =bergi= (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo es gab mal eine Seite wo die sog. Rathsbergtrails (start Nähe der ich spring in den Tot Krater, weiter nach Atzelsberg fast bis nach Marloffstein und wieder zurück) ziemlich genau mit Google Maps oder so gezeigt wurde.

lg
Bergi


----------



## Fl!p (18. Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich gibt es die nicht mehr!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Juli 2011)

ist in der opencyclemap auch drin. aber na ja, den trail um den rathsberg rum hat doch nun *jeder* schon gefunden, oder ;-)


----------



## =bergi= (19. Juli 2011)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> ist in der opencyclemap auch drin. aber na ja, den trail um den rathsberg rum hat doch nun *jeder* schon gefunden, oder ;-)



Denke ich auch aber es gab auf der Seite damals mehrere Varianten usw.
was ist opencyclemap? Ich war 2 Jahre offline wegen einer Verletzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (19. Juli 2011)

War dein Gehirn auch 2 Jahre offline? Sorry dass ich so drastisch werde, aber mit Google o.Ä. kommste der Lösung deiner zweiten Frage schon recht Nahe. Und damit kannst du auch deine erste Frage lösen. Alternativ kann man sich die Sache vor Ort anschauen. Viele Wege gibt es ja nicht und wenn man einigermaßen weiß wo die Himmelsrichtungen sind und was da liegt kommt man schon sehr weit... 

Um das eigentliche Thema mal aufzugreifen:
An der Bank an der "Dh-Strecke" schauts schon wieder (/immer noch) richtig übel aus. Da muss man fast von ausgehen dass die Zigarettenindustrie die lokale Szene sponsort..


----------



## =bergi= (19. Juli 2011)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> War dein Gehirn auch 2 Jahre offline? Sorry dass ich so drastisch werde, aber mit Google o.Ä. kommste der Lösung deiner zweiten Frage schon recht Nahe. Und damit kannst du auch deine erste Frage lösen. Alternativ kann man sich die Sache vor Ort anschauen. Viele Wege gibt es ja nicht und wenn man einigermaßen weiß wo die Himmelsrichtungen sind und was da liegt kommt man schon sehr weit...
> 
> Um das eigentliche Thema mal aufzugreifen:
> An der Bank an der "Dh-Strecke" schauts schon wieder (/immer noch) richtig übel aus. Da muss man fast von ausgehen dass die Zigarettenindustrie die lokale Szene sponsort..




Wie mein Hirn aussieht, dass kannst Du schon mir überlassen, ich frage nach einer bekannten Seite die diesen Trail als googlemaps Track zeigte und an die kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, die Leute waren aus Nürnberg, die Trails selber kenne ich natürlich noch.
In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Fl!p (19. Juli 2011)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> [...]An der Bank an der "Dh-Strecke" schauts schon wieder (/immer noch) richtig übel aus. Da muss man fast von ausgehen dass die Zigarettenindustrie die lokale Szene sponsort..



Die Zigarettenstummel gehen ja noch, auch wenns nicht gerade toll aussieht. Die sind einigermaßen "biologisch abbaubar". Viel schlimmer finde ich den sonstigen Müll der dort hingeschmissen wird. Ich habe da sogar mal ein abgesägtes Stück von einem Lenker gefunden. Da langt man sich echt an den Kopf. :kotz:
Ist ja nicht schlimm genug, dass das Biken dort eh "verboten" ist. Wenn das da so ausschaut, gibt es für die "Waldsherriffs" nur mehr Gründe gegen uns vorzugehen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (19. Juli 2011)

Bei der Seite die du suchst dürfte es sich um das Zabo Trails Forum handeln; die haben nach einem Umbau der Seite aber keine Tracks mehr raufgestellt
allerdings wird sich dort recht häufig zu touren verabredet, da kannst du sicher mal nett fragen ob du mitfahren kannst und vielleicht finden sich dann auch varianten;
müll wird dort oben leider wieder ein größeres thema; naja, fleißig einsammeln hilft schon


----------



## =bergi= (19. Juli 2011)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Bei der Seite die du suchst dürfte es sich um das Zabo Trails Forum handeln; die haben nach einem Umbau der Seite aber keine Tracks mehr raufgestellt
> allerdings wird sich dort recht häufig zu touren verabredet, da kannst du sicher mal nett fragen ob du mitfahren kannst und vielleicht finden sich dann auch varianten;
> müll wird dort oben leider wieder ein größeres thema; naja, fleißig einsammeln hilft schon




Ja genau Zabo Trails wars... danke!!! Ok schade das keine Tracks mehr eingestellt sind aber im Forum werde ich bestimmt mal vorbeischauen.

lg


----------



## lowfat (19. Juli 2011)

1) Veröffentlichte tracks ziehen Verkehr nach sich. Es sind dann zu viele Leute unterwegs, die den trails fahrtechnisch nicht gewachsen sind, alles kaputtbremsen und sich nicht um die Trailpflege kümmern. So geschehen am Rathsberg und in Kalchi. Deshalb keine Veröffentlichungen mehr.

2) die Trails in Rathsberg sind nicht schwierig zu finden. versuchs einfach mal ohne web...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juli 2011)

@lowfat: +1


----------



## siggi985 (14. Mai 2013)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...brieft-1.2900673?rssPage=bm9yZGJheWVybi5kZQ==

Forstamt hat heute schon kontrolliert...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. Mai 2013)

7m hohe Schanzen   Ich hoffe mal das war nur ein Übertragungsproblem, sonst müsste ich arg am Geisteszustand der Beteiligten zweifeln... Aber das Haftungsproblem besteht wohl schon.


----------



## siggi985 (14. Mai 2013)

Das Haftungsproblem bestand ja leider schon immer, aber immerhin war die Strecke vom Waldbesitzer geduldet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (15. Mai 2013)

> Sorgen bereiten den  Behörden und den Waldbesitzern momentan die nicht in Vereinen  organisierten Mountain-Biker, die kreuz und quer durch den Wald rasen  und bis zu sieben Meter hohe Sprungschanzen bauen, klagt Seuberth. Man  habe Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet und breche die Rampen stets  wieder ab, weil man sonst als Waldbesitzer vor allem bei Personenschäden  in Haftung genommen werden könne. Ansonsten werde der Wald überwiegend  von Erholungssuchenden aus Erlangen und Umgebung besucht.



 Jetzt haben sie es endlich geschafft...! Das Bikeverbot ist nur noch eine frage der Zeit.

Mir machen eher die Forstarbeiten im Bubenreuther Wald Sorgen und die Harvester die kreuz und quer durch den Wald rasen und ihn zerstören. 
Der Herr Seubert lässt ja sogar in Bubenreuth den Wald abroden um sich und seiner Familie ein Denkmal in Form von einem "Ausichtspunkt mit Sitzgelegenheit" zu errichten. Da sind die 1 Meter hohen Rampen sicherlich das geringste Problem.

Armes Deutschland


----------



## siggi985 (15. Mai 2013)

Evtl. sollten wir als Biker mal aktiv dagegen werden, ist nur die Frage wie... Gibt zwar genug andere Plätze aber für ne kurze Feierabendrunde ist der Rathsberg einfach perfekt


----------



## pera (15. Mai 2013)

Dass Jagdvertreter im Wald nur Ihresgleichen und jagdbares Wild dulden ist ja nichts neues...
Was passiert jetzt eigentlich mit der Straße hoch nach Rathsberg? Wird die abgebaut und wieder der Wildnis übergeben?


----------



## Apeman (15. Mai 2013)

Wurde das nicht schoneinmal versucht? Kam dabei glaube ich das bei raus...:



> *Erlanger »Downhill-Biker« auf Abwegen*
> 
> *Keine  Erlaubnis für die Strecke am Erlanger Rathsberg                                           -                                         					                                                                                  24.03.2010                                                             *
> 
> ...


----------



## lowfat (15. Mai 2013)

Wir hatten am Rathsberg auch schon mal eine "junge Dame aus besserem Hause und hoch zu Ross erklärt dem niederen MTB-Pöbel, daß dies alles Privatwald ihrer Familie sei und wir schleunigst von dannen ziehen sollen" - Situation 
Ausser einigen geschwollenen Halsschlagadern und roten Köpfen ist da aber nichts weiter bei herausgekommen.


----------



## siggi985 (15. Mai 2013)

"Der Forstdirektor hat aber  Verständnis für diesen etwas extremen  Radsport und bietet den  RC50-Sportlern ein Gespräch an, um eine Strecke  in der Nähe zu finden,  bei der es keine Nutzungskonflikte gibt. Am  Rathsberg aber schließt er  eine solche Strecke kategorisch aus."

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Möglichkeit, mit den Verantwortlichen wieder ins Gespräch zu kommen. Sollte ja genug Plätze für ne neue Strecke geben nur denke ich nicht das sich der RC50 damals mit dem Herren auseinandergesetzt hat...


----------



## Fl!p (15. Mai 2013)

Wo soll denn dieser Platz sein? Auf städtischem Grund? Das hatten wir auch schon mal...


----------



## siggi985 (15. Mai 2013)

Muss ja nicht zwingend direkt am Rathsberg sein wo die anderen Strecken waren (wurde ja damals schon ausgeschlossen). Gibt ja noch mehr Richtung Marloffstein etc.. Nur einfach dumm rumhocken und sich das Biken verbieten lassen oder wieder ne illegale Strecke bauen ist auch nicht das wahre


----------



## Ketchyp (15. Mai 2013)

Anbieten würde sich der östliche Teil Richtung Marloffstein. Da würde man auch keine Wanderwege kreuzen. Problem ist leider, dass eben der Waldbesitzer haften muss und du niemanden finden wirst der dir da sein Einverständnis gibt. Baulich abtrennen (Zaun) kannst du die Strecke auch nicht, von daher wird das ziemlich schwierig. Illegal bauen find ich jetzt auch nicht erstrebenswert, da diese Strecke dann die gleiche Lebensdauer hat wie die hervorigen am Rberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (15. Mai 2013)

Man sollte sich zumindes mit jemanden zusammensetzen der schon eine Lobby hat oder in einer richtigen Lobby ist z.B. der "Tino Beutel, der Mountainbike-Fachwart vom RC 1950 Erlangen". Wir einzelnen "nicht in Vereinen  organisierten Mountain-Biker" haben da glaube ich keine chance...!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. Mai 2013)

Ach ja, der alte NN-Bericht kam mir die Tage auch in den Sinn:


> Der gesamte Meilwald, und dazu gehört auch der auf Bubenreuther Gemeindegebiet liegende Teil, der dort Bischofsmeilwald heißt, besitze die Erholungswaldstufe eins, und da müsse selbst die Waldnutzung hintenanstehen, sagt Pröbstle.


Deswegen haben die Harvester-DHler auch östlich der Bombenkrater in letzter Zeit ungefähr so viele Lines in den Wald gezogen, wie es westlich davon die MTB-DHler gemacht haben. Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass die Harvester-Lines jeweils über 2m breit sind und das Gefährt um einige Größenordnungen schwerer.


----------



## -Elwood- (19. Mai 2013)

Jedes Jahr das gleiche, passieren wird wahrscheinlich sowieso wieder nichts!

Zum Thema Harvester, ist nun mal die effizienteste und produktivste Methode eine Wald zu durchforsten. Versteht mich nicht falsch, finde es auch nicht in Ordnung was diese Maschinen im Wald anrichten.Aber kein Forstamt wird eine Firma beauftragen die mit Pferd und Seil die Bäume aus dem Wald zieht, insofern können wir da sowieso nichts ändern.

Das Argument Gefahr für die Spaziergänger zieht bei mir nicht, schließlich gibt es die Strecken schon sehr lange und bis jetzt ist mir noch kein Unfall bekannt. Klar kann man so etwas nicht ausschließen. 

Ich denke das größte Problem für das Forstamt und die privaten Waldbesitzer ist die Haftung wenn etwas passiert und darum wollen sie es lieber komplett verbieten! 

Also ich Warte jetzt erstmal ab, wie schon gesagt die Diskussionen gibt es jedes Jahr und rausgekommen ist bis jetzt nischts!

Wichtig ist gebt ihnen keinen Grund, sprich lasst es sein neue Strecken anzulegen und riesige Gaps und/oder Drops zu bauen. Pflegt die vorhandenen Trails und gut ist.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Dezember 2013)

Hier noch eine neue Info zu diesen Themen: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=263317&d=1386150398 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Dezember 2013)

Das Umweltamt hatte ich dieses Jahr 4x auf meiner Wiese stehen wegen einem Pumptrack der lediglich nach rund 10 Jahren erneuert wurde.
Viel Spaß mit denen.
Schlagt direkt vor eine Kornelkirsche zu pflanzen  
(kleiner Insider)


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. Dezember 2013)

ich weiß nicht so recht, was man da diskutieren will.

- die pfade ums wildpferdgehege sind gesperrt wegen "bodenverfrachtung durch fahrräder". auf so einer grundlage brauche ich nicht diskutieren, dem kindergarten sind hier eigentlich alle entwachsen.

- am rathsberg der ehemalige dh-trail östlich der straße lag in recht häufig frequentiertem gebiet und ist folgerichtig stillgelegt.

- die aktuelleren abfahrten westlich der straße schneiden einen selten begangenen weg im oberen teil (gut einsehbar vom "start") und enden unten auf einem häufiger begangenen weg. da ist die eigentliche abfahrt aber schon zuende, so dass es keine konflikte geben sollte, wenn man diese nicht sucht. bauwerke (also die 7m hohen schanzen, von denen in den NN berichtet wurden) gibt es nicht, so dass sich keine haftungsfragen stellen.

- am rathsberg-singletrail (im burggraben um rathsberg rum) sehe ich über kurz oder lang verbotsschilder wegen FFH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (5. Dezember 2013)

Obwohl ich selten am Ratsberg fahre, werde ich trotzdem hingehen. Ein Gesprächsangebot sollte man nicht ablehnen. Sonst heisst es am Ende "die Mountainbiker" (wer auch immer das sein mag) sind nicht an einer Mitgestaltung interessiert. Ob es sinnvoll investierte Zeit war, werde ich hinterher entscheiden.

@2nd_astronaut
Sehe ich auch so. Trotzdem mal hingehen und das Umweltamt kommen lassen.

 @_Batman_
yeah, Dein Pumptrack. Wirklich alberne Geschichte. Ich würde Hopfen pflanzen


----------



## Apeman (5. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich sollten ALLE hingehen. 
Alleine schon um zu zeigen, dass es sich hier nicht um eine Hand voll "Spinner" handelt, sondern eine größere Community die Ihren Sport liebt und ausüben will!


----------



## oBATMANo (5. Dezember 2013)

@lowfat
Du müßtest erst mal die komplette Geschichte hören 



Problem am Rathsberg ist halt, dass es sich um Privatgrund handelt. Als Grundstücksbesitzer hat man zwar, bzw. sollte man, eine spezielle Versicherung für sowas haben, aber dennoch hat man eine Verkehrssicherungspflicht.

Würde jemand das Stück Wald pachten, wäre der Grundbesitzer aus dem Schneider, aber dann ist der Pächter der Ansprechpartner für Probleme.
Da der Wald aber nun sicherlich Auflagen unterliegt, kann man da auch nicht offiziell etwas pachten und dann eine Vereinsstrecke eröffnen. 
Es kann also eigentlich nur so laufen, dass es halt verboten ist, aber sich keiner drumm schert das Verbot durchzusetzen, oder die Stadt duldet eine Strecke auf der anderen Straßenseite wo es sich um Staatswald handelt.

Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit dem Umweltamt seh ich da keine wirkliche Lösung und der Gesprächstermin wird nur dazu genützt werden um es offiziell zu verbieten und seinen Standpunkt klar zu machen.

Da es sich weder um Rentner noch um Mütter handelt, rechnet man nicht mit wirklicher Gegenwehr oder einem Verlust von Wählerstimmen. Die Natur spielt da nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Axalp (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich erwarte um ehrlich zu sein auch keine bahnbrechenden Neuerungen oder gar einvernehmliche Lösungen durch das Gespräch.

Ein offenes Gespräch sollte dem Umweltamt aber zeigen, dass der Großteil von uns verantwortungs- und rücksichtsvoll denkt - und mit dieser Einstellung seinen Sport ausübt. 

Keinem von uns gefällt es, laufend in einen Topf mit den schwarzen Schafen geworfen zu werden.

Das Umweltamt hat offensichtlich bereits erkannt, dass Verbote - weder durchsetzbar noch vernünftig begründbar - nichts bewirken. 

Wie eine vernünftige Lösung aussieht: Siehe Beispiel Hessen.


----------



## oBATMANo (6. Dezember 2013)

anstatt einer Horde sollten lieber ein paar Leute hin, welche vernünftig handeln und nicht motzig werden.

Man sollte nicht damit rechnen, dass eine Freigabe für eine eigene Strecke erreicht wird. Es wird wohl eher eine Infoveranstaltung vom Umweltamt zur Aufklärung der Radler, was und warum es nicht erlaubt ist.

Jedoch kann man versuchen wenigstens etwas den Standpunkt der Radler nahe zu bringen, damit vielleicht bei zukünftigen Vorfällen milder gehandelt wird.


----------



## Axalp (6. Dezember 2013)

Absolut korrekt.


----------



## lowfat (6. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Stadt an einer Lösung interssiert ist, sollte auch das Sportamt beteiligt sein. Ich werde mal mit den Jungs telefonieren.


----------



## Apeman (7. Dezember 2013)

und holt den fachwirt vom rc50 auch gleich mit ins boot!


----------



## lowfat (8. Dezember 2013)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> anstatt einer Horde sollten lieber ein paar Leute hin, welche vernünftig handeln und nicht motzig werden.
> 
> Man sollte nicht damit rechnen, dass eine Freigabe für eine eigene Strecke erreicht wird. Es wird wohl eher eine Infoveranstaltung vom Umweltamt zur Aufklärung der Radler, was und warum es nicht erlaubt ist.
> 
> Jedoch kann man versuchen wenigstens etwas den Standpunkt der Radler nahe zu bringen, damit vielleicht bei zukünftigen Vorfällen milder gehandelt wird.



Ich denke schon, daß möglichste viele Leute hingehen sollten. Das zeigt den Behörden, daß hier keine handvoll Spinner am Werk sind, sondern eine Interessensgruppe von ernstzunehmender Größe. 
Klar müssen wir den Fehler vermeiden, rumzumotzen. Das bei einer großen Gruppe  schwieriger hinzukriegen.


----------



## siggi985 (11. Dezember 2013)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...-erlanger-meilwald-1.3332476#kommentare-start

Mal wieder ein netter Artikel der EN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Kommentare sind auch wieder nett, aber nichts Neues - immer wieder werden dieselben Argumente von beiden Seiten gemolken.
Bleibt abzuwarten, was sich Mitte Januar bei der Versammlung so tut ...


----------



## tawasbij (15. Dezember 2013)

Axalp und ich werden an der Veranstaltung mit ein, zwei anderen teilnehmen. Ich finde es auch wichtig, dass viele Leute kommen, damit das Umweltamt sieht, dass von MTBler Seite ein großes Interesse besteht. 

Ich denke es ist sehr wichtig, nicht rumzumotzen oder sich anderweitig zu disqulifizieren, sondern sachlich und nüchtern die Interessen der Erlanger MTBler darzustellen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein Großteil der Erlanger MTBler eben nicht aus rücksichtslosen MTB-Kids mit großer Klappe besteht. Ich befüchte jedoch, dass dies die Allgemeinheit der (Meil-)Waldnutzer in Erlangen glaubt. Auf dieser Veranstaltung könnte man das schon allein durch sein Erscheinen richtig stellen.


----------



## lowfat (18. Dezember 2013)

In denr Erlanger Nachrichten ist heute wieder ein Artikel zum Thema. Obwohl es der Aufmacher des Erlanger Lokalteils ist, finde ich ihn nicht online.

Der Artikel unter der Überschrift "Akuter Mangel an erlaubten Alternativen" beginnt mit dem Satz "Die bis zu 100 Aktive umfassende Erlanger Mountainbike-Szene...". Im weiteren Verlauf ist dann nur noch von Downhillern und ihren fehlenden Trainingsmöglichkeiten die Rede. Hier wird munter Downhillen mit Mountainbiken gleichgesetzt und es entsteht der Eindruck, daß Mountainbiken generell eher eine Randerscheinung ist. Ansonsten ist der Artikel OK.

Noch ein Grund, daß möglichst viele Leute zum Termin gehen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Dezember 2013)

Mountainbiker beklagen Mangel an erlaubten Trainingsmöglichkeiten


----------



## ND! (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin schon sehr auf den Termin im Januar gespannt.
Interessant, wie das Thema gerade jetzt wieder hoch kocht ...
Aber aus den Artikeln kann man schon recht deutlich sehen, dass da offenbar noch ein Haufen Halbwahrheiten und Vorurteile kursieren (MTB=DH, ...). Ich hoffe, dass man zumindest diese ein wenig abbauen kann, viel mehr wird wohl nicht drin sein ...


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Dezember 2013)

werde ebenfalls kommen. denkt daran euch vorher telefonisch anzumelden 09131/862518.


----------



## siggi985 (19. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem der Termin öffentlich in der Zeitung bekannt gegeben wurde, muss da denk ich nicht jeder anrufen.


----------



## tawasbij (20. Dezember 2013)

Meine Freundin hat heute beim Umweltamt angerufen. Es wäre besser bescheid zu geben, wenn man kommen will. Wenn der Anklang bei den Erlangern besonders groß ist, wird ein größerer Saal angemietet. Wenn ihr nicht bescheid gebt, steht ihr am Ende vor einem kleinen, wegen Überfüllung geschlossenen Saal...

Der Mensch vom Umweltamt sagte, es gehe nur um die DH-Strecke am Rathsberg. Von der Stadt (und von den Spaziergängern) werden aber Tourenfahrer und Downhill-Biker in einen Topf geschmissen, befürchte ich. Wenn dann als Lösung die DHler ne genehmigte Strecke bekommen, heisst es für die Touernfahrer adieu Meilwald, weil jeder Spaziergänger, der sich belästigt fühlt, mit dem Argument kommen wird, warum man nicht auf der genehmigten Strecke fahre. 

Ich denke, da besteht einigiges an Klärungsbedarf...


----------



## lowfat (20. Dezember 2013)

Deshalb habe ich gestern angerufen und angeregt, das Sportamt mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (20. Dezember 2013)

Zum Thema 'groesserer Saal' 

LG ... Wolfi  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biker-in-rund-um-erlangen-gesucht.461215/page-71#post-11593875


----------



## lowfat (20. Dezember 2013)

cool. danke für die Info!


----------



## ND! (20. Dezember 2013)

Wow, dann haben wohl doch schon einige angerufen 
Super!


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Dezember 2013)

man sollte vielleicht auch mal darauf hinweisen, dass seit 2-3 Jahren deutlich weniger Leute dort unterwegs sind.
Kann mich gut an Samstannachmittage erinnern wo 20 Leute um die obere Bank rumsaßen oder standen. Nun sinds vielleicht mal 4 wenns hoch kommt.

Würde mich dort auch nicht streiten, ob man nun Tourenfahrer oder DHfahrer ist. Das geht alle an welche dort radln. Andere sollten zu Haus bleiben. Kommentare wie von tawasbij kommen da nicht so gut. Außerdem ist das doch nicht wirklich eine DH Strecke. Ist halt ein Singletrail auf dem ich sogar schon Cyclocrosser getroffen hab und Kinder wie Rentner mit Rädern.

Wirklich DH trainieren kann man am Rathsberg nicht. Ist halt lustig bissl nach dem Feierabend dort rumzurollern, aber mit DH fahren hat das nix zu tun. Das sollte man vermitteln und nicht sich vor den Gegnern streiten ob man nun Touren- oder DHfahrer ist.

Selber lass ich oft mein DHradl zu Haus und fahr dort mit meinem Tourenradl, sowie die meisten meiner Bekannten auch.
Deshalb würde ich auch mal hervorheben, dass es nicht um eine genehmigte DHstrecke geht, sondern einfach um die Duldung, dass dort MTBfahrer gern runterfahren.
10 m daneben ballern im Sommer die Cabrios und Motorräder hoch und runter. Da werden die paar Radler den Wald sicher nicht stören.

Nimmt auch den Schreckensmeldungen mit den gestellten Bildern den Wind aus den Segeln.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Dezember 2013)

Ihr könnt Euch über Weihnachten schon mal Gedanken machen, was mit dem Satz
"In einem zweiten Schritt wird eine Beschilderung vor Ort ins Auge gefasst."
gemeint sein könnte...


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke da wird man dann 1-zu-1 Kopien der Schilder, die jetzt schon am Pferdegehege in Tlohe stehen, aufhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (24. Dezember 2013)

Grund:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/wildnis-ist-verbrieft-1.2900673?rssPage=bm9yZGJheWVybi5kZQ==

Problem:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/erlanger-downhill-biker-auf-abwegen-1.657241

Lösung:
das volle Programm wie rund um das Wildpferdgehege
mit Vorschriftzeichen 254 Verbot für Radverkehr
incl. Einsatz der Polizei und Naturschutzbehörde.

Bemerkung:
die in Erlangen sind nur so "links-alternativ-ökologisch-sozial" drauf,
dass die einen noch zum Plausch einladen und um Verständnis werben
bevor man eine mit 35 € bewehrte Verwarnung zur Ordnungswidrigkeit kassiert.
Bei Wiederholungstätern oder besonders schweren Verstößen (buddeln & bauen)
wird dann abgestraft.

Alternative:
keine - da ist kein anderer Wald mit Hanglage in der Nähe
und niemand würde eine Downhillstrecke samt diverser Bauten
haben wollen.


----------



## gandi85 (24. Dezember 2013)

ich hab auch schon so böse vorahnungen.

War erst gestern wieder auf diversen trails da unterwegs. Warn mindestens 10 Begegnungen mit spaziergängern, Joggern etc. dabei. Paar mal hab ich angehalten, paar mal wurde mir platz gemacht. Probleme gabs überhaupt keine, ganz im Gegenteil!!!! Super freundlich alles verlaufen.

Ich seh wirklich ned, wo der ganze Stress herkommt?

Gabs eigentlich konkrete Zwischenfälle? Ich hab bisher bei mittlerweile einigen hundert ausfahrten dort im Gebiet nicht ein einziges mal was negatives beim zusammentreffen mit Fußgängern oder sogar Reitern erlebt.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie das vor Ort bei euch aussieht, aber bei mir hier kommt der Ärger von den Jägern. Diese sind in den Gemeinderäten stark vertreten (über 50% bei uns) und dort entsprechend organisiert. Um quasi "rund um die Uhr" im Wald auf Tiere ballern zu können ohne gestört zu werden darf kein Mensch den Wald betreten. Wanderer gibts hier praktisch eh nicht sondern fast nur MTBler. Diese will man also loswerden.

Ich vermute, dass ihr bei eurem Problem gar nicht an die Leute die gegen die MTBler mobilisieren heran kommt geschweige denn diese von ihrem Vorhaben abbringen könnt. Dass diejenigen die tatsächlich auf den Wegen unterwegs sind kein Problem mit den MTBlern haben sieht man ja z.B. am Post vom gandi.

Mir geht es auf meinen Touren in der Fränkischen ähnlich. Gemeckert hat letztes Jahr gegenüber mir nur ein einziger Wanderer und das war zugegeben in einem problematischen Gebiet. Die meisten Leute sind freundlich und haben i.d.R Spaß am Zuschauen. 

An eurer Stelle würde ich also versuchen herauszufinden wo das Problem tatsächlich liegt. Oft werden hier Gründe vorgeschoben um die es eigentlich gar nicht geht. Vielleicht schau ich bei der Besprechung auch mal vorbei und höre mir das mal an, vielleicht kann ich für den Fall, dass es hier mal ernst wird was dazu lernen.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Januar 2014)

Da koenntest Du schon Recht haben.

Nerverei gibts, wenn, dann auf den breiten 'Forststrassen', wo also auch ein Unimog fahren koennte, mit Leuten, die nicht bereit dazu bzw. damit ueberfordert sind, auch nur eine Lenkerbreite Platz zu lassen fuer entgegenkommende / ueberholende Radfahrer.
Also zum Beispiel Hund links, Hundehalter rechts, Leine quer rueber gespannt  
Sorry, aber da kann man den Radfahrern keinen Vorwurf machen wenn Leute nicht begreifen, dass sie nicht allein auf der Welt sind.
Da sind schon diese Leute diejenigen, denen man das Thema 'Ruecksichtnahme' mal in aller Ruhe von vorn erklaeren muesste. 
Aber wie bereits geschrieben, alles in allem ist das sowieso eher selten.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

Bezüglich Treffen am Montag, den 13. Januar: Ich denke, die meisten sind sich einig, dass ein möglichst vollzähliges Erscheinen sehr sinnvoll ist. Gar nicht um durch Masse zu bestechen und einzuschüchtern, sondern einfach um zu zeigen, dass Mountainbiker in Erlangen ein ganz normales Gesellschaftsbild abgeben. Ich habe gestern noch mit dem Vorsitzenden vom DAV telefoniert, die sind auch sehr zuversichtlich, dass es ein offenes und produktives Gespräch wird.
Wir haben zwischen den Feiertagen ein Paper erarbeitet, in welchem die rechtliche Situation recht umfassend beleuchtet wird und auch auf die möglichen Vorwürfe und Konfliktfelder eingegangen wird. Darüber hinaus haben wir die verwendeten Studien, Gesetze und Statistiken in einem Dropbox Ordner gesammelt. Die ersten 8 Seiten des Word Dokuments sind die aufgearbeiteten Infos, die folgenden Zusammenfassungen der beigefügten Texte. Ziel ist es einfach, dass wir als Mountainbiker am Montag direkt sehr fundiert diskutieren können und unseren Standpunkt auch belegen können. Wir hoffen, dass das Paper und die Sammlung dazu beiträgt. Die Lösungsansätze sind einfach mal persönliche Vorschläge.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bc04vxoj86iyxi6/VmdRP7kZva


----------



## gandi85 (8. Januar 2014)

hab grad eure ausarbeitung gelesen. Top!!!
habt ihr zufällig ein foto etc. vom "verhaltenskodex" im Vinschgau? da könnte man sich dann mal bissl besser vorstellen, wie die schilder etc. aussehen und dass sowas in anderen gebieten bereits erfolgreich ausgearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@gandi85  Danke fürs Feedback. Gute Idee, ich frag im Vinschgau gleich mal den Verantwortlichen und lege sie dann mit in den Ordner.


----------



## gandi85 (8. Januar 2014)

ich such schon die ganze zeit, hab aber glaub ich kein bild gemacht. ihr habt doch gute connections nach tarsch. Ich fand die Schilder ziehmlich gelungen, sowohl in Form als besonders auch in der Aussage. Stellt denk ich nen guten praxisbezug zu den sehr guten theoretischen ausarbeitungen her. ich könnte mir nämlich auch vorstellen, dass da nicht nur biker kommen, sondern durchaus auch die leute, die das mal als basis nutzen wollen um ihren "frust" über uns böse radler abzubauen. Die können mit sowas denk ich deutlich mehr anfangen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@gandi85  Sehe ich auch so, guter Einwurf. Habe Roman gerade schon geschrieben.


----------



## sebastin* (8. Januar 2014)

Servus! Ich finde das Engagement von Euch super. Bin totaler Fan der "Erlanger Berge" als Heimrevier und sehr stark an dem Bestehen und Schilder-freiem Biken interessiert ..... bin bisher hunderte km dort konfliktfrei gefahren und gerast!
Seit langem habe ich aber immer eine primitive Idee, die neben dem ganzen rechtlichen Dingen aus meiner Sicht doch ein nettes Entgegenkommen wäre:
Unumstritten verursacht das Befahren unserer teils (zu) gut ausgefahrenen Downhills/Trails diverse Ausschwemmungen/Erosionen (toller Begriff, habe ich mal in Erdkunde gelernt ;-))
Dies würde mich als Waldbesitzer oder Öko auch stören und sollte durch Maßnahmen gestoppt werden.
==> 2-3 Aktionstage / freiwillige Arbeitseinsatzsamstage im Jahr - organisiert und gemanagt von dieser Behörde - wo mit Schaufel, Schotter, Pflocken usw. solche Stellen repariert / abgesichert / gesperrt / aufgeforstet werden.
Meine Kinder gehen auch mit der Schule u. dem KiGa Müll sammeln, warum soll sowas nicht funktionieren?
Somit wäre das doch ein sozialer Freiwiligendienst light und die Stadt oder das Forstamt auch einen finanziellen Nutzen ziehen.

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei ... mittags Grillen und ein Bier .... Biker unter sich .... bassd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@sebastin*  Finde ich auch immer wieder einen sehr guten Ansatz und würde das am Montag auch gerne mit einbringen.
Wir haben das vorerst aus dem Paper rausgelassen, da Reparatur schon wieder ein Eingriff am Weg und im Naturraum ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es kein Problem ist, aber das lässt sich sicherlich am Montag rasch klären. Ich nehme es als Erinnerungsstütze aber auch noch mit auf, dann haben wir alles beisammen.
Es kristallisiert sich sowieso langsam heraus, dass es sinnvoll wäre eine IG zu gründen. So gäbe es für die Stadt einfach auch einen Ansprechpartner, der die MTB Angelegenheiten dann mit DAV, ADFC, RC50 und den Mountainbikern koordinieren könnte. Der DAV beispielsweise würde das sehr positiv sehen.


----------



## lowfat (8. Januar 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Bezüglich Treffen am Montag, den 13. Januar: Ich denke, die meisten sind sich einig, dass ein möglichst vollzähliges Erscheinen sehr sinnvoll ist. Gar nicht um durch Masse zu bestechen und einzuschüchtern, sondern einfach um zu zeigen, dass Mountainbiker in Erlangen ein ganz normales Gesellschaftsbild abgeben. Ich habe gestern noch mit dem Vorsitzenden vom DAV telefoniert, die sind auch sehr zuversichtlich, dass es ein offenes und produktives Gespräch wird.
> Wir haben zwischen den Feiertagen ein Paper erarbeitet, in welchem die rechtliche Situation recht umfassend beleuchtet wird und auch auf die möglichen Vorwürfe und Konfliktfelder eingegangen wird. Darüber hinaus haben wir die verwendeten Studien, Gesetze und Statistiken in einem Dropbox Ordner gesammelt. Die ersten 8 Seiten des Word Dokuments sind die aufgearbeiteten Infos, die folgenden Zusammenfassungen der beigefügten Texte. Ziel ist es einfach, dass wir als Mountainbiker am Montag direkt sehr fundiert diskutieren können und unseren Standpunkt auch belegen können. Wir hoffen, dass das Paper und die Sammlung dazu beiträgt. Die Lösungsansätze sind einfach mal persönliche Vorschläge.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bc04vxoj86iyxi6/VmdRP7kZva



Hallo Norman,
super Zusammenfassung! Aus Deinen Dokumenten habe ich viel über die Wegebenutzung (auch beim Hiking/Biking) gelernt. Bei gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme sollte eigentlich die gleichzeitige Nutzung der Wege durch alle Interessensgruppen kein Problem sein. Ggf. gibt es abweichende Meinungen darüber, was unter "geeigneten Wegen" zu verstehen ist. Ich hoffe, daß die Studien helfen, die Diskussion am 13. auf einem rationalen Niveau zu halten.

Die Diskussionsansätze hier im Forum finde ich auch vielversprechend. Ich würde bei einem Reperaturtag Grill und Schaufeln mitbringen!


----------



## ND! (8. Januar 2014)

@Yankee Doodle 
Super Entwurf!
Ich denke, das ist eine hervorragende Argumentationshilfe und stellt unser Anliegen auf feste Beine.
Ansonsten sehe ich das Problem (ähnlich wie lowfat) am ehesten in der Definition "geeigneter Wege" und den existierenden "Bauwerken" auf dem Downhill und der zerfahrenen Strecke / Erosionsgefahr. Aber auch dafür liefert dein Dokument ja genug Informationen 

Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass wir am Montag auf ein paar offene Ohren stoßen, die auch für rationale Argumente zugänglich sind! Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt und zuversichtlich!


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@hawkwins Zwecks offener Ohren schaut es eigentlich recht gut aus. Sportamt ist involviert, der MTB Ausbilder der Uni, DAV,...
Die Geschichte mit "geeigneten Wegen" ist nach meiner Lesart unproblematisch, da im Grunde ja nur die Negativdefinition von ungeeigneten Wegen existiert. Die Strecke am Rathsberg wird aber sicherlich ein spannendes Thema, da der Weg natürlich nicht genehmigt, sondern bislang einfach nur geduldet wurde und wir da einfach auf Verständnis und Entgegenkommen angewiesen sind.


----------



## Ketchyp (8. Januar 2014)

sebastin* schrieb:


> / freiwillige Arbeitseinsatzsamstage im Jahr



Wenn das MTB im Wald "dekriminalisiert" wird, dann hätten die Meisten von uns auch kein Problem damit noch mehr Müll einzusammeln und Wege in gutem Zustand zu halten. Nur wenn man Angst haben muss, überhaupt mit dem MTB im Wald erwischt zu werden, dann hält sich meine Motivation in Grenzen den Müll aller (!) Waldbeteiligten überhaupt einzupacken. Ansonsten ist das Mülleinsammeln eine tolle Aktion und kann auch mal einfach so gemacht werden. Die Zigarettenrauchenden und Monster drinkenden Herrschaften an der Bank dürfen sich gerne angesprochen fühlen.

Als weitere Info: es gab mal eine Motocrossstrecke in Erlangen. War ziemlich bekannt und berühmt, ging hinten bei den Wildpferden lang. Nach einer Zuschüttung der Anlage hat sich die Natur da so ziemlich komplett erholt. So sehe ich das zumindest als Laie. Ich weiß nicht ob das sinnvoll ist anzubringen im Bezug zur Bodenerosion, da das Ganze ja manuell zugeschüttet wurde. Aber naja, eine Erwähnung hier ist es mal wert.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@Ketchyp Die Geschichte mit dem Müll haben wir genau aus dem von dir genannten Grund anfangs nicht mit aufgenommen.
Zur Erosionsgeschichte. Die Sache mit der Renaturierung geht tatsächlich meist rasch von statten, und andererseits muss man ganz klar sehen, dass es um Erosion auf Wegen geht. Also einem Boden ohne vorhandene Pflanzendecke. Auch wenn diese Erosion nicht schön ist und natürlich manchen optisch aufregen mag, von Seiten des Naturschutzes ist das relativ egal. Denn die zu schützende Pflanzendecke ist auf einem Weg sowieso schon nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Ketchyp (8. Januar 2014)

Hier mal der Link mit mehr Infos: http://www.motocross-dornberg.de/40573.html Hatte ich glaube ich bereits mal im Erlangen Thema gepostet gehabt. Wäre dann aufjedenfall ein praktisches und lokales Beispiel.


Edit: Kurze Anmerkung#2: @Yankee Doodle ich habe deinen Dropbox Link in FB in der "IG Mountainbike Erlangen" gepostet. Da sind auch ein paar die nicht hier verteten sind/selten reinschauen und am Termin kommen wollen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@Ketchyp Danke für den Link. Habe ihn als Fußnote zum Thema Renaturierung beim Punkt der Wegebelastung mit aufgenommen, so dass es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Xayok (8. Januar 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> @sebastin*  Finde ich auch immer wieder einen sehr guten Ansatz und würde das am Montag auch gerne mit einbringen.
> Wir haben das vorerst aus dem Paper rausgelassen, da Reparatur schon wieder ein Eingriff am Weg und im Naturraum ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es kein Problem ist, aber das lässt sich sicherlich am Montag rasch klären. Ich nehme es als Erinnerungsstütze aber auch noch mit auf, dann haben wir alles beisammen.
> Es kristallisiert sich sowieso langsam heraus, dass es sinnvoll wäre eine IG zu gründen. So gäbe es für die Stadt einfach auch einen Ansprechpartner, der die MTB Angelegenheiten dann mit DAV, ADFC, RC50 und den Mountainbikern koordinieren könnte. Der DAV beispielsweise würde das sehr positiv sehen.


Hallo Norman,
ich bin hier bisher meistens nur lesenderweise in Erscheinung getreten. Tolle Arbeit die du hier geleistet hast. Ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren mal von Robert die Unterlagen bezüglich einer DIMB IG Gründung zuschicken lassen. Da steckt natürlich auch ein gewisser Aufwand dahinter. Vorteile sind eine noch direktere Unterstützung von der DIMB, aber auch eine weitgehende Autonomie innerhalb der Interessengemeinschaft. Ein gutes Thema, dass wir Montag eventuell nach der Sitzung einmal alle besprechen könnten. Wenn sich das über einige personen verteilt ist es am Ende keine große Angelegenheit mehr.
Grüße Xayok/Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@Xayok Hey Andre,
danke dir. Die Geschichte im Anschluss zu besprechen ist sicherlich am sinnvollsten. Nimmst du die Unterlagen bitte einfach mal mit. Die Bereitschaft dahingehend etwas zu machen ist auf jeden Fall bei vielen vorhanden.


----------



## Xayok (8. Januar 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> @Xayok Hey Andre,
> danke dir. Die Geschichte im Anschluss zu besprechen ist sicherlich am sinnvollsten. Nimmst du die Unterlagen bitte einfach mal mit. Die Bereitschaft dahingehend etwas zu machen ist auf jeden Fall bei vielen vorhanden.


Ich schaue mal, ob ich bis dahin aktuellere Unterlagen bekomme. Stelle die sonst auch noch online.

Hier erstmal die Unterlagen von 2010, so viel wird sich allerdings nicht geändert haben: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9tp443xoeympnvo/ab0nuuYABE

Xayok


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2014)

sebastin* schrieb:


> ==> 2-3 Aktionstage / freiwillige Arbeitseinsatzsamstage im Jahr


ich wär dabei! 



Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Zur Erosionsgeschichte. Die Sache mit der Renaturierung geht tatsächlich meist rasch von statten, und andererseits muss man ganz klar sehen, dass es um Erosion auf Wegen geht. Also einem Boden ohne vorhandene Pflanzendecke. Auch wenn diese Erosion nicht schön ist und natürlich manchen optisch aufregen mag, von Seiten des Naturschutzes ist das relativ egal. Denn die zu schützende Pflanzendecke ist auf einem Weg sowieso schon nicht mehr vorhanden.


ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das den kern trifft: 
folgende aussage finde ich kritisch: "6 Auswirkungen auf Natur (Flora und Fauna) - Mountainbiken wird grundsätzlich auf Wegen ausgeübt, so dass die Verdrängung von Natur durch Wege, welche den größten direkten Natureinfluss darstellt, keinesfalls dem Mountainbiken zugerechnet werden kann." 
das entspricht natürlich nicht der realität am rathsberg, und genau das kann nach hinten losgehen. 
wenn die beiker sagen, dass sie keine schäden verursachen, und der waldmeister bilder von den tiefen gräben etc. rauszieht, machen wir uns nicht nur lächerlich, sondern auch unglaubwürdig.


----------



## gandi85 (8. Januar 2014)

soll ich mal paar bilder mitbringen, was die "waldmeister" da immer anrichten (meiner meinung nach mit vollem recht, ist ja ein nutzwald) und wie schnell das wieder von der Natur überwachsen wird. 
Aber du hast schon recht, die Gräben an der DH sind nicht weg zu diskutieren. ist halt die Frage in wie weit das Gleihchgewicht im Wald durch diese paar quadratmeter gestört wird.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@dubbel Darüber haben wir auch sehr ausführlich diskutiert. Das bezieht sich auf recht klare Aussagen einiger Studien und wir haben es so drin gelassen, da die ersten Punkte vor allem einen allgemeinen Überblick darstellen sollten. Bei den Lösungsansätzen wird dann ja auch auf die Strecke am Rathsberg eingegangen, die natürlich völlig diskussionslos auf nicht vorhandenen Wegen angelegt wurde.
Das wird sicherlich auch keiner dementieren. Die Erosion auf den vorhandenen Wegen ist teilweise sicherlich vorhanden, verdrängt dort aber keine weitere Natur und ist dem Nutzerdruck geschuldet. Würde also, wenn man den Studien glaubt, ebenso bei gleicher Fußgängernutzugn entstehen.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2014)

die erosion auf den wegen ist ja nicht das problem, so weit ich weiss. 

und @ gandi85: den schwarzen peter rumzuschieben hilft nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (8. Januar 2014)

ging ned um den schwarzen Peter (hab ja auch geschrieben, dass sie das mit vollem recht tun), ging drum zu zeigen, wie schnell solche "schäden" von der natur wieder beseitigt werden.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Januar 2014)

@dubbel Wie gesagt die Problematik bezüglich der DH Strecke ist allen Beteiligten hinreichend bekannt. Ich denke und hoffe, dass erkennbar ist, das die Aussage im Allgemeinen sehr gut haltbar ist und es um einen konstruktiven Umgang mit vorhandenen Problemfeldern geht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Januar 2014)

Ohne tiefer einzusteigen, ergibt sich bereits aus dem Wortlaut des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG, dass man auf Wegen, die sich dafür eignen, Rad fahren darf. Auch wenn bisher Teile der Rechtsprechung und Literatur eine andere Ansicht vertreten, führt eine Diskussion um die Eignung bzw. die Eigenschaften von Wegen zu keinen brauchbaren Ergebnissen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (9. Januar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> hab grad eure ausarbeitung gelesen. Top!!!
> habt ihr zufällig ein foto etc. vom "verhaltenskodex" im Vinschgau? da könnte man sich dann mal bissl besser vorstellen, wie die schilder etc. aussehen und dass sowas in anderen gebieten bereits erfolgreich ausgearbeitet wurde.



@gandi85 Roman hat mir die gesamte Präsentation geschickt. Die liegt nun auch im Ordner "Wegeprojekt Tarsch". Da sind Abbildungen der Schilder drin, aber auch allgemeine Hinweise zu ihrem Vorgehen. Ich habe als Beispiel am Montag auch mal zwei Exemplare dabei, die wir hier auf unserem Hometrail in Absprache mit dem Waldbesitzer angebracht haben.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## lowfat (9. Januar 2014)

Wo findet das gespräch mit der Stadt denn jetzt statt? In der Einladung steht 13.01.2014 (17.30 Uhr, Konferenzraum EG Schuhstraße 40).

Irgendwo hier im Forum steht aber, daß wegen der großen Teilnehmerzahl in einen Raum ins Rathaus ausgewichen wird.
Stimmt das?


@Ketchyp 
der Link http://www.motocross-dornberg.de ist ja klasse!!!


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Januar 2014)

kann mich erinnern, dass es da am Vatertag auch immer Rennen gab. Sogar mit Beiwagen. Betrieb wurde wohl Anfang der 80er eingestellt.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wo findet das gespräch mit der Stadt denn jetzt statt? In der Einladung steht 13.01.2014 (17.30 Uhr, Konferenzraum EG Schuhstraße 40).
> 
> Irgendwo hier im Forum steht aber, daß wegen der großen Teilnehmerzahl in einen Raum ins Rathaus ausgewichen wird.
> Stimmt das?
> ...



Bitte beachtet den neuen Veranstaltungsort: kleiner Sitzungssaal des Erlanger Rathauses (1. OG)


----------



## alet08 (10. Januar 2014)

http://www.stadtkurier.de/pdf/ausgabe.pdf
...und das TRotz 2mRegel


----------



## nightwolf (11. Januar 2014)

alet08 schrieb:


> http://www.stadtkurier.de/pdf/ausgabe.pdf
> ...und das TRotz 2mRegel


Naja, ist halt Baden-Wuerttemberg.
Was Ruecksichtnahme auf Radfahrer anbetrifft, ist das da ganz was anderes.

Wenn mir in Ba-Wue in meinem Arbeits-Exil auf so einer schmalen zugeparkten Dorfstrasse ein Auto entgegenkommt, dann wartet der/die Fahrer(in) meistens, bis ich vorbei bin _(hab zwar zugenommen, aber so breit bin ich nun auch wieder nicht  )_ - in Erlangen faehrt der Typ / die Tante mit ihrer  Karre mittig auf der Strasse weiter, und ich kann schauen, wie ich zwischen Gegenverkehr und geparkter Blechlawine durchkomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (13. Januar 2014)

Mountainbiker stören den Frieden im Erlanger Meilwald
Illegales Training im Landschaftsschutzgebiet stört Spaziergänger und schädigt Natur

Meilwald-Gespräch“ mit Radsportlern


----------



## pndrev (13. Januar 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Wenn mir in Ba-Wue in meinem Arbeits-Exil auf so einer schmalen zugeparkten Dorfstrasse ein Auto entgegenkommt, dann wartet der/die Fahrer(in) meistens, bis ich vorbei bin _(hab zwar zugenommen, aber so breit bin ich nun auch wieder nicht  )_ - in Erlangen faehrt der Typ / die Tante mit ihrer  Karre mittig auf der Strasse weiter, und ich kann schauen, wie ich zwischen Gegenverkehr und geparkter Blechlawine durchkomme




Auch auf der Landstrasse wird in Ba-Wü ordentlich Platz gelassen beim Überholen und nicht wie hier in Franken auf Außerspiegel-Distanz vorbegebrettert. Fällt mir im Urlaub jedesmal wieder auf...


----------



## Fuzzyhead (13. Januar 2014)

Naja, die Quintessenzen des heutigen Abend sind imho folgende:

1. Radfahren ist, wie ich es betreibe am Rathsberg, verboten.
2. Die Stadt hat keine Möglichkeit einen Ausweichsraum zu schaffen.
3. Ich werde, bis zum Ende meines Studiumsaufenthalt in Erlangen, weiterhin illegalerweise meinen Aktivitäten nachgehen und dabei für   Fußgänger abbremsen, nett grüßen und lächeln.


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Januar 2014)

Die Stimmung war leider viel zu aufgehitzt und es hätte direkt am Anfang klarer raus gestellt werden müssen, dass es nicht um einen Bereich sondern um eine legale Nutzung eines bereits vorhandenen Wegnetzes geht. Tolles Beispiel für ein Wegnetz für eine einzelne Nutzergruppe ist zB der Trimm-Dich-Pfad oder die Nordic Walking Routen. Ferner hätte ermittelt werden müssen ob es Handlungsbedarf wegen verärgerten Mitbenutzern geht (Wanderer -> Schilder und Warnen) oder um den Aspekt des Eingriffs in den Privatbesitz anderer Leute. Hier wäre ein Vorteil eine legale Strecke, da es nicht zu weiteren Wildbauten kommt und diese, durch eine Dekriminalisierung, besser gepflegt werden würde.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Januar 2014)

Ich bin heute nicht dazu gekommen vorbei zu schauen. Kam denn irgendwas konstruktives dabei heraus? Wie viele Leute konnten kommen?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (13. Januar 2014)

Der große Sitzungssaal war am Ende voll. Etwas zählbares ist nicht rausgekommen, war aber auch nicht Zweck der Sache, es ging ja erstmal um die Beschwerden (ganze sieben in 14 Tagen), die eingegangen waren.

Aber solange der Status quo nicht angekratzt wird, ist alles palletti.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Januar 2014)

Sieben Beschwerden von Wanderern über die Biker?


----------



## gandi85 (13. Januar 2014)

tut mal bissl langsam mit was ihr hier schreibt, diese Foren sind immer noch öffentlich.
Und soooooo wenig ist jetzt finde ich nicht bei rumgekommen. Klar wars nicht besonders zielstrebig, aber momentan geh ich doch noch von einem interesse der stadt aus, mit uns in weiteren gesprächen in kleineren runden mehr zu erreichen. Bzw. anders herum, kam es mir in keinsterweise so vor, als würde da jemand planen verbotsschilder aufzustellen und wie bei den wildpferden das ganze zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. Januar 2014)

was aber klar raus gekommen ist, ist dass die strecke keinesfalls vom waldbesitzer geduldet ist.
davon war man ja anfangs immer ausgegangen, weil sie so lange überlebt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (13. Januar 2014)

schade dass eineige hier aus dem forum sich nicht haben blicken lassen...

ich fand es sehr interessant und teilweise auch amüsant. besonders gut fand ich den familienvater und den 60 jährigen 

besonders schlecht den bubenreuther waltbesitzer... sollte sich lieber mal selber an die eigene nase fassen. schließlich macht der ton die musik


----------



## S*P*J (13. Januar 2014)

Naja ich fand die Veranstaltung ganz gelungen, so hatten beide Seiten die Möglichkeit ihre Meinungen zu äussern. Auch fand ich die Stellungsnahme vom Forstamtsleiter sehr gut. Was mich allerdings echt langweilt sind diese besserwisser MtB Vögel....Da kommt einer aus Forchheim der hier warscheinlich eh nicht fährt und meint bei der ersten Fragerunde gleich mal den Förster belehren zu müssen....Echt peinlich, genauso wie der Student " ich fahr seit 2Jahren MTB und wenn es verboten ist fahr ich halt Nachts". Hab mit nur gedacht "scheiss Typ" geh nach deiner Uni wieder dahin wo du hergekommen bist.
Gut waren die Statements von Norman, die von Hr. Gast auch einem Waldbesitzer und natürlich die vom Herren mit Bart "Harvester machen mehr kaputt als 1000 Mtb.


----------



## dunkellic (13. Januar 2014)

> schade dass eineige hier aus dem forum sich nicht haben blicken lassen...



Naja, mehr hätten auch nichts gebracht, höchstens noch mehr wiederholende Aussagen. Großteil des Publikums waren Mtbler, daher hätte nochmehr Präsenz keinen Unterschied gebracht.



> Hab mit nur gedacht "scheiss Typ" geh nach deiner Uni wieder dahin wo du hergekommen bist.



Hah - naja unterhaltsam wars, wobei er ja im Grunde recht hatte.
Die Situation ist wie folgt: im Grunde ist das Fahren auf praktisch jeder Trail verboten - da kein Weg. Im Tennenloher Forst wurden ja auch schon öfters Platzverweise verteilt und am Rathsberg haben ja scheinbar schon Grundbesitzer auch Leute darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das was sie da treiben nicht erlaubt ist.
Was jetzt passieren kann ist:

a) es wird irgend eine Regelung oder sonstwas erdacht, die es ermöglicht "legal" auf (einigen) Trails zu fahren, vll sogar in solcher Form, dass man keinem Fußgänger in den Weg kommt. Alle gewinnen, MtBler haben endlich offizielle Strecken, vll mehr Akzeptanz unter dem Wandervolk und die wissen, welche Strecken sie meiden müssen um sich nicht irgend einer potentiellen Gefahr auszusetzen.

b) es passiert nichts, verboten ist es ja schon, noch mehr verbieten geht kaum - höchstens noch mehr Platzverweise etc. - aber ob das Forstamt (oder wer auch immer) das durchsetzen kann, rein personell, sei mal dahingestellt. Konsequenz? Man fährt immer noch illegal, so wie man es jetzt wider besseren Wissens eh tut...(jeder der was anderes behauptet ist ein Heuchler  )So what? Das genau hat der werte Student mit seiner, zugegeben provokanten Äußerung, gemeint - hier fahren eh schon alle illegal und wenn das Verbot nicht aufgehoben wird, dann wird das absolut nichts an der aktuellen Situation ändern. Daher können *alle* beteiligten durch eine neue Regelung nur profitieren.

Ich fand es eher komisch wie plötzlich zwischen den ach-so-bösen "Downhillern" und den unbefleckten Rest unterschieden wurde aber naja...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. Januar 2014)

dunkellic schrieb:


> Hah - naja unterhaltsam wars, wobei er ja im Grunde recht hatte.
> Die Situation ist wie folgt: im Grunde ist das Fahren auf praktisch jeder Trail verboten - da kein Weg. Im Tennenloher Forst wurden ja auch schon öfters Platzverweise verteilt und am Rathsberg haben ja scheinbar schon Grundbesitzer auch Leute darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass das was sie da treiben nicht erlaubt ist.


Das stimmt doch so nicht ganz? Selbstverständlich sind viele "Trails" Wege. Im Tennenloher Forst sind einige Wege halt explizit verboten seit gewisser Zeit, sprich der Wildpferdetrail.
Der Rathsberg-DH-Trail ist illegal entstanden, weil er neu angelegt wurde ohne Einverständnis des Besitzers. Wie es sich nun mit dem Befahren verhält, weiß ich nicht. Jetzt ist ja offensichtlich ein Weg da... Die selbstgemachten Radverbotsschilder haben wohl keine rechtliche Bedeutung? Ist also vergleichbar dem illegal angelegten Teerweg aufs Walberla — das Anlegen war illegal, das Begehen natürlich nicht.

Mir ist zwar das Konzept des privaten Waldbesitz prinzipiell suspekt, aber vielleicht kann man mit dem betroffenen Waldbesitzer ja reden. Er soll halt mal seinen materiellen Schaden durch die Strecken beziffern, meines Erachtens kann da keine große Summe herauskommen. Wenn das Sportamt cool wäre, hätten sie ihm in der Veranstaltung die Scheine auf den Tisch gezählt ;-) — jede Sportanlage kostet schließlich Geld. Von der Verkehrshaftung her bestehen doch auf der derzeitigen Strecke nur waldtypische Gefahren, die keine besondere Haftung begründen sollten?!?


----------



## Fuzzyhead (14. Januar 2014)

^ wobei der Dr. Pröbstle vom Forstamt klargestellt hat, dass "Wege" nur solche Wege sind, die für Forstarbeit nutzbar sind, was auf die Strecken westlich der Rathsberger Str. kaum zutrifft.


14.01.14 Korrektur: wobei Dr. Pröbstle vom Forstamt klargestellt hat, dass er nur solche Wege als Wege ansieht, die für Forstarbeit nutzbar sind.


----------



## dunkellic (14. Januar 2014)

> Das stimmt doch so nicht ganz? Selbstverständlich sind viele "Trails" Wege. Im Tennenloher Forst sind einige Wege halt explizit verboten seit gewisser Zeit, sprich der Wildpferdetrail.



So wie ich denk Dokta vom Forstamt verstanden habe, gelten die aller meisten Trails nicht als "Wege" sondern als Unterholz/Wald, was auch immer, bloß nicht als Weg. Dem hat er ja auch nachdruck gegeben als er meinte, dass nur weil man ein paar mal da lang fährt und dann harter Sandboden drunter ist, es noch lange kein Weg ist und dass im Grunde nur die durch die Forstwirtschaft angelegten Wege tatsächlich solche sind.
Die Wege im Tennenloher Forst sind tatsächlich einfach explizit verboten - aber dass Hauptproblem z.B. am Rathsberg ist, dass das Biken auf den Trails dort, fahren abseits von Wegen ist. Er hat ja auch eindeutig von sich gegeben, dass die rechtliche Lage das ganze Problem betreffend, äußerst eindeutig auf der Verbots-Seite sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (14. Januar 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Der große Sitzungssaal war am Ende voll. Etwas zählbares ist nicht rausgekommen, war aber auch nicht Zweck der Sache, es ging ja erstmal um die Beschwerden (ganze sieben in 14 Tagen), die eingegangen waren.
> [...]


 Da ich leider arbeiten musste, eine Frage: Welcher Natur waren denn die Beschwerden? Ich finde sieben Beschwerden in zwei Wochen viel :-O


----------



## dunkellic (14. Januar 2014)

Wurde nicht weiter erwähnt, auch nicht ob es verschiedene Personen waren oder wieviel Beschwerden denn ansonsten so in dem Zeitraum eingehen.
Ich stimme dir da schon zu, sieben Stück in zwei Wochen ist nicht wenig - aber ich denke eher dass sich da eine kleine Gruppe irgendwie besonders auf die Zehen getreten gefühlt hat - Mountainbiken am Rathsberg oder sonstwo hier in Erlangen ist ja durchaus kein Phänomen des letzten halben Jahres, ansonsten könnte ich mir es nicht erklären dass nicht viel mehr Beschwerden eingehen würden.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. Januar 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> ^ wobei der Dr. Pröbstle vom Forstamt klargestellt hat, dass "Wege" nur solche Wege sind, die für Forstarbeit nutzbar sind, was auf die Strecken westlich der Rathsberger Str. kaum zutrifft.


Forststraßen sind zweifellos Wege, aber der Umkehrschluss erscheint mir gewagt. Ich würde z.B. behaupten, dass der Rathsbergtrail im Burggraben schon ewig alt ist (weil er eine natürliche Verbindung darstellt) und damit ein "Weg" ist. Ebenfalls erscheint mir unlogisch, dass der Kammtrail an der Winterleite früher "Unterholz" war, aber seit Ausweisung als Nording-Walking-Strecke plötzlich zum Weg avanciert ist.
Rückegassen wiederum sind zwar für Forstarbeit nutzbar, aber sind keine Wege.

Ach ja: Die Sperrung eines "Nichtwegs" ist ja unsinnig. Soll Herr Pröbstle doch die Schilder an den Wildpferdnichtwegen bitte wieder entfernen lassen. ;-)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (14. Januar 2014)

Nun wenn die Behördenvertreter das sich so auslegen, kann man wenig dagegen tun. Wir müssen abwarten was die IG an Meinungswechsel erreichen kann.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Januar 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> ...wobei der Dr. Pröbstle vom Forstamt klargestellt hat, dass "Wege" nur solche Wege sind, die für Forstarbeit nutzbar sind, ...



Was ganz eindeutig Unsinn ist.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/308-die-rechtslage-in-bayern


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. Januar 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Nun wenn die Behördenvertreter das sich so auslegen, kann man wenig dagegen tun. Wir müssen abwarten was die IG an Meinungswechsel erreichen kann.


Richtig, erstmal darf jeder auslegen, wie er will. Im Streitfall wird dann ein Richter erklären, wie es zu verstehen ist -- was bislang offensichtlich nicht vorkam. Aber das eigentliche Problem waren ja die Beschwerden. Nur solange da nichts Konkretes dazu bekannt gegeben wird, kann man das schwer diskutieren.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Januar 2014)

Die Beschwerden kommen mir schon auch komisch vor. Entweder da hat ein Biker wirklich regelmäßig die Sau rausgelassen oder eine Gruppe Rentner die viel Zeit hat....

Ganz davon ab: Ich finde es einfach lächerlich, dass man sich in Deutschland einer extra Sitzung widmet, um über ein mögliches Verbot eines Hobbys zu reden. Als gäbe es nicht genug andere Missstände..


----------



## Yankee Doodle (14. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, dass die Geschichte im Großen und Ganzen recht konstruktiv abgelaufen ist. Mehr als ein grobes Kennenlernen und Abstecken der Interessen, sowie Zuständigkeiten war auch nicht wirklich zu erwarten. Auf die Wegegeschichte sind wir absichtlich bei dem ersten Treffen nicht näher eingegangen, da wir nicht direkt streiten wollten. Herr Pröbstle hat sich im direkten, anschließenden Gespräch auch wesentlich weniger restriktiv geäußert als noch während der Sitzung. Dass einige Sachen zur Rechtslage die zu Beginn aufgeführt wurden schlichtweg nicht stimmen ist Fakt und das gilt es einfach in kleinerer Runde noch mal klarzustellen.
Zu den Beschwerden, die 7 sind die totale Zahl für einen wesentlich längeren Zeitraum, sie sind nur geballt in zwei Wochen aufgeschlagen, davor gab es einfach lange keine.


----------



## sebastin* (14. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Beschwerden kommen mir schon auch komisch vor. Entweder da hat ein Biker wirklich regelmäßig die Sau rausgelassen oder eine Gruppe Rentner die viel Zeit hat....
> 
> Ganz davon ab: Ich finde es einfach lächerlich, dass man sich in Deutschland einer extra Sitzung widmet, um über ein mögliches Verbot eines Hobbys zu reden. Als gäbe es nicht genug andere Missstände..


 

Sorry, aber dazu muss ich auch meinen *unsachlichen Beitrag* beisteuern ... bitte seht es mir nach:
Meine Jungs (5&8) haben beide ein MTB, sind megagebeistert von den Rathsbergtrails .... und haben deshalb keine Playstation, X-Box, schauen Nachmittags-TV, haben Übergewicht, sind unausgeglichen ... sondern sind happy und machen was mit Ihrem Dad in der Natur. Ohne jemanden oder der Natur zu schaden.

Alles andere wurde hier eh schon gesagt ;-)


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Januar 2014)

Ich denke folgende zwei Punkte sind maßgeblich:

1. Die Schaufler und Wegebauer müssen aufhören immer neue Linien, Kicker etc. zu schaffen. Die offensichtlich illegalen, weil neu gebauten Strecken am besten nicht mehr befahren.
2. Respekt und Rücksicht gegenüber ALLEN im Wald (auch uns Bikern gegenüber)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (14. Januar 2014)

'Rentner die zu viel Zeit haben' ... und sich ueber jeden Mist beschweren, gibt es in Franken halt mehr als genug.

Das ist nicht allein aufs Biken und den Wald zu beziehen, wir haben bei uns im Wohnblock auch solche Konsortinnen - die eine prueft immer genau den Muell nach, nicht dass einer zu viel Platz verbraucht im Muellcontainer, die andere macht jeden an, der am Feierabend oder Wochenende renoviert _(und infolgedessen zwangslaeufig bohrt, haemmert, ...)_, usw.
In einem frueheren Haus gab es einen, der mir immer beim Hofkehren zugeguckt hat und besserwisserische Kommentare abgegeben hat ... Der wollte immer, dass ich auch vor seiner Garage kehre, das ist aber seine Privatangelegenheit, wollte er nicht glauben ...

Erstaunlich ist IMHO hoechstens noch eines: Dass das amtlich ueberhaupt wer ernst nimmt  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Januar 2014)

sebastin* schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dazu muss ich auch meinen *unsachlichen Beitrag* beisteuern ... bitte seht es mir nach:
> Meine Jungs (5&8) haben beide ein MTB, sind megagebeistert von den Rathsbergtrails .... und haben deshalb keine Playstation, X-Box, schauen Nachmittags-TV, haben Übergewicht, sind unausgeglichen ... sondern sind happy und machen was mit Ihrem Dad in der Natur. Ohne jemanden oder der Natur zu schaden.
> 
> Alles andere wurde hier eh schon gesagt ;-)



Mein Post geht ja in die gleiche Richtung, kam wohl nicht so rüber?! Bin jedenfalls ganz bei dir.


----------



## Detlef (14. Januar 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Geschichte im Großen und Ganzen recht konstruktiv abgelaufen ist. Mehr als ein grobes Kennenlernen und Abstecken der Interessen, sowie Zuständigkeiten war auch nicht wirklich zu erwarten. Auf die Wegegeschichte sind wir absichtlich bei dem ersten Treffen nicht näher eingegangen, da wir nicht direkt streiten wollten. Herr Pröbstle hat sich im direkten, anschließenden Gespräch auch wesentlich weniger restriktiv geäußert als noch während der Sitzung. Dass einige Sachen zur Rechtslage die zu Beginn aufgeführt wurden schlichtweg nicht stimmen ist Fakt und das gilt es einfach in kleinerer Runde noch mal klarzustellen.
> Zu den Beschwerden, die 7 sind die totale Zahl für einen wesentlich längeren Zeitraum, sie sind nur geballt in zwei Wochen aufgeschlagen, davor gab es einfach lange keine.


----------



## Detlef (14. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Ich möchte hier noch ergänzen, dass bei Vorabgesprächen mit Erlanger MTB'lern Befürchtungen bestanden, die Veranstaltung könnte ganz aus dem Ruder laufen und zu weiterer Verhärtung führen. Für die im Grunde überwiegend sachlichen Beiträge und das überlegte Verhalten im Auditorium ein Danke. Für mich ist wichtig, dass die Anonymität gegenüber den Behörden aufgelöst ist und das Angebot zu weiterführenden Gesprächen in kleinerer Runde ausgesprochen wurde. Erst im Fortgang wird sich weisen, was machbar ist und was aber auch schlimmstenfalls tabu bleibt. Jedenfalls bleibt es spannend und meine Erwartung an legales wohnortnahes Biken ist noch ungebrochen


----------



## lowfat (14. Januar 2014)

Ich  möchte auch allem danken, die gestern dabei waren und zu der guten Diskussion beigetragen haben. Ich habe etwa 120 Leute gezählt. Wir haben mit der großen Teilnehmerzahl gezeigt, daß Mountainbiken in Erlangen ein Sport ist, der viele interessiert. Die Szene ist eben doch größer als die in den Erlanger Nachrichten dargestellten 100 Leute. Das ist ein klares Zeichen an die Stadt. 
Mir kam es ein bischen wie eine Generaldebatte im Bundestag vor, wo erstmal die Claims der Interessensgruppen abgesteckt wurden. Die Lösungen müssen jetzt im kleineren Kreis (in den Ausschüssen) erarbeitet werden. Demokratie kann anstrengend sein 

Zwei Punkte, die hier noch nicht gesagt wurden:

Ich habe nach dem offiziellen Teil noch mit diversen Leuten u.a. der Stadt und der Grundbesitzer gesprochen. Der Forstamtler Hr. Pröbstle ist auch für die Wälder des Landkreises verantwortlich. Er ist also auch für Tennenlohe, Bubenreuth usw. zuständig.

Auch in Tennenlohe hat es nach den Trailsperrungen Beschwerden von Fussgängern beim Landratsamt über MTBler gegeben. Wir MTBler haben über die Trailsperrungen nur gemotzt und nichts weiter gemacht. So ist m.E. eine ziemlich einseitige Wahrnehmung bei den zuständigen Stellen entstanden. Wir müssen unsere Position genauso formulieren und als Beschwerden über Trailsperrungen usw. an die Behörden schreiben. Nur so werden wir auch wahrgenommen.


Die Grundbesitzer sind in der Jagdgenossenschaft organisiert. Die haben auch berechtigte Interessen, die sie gestern auch plastisch dargestellt haben. Im persönlichen Gespräch hatte ich den Eindruck, daß die keineswegs Hardliner sind. Die sind halt gut organisiert, kennen Hr. Pröbstle sehr gut und haben insofern ein super funktionierendes Netzwerk. Beim Durchsetzen von Interessen haben sie so im Zweifelsfalle die Nase vorn. Das Netzwerk fehlt uns!


Wenn wir etwas bewegen wollen, müssen wir uns als Erlanger Mountainbiker organisieren. So können wir Kontakte aufbauen, halten und auch pragmatische Lösungen mit den Verwaltungen finden.


----------



## traileruli (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo ich bin der Forchheimer (siehe Bemerkung von Palmer, übrigens kennen wir uns vom eurem wilden Trailbauen in Forchheim....), der den Herren vom Forstamt und den Herren von der Unteren Naturbehörde gleich am Anfang wegen Ihren "ausgelegte" Wegegeboten angegangen hat. 
Das sich bei solchen "Behauptungen" über die Nutzung von Wegen in Wald und Flur erst mal klarstellende Worte folgen müssen ist denke ich klar. Das haben auch die beiträge des ADFC-Vorsitzenden und des DAV-Vorstandes gezeigt.
Außerdem wurde das bereits hier im Forum kommuniziert.
Siehe hierzu:
"Zitat von Fuzzyhead: ↑
...wobei der Dr. Pröbstle vom Forstamt klargestellt hat, dass "Wege" nur solche Wege sind, die für Forstarbeit nutzbar sind, ...
Was ganz eindeutig Unsinn ist.
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage/308-die-rechtslage-in-bayern "

Leider kann man eigenlich eine "konstruktive" Diskussionsrunde von seiten der Stadt so nicht anfangen
Das das ganze doch gut wurde ist sicher a) der Masse an Teilnehmern zu verdanken und b) dem sehr besonnenen auftreten des Diskussionsleiters und c) der guten Vorarbeit der IG Mountainbiken Erlangen.
Die Stadt hat vermittelt und zum Gespräch angeregt. Hierfür Respekt.
Das Eigentum betroffen ist ist ein schwerer Tatbestand und da zieh ich den Hut davor dass bis jetzt noch keine "härteren" Maßnahmen ergriffen wurden.
Der IG Mountainbiken Erlangen wünsche ich ein gutes gelingen und falls möglich mal Rücksprache mit der DIMB-Leitung, dort könntet Ihr einige Unterstützung bekommen.

Happy Trails
Uli


----------



## dunkellic (14. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich bin nicht ganz überzeugt dass die rechtlich da auf so wackeligen Füßen stehen.



> (3) Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig. Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt.



Es ist erstmal auslegungssache der Stadt was "geeignet" ist, natürlich kann man das gerichtlich angreifen, bis das aber nicht getan wurde, ist deren Einschätzung doch bindend.

Was mich übrigens gestern auch noch gewundert hat ist, dass es absolut wirklich ohne wenn und aber überhaupt keinen Platz gäbe, hier irgendwelche Wege extra für Biker zu deklarieren. Es gibt da stellen Im Reichswald/Tennenloher Forst wo mir noch nie eine Sterbensseele  *ohne* Fahrrad begenet ist.

Ach und hat hier eigentlich schonmal jemand erlebt, dass einem ein Reiter vorrang gegeben hat? Wird mal Zeit ein paar Beschwerdeanrufe wegen diesen Rowdie-Reitern zu tätigen


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Januar 2014)

diese vereinbarung bringt licht ins dunkel. es wurde mit absicht darauf verzichtet fest zu legen, was ein geeigneter weg ist. es wird auf die vernunft der naturnutzer vertraut.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (14. Januar 2014)

@traileruli  Deine Kritik an der Auslegung der Wegegeschichte von offizieller Seite war und ist natürlich berechtigt, als Einstieg in eine solche Runde aber auch wenig diplomatisch. So ein erstes Treffen ist ja meist nicht dazu da Entscheidungen durchzubringen, sondern sich einfach mal kennenzulernen, Standpunktverortungen aufzumachen und einen Gesprächsanfang zu machen.
Die Inhalte des erarbeiteten Papers, welches wir hier auch gepostet haben, sind auf rechtlich aktuellem Stand. Habe dazu heute das Feedback vom DIMB Rechtsreferat bekommen, damit können wir also sehr gut arbeiten.
Der Rest zum Treffen wurde ja sowieso sehr schön zusammengefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. Januar 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> @traileruli  Deine Kritik an der Auslegung der Wegegeschichte von offizieller Seite war und ist natürlich berechtigt, als Einstieg in eine solche Runde aber auch wenig diplomatisch. So ein erstes Treffen ist ja meist nicht dazu da Entscheidungen durchzubringen, sondern sich einfach mal kennenzulernen, Standpunktverortungen aufzumachen und einen Gesprächsanfang zu machen.


Ich war gestern nicht da (muss um 17.30 arbeiten), aber ich sehe es i.a. als kritisch und unklug an, falsche Sachen in großer Runde unwidersprochen stehen zu lassen. Es waren gestern sicher nicht nur MTB-Fahrer da, sondern auch Kritiker, vielleicht sogar Beschwerdeführer. Die hätten dann mitgenommen, dass sowieso das ganze MTB-Fahren ein illegales Tun ist. Wenn man sowas nicht gleich einfängt, entwickelt das gerne ein unausrottbares Zombiedasein -- so zumindest meine Erfahrungen. Es kann ja ruhig zur Klärung in den "Ausschuss" geschickt werden; klar muss nur sein, dass es kontrovers ist.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Januar 2014)

dunkellic schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist erstmal auslegungssache der Stadt was "geeignet" ist, natürlich kann man das gerichtlich angreifen, bis das aber nicht getan wurde, ist deren Einschätzung doch bindend.
> ...



Eine "Einschätzung" egal von wem auch immer kann und muss man nicht gerichtlich angreifen; die Stadt hat sich genau wie auch die Mountainbiker an Gesetze zu halten.


----------



## dunkellic (15. Januar 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Eine "Einschätzung" egal von wem auch immer kann und muss man nicht gerichtlich angreifen; die Stadt hat sich genau wie auch die Mountainbiker an Gesetze zu halten.



Ich zitier hier einfach mal Wikipedia (hervorhebungen von mir):


> Es hat immer wieder vergebliche Versuche gegeben, _absolute_ Grenzen der Auslegung festzulegen, sei es durch Gesetz oder per Dekret.[63] Heute behilft man sich mit der Idee _relativer_ Grenzen u. a. durch die Gewaltenteilung.[64] * Während die Rechtsanwendung (Erstinterpretation) eindeutig Sache der Exekutive ist*, wird eine Kompetenzabgrenzung bei der Auslegung (Kontrolle) vor allem zwischen Legislative und der Judikative notwendig.



Da das Gesetz nich zu 100% klarstellt was nun z.B. geeignete Wege sind, ist es erstmal Sache der Stadt Erlangen bzw. des zuständigen Amtes, festzulegen was damit gemeint ist.


----------



## lowfat (16. Januar 2014)

In den heutigen Erlanger Nachrichten ist ein Artikel über die Verstanstaltung vom 13.1. Hier der Onlineartikel: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...iedliches-miteinander-1.3397715?searched=true

Im Nürnberger Teil ist auch noch einer. Den habe ich online aber nicht gefunden. Dieser Artikel geht auch explizit auf die IG Mountainbike Erlangen ein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Januar 2014)

dunkellic schrieb:


> Da das Gesetz nich zu 100% klarstellt was nun z.B. geeignete Wege sind, ist es erstmal Sache der Stadt Erlangen bzw. des zuständigen Amtes, festzulegen was damit gemeint ist.





Tom:) schrieb:


> diese vereinbarung bringt licht ins dunkel. es wurde mit absicht darauf verzichtet fest zu legen, was ein geeigneter weg ist. es wird auf die vernunft der naturnutzer vertraut.


Ich zititere mal kurz aus der Vereinbarung:


> *4. Rechtssicherheit für Mountainbiker - Eigenverantwortlichkeit*
> Die wenigsten Mountainbiker und Wanderer kennen die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für die Ausübung ihrer
> Freizeitbetätigungen. Nicht zuletzt deswegen kommt es auch immer wieder zur Beeinträchtigung des Naturraums
> und zu Konflikten zwischen den beiden Gruppen. Zudem stellt sich bei Unfällen die Haftungsfrage.
> ...


Effektiv bedeutet das, dass es eben zu erst einmal keine Rechtssicherheit gäbe - und das kann ja nicht sein.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ohne tiefer einzusteigen, ergibt sich bereits aus dem Wortlaut des Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG, dass man auf Wegen, die sich dafür eignen, Rad fahren darf. Auch wenn bisher Teile der Rechtsprechung und Literatur eine andere Ansicht vertreten, führt eine Diskussion um die Eignung bzw. die Eigenschaften von Wegen zu keinen brauchbaren Ergebnissen.


Da der Gesetzgeber das Wort "geeigneten" in Art. 30 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayNatSchG 1998 und in Art 13 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayWaldG 2005 jeweils nur zur Klarstellung in Bezug auf Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 1 BayNatSchG mit aufgenommen hatte, was eine _gesetzgeberische Glanzleistung_ darstellt, hat sich an der Rechtslage daher selbst nichts geändert. Ebensowenig wie sich durch die Aufnahme des Zusatzes § 14 Abs. 1 Satz 3 Bundeswaldgesetz, dass Waldbesitzer insbesondere nicht für waldtypische Gefahren haften, sich etwas an der Haftung geändert hätte.


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> In den heutigen Erlanger Nachrichten ist ein Artikel über die Verstanstaltung vom 13.1. Hier der Onlineartikel: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...iedliches-miteinander-1.3397715?searched=true
> 
> Im Nürnberger Teil ist auch noch einer. Den habe ich online aber nicht gefunden. Dieser Artikel geht auch explizit auf die IG Mountainbike Erlangen ein.



der erste kommentar spricht schon bände! oh mann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (16. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt. Wobei die beteiligten Personen aus den Ämtern doch einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck machten und ich mir in keiner Weise vorstellen kann, dass man sich von so nem quatsch beeinflussen lässt.


----------



## lowfat (16. Januar 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> der erste kommentar spricht schon bände! oh mann ...


mach Dir doch bitte die Mühe und schreib einen kommentar mit Deiner Meinung zur Ansicht des Herrn Mediziner. 
Denn das war meine persönliche Lektion aus dem Rathausmeeting: wir müssen mit unserere Meinung an die Öffentlichkeit gehen und schräge Darstellungen in der Öffentlichkeit gerade ziehen (oder es zumindest versuchen).


----------



## Yankee Doodle (16. Januar 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Denn das war meine persönliche Lektion aus dem Rathausmeeting: wir müssen mit unserere Meinung an die Öffentlichkeit gehen und schräge Darstellungen in der Öffentlichkeit gerade ziehen (oder es zumindest versuchen).


Sehe ich auch so, wir setzen auch gerade eine Stellungnahme für die EN auf, um die etwas verdrehten Geschichten aus dem Artikel einfach zu klären und bitten um eine Klarstellung.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (29. Januar 2014)

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...-mountainbiker-erneut-in-der-kritik-1.3421918

und wieder brillieren die erlanger nachrichten mit einem Meisterwerk von Angsthascherei und dem Bild des pösen pösen Mountainbikers,
der Andere in lebensgefahr bringt und vor dem sich "viele Spaziergänger" gefährdet fühlten.

Gut aber, dass Herr Essing verstanden hat, dass man am Rathsberg moutainbike fährt, weil Mountainbiker "aufgrund „massiver Kontrollen“ [....] aus dem Stadtgebiet vertrieben wurden" und dann auf den Privatanteil des Rathsberg ausweichen müssten. 

Dafür kommt dann bald hoffentlich wenigstens die Kennzeichnungspflicht für Mtbler


----------



## Xayok (29. Januar 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...-mountainbiker-erneut-in-der-kritik-1.3421918
> 
> und wieder brillieren die erlanger nachrichten mit einem Meisterwerk von Angsthascherei und dem Bild des pösen pösen Mountainbikers,
> der Andere in lebensgefahr bringt und vor dem sich "viele Spaziergänger" gefährdet fühlten.
> ...



Ja, heute hat die Zeitung wohl wiederum brilliert. Eine Klarstellung bzw. Richtigrückung wird gerade initiiert. 

Mehr Infos, wenn mehr bekannt ist.


----------



## pera (29. Januar 2014)

Bevor sich hochkochende Emotionen gegen Herrn Essing oder andere Waldbesitzer richten: Es gibt gerade konstruktive Gerspräche mit selbigen! Der Artikel ist vom zuständigen Redakteur verbockt und strotzt nur so von dämlicher Hetzerei, die von den Beschwerdeführern nicht beabsichtigt war.


----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Januar 2014)

Irgendjemand dort bei den Nachrichten lässt das wirklich alle paar Wochen neu aufkochen.
Ich vermute dort sitzen Leute in der Redaktion die das gerne verboten hätten.


----------



## derwaaal (30. Januar 2014)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Irgendjemand dort bei den Nachrichten lässt das wirklich alle paar Wochen neu aufkochen.
> Ich vermute dort sitzen Leute in der Redaktion die das gerne verboten hätten.


oder die Quote brauchen/suchen


----------



## nightwolf (30. Januar 2014)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> (...) Ich vermute dort sitzen Leute in der Redaktion die das gerne verboten hätten.


Ich bin jetzt bald 46 Jahre alt und in Erlangen aufgewachsen.
Gegen Radfahrer hetzt die Erlanger Journaille solange ich denken kann.
Das war schon zu jenen Zeiten so, als Hahlweg die ganzen Strich-auf-dem-Gehsteig-Radwege einfuehrte _(damals war das Mountainbike noch gar nicht erfunden)_  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## dunkellic (31. Januar 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> oder die Quote brauchen/suchen



90% der Hits für diese Artikel kommen wahrscheinlich aus dem Forum hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (31. Januar 2014)

pera schrieb:


> Bevor sich hochkochende Emotionen gegen Herrn Essing oder andere Waldbesitzer richten: Es gibt gerade konstruktive Gerspräche mit selbigen! Der Artikel ist vom zuständigen Redakteur verbockt und strotzt nur so von dämlicher Hetzerei, die von den Beschwerdeführern nicht beabsichtigt war.



die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## lowfat (1. Februar 2014)

Die Erlanger Nachrichten haben sich eine neue Methode ausgedacht, Öl ins Feuer zu giessen. Auf der Seite der EN gibt es auf der Hauptseite eine *Onlineumfrage zum Thema "Kennzeichenpflicht für Mountainbiker"
*
Hinklicken und *abstimmen!*
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen


----------



## tawasbij (1. Februar 2014)

Das ist wirklich ne riesen Frechheit. Eindeutig Hetze gegen ALLE Mountainbiker in Erlangen! Das dürfen wir uns nicht gefallen lassen. Bitte nehmt an ALLE der Abstimmung teil!


----------



## gandi85 (1. Februar 2014)

Sorry, aber "Daszu habe ich keine Meinung"


----------



## tawasbij (1. Februar 2014)

Strotzen nicht nicht vor Professionalität, die Erlanger Nachrichten...


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Februar 2014)

Langsam wird es zur sinnlosen Hetze, nicht sehr professionell diese einseitige Berichterstattung.


----------



## Bashorbadger (1. Februar 2014)

Was meinen die eigentlich mit Kennzeichnungspflicht für Mountainbiker? Sollen wir dann mit Trikots, auf denen unsere Perso-Daten drauf stehen, fahren? Zum Schluss fordern sie noch eine GEZ ähnlich Monatsgebühr  Einfach nur lächerlich die Berichterstattung seitens der EN.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Februar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Langsam wird es zur sinnlosen Hetze, nicht sehr professionell diese einseitige Berichterstattung.


Langsam ??

Wie ich bereits weiter oben schrieb, geht das schon seit Jahrzehnten so


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Februar 2014)

Ich verfolge das Thema nicht so lange, erst seitdem es diesen Thread hier gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (1. Februar 2014)

War heute aufm trail ums pferdegehge unterwegs, kurz vorm ende war der weg plötzlich blockiert. Da stand jemand der Holz gemacht hat (denk mal dem wird der wald dann auch gehören) nachdem er mich bemerkt hat, hat er schnell platz gemacht. hab mich bedankt bin und bin weiter gefahren. Er hat mich auch noch sehr freundlich gegrüßt. hatte jetzt ned den eindruck, dass sich durch meine anwesenheit gestört gefühlt hatte.


----------



## tawasbij (1. Februar 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> War heute aufm trail ums pferdegehge unterwegs, kurz vorm ende war der weg plötzlich blockiert. Da stand jemand der Holz gemacht hat (denk mal dem wird der wald dann auch gehören) nachdem er mich bemerkt hat, hat er schnell platz gemacht. hab mich bedankt bin und bin weiter gefahren. Er hat mich auch noch sehr freundlich gegrüßt. hatte jetzt ned den eindruck, dass sich durch meine anwesenheit gestört gefühlt hatte.



Nur ein Beispiel, welches zeigt, dass die Fussgänger und auch Grundstücksbesitzer da oben mit den MTBlern eher kein Problem haben. Ich war da heut auch unterwegs und hab bestimmt 20 Wanderer/Spaziergänger/Fussgänger getroffen. Alle waren nett, haben zurückgegrüßt und sich ganz normal verhalten. Keiner, der sich bedroht, belästigt oder sonstwas fühlte...


----------



## microbat (1. Februar 2014)

Im Tennenloher Wald ist für alle was dabei:
- Waldarbeiter, die besorgt Fragen ob alles O.K. ist, weil man am Wegesrand die Sattelstange richtet.
- Jäger, die einen unter generellen "Waldscheißer" Verdacht stellen, weil man nicht schnell genug das Weite suchte und der Jäger Angst um seine Beute hat.
- Wanderer, die grundlos und verängstigt auf ein Radl Verbot hinweisen
- Wanderer, die einfach nur nett sind...
- Stadt-Rad-Fahrer die einen (auf verbotenen Wegen) nach dem Weg fragen
- usw. etc. pp.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (21. Februar 2014)

Mit der Kennzeichnung von Personengruppen gab´s ja schon diverse Erfahrungen hierzulande, die Gedanken in so eine Richtung sind leider auch nicht totzukriegen...


----------



## lowfat (23. Februar 2014)

hier mal ein cooler Leserbrief aus dem thread "Vandalismus in der Oberpfalz":
http://tapatalk.com/tapatalk_image....nZSBMYkltYWdlIiBhbHQ9IlsmI3gyMDBCO0lNR10iIA==

(edit, hier der plain link weil das eingebettete pic nicht funktioniert)


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. Februar 2014)

nope?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> ....Da stand jemand der Holz gemacht hat (denk mal dem wird der wald dann auch gehören) ...



Nein. Wald gehört dem Staat, aber man bekommt ein Holzrecht und darf eine bestimmte Menge schlagen bzw. zum Abtransport bearbeiten. Geschlagen wird heute wohl vom Forstamt.


----------



## gandi85 (24. März 2014)

wattt? 
es gehört doch nicht der gesamte wald dem staat. auch das stück da hinten nicht.


----------



## Axalp (3. April 2014)

Achtung: Es treibt mal wieder der Waldgeist sein Unwesen und legt jede Menge Äste und kleine Bäume auf die Trails. Bitte passt auf, da diese teils an uneinsichtigen Stellen liegen.

Ich hatte heute Zeit und hab' selbst zusammen mit einem anderen Biker aufgeräumt. Das nächste Mal lass' ich die Rennleitung und Hr. Dr. Pröbstle zum aufräumen kommen


----------



## Ketchyp (3. April 2014)

? Huch, bei mir war heute um 12 Uhr alles prima. Aber kann schon gut möglich sein, ich hab mir letzes Jahr auch ein Battle mit som Typen geleistet.


----------



## maersk (3. April 2014)

Bei mir war gestern abend auch alles (wieder) gut, keinerlei Äste etc. 
danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. April 2014)

hindernisse habe ich heute nicht gesehen, aber dafür werden es immer mehr verbotsschilder ... also vielleicht hängen die schon länger, aber ich habe sie heute das erste mal wahrgenommen: entlang dem pferdegegehege (nicht die reichswaldviecher, sondern rathsberg) und auch der abschnitt unterm schloss lang.

funktioniert in ER inzwischen fast schon wie in manchen gegenden in den voralpen/alpen: als ortsunkundiger muss man einfach immer den verbotsschildern folgen, um die interessanten trails zu finden.


----------



## gandi85 (5. April 2014)

Hab die Sch**** auch schon gesehen.

Das Problem ist, dass das nicht mehr zu Erlangen gehört. 
gehört glaub ich schon zu bubenreuth

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Bu...m2!3m1!1s0x47a1f8519969f149:0x41eda32beb5f740


----------



## lowfat (5. April 2014)

Das ist richtig. Der Teil gehört zum Landkreis ERH. Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, daß das Landratsamt oder die Gemeinde Bubenreuth vorgeprescht ist und trotz der laufenden Gespräche mit der Stadt Erlangen (und Herrn Pröbstle, der für die Forsten in ER und ERH zuständig ist) eigenmächgig Schilder aufgestellt hat. Das ist aber Spekulation.
Im April gibt es weitere Gespräche mit der Stadt ER. Es macht eine Lösungsfindung sicher nicht einfacher, wenn einer der Beteiligten (oder in diesem Fall eher Unbeteiligten) durch einseitiges Aufstellen von Schildern vollendete Tatsachen schafft. Aber unabgestimmte Schritte haben im Landkreis ERH Tradition. Im Wildpferdegehege wurden die Schilder in der gleichen Weise aufgestellt. Rein rechtlich dürfen sie das. Ob es sinnvoll ist, so vorzugehen, ist eine andere Frage. Der Akzeptanz ist es sicher nicht dienlich.

Auch hier hilft nur, sich beim Landratsamt ERH zu beschweren. Sonst wird unsere Position nicht wahrgenommen. Das Gleiche gilt übrigens auch für das Wildpferdegehege.
http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/natur-artenschutz/ansprechpartnerinnen.html


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. April 2014)

nein, die schilder sind privat aufgestellt -- ich denke, da hat weder amt noch gemeinde was mit zu tun. 
es sind fahrradverbotsschilder vom "waldeigentümer" mit androhung einer anzeige. also ähnlich wie die schilder, die schon eine ganze zeit bei den DH-strecken rumhängen.


----------



## lowfat (6. April 2014)

Danke für die Klarstellung. Privat ausgedruckte Schilder hängen schon lange da. Die Situation hat sich also nicht geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maersk (6. April 2014)

Samstag vor acht Tagen waren am Singletrail Rathsberg Richtung Atzelsberg zwei Herren (glaube Waldbesitzerverteter und ein Herr in Uniform von der Naturschutzwacht), die gezählt haben, wieviele Biker vorbei kommen und jedem (auch uns) gesagt haben, man solle diesen Trail hier bitte vergessen, da er im Naturschutzgebiet sei. Warum dann aber keine Schilder da sind und auch trotzdem Wanderer da lang laufen dürfen, erschließt sich mir nicht..


----------



## derwaaal (6. April 2014)

maersk schrieb:


> Samstag vor acht Tagen waren am Singletrail Rathsberg Richtung Atzelsberg zwei Herren (glaube Waldbesitzerverteter und ein Herr in Uniform von der Naturschutzwacht), die gezählt haben, wieviele Biker vorbei kommen und jedem (auch uns) gesagt haben, man solle diesen Trail hier bitte vergessen, da er im Naturschutzgebiet sei. Warum dann aber keine Schilder da sind und auch trotzdem Wanderer da lang laufen dürfen, erschließt sich mir nicht..


Hätteste gefragt, hättense Dir bestimmt auch keine Antwort geben können ... :/


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> nein, die schilder sind privat aufgestellt -- ich denke, da hat weder amt noch gemeinde was mit zu tun.
> es sind fahrradverbotsschilder vom "waldeigentümer" mit androhung einer anzeige. also ähnlich wie die schilder, die schon eine ganze zeit bei den DH-strecken rumhängen.



Sind diese Schilder dann überhaupt rechtens bzw. müssen sie dann beachtet werden?


----------



## Bashorbadger (6. April 2014)

Naja, wenn das Privatgrund ist dann schauts schlecht aus.


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2014)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das Privatgrund ist dann schauts schlecht aus.



Warum? Selbst wenn ein Wald im Privateigentum ist, darf nicht ohne erkennbaren Grund (z.B. Baumfällarbeiten) der Zutritt auf Dauer verwehrt werden. Und wenn es Wanderern erlaubt sein sollte, warum dann nicht auch Bikern? 
Zumindest ist bisher so mein Wissensstand, welchen ich mir die letzten Monate so angelesen habe (kann mich natürlich auch irren). Oder geht es hier gar nicht um einen Wald?

Aber ich bin kein Jurist oder dergleichen, deswegen die Nachfrage.


----------



## Bashorbadger (6. April 2014)

Naja der Besitzer braucht nur mit Schäden an Jungpflanzen, Bodenverdichtung etc. Argumentieren und hat damit nen Grund, um einen Zaun o.ä zu ziehen. Da haben es die Offiziellen im Staatsforst schon schwerer. Ich radl dort weiterhin und geh einfach jeder Konfrontation ausm Weg.


----------



## maersk (6. April 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Hätteste gefragt, hättense Dir bestimmt auch keine Antwort geben können ... :/



Hat sich nicht ergeben, aber stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (6. April 2014)

So einfach ist es natürlich nicht mit dem Sperren von Wegen im Privatwald. Die Wege müssen der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht werden. Eine Sportart, die an sich das Recht darauf hat dort ausgeübt zu werden, kann ebenfalls nicht einfach verboten werden.
Es gibt bislang keine Studie die belegt, dass Mountainbiken einen größeren Einfluss auf die Natur hat als Wandern/Spazierengehen. Somit ist eine einseitige Sperrung im Naturschutzgebiet rechtlich nur schwer zu halten.


----------



## mw.dd (6. April 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> ... Somit ist eine einseitige Sperrung im Naturschutzgebiet rechtlich nur schwer zu halten.



Was nichts daran ändert, das in vielen NSG das Radfahren entweder pauschal verboten oder nur auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen erlaubt ist. Warum schaut ihr nicht einfach mal in die entsprechende Schutzgebietsverordnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yankee Doodle (6. April 2014)

@mw.dd  Danke für den Hinweis. Es handelt sich dort um einen schützenswerten Laubwald ohne besondere Schutzvorkehrungen die Naturnutzer betreffend (ausgenommen der Forstwirtschaft). Darüber hinaus kann das privat aufgehängte Schild maximal als Signalwirkung verstanden werden, die Einschätzung ob das Radfahren erlaubt ist obliegt dort dem zuständigen Amt, welches im Normalfall das auch kennzeichnen muss. Von einem normalen Radfahrer kann nicht verlangt werden, dass er dies einschätzen kann.


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. April 2014)

Gestern Nachmittag waren die 2 Herren auch am Rathsberg unterwegs und wollten Personalien feststellen bzw. die Polizei rufen da man dort nicht Rad fahren darf und eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begeht!


----------



## Yankee Doodle (7. April 2014)

@mistertom52070  Wo genau am Rathsberg waren diese denn unterwegs?


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. April 2014)

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/49.6....6175068,11.0207591,17z/data=!4m3!4m2!1m0!1m0

Das war ungefähr hier wo die Adresse zum Aussichtsturm 19 angegeben ist.


----------



## Bashorbadger (7. April 2014)

Also in etwa dort wo das große Holz Kreuz steht?


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. April 2014)

etwa 35 m davor aus Richtung Strasse kommend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (7. April 2014)

Zur Rechtslage: soweit ich weiß, gibt es im Bayer. Naturnutzungsgesetz (oder wie das heißt, weiß den Namen grad nicht) die Einschränkung, dass Radfahren nur auf *geeigneten* Wegen erlaubt.

@mistertom52070 Das Radfahren ist aber nicht am gesamten Rathsberg verboten, oder? Sondern nur vom Pferdegehege nordwärts, wo auch diese ominösen Verbotsschilder stehen, oder?


----------



## mistertom52070 (7. April 2014)

Ob und wo das Fahren dort verboten ist weiß ich nicht da die ganze Sache zur Zeit ungeklärt ist. Ob diese an jeden 2. Baum getackerten Verbotsschilder einen rechtlichen Hintergrund haben kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## derwaaal (7. April 2014)

Ich denke, nur diese Verkehrsschilder mit dem roten runden Rand sind bindend.


----------



## microbat (7. April 2014)

Abgesehen von all den Gesetzestexten und Sammlungen regelt das 
Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz (BayNatSchG) und Waldgesetz für Bayern (BayWaldG)
die verschiedenen Interessen.

Schilder kommen vom Landratsamt und haben normalerweise eine Art Siegel auf der Rückseite.
Selbst gemachte Schilder in freier Wildbahn oder unbegründete Ge- und Verbote sind unverbindlich.

Gegenüber einen Polizisten oder Staatsförster müssen die (eigenen) Personalien genannt werden.


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, das in vielen NSG das Radfahren entweder pauschal verboten oder nur auf dafür ausgewiesenen Wegen erlaubt ist. Warum schaut ihr nicht einfach mal in die entsprechende Schutzgebietsverordnung?



Das wurde hiermit gemacht: In der Verordnung zum NSG "Wildnis am Rathsberg" ist das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen aller Art im NSG definitiv verboten!
Schieben des Bikes auf den öffentlich zugänglichen Wegen (also die offiziell beschilderten, u.a. entlang der Straße nach Atzelsberg) dürfte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## microbat (7. April 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich bei nächster Gelegenheit gesteinigt werde...

...es sollte doch möglich sein diese 25 ha (rote Umrandung in der Karte)
einfach zu meiden und nicht zu befahren 

um sich am restlichen Rathsberg "Umwelt-und-freundlich" die Kante zu geben.


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich bei nächster Gelegenheit gesteinigt werde...
> 
> ...es sollte doch möglich sein diese 25 ha (rote Umrandung in der Karte)
> einfach zu meiden und nicht zu befahren
> ...



Man kann wirklich nur appelieren im Moment das Gebiet zu meiden, um nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen.
Verordnung ist Verordnung. Da helfen im Moment leider überhaupt keine Argumente.


----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2014)

Axalp schrieb:


> Das wurde hiermit gemacht: In der Verordnung zum NSG "Wildnis am Rathsberg" ist das Fahren mit Fahrzeugen aller Art im NSG definitiv verboten!
> Schieben des Bikes auf den öffentlich zugänglichen Wegen (also die offiziell beschilderten, u.a. entlang der Straße nach Atzelsberg) dürfte kein Problem darstellen.



Wo finde ich die Schutzgebietsverordnung? Verlinkt hast Du nur das Infoblatt...


----------



## greenbull1 (7. April 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Schilder kommen vom Landratsamt und haben normalerweise eine Art Siegel auf der Rückseite.
> Selbst gemachte Schilder in freier Wildbahn oder unbegründete Ge- und Verbote sind unverbindlich.
> 
> Gegenüber einen Polizisten oder Staatsförster müssen die (eigenen) Personalien genannt werden.



Laut Aussage des Erlanger Forstdirektors können "Wege" im Privatwald gekennzeichnet werden. Aus dieser Kennzeichnung soll ersichtlich sein, ob der Grundeigner das Befahren der Wege duldet oder nicht. Da braucht es kein gesiegeltes Schild.

Neben Polizei und Forst, sind auch die Naturschutzwächter befugt, Personen zur Identitätsfeststellung anzuhalten.

Das Landratsamt ERH wird wohl dieses Jahr verstärkt die Gebiete Rathsberg/Bubenreuth und Tennenloher Forst im Auge behalten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. April 2014)

Hier wäre schon mal die Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da ist eine sehr schöne Ausarbeitung von Euch dabei.
> Ihr solltet evtl. noch einen Blick in die Verordnung über den Schutz von Landschaftsräumen im Bereich der Stadt Erlangen (Landschaftsschutzverordnung) werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Laut Aussage des Erlanger Forstdirektors können "Wege" im Privatwald gekennzeichnet werden. Aus dieser Kennzeichnung soll ersichtlich sein, ob der Grundeigner das Befahren der Wege duldet oder nicht. Da braucht es kein gesiegeltes Schild...



Da träumt der Erlanger Forstdirektor vielleicht von... Das "Recht zum Betreten der freien Natur" (Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen zählt dazu) liegt nicht im Ermessen des Grundstückseigentümers. Für Einschränkungen dieses Rechts braucht es gute Gründe.


----------



## greenbull1 (7. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da träumt der Erlanger Forstdirektor vielleicht von... Das "Recht zum Betreten der freien Natur" (Radfahren auf Straßen und Wegen zählt dazu) liegt nicht im Ermessen des Grundstückseigentümers. Für Einschränkungen dieses Rechts braucht es gute Gründe.



Es dreht sich und dreht sich. Pfade, die keine andere Funktion (z. B. Wanderweg) haben, kann der Grundstückseigner sehr wohl kennzeichnen.

Letztendlich wird man sehen was raus kommt, wenn die ersten mal beim LRA angezeigt wurden. Soll ja angeblich vergangenes WE bereits eingetreten sein. Eine Rückmeldung der Betroffenen wäre interessant ...


----------



## Axalp (7. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Schutzgebietsverordnung? Verlinkt hast Du nur das Infoblatt...



Sorry, ich habe die Verordnung nur in schriftlicher Form gesehen. Im Netz finde ich nur diejenige für Tennenlohe.



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hier wäre schon mal die Landschaftsschutzgebietsverordnung:



Diese gilt für die Stadt Erlangen - nicht für das NSG "Wildnis am Rathsberg" (LKR ERH).



greenbull1 schrieb:


> Es dreht sich und dreht sich. Pfade, die keine andere Funktion (z. B. Wanderweg) haben, kann der Grundstückseigner sehr wohl kennzeichnen.



So scheint es leider zu sein. Es wird einfach die Definition "Weg" entzogen. Und in der "freien Natur" ist radfahren(biken) und Rollstuhl fahren leider nur auf geeigneten Wegen gestattet.

Im Moment also bitte auch diesen Trail bitte meiden, so schade das auch ist.
In Zukunft lässt sich ggf. ein Kompromis finden. Geht halt wie immer nur, wenn beide Seiten aufeinander zugehen.


----------



## scratch_a (7. April 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich bei nächster Gelegenheit gesteinigt werde...
> 
> ...es sollte doch möglich sein diese 25 ha (rote Umrandung in der Karte)
> einfach zu meiden und nicht zu befahren
> ...



Sicherlich. 
Die Frage ist aber, ob diese eine Fläche eine Ausnahme bleibt oder ob im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr dazu kommen, wenn man es einfach so hin nimmt. Und irgendwann steht dann im Gesetz, dass das Befahren des Waldes mit dem Rad untersagt ist (übertrieben gesagt). 
Eigentlich könnte es mir relativ egal sein, da ich eher selten in der Gegend bin. Aber ich habe durchaus die Befürchtung, dass sich andere Städte/Gemeinden/Regionen ein Beispiel daran nehmen könnten und die Verbote weiter ausdehnen.



greenbull1 schrieb:


> Es dreht sich und dreht sich. Pfade, die keine andere Funktion (z. B. Wanderweg) haben, kann der Grundstückseigner sehr wohl kennzeichnen.
> 
> Letztendlich wird man sehen was raus kommt, wenn die ersten mal beim LRA angezeigt wurden. Soll ja vergangenes WE schon einige getroffen haben. Eine Rückmeldung wäre interessant ...



Und wer entscheidet, ob ein Weg keine andere Funktion hat? Also so ganz habe ich das ehrlich gesagt (noch) nicht verstanden.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. April 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich bei nächster Gelegenheit gesteinigt werde...
> 
> ...es sollte doch möglich sein diese 25 ha (rote Umrandung in der Karte)
> einfach zu meiden und nicht zu befahren
> ...


so locker kann ich das nicht sehen, da meine *heimrunde* durch das rote gebiet geht. nicht ganz ernst, aber auch nicht ganz spaßig gemeint.



Axalp schrieb:


> So scheint es leider zu sein. Es wird einfach die Definition "Weg" entzogen. Und in der "freien Natur" ist radfahren(biken) und Rollstuhl fahren leider nur auf geeigneten Wegen gestattet.


so einfach scheint es mir nicht zu sein. der weg unter dem schloss lang ist z.b. auf der amtlichen TOP50 eingezeichnet. Das stellt für mich einen starken Hinweis dar, dass es sich um einen "weg" handelt.

wie es sich mit nutzungseinschränkungen durch den besitzer verhält, weiß ich nicht. etwas provokatives beispiel: darf der bikepark o-nohe das bewandern der (frei zugänglichen) trails verbieten?


----------



## mw.dd (7. April 2014)

Bevor hier weiter vermutet wird, solltet Ihr Euch mal auf unserer HP umschauen:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage
Zum Thema "Weg oder nicht Weg" haben sich z.B. schon Gerichte Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## greenbull1 (7. April 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet, ob ein Weg keine andere Funktion hat? Also so ganz habe ich das ehrlich gesagt (noch) nicht verstanden.



Ein grober Anhalt sollte eine amtliche Karte sein (z. B. der Bayernatlas - da gehen sogar die Schutzgebiete draus hervor). Wenn dann der Weg vor Ort nicht anders gekennzeichnet ist, dann sollte man im Ernstfall gute Karten haben.

Letztendlich sind die Diskussionen überflüssig. Für die Verfolgungsbehörden (Stadt ER bzw. LRA) steht fest, was ein Weg ist und was nicht. Und mal ganz ehrlich, im Grunde weiß es doch jeder, oder?

Und klar ist auch, wo sich nicht an Ordnung und Gesetz gehalten wird, da steigt der Überwachungsdruck. Ich halte das grundsätzlich auch für richtig. Gegen die ersten Abfahrten hat sich doch nie einer wirklich (dauerhaft) aufgeregt, aber die Ausuferung machte dann das Problem. Wir sind ein Ballungsraum - viel Biker / wenig Strecken - da war Stress früher oder später garantiert. Jetzt rauchts halt mal ne Zeit lang und man wird sehen, was hinterher raus kommt.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. April 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Und klar ist auch, wo sich nicht an Ordnung und Gesetz gehalten wird, da steigt der Überwachungsdruck. Ich halte das grundsätzlich auch für richtig. Gegen die ersten Abfahrten hat sich doch nie einer wirklich (dauerhaft) aufgeregt, aber die Ausuferung machte dann das Problem.


weder am wildpferdzaun entlang noch am trail rund um rathsberg ist irgendwas ausgeartet. dort werden lediglich bestehende wege befahren. die DH-strecken und das anlegen davon sind eine ganz andere thematik.


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. April 2014)

Für mich ist das Ganze eine Frechheit und eine Einschränkung meiner Persönlichkeitsrechte. Es gibt keine belegten Gründe dafür, dass Mountainbiker dem Wald dauerhaften Schaden zuführen. Abgesehen von den Leuten die eigene Trails und Sprünge in den Wald bauen und damit wie hier geschehen den "Normalfahrern" die "Tour vermasseln"!!
Engstirniger und veralteter Bürokratismus besorgt dann den Rest. Wenn das unsere Probleme sind dann geht's uns echt richtig gut!

In diesem Sinne einen schönen Tag noch und "happy Trails".....nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenbull1 (8. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> die DH-strecken und das anlegen davon sind eine ganz andere thematik.



Die habe ich auch gemeint, sorry.

Aber bei den Pferden bestand schon immer ein Konflikt mit dem NSG und seit 01.04.14 (neu aufgelegt) ein Verstoß gegen die VO zum Betreten (und natürlich Befahren) des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes. Wer sich im Tennenloher Forst bewegt, sollte sich zukünftig vorher über die befahrbaren Wege kundig machen. Da gibt es eine Bekanntmachung samt Karte vom LRA. Wer Pech hat, hat dann das BayNatschG und die VO am Hals.

Und zu den Persönlichkeitsrechten ... die gelten auch immer für die andere Seite. Dafür hat man vor tausenden Jahren schon mal Gebote, dann Gesetze und Verordnungen erlassen, die das Zusammenleben "regeln". Laut hiesiger Gesetzesauslegung sind die Persönlichkeitsrechte einiger weniger wohl eingeschränkt - zumindest wird es von diesen so verstanden.

Und zur Gesetzessammlung der DIMB. Wir sind hier im Amtsgerichtsbezirk Erlangen. Jeder Richter entscheidet frei. Er kann dazu andere AG-Urteile heranziehen, muss aber nicht (von Urteilen LG und OLG abgesehen). Es handelt sich bei einem Einspruch gegen einen Bußgeldbescheid um eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Jede Seite bringt ihre Argumente vor und der Richter fällt (im Namen des Volkes) ein Urteil, das im nächsten Fall schon wieder anders lauten kann. Früher oder später wird es auch hier mal eine solche Verhandlung geben. Nach meiner Meinung sind das die Folgen einer schwammigen Rechtslage.


----------



## heinbloed (8. April 2014)

Hi,
ich war auch erstmal geschockt, als ich gesehen habe, dass auf "meinem" Hometrail nun massiv Verbotschilder mit Androhung von Anzeigen aufgehängt wurden. Die Schilder befinden sich allerdings nur auf dem ca. 400m langen Pfad entlang des Reiterhofes
zwischen
http://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=49.618861, 11.019167#map=19/49.61886/11.01917
und
http://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=49.620760, 11.022853#map=19/49.62076/11.02285
Also dort wo vorgestern lt. mistertom die zwei Herren standen und Radfahrer abgefangen haben. Dieser Abschnitt ist aber definitiv *kein *Naturschutzgebiet (siehe z.B bayernatlas) sondern einfach nur Waldfläche, die sich offensichtlich im Privateigentum befindet.
Das eigentliche NSG "Rathsberger Wildnis" beginnt erst dahinter, kurz vor dem Rathsberger Schloss. Erst ab da gelten die NSG-Verordnungen, an die wir uns wohl oder übel halten müssen, ob sie nun Sinn machen oder nicht.

Ich finde es schade, dass der Waldeigentümer einfach nur Verbotschilder mit Androhungen aufstellt. Er hätte ja evlt. noch ein Infoblatt aufhängen können, warum Radfahrer ausgerechnet an der Stelle ein Problem für ihn darstellen. Wir Biker können ja durchaus einsichtig und kompromissbereit sein. Das zeigt doch auch die Diskussion hier.

Happy Trails...
Heinbloed


----------



## mistertom52070 (8. April 2014)

Ist im Wald das Naturschutzgebiet gekennzeichnet? Das wär ja mal sehr hilfreich, bisher habe ich da keine offiziellen Schilder gesehen.


"Da Naturschutzgebiete ansonsten rechtmäßige Nutzungsmöglichkeiten einschränken, müssen sie im Gelände gekennzeichnet werden. Nur dann kann z. B. ein Spaziergänger wissen, dass er sich in einem Schutzgebiet befindet und er z. B. die Wege nicht verlassen darf"


----------



## heinbloed (8. April 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ist im Wald das Naturschutzgebiet gekennzeichnet? Das wär ja mal sehr hilfreich, bisher habe ich da keine offiziellen Schilder gesehen.



Schau mal hier:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27795242
Ob das Schild wirklich noch da steht, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Der Eintrag ist schon ein paar Jahre alt.

Ich glaube aber, dass es dem Waldeigentümer gar nicht so sehr um die Einhaltung der NSG-Verordnung in der  "Rathsberger Wildnis" ging. Denn wie gesagt, die Schilder hängen im Moment ausschließlich an einem Wegstück, das eindeutig außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes liegt. Mich würde interessierten, was genau bei diesem speziellen Abschnitt entlang des Reiterhofes das Problem ist. Gravierende Naturzerstörungen, die über das Maß eines normalen Wanderweges hinausgehen, kann ich dort eigentlich nicht erkennen...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. April 2014)

> Aber bei den Pferden bestand schon immer ein Konflikt mit dem NSG und seit 01.04.14 (neu aufgelegt) ein Verstoß gegen die VO zum Betreten (und natürlich Befahren) des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes.


mir ist nicht bekannt, dass auch fußgänger auf den wegen entlang des geheges abkassiert werden.


> Die Schilder befinden sich allerdings nur auf dem ca. 400m langen Pfad entlang des Reiterhofes


ich gehe davon aus, dass sich unsere heimrunde ziemlich deckt ;-) verboten ist nun eigentlich der geamte abschnitt westlich der straße (die vom waldkrankenhaus hoch) bis atzelsberg. davon ist der teil straße->schloss durch den eigentümer untersagt, und der abschnitt schloss->atzelsberg durch den eigentümer und evtl das FHH.


----------



## derwaaal (8. April 2014)

da bleibt dann nur noch der Teil Richtung Süden auf der anderen Seite der Straße, die zum Waldkrankenhaus geht. Also nach Erlangen runter, das müsste der sogenannte Meilwald sein.
Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fictorr (8. April 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch gemeint, sorry.
> 
> Aber bei den Pferden bestand schon immer ein Konflikt mit dem NSG und seit 01.04.14 (neu aufgelegt) ein Verstoß gegen die VO zum Betreten (und natürlich Befahren) des ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatzes. Wer sich im Tennenloher Forst bewegt, sollte sich zukünftig vorher über die befahrbaren Wege kundig machen. Da gibt es eine Bekanntmachung samt Karte vom LRA. Wer Pech hat, hat dann das BayNatschG und die VO am Hals.



Wo soll diese Bekanntmachung stehen? Auf der Seite vom LRA steht nix...


----------



## greenbull1 (8. April 2014)

Fictorr schrieb:


> Wo soll diese Bekanntmachung stehen? Auf der Seite vom LRA steht nix...



http://www.lra-erh.de/fileadmin/eig...tt/Amtsblätter_2014/ERH_Amtsblatt_11_2014.pdf

Gültigkeit ab 01.04.14. Leider ist die Karte mit den Ausnahmen nirgends zu finden. Ich werde mich mal an das LRA wenden.


----------



## Ketchyp (8. April 2014)

So, ich verkauf alle meine MTBs und fahr nur noch Cyclocross auf den Forstautobahnen. Jetzt ist im Prinzip ja alles verboten.

Edit: Oder ich fahr gleich mit dem Motorrad im Wald, kommt mich dann genauso teuer.


----------



## Fictorr (8. April 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> http://www.lra-erh.de/fileadmin/eig...tt/Amtsblätter_2014/ERH_Amtsblatt_11_2014.pdf
> 
> Gültigkeit ab 01.04.14. Leider ist die Karte mit den Ausnahmen nirgends zu finden. Ich werde mich mal an das LRA wenden.



Danke für den Link, auf der letzten Seite ist auch eine Karte. Wenn ich sie richtig gelesen hab, geht das Gebiet bis Kalchreuth?


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. April 2014)

Fictorr schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, auf der letzten Seite ist auch eine Karte. Wenn ich sie richtig gelesen hab, geht das Gebiet bis Kalchreuth?



jep, sieht so aus. Quasi komplette Winterleite und der Bereich Richtung Pferdegehege. Auf alle Fälle ein netter Spin, über den Schutz von Leben und Gesundheit da ein Verbot einzukippen.


----------



## Bashorbadger (8. April 2014)

Die haben doch nen Schatten. Was macht eigentlich die Erlanger IG MTB? Gibts da treffen o.ä? Zwecks status updates, bzw. Wie/wo kann man sich da engagieren?


----------



## talisman (8. April 2014)

...damit wären so gut wie alle Trails zwischen Kalchi und Tennenlohe tabu! Kommt der 2 Meter-Regel gleich!


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. April 2014)

Hier ist die Karte


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. April 2014)

Jupp, neben dem Kammtrail auf der Winterleite bleibt nicht viel legal mit der Karte... Gleich als ich hergezogen bin vor ca. 10 Jahren hat mir mein Chef bei einer Autofahrt gesagt: Obacht auf die ERH-Kennzeichen, die sind anders ;-)
Aber vielleicht kriegt ja jeder MTB-Fahrer ne Ausnahmegenehmigung nach §3(2) ausgestellt.

Muss man wohl mehr Hetzlesrunden drehen. Wobei ich mir auch dort nicht sicher bin, ob man auf dem Gipfelplateau legal unterwegs ist (NSG), also z.b. auf dem Ammonitenweg die Kante lang.


----------



## gandi85 (8. April 2014)

Wenn du auf den Hetzles willst, musst aber mit dem Auto hochfahren, mit dem Rad ists auf der *Straße* zum Streitbaum hoch verboten. Steht unten extra ein Schild!!!!!
Wenn du dann oben bist, nach dem du 2 Autoparkplätze passiert hast, stehn dann aufeinmal Radtour-Hinweisschilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (8. April 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf den Hetzles willst, musst aber mit dem Auto hochfahren, mit dem Rad ists auf der *Straße* zum Streitbaum hoch verboten. Steht unten extra ein Schild!!!!!
> Wenn du dann oben bist, nach dem du 2 Autoparkplätze passiert hast, stehn dann aufeinmal Radtour-Hinweisschilder.


Musst halt über Gleisenhof rauf


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2014)

Schon klar, wollt nur auf den Witz dieses Schildes hinweisen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. April 2014)

Hihi, ja stimmt, das Fahrradverbot die Schotterpiste hoch ist auch recht speziell


----------



## derwaaal (9. April 2014)

Ja, ist mir dieses WE das erste Mal aufgefallen, aber das Schild hat schon was schildbürgermäßiges


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2014)

Schildbürgermäßig ist für mich nicht nur dieses eine Schild. Der ganze Rest hier ist doch lächerlich. Hab erst mit einem Schüler von mir drüber gesprochen. Der hat mit dem Skaten aufgehört, weil sie permanent überall vertrieben wurden und es nur zu bestimmten Zeiten in seiner Siedlung gestattet war. (Muss man sich mal überlegen!!!)
Jetzt geht er biken, weil er gedacht hatte, tief im Wald kanns eigentlich niemanden stören. 
Tja, falsch gedacht. Armes Deutschland. 
Jedesmal wenn irgendwer an irgendwas spass zu haben scheint, springt hinterm nächsten Baum wer hervor und ruft: "Verboten!!!!"

"Zur Verhütung erheblicher Gefahren für Leben und Gesundheit"
gehts dabei eigentlich wieder um die "Altlasten" in Form von Munition etc.?


----------



## derwaaal (9. April 2014)

Die Munition war doch damals schon nurn Alibi-Argument ...
Aber das ist jetzt echt sch***! Wozu dann dieses tolle "Friedensgespräch" im Januar?
Dieses riesige Gebiet - alles nicht erlaubt??
Und bald ist der Buck und Stb dran, und dann Ono?
Da gab es ja in der DDR mehr Freiheiten!


----------



## Ketchyp (9. April 2014)

Also das mit der Munition ist doch schon recht heikel. Aber die Situation war ja schon davor bekannt (Warnschilder), das jetzt mit dem Betretungs-Verbot und bis zu 1000€ Strafe ist halt irgendwie doch gezielt Richtung MTB verbieten.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2014)

Cool, am Wochenende war ich auf den Kalchitrails unterwegs, wie mir scheint völlig illegal. Habe bestimmt 20-30 Biker gesehen, die waren also auch alle illegal unterwegs. Schön, dass das jetzt alles verboten ist. So wie ich das sehe wird man um Erlangen herum bald nicht mehr fahren können. Wozu gab es überhaupt das Informationsgespräch wenn jetzt alles ohne weitere Diskussion durchgezogen wird?

All diejenigen die sich dafür engagieren den MTBlern den Spaß zu verderben haben meiner Meinung nach ein ernsthaftes psychisches Problem. Einfach zum Kotzen in diesem Land. Aber das ist ja nicht der einzige Grund warum es in Deutschland immer ungemütlicher wird. Hauptsache gegeneinander anstatt füreinander.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Jupp, neben dem Kammtrail auf der Winterleite bleibt nicht viel legal mit der Karte... Gleich als ich hergezogen bin vor ca. 10 Jahren hat mir mein Chef bei einer Autofahrt gesagt: Obacht auf die ERH-Kennzeichen, die sind anders ;-)
> Aber vielleicht kriegt ja jeder MTB-Fahrer ne Ausnahmegenehmigung nach §3(2) ausgestellt.
> 
> Muss man wohl mehr Hetzlesrunden drehen. Wobei ich mir auch dort nicht sicher bin, ob man auf dem Gipfelplateau legal unterwegs ist (NSG), also z.b. auf dem Ammonitenweg die Kante lang.


 

Ist genauso verboten da ebenfalls Naturschutzgebiet!
Die ganze Sache ist echt zum k....... vor allem beim Treffen am Montag hieß es dann, der Waldarbeiter der mit dem Harvester im Wald rumfährt kann das Risiko bezüglich Gefahr durch Munition einschätzen......das hat man ja an dem Baggerfahrer neulich gesehen der mit der Bombe in die Luft geflogen ist.
Die Gespräche mit der Stadt sind meines Erachtens nicht dazu da eine Einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden sondern uns zu informieren was alles verboten ist. Konstruktive Gespräche sehen in meinen Augen anders aus.
Und für sowas werden Steuergelder ausgegeben.

Bin mal gespannt wann die erste Razzia im Wald stattfindet und was das für die Betroffenen dann für Konsequenzen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2014)

Das argument mit dem harvesterfahrer ist die Krönung der ganzen "Diskussion".


----------



## maersk (9. April 2014)

Heftig. Willkommen in der Illegalität oder Bike verkaufen?
Ich denke, unsere einzige Chance ist, sachlich und konstruktiv weiter unsere Argumente voran zu bringen und zu zeigen, dass wir viele sind.


----------



## pera (9. April 2014)

maersk schrieb:


> Heftig. Willkommen in der Illegalität oder Bike verkaufen?
> Ich denke, unsere einzige Chance ist, sachlich und konstruktiv weiter unsere Argumente voran zu bringen und zu zeigen, dass wir viele sind.



Wenn die Verordnung mal steht, hast du nachträglich sachlich und konstruktiv keine Chance mehr! Ich spare schon mal den ersten 1000er für das Ticket in das Harvester-Paradies Tennenloher Forst. MTB wird in Erlangen ein sehr exklusiver Sport werden für Besserverdienende mit krimineller Energie und Lust am Risiko, also Bike Hooligans mit Kohle.



talisman schrieb:


> ...damit wären so gut wie alle Trails zwischen Kalchi und Tennenlohe tabu! Kommt der 2 Meter-Regel gleich!



Ist schlimmer als die BaWü-2-m-Regel, da auch einige der sehr breiten Fahrwege gesperrt sind (außer für Behördenverteter, Pferde- und Ziegenversteher, Forstarbeiter aller Gewichtsklassen, Naturschutzwächter - also alle, die per Definition gegenüber Sprengstoff unverwundbar sind).
Bin mal gespannt, wie die wandernde, Hunde ausführende, Pilz suchende, mit Kindern im Wald spielende, diesen schönen Wald wirklich liebende Öffentlichkeit reagiert, wenn sie realisiert, dass ihnen das gewohnte Betreten verboten ist.


----------



## Chrisinger (9. April 2014)

Hat das schon zufällig jemand an die dimb weitergeleitet? Meiner Meinung nach geht das echt zu weit und ist echt schade um das Gebiet

Edit: Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann darf man auf dem Weg entlang am Zaun fahren


----------



## motoerhead (9. April 2014)

gegen das Fahrferbot in kalchreuth hilf glaube ich, keine normal diskusion mehr... 
wer solche argumente bringt, dass der waltarbeiter die gefahr einschetzen kann, der hat keine lust daran zu diskutiern 

mal ne andere Frag unterschrieben wurde das vom landrat ilinger am 20.01. 
am 30.04 gabs nen neuen den Tritthart. veröffentlicht wurde alles am 01.04.... hat das dann noch seinen gültigkeit?
ich kenn mich da leider nicht aus... aber ein landrat gibt was raus, was ein anderer beschlossen hat?


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2014)

Richtig schön noch vor der abwahl was durch geboxt. Nach mir die sinnflut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maersk (9. April 2014)

Information aus dem Landratsamt per Telefon: Mit der Verordnung / dem Verbot geht es dem Landratsamt um einen Haftungsausschluß im Falle von Personenschaden durch Munitionsrückstände, Blindgänger etc. Kontrollen sollen ab und zu durchgeführt werden, es würden dann Ermahnungen ausgesprochen bzw. informiert, bei "Wiederholungstätern" kann es zu Bußgeldverfahren kommen.

Der Herr meinte aber auch, dass die Nutzung der betreffenden Wege auch schon mit der vorher geltenden Verordnung verboten war, am Status der Legalität hat sich also nix geändert. Lediglich ist es mir der Karte nun noch mal konkretisiert worden.


----------



## Axalp (9. April 2014)

pera schrieb:


> Wenn die Verordnung mal steht, hast du nachträglich sachlich und konstruktiv keine Chance mehr! Ich spare schon mal den ersten 1000er für das Ticket in das Harvester-Paradies Tennenloher Forst. MTB wird in Erlangen ein sehr exklusiver Sport werden für Besserverdienende mit krimineller Energie und Lust am Risiko, also Bike Hooligans mit Kohle.
> 
> Ist schlimmer als die BaWü-2-m-Regel, da auch einige der sehr breiten Fahrwege gesperrt sind (außer für Behördenverteter, Pferde- und Ziegenversteher, Forstarbeiter aller Gewichtsklassen, Naturschutzwächter - also alle, die per Definition gegenüber Sprengstoff unverwundbar sind).
> Bin mal gespannt, wie die wandernde, Hunde ausführende, Pilz suchende, mit Kindern im Wald spielende, diesen schönen Wald wirklich liebende Öffentlichkeit reagiert, wenn sie realisiert, dass ihnen das gewohnte Betreten verboten ist.


 
Mit den 1000.- würde ich einen Fonds einrichten und davon den Kampfmittelräumdienst beauftragen, der natürlich nur schöne Single-Trails auf Altmunition hin kontrolliert. Nur mal so als Idee .

Wie in DEUTSCHLAND üblich, ist mit sachlichen Argumenten und gesundem Menschenverstand nichts mehr zu erreichen. Das ganze ist ab jetzt nur juristisch zu lösen. YankeeDoodle hat bereits Kontakt zum DIMB-Rechtsreferenten.
Die Themen sind: Verkehrssicherung und Haftung bei Unfällen (das ist vor allem bei den Privatwaldbesitzern immernoch ein, wenn nicht das Hauptargument) und Verletzungen / Fatalitäten bei Altmunition.

Und bitte nicht zu sehr auf der Stadt Erlangen herumtreten. Hier ist noch (natürlich ganz vorsichtig gesagt) das größte Entgegenkommen zu erwarten.
Zuständig:
Kalchtrails und NSG Tennenlohe => Landratsamt ERH
NSG Wildnis am Rathsberg => Privatgrund
Trails am Rathsberg westlich der Straße => Privatgrund

Am Rathsberg ist nach diversen wilden Bauten und Anlegen neuer Linien quer durchs Unterholz (sowohl auf als auch abseits der "DH-Strecken") das Fass leider übergelaufen. Ihr dürft Euch bei denjenigen bedanken, die es nicht lassen konnten und weiter gebaut haben. Ansonsten hätten wir eine ganz andere Verhandlungsposition.

Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf was passiert, wenn sich ab jetzt alle Erholungssuchenden (MTB, Nordic Walker, Spaziergänger, Hundebesitzer, usw.) in dem verbleibenden Restgebiet im Stadtbesitz konzentrieren.


----------



## pera (9. April 2014)

maersk schrieb:


> Information aus dem Landratsamt per Telefon: Mit der Verordnung / dem Verbot geht es dem Landratsamt um einen Haftungsausschluß im Falle von Personenschaden durch Munitionsrückstände, Blindgänger etc. Kontrollen sollen ab und zu durchgeführt werden, es würden dann Ermahnungen ausgesprochen bzw. informiert, bei "Wiederholungstätern" kann es zu Bußgeldverfahren kommen.
> 
> Der Herr meinte aber auch, dass die Nutzung der betreffenden Wege auch schon mit der vorher geltenden Verordnung verboten war, am Status der Legalität hat sich also nix geändert. Lediglich ist es mir der Karte nun noch mal konkretisiert worden.



Wenn die das tatsächlich so durchziehen, zeugt das von Realitätssinn. Mal sehen, was die Zukunft bringt...
Was jetzt aber aufhören sollte, ist das Einfahren immer neuer Wege. Der Status quo ist doch nicht schlecht, jede neue Spur erhöht die Wahrschlichkeit, dass gegen Biker vorgegangen wird.


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2014)

Das heißt aber auch, dass ich so lange fahren kann, bis ich einmal erwischt wurde. danach steh ich ja quasi unter beobachtung.

Ich find es einfach schade, dass hier unter diesen vorgeschobenen gründen feinster lobbyismus betrieben wird. Uns fehlt im gegensatz zum "Naturschutz" und der Forstwirtschaft einfach die Lobby. 
Am beispiel des ehemaligen exerzierplatzes kann man dann mal sehen, was passiert, wenn sich interessen kreuzen, welche beide durch eine große Lobby vertreten werden. Gegen die Bau- und Stadtentwicklung ziehen sie dann wohl doch den kürzeren. Da darf dann plötzlich auf nem Landschaftsschutzgebiet gebaut werden. 
Aber fahrradfahren im Wald, wo kommen wir da hin.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. April 2014)

Weiß jemand wer die Kontrollen am Wochenende am Ratshberg "durchgeführt" hat?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (9. April 2014)

@Axalp  hat schon einen großen Teil geschrieben. Hier mal ein Update zur aktuellen Situation.

Tennenloher Forst: Karte und Verordnungen sind unter folgendem Link zu finden:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b9s4lryo8ak9g50/aLNb5XU-mm
Hier darf nur auf geschotterten Wegen gefahren und gegangen werden. Auch befreundete Spaziergänger wurden dahingehend schon ermahnt und waren wenig begeistert über den relativ rüden Umgangston der ihnen von offizieller Seite entgegenschlug. Tennenloher Forst ist also kein reines Radproblem, sondern allgemein ein starker Rückschritt für stadtnahe Erholung und Ausübung naturnaher Sportarten. Durch die Schutzgebietsverordnung und die nun neu installierte Verordnung aber auch erst einmal gesetzt. Für eine entsprechende Beschilderung fehlt aktuell aber wohl erst einmal das Geld.

Meilwald westlich der Straße: Ist bis zum Atzelsberger Biergarten ein feines Netz privater Waldgründe. Das Radeln im Naturschutzgebiet "Wildnis am Rathsberg" ist laut Schutzgebietsverordnung verboten. Wir bleiben hier dran, allerdings ist das nachträgliche ändern mühsam und die Vertreter des Landkreises wenig gesprächsbereit. Dort herrscht leider eine sehr unangenehme Stimmung gegenüber Mountainbikern. Wir werden den Kontakt aber weiterhin halten.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mcn9pjw84tzkgka/xHuMuQX2sl

Den Weg um das Pferdegehege empfinden die privaten Waldbesitzer als äußerst schwierig, einerseits weil Begegnungsverkehr dort tatsächlich etwas schwieriger ist durch die Hanglage. Allerdings kommt dieser so gut wie nie vor. Andererseits zweigen gerade dort, seit einiger Zeit wieder neu aufgesetzte und angelegte Pfade ab.
Darüber hinaus haben die privaten Waldbesitzer ein Problem damit, dass Mountainbiker mit dem Auto nach Rathsberg anreisen und dort teils in der 180° Kurve, teils im Ort stehen, das muss natürlich auch nicht sein.
Wir werden von unserer Seite den Weg um das Pferdegehege und das NSG umfahren, um den Waldbesitzern dialogbereitschaft zu zeigen. Wir hoffen, dass wir dort das Vertrauen gewinnen und mittelfristig eine für alle Seiten attraktive Lösung erarbeiten können.
Gerade bzgl. des NSG wäre es schön, wenn sich an die Regelung gehalten werden würde, um so die Gesprächsbereitschaft auf Seiten der Waldbesitzer wiederherzustellen.

Meilwald östlich der Straße: Erlanger Stadtgebiet mit großer Gesprächsbereitschaft; wir haben hier vom Umweltamt grünes Licht bekommen; Schilder mit dem Hinweis auf ein "Respektvolles Miteinander" und die gemeinsame Nutzung der Wege zu installieren; Wir würden diese an den Wanderparkplätzen und hochfrequentierten Waldeingängen installieren; die Stadt, sowie die beteiligten Verbände wären mit dem Logo drauf, um so eine möglichst breite Wirkung zu haben. Damit glauben wir, die jetzt schon wenigen Beschwerden weiter reduzieren zu können und auch in der Erlanger Öffentlichkeit einen positiveren Dialog zum Thema Mountainbiken anstoßen zu können.
Bzgl. Stadtwaldgebiet sehen wir die Entwicklung positiv und hoffen diese als Vorzeigeprojekt dem Landkreis und den privaten Waldbesitzern präsentieren zu können.

Zusammenfassend:
Seid nett zu den Leuten die ihr im Wald trefft.
Wenn ihr angesprochen werdet sucht den freundlichen Dialog.
Bleibt auf Wegen und bitte keine neuen Wege anlegen oder gar Bauten installieren.
Eine Anreise per Rad sollte den meisten möglich sein, wenn Anreise mit dem Auto bitte in Richtung Wohnstift oder am Berg Parkplatz parken.
Respektiert die Schutzgebietsverordnung am Rathsberg.
Bei Fragen bzgl. der Verordnungen im Tennenloher Forst kann man natürlich an die zuständige Stelle im Landratsamt herantreten und dort freundlich um Aufklärung bitten.
http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/natur-artenschutz/naturschutzgebiete/tennenloher-forst.html

Und unter folgendem Link auch noch mal das erarbeitete Paper, sowie zahlreiche Studien und Statistiken zum Thema.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bc04vxoj86iyxi6/VmdRP7kZva

Eine Beteiligung und Mitarbeit ist natürlich jederzeit erwünscht, aktuell konzentrieren wir uns auf den Dialog hinsichtlich des Erlanger Stadtgebietes und halten den Kontakt zu den Vertretern der anderen Gebiete, sowie zu den Verbänden. Bei mehr Aktiven könnte das sicherlich auch noch etwas effektiver verteilt werden. Gerne diesbezüglich PM an mich.


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für Dein/Euer Engagement!


Die *Schutzgebietsverordnung_Ratshberger Wildnis* ist so aktuell, dass die Strafe bei Verstößen noch in DM angegeben sind.

Vielen Dank an die Trailbauer, Euch soll die Kette reißen und......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabse86 (9. April 2014)

Mich wundert das es keine höheren Wellen schlägt, dass Hasso und Bello nun nicht mehr gemeinsam mit Tante Else im Tennenloher Forst gassi gehen dürfen.
Wenn ich Zeit finde schreibe ich mal eine Mail an die EN. Allerdings nicht unter dem Gesichtspunkt MTB (bringt eh nix) sondern dem allgemeinen Betretungsverbot.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. April 2014)

Kann jemand mit guter Ortskenntnis anhand der Tennenlohe-Karte erkennen, ob auch Wanderwege (z.B. die relativ neue Trasse die Winterleite runter), Nordic-Walking-Strecken oder Ochsenkopf-Trail plötzlich abschnittsweise illegal geworden sind? Es betrifft ja nun alle Nutzer, evtl. hat der Fränkische-Schweiz-Verein (oder wie die heißen) da nun auch Aktien im Feuer...




> Darüber hinaus haben die privaten Waldbesitzer ein Problem damit, dass Mountainbiker mit dem Auto nach Rathsberg anreisen und dort teils in der 180° Kurve, teils im Ort stehen, das muss natürlich auch nicht sein.


Tolles Argument. Wenn illegal geparkt wird, hilft ein freundlicher HiPo der Stadt gerne weiter. Ich kann verstehen, dass man bei den Bodenpreisen im Rathsberg nicht den gemeinen Pöbel vorm Haus parken haben will, aber solane legal geparkt wird, ist das persönliches Pech. Manchmal fehlen einem echt die Worte...


----------



## Yankee Doodle (9. April 2014)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Mich wundert das es keine höheren Wellen schlägt, dass Hasso und Bello nun nicht mehr gemeinsam mit Tante Else im Tennenloher Forst gassi gehen dürfen.
> Wenn ich Zeit finde schreibe ich mal eine Mail an die EN. Allerdings nicht unter dem Gesichtspunkt MTB (bringt eh nix) sondern dem allgemeinen Betretungsverbot.



@Fabse86  Sehr gern. Wir bereiten da auch aktuell etwas vor. Soweit ich weiß wurde das noch nicht so richtig publik gemacht, da wird schon davon ausgegangen, dass es Probleme geben könnte. Gerne diesbezüglich auch den neuen OB und Landrat mit in Kopie nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yankee Doodle (9. April 2014)

@2nd_astronaut  Sind teilweise betroffen; in der neuen Karte sind wirklich nur geschotterte Wege eingezeichnet.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. April 2014)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Mich wundert das es keine höheren Wellen schlägt, dass Hasso und Bello nun nicht mehr gemeinsam mit Tante Else im Tennenloher Forst gassi gehen dürfen.
> Wenn ich Zeit finde schreibe ich mal eine Mail an die EN. Allerdings nicht unter dem Gesichtspunkt MTB (bringt eh nix) sondern dem allgemeinen Betretungsverbot.



das würden wir hier doch gar nicht mitbekommen.
wir sollten eine "achtung, heute kontrolle" hotline einführen, bzw. einen entsprechenden thread starten.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2014)

Klebt den Kontrolleuren doch gleich nen GPS-Sender hinter die Ohrwascheln. 

Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass die Sperrung so schnell und so umfassend kommt. Das war immer so "mhmm ja.. irgendwann vielleicht wenn wir Pech haben"..


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. April 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> @2nd_astronaut  Sind teilweise betroffen; in der neuen Karte sind wirklich nur geschotterte Wege eingezeichnet.


um mal was positives zu suchen -- damit bessert sich eigentlich die situation an den wildpferden für mtbler: wenn es für alle verboten ist, müssen die "radfahren-verboten"-schilder ja wieder weg weg (ist ja kein geld da für schilder, aber für diese entschilderung finden sich sicher ehrenamtliche kräfte ;-) ). damit gibt es für alle nur noch die handvoll offizielle kontrolleure, während die 1000 motzenden spaziergänger ("hier ist radfahren verboten, ich lass dich nicht durch!!!einself!") wegfallen...


----------



## Ketchyp (9. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> um mal was positives zu suchen --




Ich habe das etwas anders verstanden: das Betreten der nicht gekennzeichneten Wege ist für ALLE verboten zwecks Gefahr durch Munition. Der Weg um das Gelände wurde aber extra geräumt und ist auch als Weg gekennzeichnet, ergo Freigegeben für ALLE. Aber durch die Verbotsschilder vor Ort ist er nur für Fußgänger erlaubt, aus Gründen des "Naturschutzes".

Somit ist die Situation eigentlich unverändert, die Trails waren bisher auch schon verboten - bloß nicht mit 1000€ Geldbuße.


----------



## Mittelfranke (9. April 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Klebt den Kontrolleuren doch gleich nen GPS-Sender hinter die Ohrwascheln.
> 
> Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass die Sperrung so schnell und so umfassend kommt. Das war immer so "mhmm ja.. irgendwann vielleicht wenn wir Pech haben"..



Die Sperrung war doch schon immer da - wurde eben nochmals konkretisiert und neu verfasst. Ursprünglich (oder auch immer noch) hing ein Schild am Parkplatz an der Weinstraße worauf stand, dass es verboten ist, befestigte Wege zu verlassen.
Wäre doch mal interessant in Erfahrung zu bringen, wie viele, und auch welche "Unfälle" es mit Blindgängern (damit meine ich jetzt die Munition   ) überhaupt vorgefallen sind. So lange ich hier wohne - und das ist schon ein wenig  - habe ich von nicht einem Fall gehört...


----------



## Mittelfranke (9. April 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Richtig schön noch vor der abwahl was durch geboxt. Nach mir die sinnflut.



achso, und bitte echt net böse nehmen  
WÄRE die "SINNFLUT" da, hätte dieser dies wohl nicht unterschrieben  Er war wohl eher "von Sinnen"


----------



## Ketchyp (9. April 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> Wäre doch mal interessant in Erfahrung zu bringen, wie viele, und auch welche "Unfälle" es mit Blindgängern (damit meine ich jetzt die Munition   ) überhaupt vorgefallen sind. So lange ich hier wohne - und das ist schon ein wenig  - habe ich von nicht einem Fall gehört...



Ein Wildschwein hat wohl eine Bombe mal hochgehen lassen (oder jemand hat gezündelt) und während dem Bau des Geheges haben sie noch relativ viel rausgezogen aus dem Boden. Aber einen richtigen Unfall kenne ich aber bisher auch keinen. Privat habe ich im "Umfeld" (in der Schwabach) schon scharfe Muntion und Granaten beim Spazieren gehen gefunden. Über Funde im Wald gibts auch ein paar Geschichten.

Wie auch immer: Fahren würde ich ohne Bedenken im Wald, mit der Spitzhacke einen Kicker bauen würde ich mir 4mal überlegen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (9. April 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Der Weg um das Gelände wurde aber extra geräumt und ist auch als Weg gekennzeichnet, ergo Freigegeben für ALLE.


Ach so, dann ändert sich nichts. Ich konnte an der Karte zu wenig erkennen durch die Umrandung des Geheges.



Ketchyp schrieb:


> Ein Wildschwein hat wohl eine Bombe mal hochgehen lassen (oder jemand hat gezündelt)


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte die Bombe letale Folgen für die Wildsau und der Vorfall hatte die schon länger stehenden Warn-/Verbotstafeln an vielen Stellen im Reichswald zur Folge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (9. April 2014)

@Ketchyp ja, sehe ich genauso. Wenn, dann eine ausgewiesene (gerne auch mit öffentlichen Mitteln z.B. über einen Verein) gebaute Strecke.
Selbst schaufeln sollte man nicht.
Trotzdem sehe ich dies nicht als Argument, um solche Maßnahmen umzusetzen.
Wenn ich von mir sprechen darf, fahre ich keine Wege, die nicht nach Weg aussehen... kurzum: in meinen Augen sind doch eher Pilzsucher und Hundehalter gefährdet als wir MTB'ler...

^^ und mit "Weg" meine ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt die Forstautobahnen...
nennen wir es Pfade - "Trails"


----------



## Ketchyp (9. April 2014)

fyi
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/im-tennenloher-forst-droht-lebensgefahr-1.1591072
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...nnenloher-forst-ging-glimpflich-aus-1.1666681

Den Artikel zum Bau vom Gehege finde ich gerade nicht, da stand auch eine Mengen/Gewichtangabe von der Munition (Bomben?) drin die sie da aus dem Boden gezogen haben. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusch war das für die Gehegelänge eine ganz schön große Zahl. Auch direkt am Hauptweg haben sie viel gefunden gehabt.


----------



## gandi85 (9. April 2014)

Auf dem gelände des geheges war ja schließlich auch eine art Schießstand. Kein wunder, dass da mehr liegt. Aber oben an der winterleite wird ja wohl kaum jeder cm verseucht sein. Außerdem wurde das ganze ja systematisch mit schwerem gerät durchpflügt.

Wenn jeder hier täglich 2-3mal beim Landratsamt anruft um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu melden, z.b. nen Spaziergänger abseits der wege, dürfte denen auch irgendwann die lust vergehn. (ned ganz ernst nehmen )


----------



## Mittelfranke (9. April 2014)

das sind ja auch damals die Plätze für die Artillerie / Panzerübungen gewesen. Klar dass da einiges an Blindgängern steckt oder auch gesteckt hat. Dennoch sind mir, meinen Eltern und auch Großeltern (welche auch alle hier wohnen / wohnten) keine Unfälle mit Personenschäden bekannt.  Aber mal unter uns; wer von uns fährt denn wirklich mal abseits solcher von vielen Fußgängern bewanderten Wege einfach mal queerfeldein?


----------



## Ketchyp (9. April 2014)

Hier ist noch ein Artikel mit Bildern:
http://www.nbg-mil-com.de/LTAs/Range Tennenlohe 201009.pdf


Edit:


gandi85 schrieb:


> Auf dem gelände des geheges war ja schließlich auch eine art Schießstand. Kein wunder, dass da mehr liegt. Aber oben an der winterleite wird ja wohl kaum jeder cm verseucht sein. Außerdem wurde das ganze ja systematisch mit schwerem gerät durchpflügt.



Ja klar. Nur gings darum, dass die Hauptwege im Prinzip auch nicht so richtig geräumt waren


----------



## xTr3Me (9. April 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> Die Sperrung war doch schon immer da - wurde eben nochmals konkretisiert und neu verfasst. Ursprünglich (oder auch immer noch) hing ein Schild am Parkplatz an der Weinstraße worauf stand, dass es verboten ist, befestigte Wege zu verlassen.
> Wäre doch mal interessant in Erfahrung zu bringen, wie viele, und auch welche "Unfälle" es mit Blindgängern (damit meine ich jetzt die Munition   ) überhaupt vorgefallen sind. So lange ich hier wohne - und das ist schon ein wenig  - habe ich von nicht einem Fall gehört...



Ja aber wurde bisher kontrolliert und wurden dabei auch Bußgelder bis zu 1000€ verhängt? Also ich denke der Streit geht hier in die nächste Runde.. und für mich ist derzeit klar wer am gewinnen ist.

Die angegebenen Gründe für die Sperrung sind nur vorgeschoben. Es ist doch kein Zufall, dass gerade das Kerngebiet der MTBler gesperrt wurde.



> Wie auch immer: Fahren würde ich ohne Bedenken im Wald, mit der Spitzhacke einen Kicker bauen würde ich mir 4mal überlegen.


Wenn man die richtige Stelle trifft hat man in <1 Sekunde ein Double


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (9. April 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> fyi
> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/im-tennenloher-forst-droht-lebensgefahr-1.1591072
> http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...nnenloher-forst-ging-glimpflich-aus-1.1666681
> 
> Den Artikel zum Bau vom Gehege finde ich gerade nicht, da stand auch eine Mengen/Gewichtangabe von der Munition (Bomben?) drin die sie da aus dem Boden gezogen haben. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusch war das für die Gehegelänge eine ganz schön große Zahl. Auch direkt am Hauptweg haben sie viel gefunden gehabt.



Ich fahre jetzt seit 25 Jahren in Kalchi und in Tennenlohe und habe von keinem Fall gehört, in dem ein Mensch durch Munition zu Schaden gekommen ist. Interessant wäre, die Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit durch Munition im Tennenloher Forst mit der Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit im Alltagsverkehr in der Erlanger Innenstadt zu vergleichen. Am Ende könnte man zum Ergebnis kommen, daß die Innenstadt für Radfahrer gesperrt werden muss, weil die Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit dort höher ist. Das meine ich nicht polemisch, sondern ganz nüchtern überlegt!

Seit 2010 stehen am Rand der erwähnten Zone diese Schilder:





Das müsste ausreichen, um den Landkreis ERH im Falle einer juristischen Auseinandersetzung von der Haftung zu befreien. Die Frage ist nun, mit welchen Mitteln das Betretungsverbot durchgesetzt werden soll. Auf der Winterleite und der Felsenabfahrt habe ich neben MTBlern auch Nordic Walküren und Familien mit Kindern beim Wandern getroffen. Falls hier ein Betretungsverbot durchgesetzt würde, würde das für alle gelten. Wenn hier die Polizei stehen würde, um Familien zu vertreiben, würde das die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit aufwerfen und sicher eine Welle durch die Presse machen. Ich wäre also mal ganz entspannt.

Was aber jeder beitragen kann: baut keine Kicker (habe neulich ein paar Kiddies auf der Winterleite genötigt, ihren Kicker wieder abzubauen - es tat mir in der Seele weh...), baut keine Chickenways an der Felsenabfahrt (ich habe erst heute wieder einige mit Baumstämmen zugeräumt!) sondern kümmert Euch um die Trailpflege. Leider kommen in Kalchi viele vorbei, ziehen tiefe Furchen mit gezogener HR-Bremse und sind wieder weg. Wenn die Rinnen dann zu tief und anspruchsvoll werden, entstehen neue Chickenways, die dann als nächstes zerbremst werden. Deshalb: pflegt die Trails, und lasst die Baumstämme, die die Grenzen der Trails markieren, wo sie sind. So haben wir die Chance, daß der Status Quo dort zumindest toleriert wird.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. April 2014)

Trailpflege: habe letzen sommer mit meinen kids eine kleine wanderung entlang meiner trails gemacht. Einen trail habe ich ganz behutsam mit der gartenschere von kleinen ästen befreit. Beim nächsten befahren kam die ernüchterung. Trail weg, dafür eine schneise der verwüstung durch harvester. Das gefühl von wut und ohnmacht! Diese A....lö....!


----------



## derwaaal (10. April 2014)

Mal ne blöde Frage: 
ich weiß das wird jetzt das Verbot auch nicht beeinflussen, aber inwiefern sind denn eigentlich die SchotterForstwege sicherer als die Pfade bzw. inwiefern die Pfade unsicherer?
Nur weil das breiter ist, mehr Leute und schwere Geräte drüberfahren, oder bei der Erstellung der Boden sauber gemacht wurde?
Mittlerweile haben sich doch über die gängigen Pfade so viele Fußgänger und Biker drüberbewegt, dass da die Sicherheitsstufe angenommen werden sollte, oder nit?


----------



## Fl!p (10. April 2014)

Der Unterschied ist wohl, dass die Schotterwege von Sprengmitteln und Munitionsresten geräumt wurden, was bei den Pfaden abseites der Schotterwege nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## guetti (10. April 2014)

Ich bin an den DIMB herangetreten, die stehen im Dialog mit den zuständigen Behörden, obgleich es sicher keine schnelle Lösung geben wird. Interessant finde ich das Argument auf dem die Verordnung basiert, der Gefahr für Leib und Leben und gleichzeitig wird aber den Waldarbeitern und anderen Personen die hoheitliche Aufgaben übernehmen das Recht zugestanden das Gebiet abseits der "günen" Wege zu betreten. Auch ist m.E. das Ordnungsgeld von bis zu 1.000 Euro unverhältnismäßig, da man nur "sein" Leben riskiert, muss jemand der keinen Gurt beim Autofahren anlegt 1.000 Euro zahlen? Wenn es rein um die Haftung für den Landkreis geht, sei es drum, dann sollen sie es halt dulden, aber das können die Behörden wohl kaum offiziell zusagen, da sie dann wahrscheinlich wieder in der Haftung sind. Es gibt denke ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten, ignorieren (dann legen sie uns immer mehr an die Kette) oder organisieren und gemeinsam Politik gegen die Verordnung machen und die zuständigen Politiker dazu zwingen laufend Statements abgeben zu müssen und sich zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. April 2014)

sehe ich auch so. In meinen Augen weiß der Großteil Leute nicht, dass dies so eingeschränkt wurde. 
Wenn man diese informiert, würde das auch viel größere Wellen schlagen und somit auch mehr Druck auf die Verantwortlichen ausüben. 
Hier wäre dann sicher, wie @guetti schon sagte, bsp. die Unverhältnismäßigkeit von dem Ordnungsgeld mit den eingebrachten Argumenten nicht zu halten! 

LASST UNS DIE LEUTE MOBILISIEREN - und zwar ALLE! Schließlich gehört der WALD auch uns ALLEN!


----------



## pndrev (10. April 2014)

1. Wieso sollte "Parken im Ort" ein Problem sein? Ist doch vollkommen legal, dort wo kein Parkverbot herrscht...

2. Bisher konnte man in Tennenlohe zumindest "befestigte Wege" noch interpretieren. Die Trail, die ich gefahren bin, waren jedenfalls durch Wanderer auch so festgetreten, dass ich keinen Unterschied im Befahren bemerkt habe.

3. Wenn ich das nicht hier im Forum gelesen hätte - woher sollte ich als Fürther beim Einbiegen auf die Schotterwege in Tennenlohe denn bitte wissen, welche Wege freigegeben sind? Oder hängt da auch direkt eine Karte?

4. Dann bleibe ich halt im Fürther Stadtwald oder fahre weiter nach Hetzles. Die werden sich übrigens auch bedanken, wenn durch diese Sperrung dort dann der MTB Verkehr zunimmt...


----------



## lowfat (10. April 2014)

guetti schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das Argument auf dem die Verordnung basiert, der Gefahr für Leib und Leben und gleichzeitig wird aber den Waldarbeitern und anderen Personen die hoheitliche Aufgaben übernehmen das Recht zugestanden das Gebiet abseits der "günen" Wege zu betreten.


- Es gibt die sogenannten "Selbstwerber", die in den Wald fahren, um selbst in einem vom Förster zugewiesenen Gebiet Holz zu machen. Zwei meiner Nachbarn tun das. Die sind keine ausgebildeten Waldarbeiter und können die Gefährdung durch Munition im Wald nicht besser beurteilen, als jeder andere Waldbesucher. Die Selbstwerber sind sogar einer höheren Gefährung ausgesetzt als Mountainbiker, weil sie abseits der Wege im Unterholz unterwegs sind.

- Ich habe schon mehrfach selbst Weihnachtsbäume im Wald geschlagen. Dazu geht man zu Förster Schorer nach Buckenhof und holt sich eine Genehmigung. Anschliessend kann man im Wald rumturnen und sich einen schönen Baum aussuchen. Meine Kinder waren auch dabei. Beim Weihnachtsbäume-Schlagen ist das Risiko aus Sicht des Landratsamtes also akzetabel, beim Freizeitsport nicht.

- Ein Bauer aus meinem Ort erzählte mir, daß er beim Hölzsägen schon Verpuffungen von im Holz steckenden Treibladungen gehabt hat. Eine Ladung ist sogar in seinem Ofen hochgegangen. Zum Glück was das ein gusseiserner Ofen. Wenn es um den Schutz von Leib und Leben geht, müsste man auch den Verkauf von Holz aus dem Tennenloher Forst verbieten.

Es gibt also viele Situationen, in denen Menschen im Wald mit offizieller Genehmigung einer höheren Gefährdung ausgesetzt sind, als Mountainbiker. Das Argument, daß das Betretungsverbot dem Schutz von Leib und Leben dient, ist also recht schwach, weil es in vielen Fällen offenbar nicht so kritisch gesehen wird.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (10. April 2014)

Und nur weil eine Stelle ordentlich geräumt wurde heißt das noch lange nicht das dort keine Muniton mehr liegt.

Ich hab es in Bosnien selber erlebt wo in einer Kaserne ein großes Areal sehr ordentlich geräumt wurde, da wurde dann ein Sportplatz draus.
Nach einem großen Sportfest, knapp 2 Wochen danach, ging ein durch hitze ausgelöster Blindgänger dort hoch.
Und das obwohl der Platz als 100% geräumt galt.

Und die haben ja nen Mordsaufwand betrieben, Mienenräumpanzer, mit Detektoren von Hand und mit Sprengstoffsuchhunden wurde da alles mehrfach links gemacht.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (10. April 2014)

@pndrev  Die Geschichte mit dem Parken wurde so geäußert, deshalb haben wir das der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt.
@lowfat  und alle Anderen, denen sich Fragen bezüglich der Argumentation des Landratsamtes aufwerfen. Gerne diese Fragen doch einfach mal an die zuständigen Stellen weiterleiten. Diese sind berechtigt und sollten entsprechend auch ernst genommen und beantwortet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (10. April 2014)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist wohl, dass die Schotterwege von Sprengmitteln und Munitionsresten geräumt wurden, was bei den Pfaden abseites der Schotterwege nicht der Fall ist.



Der letztes Jahr gebaute Schotterweg im Bereich des Dürrnlachgraben wurde wie jeder Forstweg gebaut.
Harvester haut die Bäume raus, Bagger zieht die Wurzeln, Lkw. bingt den Schotter, Planier- Raupe und -Walze verdichten den Schotter.

Da ging keiner mit ´nen Metalldetektor durch und kein Keiler (Minenräumpanzer) durchpflügte die Trasse.
Davon ausgehend, das eine spontane Selbsentzündung diverser Stoffe im Tennenloher Wald im Anwesenheit von Personen, sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, ist dergleichen auf einen Schotterweg eventuell noch unwahrscheinlicher, aber möglich. Je nach Menge des zündenden Materials ist es aber für die Anwesenden unerheblich ob die Ladung unterm oder nebern Schotter zündet.

Sehr wahrscheinlich dagegen ist, dass jemanden im Wald ein Baum (oder Teile davon) auf´m Kopf fällt.
Sehr sicher ist, dass die Verordnung des LRA geeignet ist den in der bayer. Verfassung zugesicherten
freien Zugang in den Wald unverhältnismäßig zu beschneiden und zu kriminalisieren.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (10. April 2014)

Lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es um den Schutz von Leib und Leben geht, müsste man auch den Verkauf von Holz aus dem Tennenloher Forst verbieten.


Das Argument gefällt mir, insbesondere wo schon mindestens 2 Geschichten von Explosionen in Holzöfen hier zu finden sind. Verbot des Todesholzes jetzt!!! ;-)

Insgesamt scheint mir die Situation an Winterleite & Co unproblematischer zu sein als am Rathsberg: Im Reichswald haben sie überzogen und es ist nicht durchsetzbar, im überschaubaren Rathsberg mit wenigen durchgängigen Wegen können sie den MTBlern einfacher auflauern.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. April 2014)

Schön Beiträge, wenn ihr das alles an das LRA schreibt wäre das einfach nur super!


----------



## microbat (10. April 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Schön Beiträge, wenn ihr das alles an das LRA schreibt wäre das einfach nur super!



ist in Arbeit...


----------



## Yankee Doodle (10. April 2014)

Es wäre super, wenn sich jemand vielleicht die Arbeit machen könnte die Argumente zu sammeln und zu sortieren und uns noch zur Verfügung zu stellen. Könnten diese dann in einem größeren Verteiler noch mehr Leuten zugänglich machen um sich begründet an die Entscheidungsträger zu wenden.
@topolino  Wenn du da etwas verfasst könntest du mir das bitte einfach als PM zukommen lassen. Danke.


----------



## pndrev (10. April 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> @topolino  Wenn du da etwas verfasst könntest du mir das bitte einfach als PM zukommen lassen. Danke.



Mir bitte auch.


----------



## gandi85 (10. April 2014)

Wie schauts denn mal mit einem Treffen/Infoveranstaltung der IG Mountainbike Erlangen aus?
So als kleine Diskussionsrunde, wie es weiter geht, wer was machen will etc.


----------



## Bashorbadger (10. April 2014)

Fänd ich gut


----------



## guetti (10. April 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Es wäre super, wenn sich jemand vielleicht die Arbeit machen könnte die Argumente zu sammeln und zu sortieren und uns noch zur Verfügung zu stellen. Könnten diese dann in einem größeren Verteiler noch mehr Leuten zugänglich machen um sich begründet an die Entscheidungsträger zu wenden.
> @topolino  Wenn du da etwas verfasst könntest du mir das bitte einfach als PM zukommen lassen. Danke.


die Auskunft die ich habe ist, dass der DIMB die berechtigten Argumente gegen die Verordnung zusammenfasst und dann zur weiteren Verwendung bereitstellt, ich bin auch der Meinung das LRA mit stichhaltigen Argumenten zu einer Stellungnahme zu nötigen, die zutändigen Behördenmitarbeiter sollen nicht die Gelegenheit haben sich bequem in Ihren Stuhl zurückzulehnen und sich selbst auf die Schulter zu klopfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (10. April 2014)

Wäre das evtl. nicht auch ein Thema für Quer?


----------



## microbat (10. April 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wäre das evtl. nicht auch ein Thema für Quer?



absolut - das Ganze würde sehr zur sarkastischen Polit Satire taugen - zumindest solange niemand verletzt wird.


----------



## maersk (10. April 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wäre das evtl. nicht auch ein Thema für Quer?


Kenne jemanden, der ab und zu Beiträge für Quer macht, den könnte ich auf jeden Fall mal anhauen, wenn es konkreter wird.


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. April 2014)

ohne Worte


----------



## pera (11. April 2014)

@mistertom52070: wo genau?


----------



## Mittelfranke (11. April 2014)

- OHNE WORTE - 
Sowas sollte man echt sammeln und denen mal aufn Tisch knallen, den Lumpen ausm LRA. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (11. April 2014)

Ist nicht speziell aus unserer Gegend, aber solche Bildersammlungen gibt es Haufenweise im Internet, einfach mal googeln. Bei uns in der Umgebung siehts im Winter ja nicht anders aus! Interessant auch wenn verbotene Trails nach Waldarbeiten dann so aussehen. Auch hierfür gibt es Beispiele ohne Ende. Da kenn ich auch eins zwischen Atzelsberg und Rathsberg, ehemals schmaler Trail, jetzt Forstautobahn.


----------



## static (11. April 2014)

Die würden argumentieren, dass ein Forstarbeiter abwägen kann, welchen Schaden er im Vergleich zum Nutzen anrichten darf...

Btw: Nach Art.37 BNatSchG hat der Landkreis die Pflicht, "[...] die Ausübung des Rechts nach Art. 26 (Anm.: "Recht auf Naturgenuss und Erholung") zu gewährleisten und Voraussetzungen für die Rechtsausübung zu schaffen"
Die neue Verordnung ist doch ein schriftlicher Beweis, dass der Landkreis vorsätzlich gegen seine Pflicht verstößt und anstatt die Gefahr durch Munitionsreste zu beseitigen (die Verordnung ist nicht befristet oder an solch eine Bedingung geknüpft!) lieber den Zugang zur Natur verbietet.


----------



## lowfat (11. April 2014)

Hier mal eine Überlegung zur Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit durch Munition im Tennenloher Forst gegenüber der Verletzungswahrscheinlichkeit im Erlanger Radverkehr:

Im Jahr 2012 gab es gemäß der Analyse der Stadt Erlangen „Sicherheit im Fahrradverkehr“ 302 verletzte Radfahrer in Erlangen (Quelle: http://www.erlangen.de/Portaldata/1...waltung/dokumente/statistik/30S_b_2013_06.pdf), Seite 2). Darunter waren zwei Todesfälle.

Zur Zahl der Radverkehrsbewegungen gibt es leider keine absoluten Zahlen. Das Statistikamt hat zwar Zahlen auf Basis einen internen Verkehrsmodedells, diese wollten sie mir aber nicht sagen, weil sie nicht abgesichert sind. Ich muss also eine eigene Abschätzung machen: Die tägliche Zahl des motorisierten Individualverkehrs ist an der Stadtgrenze 105600 Bewegungen (2012) und auf den Regnitzbrücken 82700 Bewegungen (2011). Der Anteil des motorisierten Individualverkehr (38%) und Fahrradverkehr (44%) am Gesamtverkehr (http://www.vep-erlangen.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Verkehrsbericht-Erlangen_web.pdf, Seite 9) ist in etwa gleich. Gehen wir also davon aus, daß die Wahrheit für den Radverkehr irgendwo dazwischen liegt und lassen der Einfachheit halber Effekte weg, daß z.B. der Radverkehrsanteil mit zunehmender Fahrtstrecke sinkt (siehe selber Bericht, Seite 10). Ich gehe für die weitere Rechnung von täglich 100000 Radverkehrsbewegungen in Erlangen aus. Ich werde also statistisch gesehen nach 102861 Fahrten mit dem Rad in Erlangen in einen Unfall mit Verletzung verwickelt (100000 * 365 / 302 = 120861).

Ich nehme ferner an, daß im gesamten Bereich der aktualisierten Schutzgebietsverordnung (http://www.lra-erh.de/fileadmin/eig...tt/Amtsblätter_2014/ERH_Amtsblatt_11_2014.pdf) täglich im Schnitt 30 Mountainbiker abseits der zugelassenen Strecken unterwegs sind. Im Sommer eher mehr, im Winter evtl. weniger. Die Zahl ist nach meinem Gefühl eher niedrig angesetzt. Das sind jährlich 10950 Fahrten abseits der zugelassenen Strecken. Währe die Gefährung durch die Munition abseits der zugelassenen Strecken genauso hoch wie die allgemeine Unfallgefahr Radfahrern im Erlanger Stadtverkehr, hätte es im Schnitt alle 9,4 Jahre zu einer Verletzung von Radfahrern durch Munition im Forst geben müssen (102861 / 10950 = 9,39). D.h. seit die Amerikaner vor 20 Jahren abgezogen sind, hätte es schon mindestens zwei munitionsbedingte Verletzungen von Radfahrern im Wald geben müssen. Mir ist aber kein einziger Fall bekannt.

*Der Schluss liegt also nahe, daß die Verletzungsgefahr für Radfahrer im Erlanger Stadtverkehr höher ist, als durch Munition im Sperrgebiet!*

Auch wenn diese Abschätzung an vielen Punkten abgreifbar ist, stimmt zumindest die Größenordnung.

Wenn Politiker und Verwaltungsfachleute in ERH evidenzbasierte Entscheidungen treffen würden, müssten sie konsequenterweise Erlangen für den Radverkehr sperren und analog zur Schutzgebietsverordnung mit 1000 Euro Bußgeld belegen!


----------



## Tom:-) (11. April 2014)

die (Totschlag-) Argumentation der Behörden wird immer die folgende sein:

Es besteht das Risiko durch Munitionsreste. Schon ein Verletzter/Toter durch Munitionseinwirkung ist inakzeptabel.
Gebt uns seeeeeeeeeeehr viel Geld zum Räumen oder zischt ab.

Die Natur ist denen doch komplett egal, sonst würden sie nicht alles mit Harvestern zerpflügen lassen, selbst in dirketer Nähe des Pferdegeheges.


----------



## Racer90 (11. April 2014)

Wer hat denn bisher eine Verwarnung oder gar ein Bußgeld bekommen?

Bei mir steht die Beantwortung des Fragebogens aus und weiß nicht so genau, wie ich das am besten mache. (Ich bin mit 2 anderen im Schritttempo am Pferdegehe Richtung Brücke gerollt.) Einerseits möchte ich keine hohen Wellen schlagen, andererseits ärgere ich mich immernoch über den sehr harschen Ton inkl. unverschämter Unterstellungen ("Kommen Sie ja nicht auf die Idee, mich anzugreifen") und würde das gerne schriftlich vermerken. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Chrisinger (11. April 2014)

Wann wurdest du angehalten?


----------



## Racer90 (11. April 2014)

Anfang März war das.


----------



## Tom:-) (11. April 2014)

kannst du bitte etwas genauer schildern wie das abgelaufen ist?


----------



## Racer90 (11. April 2014)

Klar, gerne:

Ich bin mit meinem Trainingspartner von oben kommend den Pfad Richtung Brücke gerollt. Hinter uns fuhren noch 2 CC-Fahrer, die natürlich nicht vorbeikonnten und auch dementsprechend langsam waren. In der Mitte hielten uns dann zwei Männer an, einer um die 50 und der zweite ein gutes Stück älter, um die 60. Als klar wurde, wer die beiden waren, hat einer der beiden CC`ler sein Rad umgedreht und ist abgehauen, der Zweite blieb. Die, ich nenne sie jetzt einfach mal Beamten, klärten uns dann auf, haben die Personalien aufgenommen und meinten, bei einer Erst-Tat können wir mit einer unentgeltlichen Verwarnung rechnen. Wortführer war eigtl. immer der "Jüngere", deutlich unangenehmer war der Ältere der eben die oben gepostete Unterstellung äußerte und auch sonst einige Male von seinem Kollegen eingebremst werden musste. Klar, verärgert waren sie über den Flüchtling, aber für den konnte ich nichts und auch sonst haben wir 3 übrigen uns immer sehr höflich und ruhig ausgedrückt. Wir schoben dann unsere Räder davon und die Sache war gegessen.
Eine Woche später kam die Verwarnung, auf die ich und mein Mitfahrer nicht reagierten (wir dachten, nur bei einem Einspruch müsse man das Formular zurückschicken). Heute kam dann eben eine Erinnerung mit nocheinmal dem selben Formular. (Name, Anschrift, Gehalt, Tatbestand,...)


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. April 2014)

Haben sich die beiden ausgewiesen und habt ihr Eure Personalausweise vorgezeigt?

Solche Vorkommnisse sollte denk ich hier immer öffentlich gemacht werden!

Welcher Wochentag war das? Und warum fragen die nach Deinem Gehalt?????? Was ist das Ziel dieser Äußerung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (11. April 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand den Wortlaut der Verordnung im Original?
Nach dem Text aus dem Amtsblatt seh ich nämlich einen grundsätzlichen Fehler:
Das ganze zieht ja Art.26 Abs.1 Satz1 des LStVG als Grundlage heran. Der Artikel besagt:
_"Zur Verhütung erheblicher Gefahren für Leben oder Gesundheit können die Gemeinden und die Landkreise durch Verordnung das Betreten und Befahren bewohnter oder unbewohnter Grundstücke oder bestimmter Gebiete auf die voraussichtliche Dauer der Gefahr verbieten. 2 Für öffentliche Wege, Straßen und Plätze gelten jedoch die Vorschriften des Straßen- und des Straßenverkehrsrechts._"
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...d=jlr-LstrVGBYrahmen&doc.part=X&doc.origin=bs
Mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich ja wohl um öffentliche Wege handelt, ist überhaupt keine "voraussichtliche Dauer" angegeben worden. Ein generelles, dauerhaftes Betretungsverbot ist nach diesem Wortlaut gar nicht möglich...


----------



## Racer90 (11. April 2014)

> Haben sich die beiden ausgewiesen und habt ihr Eure Personalausweise vorgezeigt?


Personalausweise wurden erfragt, aber wer nimmt den schon zum Biken mit?! Haben ehrlicherweise (dummerweise?!) die richtigen Namen genannt.



> Solche Vorkommnisse sollte denk ich hier immer öffentlich gemacht werden!


Hätte das damals schon hier gepostet, leider kannte ich den Thread bis vor wenigen Tagen noch nicht.



> Welcher Wochentag war das? Und warum fragen die nach Deinem Gehalt?????? Was ist das Ziel dieser Äußerung?


 
War ein Samstag Mittag, das Gehalt wird vermutlich erbeten, um  das Strafmaß bei einem weiteren Verstoß festzulegen. Mit Äußerung meinst du die Unterstellung? Mir kam es so vor, als sei der Kollege noch einer der "alten Schule", der einen (aus welchem Grund auch immer) generellen Ärger über die MTB`ler hat.


----------



## Tom:-) (11. April 2014)

Haben die Herren Kontrolleure sich ebenfalls ausgewiesen? Hatten Sie eine Uniform oder Ähnliches an?


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. April 2014)

Racer90 schrieb:


> Personalausweise wurden erfragt, aber wer nimmt den schon zum Biken mit?! Haben ehrlicherweise (dummerweise?!) die richtigen Namen genannt.
> 
> 
> Hätte das damals schon hier gepostet, leider kannte ich den Thread bis vor wenigen Tagen noch nicht.
> ...


 

Ich meine warum Du jetzt aufgefordert wirst Dich zu äußern?

Und interessant wäre wirklich ob die beiden sich ausgewiesen haben!


----------



## Racer90 (11. April 2014)

Also die beiden hatten sich ausgewiesen, leider hatte ich mir die Namen weder gemerkt noch aufgeschrieben, trugen ein dunkelgrünes Oberteil.

Direkt zum Tatbestand muss ich mich immernoch nicht äußern, lediglich der Anhörungsbogen zwecks Personalien wird angefordert. Den ersten Anhörungsbogen hatte ich nicht ausgefüllt, da ich dachte, dies müsse man nur im Falle eines Einspruches machen. Muss man aber so oder so, deswegen kam jetzt der zweite Brief, worin nochmal der ausgefüllte Bogen erbeten wird.


----------



## Mittelfranke (11. April 2014)

von wem kam das Formular? LRA?


----------



## Racer90 (11. April 2014)

Genau, Landratsamt ERH, Umweltamt. Falls Interesse besteht, fotografier ich die Schreiben mal ab und stelle sie online


----------



## Mittelfranke (11. April 2014)

gerne. Wird sicher auch einige hier interessieren.


----------



## lowfat (11. April 2014)

Erst durch Beschwerden ist diese ganze Verbotsdiskussion am Rathsberg in Gang gekommen. Dier Behörden müssen auf Beschwerden reagieren. Ohne Beschwerden kennen die Verwaltungsleute unsere Meinung nicht. Das sagte mir ein Verwaltungsangestellter. Wenn es viele Beschwerden von einer Art gibt, müssen die Behörden reagieren. Bisher gab es wohl ein paar Beschwerden gegen MTB. Wir müssen jetzt den Spiess umdrehen.

Ich werde im Laufe der kommenden Woche (am WE schaff ich's nicht) eine Beschwerdebrief an das Landratsamt schreiben. Das müssen viele von uns tun! Je mehr, desto besser. Nur so wird unsere Position wahrgenommen.
Inhalt: Unverhältnismäßigkeit der eingesetzten Mittel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (11. April 2014)

gibts hier denn noch mehr leute die schon verwarnt bzw. gar abkassiert wurden?
wenn ja, wo genau war das und wann?


----------



## Bashorbadger (11. April 2014)

4 Kumpels von mir wurden mitte März am Pferdegehege verwarnt (inkl. Post vom LRA). ich checks mal ab ob sie im Forum aktiv sind.


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. April 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Gestern Nachmittag waren die 2 Herren auch am Rathsberg unterwegs und wollten Personalien feststellen bzw. die Polizei rufen da man dort nicht Rad fahren darf und eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begeht!


 
inzwischen ist alles da oben mit Schildern zugetackert.


----------



## Mittelfranke (11. April 2014)

@lowfat ja, gute Idee. Zudem finde ich, sollte man eben auch die Öffentlichkeit darüber informieren, sodass es mehr werden.
Es weiß ja kaum jemand - bis diese eben wirklich selbst verwarnt oder zumindest ermahnt werden


----------



## siluweis (11. April 2014)

Wie bashorbadger gerade angedeutet hat wurde ich mit drei Kumpels an einem Samstag mitte März am Weg direkt neben den Wildpferden ebenfalls von einem Herren kontrolliert. Hatte eine Art Uniform des Forstamtes und auch einen Ausweis. Hat uns nach den Personalien gefragt, nicht aber nach dem Perso. Er war recht freundlich und ruhig, wie wir auch. Hat gemeint wir bekommen einen Brief und sonst passiert erstmal nix. War auch so. Der eine Kollege hat seinen Anwalt gefragt, ob er in irgendeiner weiße auf den Brief reagieren soll. Dieser hat empfohlen den Brief zu ignorieren. Haben dann auch alle von uns gemacht. Bisher hab ich nix mehr vom LRA gehört.


----------



## lowfat (11. April 2014)

Ich sammle gerade weitere Argumente:
Ich habe eine 2004 vom Forstamt Erlangen 2004 herausgegebene Broschüre "Gedenksteine, Quellen und andere Besonderheiten im Sebalder Reichswald", ISBN 3-00-014252-5. Diese enthält eine Karte und ein kleines Heft mit 63 Naturdenkmälern im Sebalder Reichswald. Ein großer Teil liegt im jetzigen Sperrbereich. Viele der beschriebenen Orte liegen nicht an den Schotterstraßen und sind damit nicht mehr legal zugänglich. Wer diese in der  Broschüre des Forstamtes beschriebenen Orte heute aufsuchen möchte, begeht zum Teil eine Ordnungswidrigkeit unter Androhung von 1000 Euro Ordnungsgeld.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das Landratsamt auch dort Leute hinstellt, um von Familienvätern mit ihren Kindern am Wochenende 1000 Euro Ordnungsgeld einzufordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (11. April 2014)

static schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand den Wortlaut der Verordnung im Original?
> Nach dem Text aus dem Amtsblatt seh ich nämlich einen grundsätzlichen Fehler:
> Das ganze zieht ja Art.26 Abs.1 Satz1 des LStVG als Grundlage heran. Der Artikel besagt:
> _"Zur Verhütung erheblicher Gefahren für Leben oder Gesundheit können die Gemeinden und die Landkreise durch Verordnung das Betreten und Befahren bewohnter oder unbewohnter Grundstücke oder bestimmter Gebiete auf die voraussichtliche Dauer der Gefahr verbieten. 2 Für öffentliche Wege, Straßen und Plätze gelten jedoch die Vorschriften des Straßen- und des Straßenverkehrsrechts._"
> ...



Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, dass ein eigentlich öffentliches Gebiet einfach so komplett "gesperrt" werden darf (Außer natürlich für Forstarbeiten etc. da Waldarbeiter sich natürlich bestens mit versteckten Munitionsresten auskennen...). Wenn die Gefahr so groß ist, müssen sie eben einen Zaun um das Gelände bauen oder die Gebiete räumen lassen... Das bei der Strecke um die Pferdekoppel verwarnt wird ist ja eigentlich nichts neues, da stand auch schon vor 1-2 Jahren die Polizei und hat kontrolliert


----------



## Spike (12. April 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> @lowfat ja, gute Idee. Zudem finde ich, sollte man eben auch die Öffentlichkeit darüber informieren, sodass es mehr werden.
> Es weiß ja kaum jemand - bis diese eben wirklich selbst verwarnt oder zumindest ermahnt werden



Ich finde auch, wir sollten mal mehr auf uns aufmerksam machen! Ein wie damals im RH vergleichbar vollgestopfter Marktplatz bei einer kleinen MTBiker-Demo könnte ich mir gut vorstellen! Gemeinschaftlich organisiert mit DIMB, DAV, ADFC und den diversen Betriebssportgruppen könnte man sich vielleicht schon mal besser Gehör verschaffen..
..und "spreading words" läuft heutzutage ja meist und besser über's Gsichtsbuch: jemand mal Lust ne IG Erlanger Mountainbiker dort aufzumachen? Da kann man sich dann besser mal zu sowas zusammenraffen, als in so ner kleinen philosophischen Ecke in nem Forum.. ,-)


----------



## guetti (12. April 2014)

Blöde Frage, welche Rechte haben die Mitarbeiter des LRA/Forstamt eigentlich? Bin ich gegenüber Ihnen Auskunftspflichtig oder müssen Sie bei einer Verweigerung jeglicher Angaben die Polizei als Exekutive rufen. Stelle ich mir Lustig auf einigen Trails in Kalchreuth vor. Ich würde es dann bis zum vielleicht bitteren Ende durchziehen, Anzeige, Einspruch, etc....


----------



## guetti (12. April 2014)

... Mit Auskunftspflichtig meine ich auch nur Adresse und Name, mehr muss ich als Beschuldigter auch der Polizei nicht mitteilen ...


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (12. April 2014)

*Für ALLE zur Klarstellung der Rechtslage für die Waldgebiete zwischen
Erlangen-Bubenreuth-Rathsberg-Bräuningshof-Atzelsberg:
*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Im gesamten Naturschutzgebiet (NSG) „Wildnis am Rathsberg“ ist das Fahrradfahren verboten!


Auf dem Pfad um die Pferdekoppeln sowie beim Kreuz in Rathsberg (zum Aussichtsturm) ist das Fahrradfahren verboten!


Der gesamte Waldbereich westlich der Straße (ERH7) von Erlangen bis Bubenreuth/Rathsberg/Bräuningshof/Atzelsberg
darf nur auf GESCHOTTERTEN Wegen mit Fahrrädern befahren werden!


Pfade, Rückegassen, Abfahrten, Trails, Lines etc. und auch die „Downhillstrecken“ am Rathsberg 
in Richtung Wohnstift dürfen NICHT befahren werden.

Auf geschotterten Wegeteilen, die im NSG liegen, darf gem. Auskunft der Naturschutzbehörde des Landratsamtes ERH aufgrund der gültigen Verordnung nicht gefahren werden.
Weitere Auskünfte hierzu erteilt Ihnen das Landratsamt ERH.

Es wurden an verschiedenen Stellen im Wald amtliche und private Schilder (diese sind jedoch auch bindend!) angebracht, um auf die rechtliche Situation hinzuweisen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Zu Ihrer Frage nach den Rechten der Forstschutzbeauftragen (gem BayWaldG II. Abschnitt Art. 32 ff) einige Auszüge aus den ForstSchRL :

2.5  Rechte und Pflichten der Forstschutzbeauftragten (Art. 35 BayWaldG)*

2.5.1  Gemäß Art. 35 Abs. 1 BayWaldG haben alle *Forstschutzbeauftragten* bei der Ausübung des Forstschutzes die Rechte und Pflichten von Polizeibeamten. Den Forstschutzbeauftragten kraft Amtes (Art. 32 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 BayWaldG) kommen darüber hinaus als Hilfsbeamten der Staatsanwaltschaft erweiterte Befugnisse und Pflichten zu (vgl. Nr. 2.5.7.1 und 2.5.7.2).

2.5.2  Die Forstschutzbeauftragten haben bei Ausübung des Forstschutzes ein Forstschutzabzeichen zu tragen und einen Dienstausweis mit sich zu führen (vgl. hierzu ForstAuswV vom 30. Juli 1985, GVBI S. 317), der auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen ist (Art. 35 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayWaldG).

_2.5.6.1  Identitätsfeststellung (Art. 12 Abs. 1 Nr. 1, Abs. 2 PAG)_

Der Forstschutzbeauftragte kann Personen zur Feststellung ihrer Personalien anhalten, wenn dies geeignet erscheint, eine Zuwiderhandlung zu beenden oder eine bevorstehende Zuwiderhandlung zu verhindern. Zum Anhalten gehört nötigenfalls auch die Verhinderung des Entfernens. Die Identitätsfeststellung bedeutet die Vergewisserung, welche *Personalien* (Vor-, Familien- bzw. Familien- und Geburtsname, Ort und Tag der Geburt, Familienstand, Beruf, Wohnort, Wohnungsanschrift, Staatsangehörigkeit) eine bestimmte Person hat. Auf § 111 OWiG (unrichtige Angaben oder Verweigerung der Angaben) wird hingewiesen.

Von der betroffenen Person kann verlangt werden, dass diese mitgeführte Ausweispapiere zur Prüfung aushändigt. Sie kann festgehalten werden, wenn die Identität auf andere Weise nicht oder nur unter erheblichen Schwierigkeiten festgestellt werden kann. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen können der Betroffene sowie die von ihm mitgeführten Sachen auch durchsucht werden. Hierzu gehört nötigenfalls die Verbringung an einen anderen Ort (z. B. Forstdienststelle). Da es sich hierbei um einen Eingriff in die Freiheit handelt, sind die Art. 17 bis 19PAG besonders zu beachten (vgl. Nr. 2.5.6.3).

_2.5.7.1  Verfolgung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten_

Gemäß § 2 OWiG, Art. 3 LStVG gelten auch für Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach dem BayWaldG die Vorschriften des OWiG.

Nach § 53 Abs. 1 OWiG haben die Forstschutzbeauftragten nach pflichtgemäßem Ermessen Ordnungswidrigkeiten im Rahmen des Forstschutzes zu erforschen und dabei alle unaufschiebbaren Maßnahmen zu treffen, um die Verdunkelung der Sache zu verhüten. Sie haben dabei, soweit das OWiG nichts anderes bestimmt, dieselben Rechte und Pflichten wie bei der Strafverfolgung.

Als Maßnahmen nach der StPO i. V. m. §§ 46 Abs. 1 und 53OWiG kommen insbesondere Maßnahmen zur *Feststellung der Identität* (§ 127 Abs. 1 Satz 2 i. V. m. § 163b Abs. 1 StPO) in Frage. Dabei ist der Forstschutzbeauftragte befugt, einen Verdächtigen anzuhalten und nach Belehrung (§ 163b Abs. 1 Satz 1 Halbs. 2, § 163a Abs. 4 Satz 1 StPO) aufzufordern, seine Personalien (vgl. Nr. 2.5.6.1) anzugeben. Die *Festhaltung* des Verdächtigen ist zulässig, wenn die Identität sonst nicht oder nur unter erheblichen Schwierigkeiten festgestellt werden kann. Unter dieser Voraussetzung ist zur Feststellung der Identität auch die *Durchsuchung* der Person des Verdächtigen oder der von ihm mitgeführten Sachen sowie die Durchführung erkennungsdienstlicher Maßnahmen entsprechend § 163b Abs. 1 Satz 3 StPO ggf. zulässig. Im Rahmen des § 163b Abs. 2 StPO ist auch die *Feststellung der Identität eines Nichtverdächtigen* möglich.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich hoffe, diese Informationen haben Ihre Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Bashorbadger (12. April 2014)

Top Dankeschön. Fehlt nur noch die Aufklärung zum Thema Tennenloher Forst.


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (12. April 2014)

Das ist nicht mein Gebiet, aber die ForstSchRL gilt hier natürlich auch.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (12. April 2014)

lächerlich


----------



## Ketchyp (12. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> Auf dem Pfad um die Pferdekoppeln sowie beim Kreuz in Rathsberg (zum Aussichtsturm) ist das Fahrradfahren verboten!
> 
> Pfade, Rückegassen, Abfahrten, Trails, Lines etc. und auch die „Downhillstrecken“ am Rathsberg
> in Richtung Wohnstift dürfen NICHT befahren werden.



Auf welche Verordnung und Grundlage beziehen Sie sich denn darauf? Wäre schön wenn Sie das kurz erläutern konnten. Ansonsten Danke für die Ausführung bezüglich der Rechte von Forstschutzbeauftragten.


----------



## Bashorbadger (12. April 2014)

@Fuzzyhead ich hoffe du meinst die Situation an sich, da Waldeigentuemer sachlich und fair geblieben ist. Also sollten wir das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (12. April 2014)

Im bereich vom Rathsberg haben leider ein paar uns allen sprichwörtlich das Grab geschaufelt.

Find es in keinster weise "lächerlich", eher sehr traurig. 
Wenn man sich nur mal vor augen führt um was es im Kern eigentlich geht. Es geht jetzt nicht darum, dass hier jemand mit nem geländewagen im wald rum fährt, oder Bäume fällen will, oder sonst was der Natur destruktives treiben will. 
Ich will doch nur mit meinem 2cm dicken Fahrradreifen in normaler Geschwindikeit mal abends von erlangen z.B. zum biergarten in Adlitz fahren. 
Ich gefährde niemanden, hinter lasse keinen Müll oder andere Spuren und lauter als ein Spaziergänger bin ich dabei auch nicht.

jetzt darf ich auf der Straße fahren und muss aufpassen, dass mich kein Auto umfährt.


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (12. April 2014)

Es fand ein Treffen bei der Stadt Erlangen am 7. April 2014 statt. Anwesend waren die Stadt ER, diverse MTB-Vertreter, Landskreisamt ERH, Waldeigentümer, Stadtförsterei und der Leiter des Forstamtes.

Dort wurden insbesondere von Seiten der Forstbehörden, Landkreisamt und Eigentümer die 4 Punkte definiert.

Das können Ihnen die anwesenden Herren sicher bestätigen.


----------



## Axalp (12. April 2014)

Ich war bei dem Treffen anwesen, kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern, dass eine entsprechende Gesetzespassage erwähnt wurde. 
Ich denke es geht dem User "Ketchyp" genau um die entsprechende Passage.

Seitens der privaten Waldbesitzer wurde lediglich geäußert, dass der Zweck der Verbotschilder sei, dem Weg an dem sie angebracht sind die Definition eines "Weges" zu entziehen. Ob das rechtlich einwandfrei ist wird aus meiner Sicht im Zweifelsfall ein Gericht zu klären haben. 

Am 07.04.14 wurde in jedem Fall klar gemacht, dass ein geschotterter, befestigter Weg angelegt ist, einem bestimmten Zweck zu genügen.
Diesen "Wegen" kann also ohne weiteres die Definition ohne Rückbau nicht entzogen werden. 
Bei einem "Pfad" (ohne Wanderzeichen) sei die Sache nicht so einfach zu entscheiden.

@Andi: Weiters wurde erwähnt der Zweck der Verbote nicht der Schutz der Natur sei, sondern die Angst der Waldbesitzer bei Unfällen und Stürzen straftrechtlich haftbar gemacht werden zu können.

Weshalb hingegen auf einem befestigten Weg durch das NSG mit Fahrrad und Rollstühlen nicht gefahren werden darf, muss das zuständige Landratsamt noch ausführlich erklären. 

Es gibt einige internationale Studien, die klar belegen, dass Mountainbikefahren keinen größeren Schaden als das Begehen verursacht!


----------



## Fabse86 (12. April 2014)

Axalp schrieb:


> Am 07.04.14 wurde in jedem Fall klar gemacht, dass ein geschotterter, befestigter Weg angelegt ist, einem bestimmten Zweck zu genügen.
> Diesen "Wegen" kann also ohne weiteres die Definition ohne Rückbau nicht entzogen werden.
> Bei einem "Pfad" (ohne Wanderzeichen) sei die Sache nicht so einfach zu entscheiden.


Insbesondere bei dem Weg um das Pferdegehege handelt es sich aber um einen markierten Weg. Desweiteren hatte ich da oben noch keine einzige kritische oder unfreundliche Begegnung mit anderen Wegnutzern. 
Mir ist das Verbot an dieser Stelle völlig unklar. 


Und zwecks Naturschutz: Das Argument ist insbesondere entlang des Pferdegehes lächerlich, da es sich hier um den alleräussersten Rand des Gebiets handelt.


----------



## Fabse86 (12. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> Auf dem Pfad um die Pferdekoppeln sowie beim Kreuz in Rathsberg (zum Aussichtsturm) ist das Fahrradfahren verboten!


Dazu hätte ich gern eine Begründung.



Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> Pfade, *Rückegassen*, Abfahrten, Trails, Lines etc. und auch die „Downhillstrecken“ am Rathsberg



Insbesondere dazu hätte ich gern noch eine Begründung.


Ich gehe jetzt erstmal meinen unglaublichen Frust rausfahren.
Es ist unfassbar wie kleinkariert die Menschen sind, sobald ein kleiner Teil der Gemeinschaft Spaß an etwas findet.


----------



## pndrev (12. April 2014)

Insbesondere die ganzen Trails in Tennenlohe, seit ich da unterwegs bin habe ich so gut wie nie Wanderer getroffen. Und wenn, dann war es komplett problemlos, weil man eh nicht schneller als ein Jogger unterwegs ist... Die Natur ist durch den massiven Harvestereinsatz ja wohl mehr gestört als durch Biker...


----------



## greenbull1 (12. April 2014)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt erstmal meinen unglaublichen Frust rausfahren.
> Es ist unfassbar wie kleinkariert die Menschen sind, sobald ein kleiner Teil der Gemeinschaft Spaß an etwas findet.





Deswegen sollte man trotzdem nicht zu Beleidigungen neigen !!!  Ich finde es gut, dass sich hier ein Verantwortlicher der Sache stellt. So besteht die Möglichkeit offene Fragen zu klären. Ein sachlicher und freundlicher Umgangston wäre dann sicherlich förderlich!

Zur Frage mit den Rückegassen hat die Bayerische Forstverwaltung auf ihrer Homepage folgendes veröffentlicht:

*Wo darf man Rad fahren?

Im Wald darf nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen sowie geeigneten Privatwegen Rad gefahren werden (Art. 25 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG, Art. 23 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG, Art. 13 Abs. 3 BayWaldG), soweit dies nicht durch amtliche Verkehrszeichen nach der StVO untersagt ist. Bei Privatwegen ohne amtliche Verkehrszeichen kommt es auf die Eignung des Weges an. Diese hängt vom Einzelfall ab. Nur bei ausreichender Breite eines Weges können Fußgänger (Wanderer) den ihnen nach Art. 23 Absatz 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG gebührenden Vorrang auch tatsächlich gefahrlos wahrnehmen. Die jeweils als geeignet anzusehende Breite der Wege richtet sich nach den Umständen des Einzelfalles, z.B. der Häufigkeit der Benutzung durch Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger, Fahrbahnbelag, Steigung, Kurven, Übersichtlichkeit. Der weit überwiegende Teil der forstwirtschaftlichen Wege in Bayern erfüllt die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für das Fahrradfahren und steht damit zur Benutzung frei. Ein mit Kies oder Schotter befestigter Waldweg weist in der Regel die nötige Eignung auf.
Wo darf man nicht Rad fahren?

Innerhalb des Waldbestandes, das heißt zwischen den Bäumen hindurch, ist das Radfahren generell nicht zulässig. Dies gilt auch für Mountainbiker.

Ungeeignet für das Radfahren sind ferner*

*Wege, wenn durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist,*
*Wege, die auch häufig von Wanderern benutzt werden und keine ausreichende Breite aufweisen,*
*Wege, die wegen laufender Betriebsarbeiten (z.B. Holzfällung), umgestürzter Bäume oder Schäden am Wegekörper vorübergehend nicht befahren werden können,*
*Pfade, Steige oder ähnliche schmale Fußwege und Lehrpfade.*
*Auch auf den Rückegassen (in regelmäßigen Abständen angelegte Gassen zwischen den Bäumen) ist das Radfahren nicht zulässig, da sie nicht zu den Waldwegen, sondern zum Waldbestand zählen.

In besonderen Fällen kann das Radfahren auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur auch durch Einzelanordnungen und Rechtsverordnungen (Art. 26 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG) oder durch Schutzgebietsverordnungen (z.B. für Naturschutzgebiete, Wildschutzgebiete) auf bestimmte Wege beschränkt oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten gestattet werden. Ob solche Vorschriften bestehen, kann man beim zuständigen Landratsamt erfahren.*


Auch wenn es hier noch tausendmal und in allen Einzelheiten durchgekaut wird. Die Gesetzeslage ist für die Vertreter des LRA und die Waldeigentümer klar und hier auch deutlich kundgetan. Die IG MTB deutet Einzelheiten etwas anders (dafür gibt es die IG auch).

Zumal "erlässt" das LRA ERH beim ersten Verstoß nur eine gebührenfreie Verwarnung. Ich finde das fair, es würde auch anders gehen. Wie bereits erwähnt, steht es jedem frei, Einspruch einzulegen. Aber (!) bei einer Gerichtsentscheidung handelt es sich dann um ein Urteil zum jeweiligen Einzelfall und kein Generalurteil für alle MTB-Strecken in ER und ERH. Bei einer Verurteilung kann man ja ggf. wieder in Berufung gehen ... usw.
Ob es einem das Geld und die Nerven wert sind, oder ob man einfach die entsprechenden Wege meidet, muss der Biker selbst entscheiden. Aber am Schluss bitte nicht die anderen volljammern. Und mit "die anderen" meine ich die inzwischen wohl erkennbare Mehrheit der Biker.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. April 2014)

@Waldeigentuemer


> 3. Der gesamte Waldbereich westlich der Straße (ERH7) von Erlangen bis Bubenreuth/Rathsberg/Bräuningshof/Atzelsberg
> darf nur auf GESCHOTTERTEN Wegen mit Fahrrädern befahren werden!


auf welcher grundlage?



> Pfade, *Rückegassen*, Abfahrten, Trails, Lines etc. und auch die „Downhillstrecken“ am Rathsberg


dass man rückegassen nicht befahren darf, ist klar. ich gehe davon aus, dass im besprochenen gebiet keine rückegasse mehr entsteht bzw benutzt wird. die gegend ist ja offensichtlich so empfindlich, dass nicht mal mehr radgefahren werden darf.


----------



## Axalp (12. April 2014)

Bitte beachten: 
Es handelt sich bei der Beantwortung der Frage seitens der Forstverwaltung wo gefahren werden darf und wo nicht eben um KEIN Gesetz, sondern um eine Richtlinie.

Würden die o.g. Richtlinien gesetzlich bindend sein, dann hätte Bayern schlagartig das strengste Wegegesetz in Deutschland. 

Ziel muss es sein, eine für alle Beteiligten einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden. Das ist aus meiner Sicht auch die Intention des Gesetzgebers. Dazu gehört natürlich auch die Argumente der anderen Seite zu verstehen. Mit Totschlagsargumenten kommt man dabei nicht weiter.
Es gibt ja etliche Möglichkeiten, z.B. Zeitenregelung für Befahrung, Vereinbarung von gemeinsamen Trailpflegemaßnahmen usw. womit alle Beteiligten gut leben könnten.

Problem sind wie schon geschrieben die schwarzen Schafe, denen wir die jetztige Situation zu verdanken haben.

Ich finde es im Moment unglaublich schade, dass seitens Landkreis und seitens der Privatwaldbesitzer im Moment auf einen weiteren Dialog verzichtet wird. Gerne lasse ich mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (12. April 2014)

Ersteinmal danke für die Klarstellung wer meine Personalien aufnehmen darf. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber eine kurze Nachfrage erbrachte, dass die Staatsangehörigkeit nur im begründeten Einzelfall und Beruf und Familienstand nicht zu nennen sind, aber das ist jetzt auch nur eine Spitzfindigkeit, wenn ich den Personalausweis mitführe ist das i.d.R.  ausreichend auch wenn im 111 OWiG etwas anderes steht.


----------



## Fabse86 (12. April 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man trotzdem nicht zu Beleidigungen neigen !!!  Ich finde es gut, dass sich hier ein Verantwortlicher der Sache stellt. So besteht die Möglichkeit offene Fragen zu klären. Ein sachlicher und freundlicher Umgangston wäre dann sicherlich förderlich!


"Kleinkariert" war nicht beleidigend gemeint, sondern lediglich eine Wertung dessen, wie traurig ich die jetztige "Regelung" empfinde.

Das Radfahren hat im Übrigen sehr gut getan. Ich würde mir wünschen das das mehr Leute tun würden um sich ihren Frust von der Seele zu fahren. Tut vielleicht dem einen oder anderen Waldeigentümer auch gut.


----------



## guetti (12. April 2014)

allerdings frage ich mich langsam wirklich was wir Mountainbiker verbrochen haben um so am Pranger zu stehen, ich fahre seit 20 Jahren Mountainbike aber langsam kommt man sich als Verbrecher vor wenn man seiner Leidenschaft frönt. Sind das frustrierte Menschen die anderen keinen Spass gönnen, oder ist es wirklich die Angst verklagt zu werden wenn sich einer von uns den Hals bricht? Ich hatte in der ganzen Zeit ZWEI unangenehme Begegnungen mit anderen Freizeitaktivisten im Wald, in Worten ZWEI. Ich frage mich langsam wirklich ob ich nach der Zeit nicht meine Bikes verkaufe und solange klettern gehe bis ein paar missmutige Menschen auch diesen Sport entdecken und alle Felsen in der Fränkischen Sperren.
Ach ja, seit der Zeit ungefähr fahre ich auch schon in Kalchi und nun soll alles so schlimm sein.


----------



## lowfat (12. April 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Im bereich vom Rathsberg haben leider ein paar uns allen sprichwörtlich das Grab geschaufelt.
> 
> Find es in keinster weise "lächerlich", eher sehr traurig.
> Wenn man sich nur mal vor augen führt um was es im Kern eigentlich geht. Es geht jetzt nicht darum, dass hier jemand mit nem geländewagen im wald rum fährt, oder Bäume fällen will, oder sonst was der Natur destruktives treiben will.
> ...



Das treibt mich auch um. Ich bin mit dem Rad oft auf den Trails hinterm Rathsberg in Richtung Marloffstein unterwegs gewesen. Es gab nie Probleme oder Konflikte. Die ökologischen Schäden, die ich auf diesen Trails hinterlasse sind minimal und nicht größer als die von Fussgängern. Das Fahren auf diesen natürlichen Trails muss man von den in den Privatwald geschaufelten Downhillstrecken unterscheiden. Leider wird rechtlich und in der öffentlichen Darstellung (z.B. in den Erlanger Nachrichten) alles in einen Topf geworfen. Ich glaube schon, daß sich zum Fahren auf den Trails ein vernünftige Lösung finden liesse, wenn alle dazu bereit wären. Das Strecken-Schaufeln im Wald hingegen ist nicht ok. Das müssen alle verstehen! Daß die Sache so eskaliert ist, haben wir  ein paar wenigen Unvernünftigen zu verdanken 

Im Tennenloher Forst haben Panzer das Gelände jahrzehntelang vor der Verbuschung bewahrt und damit zur Bewahrung des einmaligen Sandökosystems beigetragen. Nach der Errichtung des Pferdegeheges sind Mountainbiker jetzt plötzlich die Feinde des Ökosystems.
Man stelle sich das mal bildlich vor: Panzer leisten einen wichtigen ökologischen Beitrag, Mountainbikes zerstören und werden deshalb verboten. Das will mir nicht in den Kopf!!!

@Waldeigentuemer
Hut ab, daß Sie sich der Diskussion hier im Forum stellen. Wie oben gesagt, ich glaube daß sich mit gutem Willen von allen Seiten auch vernünftige Regelungen finden lassen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (12. April 2014)

@Waldeigentuemer  Wie von den anderen schon geschrieben freuen wir uns über den Beitrag zu dieser Diskussion.
@greenbull1 Auch hier danke noch einmal für den Beitrag und die Klärung. Wie @lowfat  schon geschrieben hat, sollte es unseres Erachtens nach möglich sein für die vorhandenen Wege eine für alle Seiten gute Lösung zu finden. Weit über 80 % der Mountainbiker möchten einfach naturnahe Wege fahren und haben keinen Drang sich Strecken zu schaufeln oder nachhaltig in die Natur einzugreifen. Der Naturgenuss auf diesen naturnahen Wegen ist ein großer Bestandteil des Erholungsfaktors, bei Wanderern wie Mountainbikern.



greenbull1 schrieb:


> *Ungeeignet für das Radfahren sind ferner*
> 
> *Wege, wenn durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist,*
> *Wege, die auch häufig von Wanderern benutzt werden und keine ausreichende Breite aufweisen,*
> ...



Die Natur- und Sozialverträglichkeit des Mountainbikens ist hinlänglich nachgewiesen. Die Auswirkungen auf die Natur sind auf Wegen nicht größer als die von Fußgängern, eine Gefährdung, vor allem auf naturnahen Wegen von maximal theoretischer Natur. Das Konfliktpotential insgesamt minimal.
Dazu der BUND Naturschutz in einer wegweisenden Studie: „Ein ökologisch begründetes Betretungsverbot nur für Mountainbiker, nicht aber für Wanderer, ist nicht haltbar und erzeugt Unverständnis.“
Für den Großteil von uns dürfte es kein Problem sein einen Weg zu meiden, wenn man durch das Befahren der Natur hohen Schaden zufügt. Das ist sehr leicht einzusehen. Bislang wird damit aber nicht argumentiert.
Punkt 1 und 2 dürften damit überhaupt kein Problem darstellen, vor allem da der Gesetzgeber davon ausgeht, dass es sozialverträglich zugehen muss. Von einer ausreichenden Breite ist dabei nicht die Rede. Sozialverträgliche Begegnungen auf naturnahen Wegen sind problemlos möglich, das erleben die meisten von uns bei jeder Tour.
Punkt 3 ist absolut diskussionslos anzuerkennen.
Punkt 4 erschließt sich mir leider nicht, da ich diese Unterscheidung in den Gesetzestexten nicht finden kann. Da wäre ich dankbar für eine Klärung.

Die Verbote in den Schutzverordnungen der NSG sind sehr allgemein verfasst und relativ alt. Es wird keine Unterscheidung zwischen motorisierten und nicht-motorisierten Fahrzeugen gemacht, was nur schwer verständlich ist. Auch aus dem Schutzgegenstand ergibt sich erst einmal keine hinreichende Argumentation. Wir erwarten gespannt die Antwort des LRA inwiefern das Radfahren auf Wegen im NSG nicht naturverträglich ist und die Natur stärker in Mitleidenschaft zieht, als das Wandern. Da wird es ja sicherlich ein ensprechendes Gutachten geben.

Darüber hinaus hoffen wir auf einen offenen Dialog, eine tragfähige und attraktive Lösung am Erlanger Rathsberg und Verständnis von beiden Seiten. Das Anlegen von Wegen und Bauten ist auf jeden Fall nicht hilfreich für eine gemeinsame Lösung und sollte unbedingt unterlassen werden. Fahrt auf vorhandenen Wegen, verhaltet euch freundlich, hinterlasst keine Spuren. Mit diesem Verhalten wird wie auch bisher konfliktfrei im Wald zugehen.


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (12. April 2014)

Ich darf mich bei all denjenigen bedanken, die sachlich und fair auf meine Beiträge antworten.

Bitte beachten Sie künftig die auf Seite 16 genannten Regelungen, damit Konflikte vermieden werden.

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe plant die Stadt ER zusammen mit der IG MTB zeitnah Ausgleich für die verlorenen Trails im Bubenreuther/Rathsberger/Atzelsberger Gebiet (ich betone hier nochmals, dass es sich ausschließlich um PRIVATWALD-Grundstücke handelt) anzubieten. Ich hoffe, Sie haben damit Erfolg!

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass die Privatwaldeigentümer ein Radfahren AUSSERHALB der BEFESTIGTEN und GESCHOTTERTEN Wege NICHT GESTATTEN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse86 (12. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass die Privatwaldeigentümer ein Radfahren AUSSERHALB der BEFESTIGTEN und GESCHOTTERTEN Wege NICHT GESTATTEN.



Verständnis kann ich dafür nach wie vor nicht aufbringen, respektieren werde ich es hingegen schon.
EDIT:
Verständnis kann ich nur für etwas aufbringen was mir erklärt wird. Bisher ist dies nicht geschehen. Es wurde aus Gesetzestexten zitiert die die Interpretation zulassen, dass das Vorgehen rechtmäßig sei. Erklärt warum Gebrauch von der Möglichkeit gemacht wird wurde mir nichts.


----------



## SuShu (12. April 2014)

guetti schrieb:


> Ich frage mich langsam wirklich ob ich nach der Zeit nicht meine Bikes verkaufe und solange klettern gehe bis ein paar missmutige Menschen auch diesen Sport entdecken und alle Felsen in der Fränkischen Sperren.


Um ehrlich zu sein, ist man da beim Klettern in der Fränkischen schon viel weiter: Die Zeit der "drohenden" Felssperrungen ist schon ein paar Jährchen her (jedenfalls so lange sich an die jetzt herrschenden Regelungen gehalten wird). Insgesamt erinnert mich die ganze Diskussion hier an das, was im Klettersport auch abging.
Inzwischen ist die komplette Fränkische zoniert in Felsen, an denen geklettert und ggf. neue Routen erschlossen werden dürfen, sowie in welche, an denen eben nicht geklettert werden darf. Zusätzlich gibt es (i.d.R.) zeitlich befristete Sperrungen wegen Vogelschutz. Der Weg dorthin hat ein paar Aktive viel Zeit und Arbeit gekostet, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## guetti (12. April 2014)

SuShu schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, ist man da beim Klettern in der Fränkischen schon viel weiter: Die Zeit der "drohenden" Felssperrungen ist schon ein paar Jährchen her (jedenfalls so lange sich an die jetzt herrschenden Regelungen gehalten wird). Insgesamt erinnert mich die ganze Diskussion hier an das, was im Klettersport auch abging.
> Inzwischen ist die komplette Fränkische zoniert in Felsen, an denen geklettert und ggf. neue Routen erschlossen werden dürfen, sowie in welche, an denen eben nicht geklettert werden darf. Zusätzlich gibt es (i.d.R.) zeitlich befristete Sperrungen wegen Vogelschutz. Der Weg dorthin hat ein paar Aktive viel Zeit und Arbeit gekostet, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


Stimmt, hat es ... Deshalb gehe ich morgen auch zum Wolfstein klettern und nicht nach Kalchi biken und hoffe, dass zukünftig auch für unsere schönste Sportart der Welt noch Platz bleibt, so langsam Zweifel ich aber in unserem Deutschland daran ...
P.S. Wenn eine Chance besteht gehe ich den Weg mit dem DIMB auch für unsere Sportart, ich will einfach nicht glauben, dass wir nur noch ein Land voller Egoisten sind


----------



## Fabse86 (12. April 2014)

Aus Umweltschutzgründen werde ich am Montag das Rad ins Auto packen und irgendwo gen Norden oder Süden fahren zum biken


----------



## mistertom52070 (12. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> Ich darf mich bei all denjenigen bedanken, die sachlich und fair auf meine Beiträge antworten.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie künftig die auf Seite 16 genannten Regelungen, damit Konflikte vermieden werden.
> 
> ...



Wenn Sie sich hier der Diskussion stelle wäre es doch sehr wünschenswert wenn Sie auf die hier gestellten Fragen Antworten geben würden und nicht nur Ihre "Verordnungen" online stellen!!!!


----------



## Yankee Doodle (12. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> Es fand ein Treffen bei der Stadt Erlangen am 7. April 2014 statt. Anwesend waren die Stadt ER, diverse MTB-Vertreter, Landskreisamt ERH, Waldeigentümer, Stadtförsterei und der Leiter des Forstamtes.
> 
> Dort wurden insbesondere von Seiten der Forstbehörden, Landkreisamt und Eigentümer die 4 Punkte definiert.
> 
> Das können Ihnen die anwesenden Herren sicher bestätigen.



Das Treffen am 07. April war das zweite im Verlauf des Runden Tisches zum Thema Mountainbiken in und um Erlangen. Der Name "Runder Tisch" evozierte bei uns eine Gesprächsbereitschaft, die zur Sitzung am 07. April von Seiten der Waldbesitzer und dem LRA erst einmal negiert wurde. Es schien mehr darum zu gehen uns davon in Kenntnis zu setzen, dass die Landkreiswälder um Erlangen für das Mountainbiken gesperrt seien. Eine hinreichende Begründung gab es dafür leider nicht.
Auf die Begründungen aus dem LRA bzgl. der Naturschutzgebiete warten wir aktuell - wir hoffen, dass wir dahingehend nächste Woche ein entsprechendes Gutachten bzw. eine saubere Begründung erhalten.
Das der Waldbesitzer die Geeignetheit eines Weges definiert ergibt sich uns aus der Gesetzgebung  nicht, ein geeigneter Weg darf auch im Privatwald unseres Erachtens erst einmal befahren werden. Der Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayNatSchG macht dies klar.
Das Betretungsrecht kann von Grundeigentümern oder sonstigen Berechtigten nur unter den Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 verweigert werden.

Unabhängig von der Rechtslage ist es schwer nachzuvollziehen wieso ein nachweislich sozial- und naturverträglicher Sport, der keine größeren Auswirkungen als das Begehen hervorruft unbegründet verboten werden soll. Mit dem Verweis auf breite, graue Schotterwege, die sich ähnlich gut in das Waldbild einfügen wie Einkaufszentren in historische Altstädte, wird dem Mountainbiker der Naturgenuss abgesprochen. Denn der Erholungswert des Waldes kommt primär, wie Studien belegen, auf naturnahen Wegen zum Tragen.

Wir freuen uns das die Stadt Erlangen den offenen Dialog sucht und wir mit dieser gemeinsam an einer hoffentlich tragfähigen Lösung arbeiten können. Als Ausgleich möchten wir das keinesfalls verstanden wissen. Denn die Gebiete um Tennenlohe und Bubenreuth sind in ihrer Natur durchaus einzigartig und im Erholungswert und dem Naturgenuss erst einmal nicht zu ersetzen. Das sind einfach schlecht quantifizierbare Wahrnehmungen.

Wir von der IG werden weiterhin das offene Gespräch suchen und hoffen auch mit LRA und Waldbesitzern einen Dialog führen zu können.


----------



## Mittelfranke (12. April 2014)

da muss ich mich @mistertom52070 und auch @Yankee Doodle anschließen. Es ist schlichtweg für uns, und da spreche ich wohl auch im Namen aller anwesenden, einfach nicht nachvollziehbar, WARUM das befahren der Wege seitens der Privatgrundbesitzer nicht erlaubt ist / bleibt.
Rein aus Interesse war ich heute am Rathsberg um mir ein Bild zu machen. Eine Gruppe Jugendlicher verbrachte dort ihren freien Samstag Nachmittag auf dem Bike. Vorbeigehende Passanten wurden von denen nett gegrüßt (ja, das gibts auch heute noch)!
Keine Schaufel, kein Müll, keine Zigaretten oder andere Utensilien, die im Wald nicht zu suchen haben, konnte ich dort entdecken. 
Meine Eltern wären damals stolz auf mich gewesen, hätte ich meine Freizeit so verbracht - und das, wollen Sie @Waldeigentuemer denen nehmen? Ja?
Gut, dann bitte ich Sie hiermit um eine --> NACHVOLLZIEHBARE BEGRÜNDUNG <-- (keine Auszüge aus den Gesetzestexten).

DANKE!


----------



## Fuzzyhead (12. April 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> Gut, dann bitte ich Sie hiermit um eine --> NACHVOLLZIEHBARE BEGRÜNDUNG <-- (keine Auszüge aus den Gesetzestexten).



Macht & Geld und das Gefühl relevant zu sein


----------



## tawasbij (12. April 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Macht & Geld und das Gefühl relevant zu sein


 
Fuzzyhead: zum wiederholten Male kommen solche Kommentare von Dir. Bitte locker bleiben, nicht beleidigen, nicht provozieren. Sowas hilft keinem.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (12. April 2014)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯, werd mir nicht den Mund verbieten lassen, damit ihr den Leuten, die an jeglicher Einigung nicht interessiert sind, zeigen könnt wie handzahm mountainbiker doch eigentlich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tawasbij (13. April 2014)

Soso...na dann ist ja alles klar. Nur zur Info: handzahm und sachlich sind zwei verschiedene Dinge...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (13. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich mitbekommen habe plant die Stadt ER zusammen mit der IG MTB zeitnah Ausgleich für die verlorenen Trails im Bubenreuther/Rathsberger/Atzelsberger Gebiet (ich betone hier nochmals, dass es sich ausschließlich um PRIVATWALD-Grundstücke handelt) anzubieten. Ich hoffe, Sie haben damit Erfolg!


Äh, ja, klar. Die Stadt ER legt irgendwo Trails ähnlich der willkürlich durch die Eigentümer und das LRA gesperrten Trails an, die dann plötzlich konfliktfrei befahrbar sind. Und im Himmel ist heute Jahrmarkt...


----------



## Ketchyp (13. April 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯, werd mir nicht den Mund verbieten lassen, damit ihr den Leuten, die an jeglicher Einigung nicht interessiert sind, zeigen könnt wie handzahm mountainbiker doch eigentlich sind.



Produktiver bist du mit deiner AFAB-Mentalität aber auch nicht. Deine Kommentare hier und beim Treffen ("dann fahr ich halt nachts") machen die Sache nicht wirklich besser. Wäre ich Waldeigentümer da oben am Rathsberg hätte ich genau wegen dir keinen Bock mich auf überhaupt irgendeine Unterhaltung einzulassen.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (13. April 2014)

Ich glaube wir sollten generell einfach ehrlich sein.
Und Fakt ist doch, dass die Eigentümer bis jetzt nicht ein Quentchen an Entgegenkommen gezeigt haben und wieso sollten sie auch. Die sind am längeren Hebel und das wird auch so bleiben. Die Stadt wird und kann genausowenig einfach in ihrem Gebiet Strecken ausweisen, da einfach zu wenig Platz für die Nachfrage ist und das dann "höhere" Konfliktpotential (Stichwort: kreuzende Wege).

Und da ich kein Bock auf Ausweiskontrollen habe, fahre ich eben nachts, oder in Tennenlohe, bis wir von dort auch vertrieben werden.

Dass hat nichts mit einer AFAB (was auch immer das heißen mag)-Mentalität zu tun, sondern mit Realismus.


----------



## pndrev (13. April 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> oder in Tennenlohe, bis wir von dort auch vertrieben werden.



Schon geschehen, oder hast du die letzten drei Seiten nicht gelesen?

In Tennenlohe nehme ich an, sie wollen nur nicht, dass noch mehr Leute sehen, wie die Harvester gewütet haben. Neulich habe ich mich mit ein paar Wanderern unterhalten (die übrigens nett, freundlich und von Mountainbikes begeistert waren) - der Harvestereinsatz hat sie noch weitaus mehr gestört als mich. Von daher macht es schon Sinn, einfach den Zutritt zum Wald in Tennenlohe komplett zu verbieten.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (13. April 2014)

Ja, scheisse dann fahr ich halt nur noch nachts idgaf.


----------



## scratch_a (13. April 2014)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> Ja, scheisse dann fahr ich halt nur noch nachts idgaf.



Und nachts macht es die ganze Sache besser? 
Es ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis da dann auch kontrolliert wird und man ärger bekommt. 
Ich persönlich würde da schon einiges vermissen, wenn ich nur nachts fahren würde. Mir zumindest tut Sonne, schönes Wetter und Wärme schon ganz gut. Aber so wirklich ernst kann ich deine Aussagen eh nicht nehmen.


----------



## mw123 (13. April 2014)

Ok jetzt versteh ich auch warum's da heut so leer war!


----------



## mistertom52070 (13. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> Ich darf mich bei all denjenigen bedanken, die sachlich und fair auf meine Beiträge antworten.
> 
> Bitte beachten Sie künftig die auf Seite 16 genannten Regelungen, damit Konflikte vermieden werden.
> 
> ...



@Waldeigentümer
An einer objektiven Diskussion sind Sie augenscheinlich ja nicht interessiert, daher kann ich persönlich Ihren "Auftritt" hier auch nicht als positiv bewerten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (13. April 2014)

hatte eigentlich auch nett um eine Antwort gebeten. Scheint den netten Herrn wohl nicht zu interessieren; oder aber - was ich eher glaube - es finden sich KEINE NACHVOLLZIEHBAREN ARGUMENTE! 
Traurig aber wahr!


----------



## lowfat (13. April 2014)

Gebt doch bitte Waldbesitzer ein bischen Zeit, Augumente zu schreiben, bevor Ihr euch hier in Rage redet. Wie Yankee Doodle weiter oben schon schreibt, wartet man noch auf eine Stellungnahme mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten.
Wer hier über die Situation frustriert ist (und glaubt mir, ich bin seit über 25 Jahren in den Wäldern um Erlangen ohne Probleme mit dem MTB unterwegs - mich frustriert diese Diskussion hier gewaltig!!!) setzt sicher besser auf Rad und fährt sich den Frust aus dem Leib.
Ich werde mich jetzt jedenfalls aufs Rad schwingen und natürlich peinlich genau darauf achten, keine Ordnungswiedrigkeiten zu begehen


----------



## User85319 (14. April 2014)

Was mir gerade nicht so einleuchtet:

"Es wurden an verschiedenen Stellen im Wald amtliche und *private Schilder (diese sind jedoch auch bindend!)* angebracht, um auf die rechtliche Situation hinzuweisen."

Wie kann ein Privatmann ein Schild aufstellen, mit der Intention, einen "Weg" für gewisse Verkehrsteilnehmer zu sperren? Das ist doch Aufgabe der öffentlichen Verwaltung?
In diesem Fall handelt es sich um eine benutzungsregelnde Allgemeinverfügung i.S.d. §35 S.2 VwVfG, welche nur von einer Behörde erlassen werden darf.

Ich bitte um Erläuterung und verweise auf die Legaldefinition eines Verwaltungsaktes i.S.d. §35 VwVfG.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. April 2014)

hier ist das prozedere einer sperrung etwas erläutert (links von der DIMB) http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldlust_012012_Seite_6.pdf http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Waldlust_012012_Seite_7.pdf

ein waldbesitzer darf also nicht "einfach so" etwas sperren. ob man darauf vertrauen kann bei jedem in der landschaft herumstehenden privat angebrachten schild, sei dahingestellt. tatsache ist aber, dass im rathsberg-fall die genehmigung des LRA offensichtlich vorliegt, da wie berichtet wurde offizielle kontrollen stattfanden.

ich denke auch nicht, dass waldeigentuemer hier großartige diskussionen führen wird (lasse mich aber gerne vom gegenteil überraschen): er hat seine hausaufgaben gemacht, und die auf der öffentlichen sitzung präsentierten feuchten träume des forstamts (fürs protokoll: die durch partikularinteressen eingefärbte interpretation des bayr. waldgesetzes durch dr. sowieso vom bayerischen landesforst) werden weiterkolportiert.

daraus folgt für mich: wir haben neue brieffreunde, aber die sitzen im LRA! Aus meiner Erfahrung mit anderen Ämtern (straßenbauamt etc) denke ich sogar, dass die brieffreunde antworten (allerdings nur 1x in einer sache).


----------



## guetti (14. April 2014)

Nachdem wir alle unseren Unmut geäußert haben müssen wir loslegen um zu Verhindern, dass die Verantworltlichen und Ihre Lobby-Verbände sich ungehindert selbst beglückwünschen.
Zum Einen stellt sich mir die Frage inwieweit man diese doch auf recht wackligen Beinen stehende Verordnung rechtlich angreifen kann, d.h. welche Rechtsmittel Erfolg versprechen könnten und welche Grundlagen der Verordnung auf töneren Füßen stehen. Nur wenn man auch ein paar Pfeile im Köcher hat kann man verhandeln, mit einseitigen guten Willen geht in unserer gelebten Welt doch äußerst wenig.
Das nächste was man tun kann ist den Politikern Ihre größte Angst zu bescheren, d.h. Ihre Wiederwahl zu gefährden (was gerade aber ein blöder Zeitpunkt ist, das gebe ich zu). Das heißt, man muss die öffentliche Meinung gegen Sie aufbringen (siehe Stromtrasse) und das geht nur mit dem Öffentlichmachen des aktuellen Status-quo - Presse, "Critical Mass" Aktion, ..., denn es trifft nicht nur uns MTBler, ich erinnere nur dran, es ist bald Ostern und die Eier für die Kinder werden nicht am Hauptweg versteckt, von Jogger, Pilzsucher, Heidelbeepflücker, etc, ganz zu schweigen, ich denke der Mehrzahl an Besuchern des Waldgebietes ist sich trotz Verbotsschilder nicht bewusst eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu begehen, die mit bis zu 1.000 Euro belegt werden kann.
Alle Aktionen müssen im Rahmen des Gesetzlichen sein, dann gibt es keine Handhabung gegen die Aktionen, noch leben wir nicht in einer Bananenrepublik, maximal in einer Lobbyisten-Republik und der deutsche Michel hält schon still, aber die Grundrechte im Grundgesetz sind unantastbar...


----------



## Chresse (14. April 2014)

Ich bin gebürtiger Erlanger und fahre seit mehr als 10 Jahren in und um Erlangen... Von den Problem um Rathsberg wusste ich nichts - bis gestern. Da hat meine Frau und mich ein fesch Kostümierter auf dem Wanderweg parallel zur Straße von Rathsberg nach Atzelsberg gestoppt. Ich dachte in meiner Naivität, der will mir da wirklich was vom Naturschutzgebiet erzählen und am Ende eine Spende haben . Nö, meine Frau und ich haben eine amtliche Verwarnung kassiert. Da fällt man doch vom Glauben ab, denn die Begründung war, dass das kein befestigter Weg sei (wir waren auf einem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg!!). Ein Verbotsschild soll irgendwo hängen, aber sehr hoch, weil das sonst regelmäßig besprüht wird (habe nachgesehen, hängt tatsächlich auf ca. 4m). Direkt dazu haben die einem Familienvater (zu Fuß) mit seinen zwei kleinen Jungs auf Kinderrädern (welche von Gesetzeswegen her, nicht als Fahrräder anerkannt werden) abgemahnt. 

Jetzt habe ich hier den ganzen Sachverhalt mal nachgelesen und mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass den Waldeigentümern ihre Situation etwas zu Kopfe gestiegen ist: Gerade in der von mir erlebten Situation hat das NICHTS mehr den ursprünglichen Gründen für die Proteste der Waldbesitzer zu tun. Weder habe ich Schanzen gebaut, noch habe ich die Natur zerstört und noch - das wohl wichtigste - haben wir jemanden gefährdet. Wie üblich sind wir in Schrittgeschwindigkeit auf die Fußgänger zugefahren!

Mit einem Generalverbot wie auf Seite 16 genannt, ist KEINEM geholfen - es drückt einfach zu viel Willkür aus und stempelt anständige Radler wie meine Frau und mich als Verbrecher ab. Diese wird durch Vorfälle wie gestern erlebt zusätzlich unterstrichen. 
*Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Parteien sich doch noch etwas aufeinander zubewegen - gegen das Fahren auf den vorhandenen Wegen (ohne bauliche Veränderungen) darf doch nichts einzuwenden sein. Wem das nicht passt, steht der Verkauf seines Grundstücks frei - denn meine lieben Waldeigentümer: 
*
_*(2) Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen.*_
*Artikel 14 GG*

http://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/14.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse86 (14. April 2014)

guetti schrieb:


> ... Das heißt, man muss die öffentliche Meinung gegen Sie aufbringen (siehe Stromtrasse) und das geht nur mit dem Öffentlichmachen des aktuellen Status-quo - Presse, "Critical Mass" Aktion, ..., denn es trifft nicht nur uns MTBler, ich erinnere nur dran, es ist bald Ostern und die Eier für die Kinder werden nicht am Hauptweg versteckt, von Jogger, Pilzsucher, Heidelbeepflücker, etc, ganz zu schweigen, ich denke der Mehrzahl an Besuchern des Waldgebietes ist sich trotz Verbotsschilder nicht bewusst eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu begehen, die mit bis zu 1.000 Euro belegt werden kann...


Bisher hat die EN nichtmal auf meine E-mail reagiert. Ich werde aber nochmal nachhaken.


An alle abgemahnten/verwarnten. Bekundet euren Unmut in jedem Fall dem Landratsamt!


----------



## Chresse (14. April 2014)

Darauf darfst du dich verlassen! Werde mit meinem Anwalt mal eine Strategie besprechen...


----------



## Ketchyp (14. April 2014)

Wie schauts denn bei euch Karfreitag aus? Hätte Lust auf eine Bikebergsteigen-Tour. Start am Kreuz, Fahrradtragen bis Atzelsberg, kurz in den Biergarten und dann heimfahren


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. April 2014)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Bisher hat die EN nichtmal auf meine E-mail reagiert. Ich werde aber nochmal nachhaken.
> 
> 
> An alle abgemahnten/verwarnten. Bekundet euren Unmut in jedem Fall dem Landratsamt!


 
Schon geschehen, sowohl EN und Landratsamt, antworten tut aber keiner!


----------



## static (14. April 2014)

Noch ein paar Gedanken/Anregungen von mir an die Leute, die mit Stadt und Land im Dialog stehen:

Tennenloher Forst:
1) Unter den "nicht-freigegeben Wegen" scheinen ja auch Wanderwege zu sein. Ich bin noch nicht lang genug in der Gegend unterwegs, um alle Wege zu kennen, aber zumindest am Nordwest-Rand des Pferdegeheges verläuft ein Wanderweg, (gekennzeichnet durch Schildchen mit abgebildeter Heuschrecke) der nicht "grün" ist. Entweder gibt es jetzt neue Gutachten o.ä., die diese Wege plötzlich als nicht mehr sicher ansehen oder es gab damals etwas, als die Wege ausgeschildert wurden, was die Unbedenklichkeit bescheinigt hat. Vielleicht lässt sich in der Richtung argumentieren.
2) Weitere Betroffene mit ins Boot holen: Reitvereine und Pfadfinder sollten gut organisiert sein und auch an einer Klärung interessiert sein.
3) Die Entscheidungen des Landratsamts betreffen zu einem bedeutenden Teil die Stadt-Bevölkerung Erlangens. Ich weiß, es ist Wunschdenken, aber die Stadt sollte im Interesse ihrer Bewohner ebenfalls in einen Dialog mit dem LRA gehen und über die entstandene Beeinträchtigung der Lebensqualität reden.

Rathsberg:
Da oben kenn ich mich noch weniger aus, deswegen kann ich da nicht so mitreden, aber:

1) _"Im *gesamten *Naturschutzgebiet (NSG) „Wildnis am Rathsberg“ ist das Fahrradfahren verboten!"
"Auf *geschotterten *Wegeteilen, die im NSG liegen, darf gem. Auskunft der Naturschutzbehörde des Landratsamtes ERH aufgrund der gültigen Verordnung nicht gefahren werden."_
-Bitte? Für solche pauschalen und weitreichenden Verbote muss aber schon was handfestes vorliegen. Und nur Fahrradfahren ist verboten? Was ist so schlimm daran, auf einem Schotterweg zu fahren???

2) Private Sperrungen und Beschilderungen scheinen mir laut BNatSchG nur zulässig, wenn sie auf einen gestzlichen Grund hinweisen und die Einschränkungen durch Art.33 berücksichtigen. Demnach sind sie wohl auch nur kurzzeitig für einen bestimmten Zweck zulässig.

3) Was die ganze Diskussion auf ein anderes Level heben würde und wahrscheinlich viele wieder etwas besänftigen würde: Eine verständliche und nachvollziehbare Begründung warum denn überhaupt Verbote ausgesprochen werden. Wenn hier einzelne Personen irgendeinem Gesetz zuwider handel, dann können die doch auch belangt werden. Dafür haben wir doch Gestze. Es werden doch auch keine Straßen für die Allgemeinheit gesperrt, weil sich jemand nicht an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gehalten hat!?

Allgemein:
Zitat von der LRA-Webseite: "Mountainbike-Fans sind im Landkreis Erlangen-Höchstadt herzlich willkommen."
siehe http://www.freizeit-erh.de/radfahren/mountainbiken.html
Sogar mit Verweis auf die Routen von Bikemap.net!
Auf der einen Seite will man den Landkreis explizit für Mountainbiker interessant machen, auf der anderen Seite versucht man krampfhaft überall Einschränkungen zu schaffen ohne (oder nur wenig nachvollziebare) Gründe hierfür zu liefern.
Das LRA sollte seine Beweggründe dafür darlegen!


----------



## Chrisinger (14. April 2014)

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es auch laufen kann


----------



## guetti (14. April 2014)

Ich hasse ja Waldautobahnen und da muss ich auch nicht fahren aber irgendwie hat der normale Steuerzahler im Wald keine Rechte wenn ich mir das BNatSchG so als Nichtjurist ansehe.
Gemäß §59 Absatz (1) sieht ja zunächts noch alles ganz prima aus:
_"(1) Das Betreten der *freien *Landschaft auf Straßen und Wegen sowie auf ungenutzten Grundflächen zum Zweck der Erholung ist allen gestattet (allgemeiner Grundsatz)."_​ABER, im Wald gilt das alles nicht, hier kann das Betretungsrecht aus zahlreichen Gründen eingeschränkt werden:
_"(2) Das Betreten des Waldes richtet sich nach dem Bundeswaldgesetz und den Waldgesetzen der Länder sowie im Übrigen nach dem sonstigen Landesrecht. Es kann insbesondere andere Benutzungsarten ganz oder teilweise dem Betreten gleichstellen sowie das Betreten aus wichtigen Gründen, insbesondere aus solchen des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege, des Feldschutzes und der land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Bewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Erholungsuchenden, zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden *oder zur Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Grundstücksbesitzers *einschränken"
Quelle: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BNatSchG/59.html_​
und ich denke es gibt eine Menge schutzwürdiger Interessen, ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt und Haftungsfragen können es am Rathsberg eher nicht sein, siehe §60 BNatSchG:
_"Das Betreten der freien Landschaft erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Durch die Betretungsbefugnis werden keine zusätzlichen Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten begründet._ ..."
Quelle: _http://dejure.org/gesetze/BNatSchG/60.html_​


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. April 2014)

> Von den Problem um Rathsberg wusste ich nichts - bis gestern. Da hat meine Frau und mich ein fesch Kostümierter auf dem Wanderweg parallel zur Straße von Rathsberg nach Atzelsberg gestoppt.


Könntest Du genauer beschreiben, wo das war? Also erstens ist es ja gut, die Standorte der Kontrolleure zu kennen ;-) und zweitens gibt es am Rathsberg ja 2 Fälle: einmal das NSG (da hängt inzwischen ein "schöneres" verbotsschild aus blech) und zum anderen private Sperrungen außerhalb des NSGs.

Den Brieffreund für den Rathsberg/Reichswald erreicht man unter johannes.marabini(at)erlangen-hoechstadt.de


----------



## Yankee Doodle (14. April 2014)

Wir haben eine kleine Umfrage vorbereitet um das Mountainbiken in und um Erlangen für die Verantwortlichen bei Stadt, Lankreis und im Privaten etwas transparenter zu machen.
Es würde uns freuen wenn ihr zahlreich an der Umfrage teilnehmt. Um so mehr wir haben um so gewichtiger wird die ganze Geschichte. Anmerkungen und Feedback natürlich gerne schreiben.
Wir sehen uns immer noch sehr stark mit dem Vorurteil konfrontiert rücksichtslos Natur zu zerstören und Wanderer zu gefährden. 
Das Mountainbiken ist für die meisten von uns allerdings ein idealer Ausgleich zum Alltag, ein naturnaher Sport mit der Möglichkeit zur körperlichen Betätigung bei gleichzeitiger Naturerfahrung.
Diese Umfrage dient dem Ziel, das Mountainbiken aus der Anonymität zu holen und Stadt, sowie Landkreis und entsprechenden Behörden zu zeigen, wie die Gruppe in und um Erlangen zusammen gesetzt ist, welche Wünsche sie hat, welches Konfliktpotential vorhanden ist und was sie aktuell stört.

http://umfrage.worldofmtb.de/index.php/survey/index/sid/922417/lang/de


----------



## Fabse86 (14. April 2014)

Super Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (14. April 2014)

done that.


----------



## guetti (14. April 2014)

So, ich habe nun eine Anfrage über die Regelung an den Landrat von ERH und an den OB in Erlangen gestellt. Desweiteren habe ich wie andere Betroffene eine Mail an die Erlanger-Nachrichten zu dem Thema verfasst, mit der Bitte, dass die Bevölkerung doch von der Regelung erfahren soll, weil sonst leicht Eltern welche die Ostereier für Ihre Kinder verstecken eine massive Ordnungswidrigkeit begehen könnten, denn in der Nähe Kalchreuth rechnet doch keiner mehr mit Munition, da oben war nie was (ja ich lebte schon zu der Zeit, als das noch Truppenübungsplatz der US Streitkräfte war ;-)


----------



## lowfat (14. April 2014)

Done

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. April 2014)

Nur ist es so das die Erlanger Nachrichten auch nicht gerade die Fahrrad freundlichsten sind.
Siehe aktuellen Beitrag zum Thema Unfallquoten.


----------



## lowfat (14. April 2014)

Wir sollten die thrads um rathsberg und tennenlohe trennen. In dennaloh sind tatsächlich ein paar Wanderwege der Gemeinde kalchreuth und viele naturdenkmäler von der nuen sperrverordung betroffen. D.h wandern ist dort jetzt ilegal! Die neue Verordnung ist durch die Androhung von 1000 Euro Ordnungsgeld tatsächlich eine Verschärfung. Ich habe einige Argumente zu dennaloh zusammengezragen, die nicht nur mtb, sondern alle Naturnutzer betreffen. Und einen Beschwerdebrief an Herrn marabini. 
Mehr ab Donnerstag im dennaloh thread. Dann bin ich wieder im lande

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## guetti (14. April 2014)

Ich habe mich bei den EN auch mehr auf alle Freizeitaktivisten berufen, wie Jogger, Wanderer, Walker, Ostereierverstecker und MTBler und ja ich wollte den thread trennen, da wollte nur keiner mitmachen ;-)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/betretungsverbot-ehemal-truppenuebungsplatz-tennenlohe.695123/


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. April 2014)

Hier mal ein Bericht zur Forstwirtschaft und Ihren Schotterwegen am Beispiel Brandenburg und die Auswirkungen auf Fauna und Flora

http://brandenburg.nabu.de/naturschutz/wald/forststrassen/15949.html


----------



## nightwolf (15. April 2014)

... erst Fehler, dann zweimal ...


----------



## nightwolf (15. April 2014)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Nur ist es so das die Erlanger Nachrichten auch nicht gerade die Fahrrad freundlichsten sind.


Ich erlebe deren Hetzkampagnen gegen Radfahrer seit nun 40 Jahren, das war wohl schon immer so 


Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Siehe aktuellen Beitrag zum Thema Unfallquoten.





> und in den meisten Fällen mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern waren sie auch die Verursacher


Schlauerweise diesmal ohne Prozentangabe ... Ich erinnere mich da an einen Bericht aus Muenchen, wo die Radfahrer in 42% der Faelle schuld waren ... auch da hiess es 'die Radfahrer sind meistens selber schuld' 

Oh Mann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (15. April 2014)

Heute im EN Regionalteil:

Der abgewählte Landrat Irlinger bekommt einen hölzernen Kormoran für sein Engagement im Sebalder Reichswald (Tennenloher Forst) und das Verdienst, den Naherholungsverein stärker in das Bewußtsein der Bevölkerung zu rücken. Was für eine Ironie! Auf Wiedersehen Herr Irlinger und schönen Dank für das Betretungsverbot!


----------



## Bashorbadger (15. April 2014)

In gong kam heute was vom Herrmann, er will Bayern und vor allem Erlangen für Radler attraktiver machen......


----------



## talisman (15. April 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> Heute im EN Regionalteil:
> 
> Der abgewählte Landrat Irlinger bekommt einen hölzernen Kormoran für sein Engagement im Sebalder Reichswald (Tennenloher Forst)...


..bezeichnenderweise von Forstdirektor DR. PETER PRÖBSTLE.


----------



## talisman (15. April 2014)

Hier der Link zum Artikel. Irlinger und Pröbstle teilten sich den Vorsitz. Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Mountainbike-Gruppe in dem Verein anregen: http://www.lra-erh.de/pressecenter/aktuelles/details/ein-hoelzerner-kormoran-fuer-karpfenfan.html


----------



## Spike (16. April 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> Heute im EN Regionalteil:
> 
> Der abgewählte Landrat Irlinger bekommt einen hölzernen Kormoran für sein Engagement im Sebalder Reichswald (Tennenloher Forst) und das Verdienst, den Naherholungsverein stärker in das Bewußtsein der Bevölkerung zu rücken. Was für eine Ironie! Auf Wiedersehen Herr Irlinger und schönen Dank für das Betretungsverbot!


..was für eine Farce! Das die Herren sich nicht selber blöd dabei vorkommen..


----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2014)

So ein Widerspruch ist einen Zeitungsartikel wert.. beim LRA erreicht man eh nichts mehr, wendet euch lieber an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (16. April 2014)

Zumindest ein Leserbrief der auf diesen Widerspruch hinweist wäre angebracht.


----------



## nightwolf (16. April 2014)

Naja gut, ein Kormoran ist beim Irrlinger doch immer mehr so eine Art Verar§e - weil doch der Volksmund weiss, dass er am liebsten alle Karpfenteiche des Aischgrunds alleine leerfressen wuerde


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. April 2014)

nochmal zu den wegen um das tenneloher wildpferdegehege... die sperrung für radfahrer begründet sich laut LRA (Hr. Marabini) wie folgt: der weg ist in einem 2m breiten streifen demunitioniert. da die radfahrer aber dort immer so rasen, springen die fußgänger vor schreck aus dem 2m-streifen ins todesgebiet und sind somit gefährdet.


EDIT
Herr Marabini hat mich auf Folgendes hingewiesen. Ich habe ihn unvollständig wiedergegeben, folgendes ist zu ergänzen: "[...]können Sie der NSG-Verordnung unter § 4 Abs. 2 entnehmen. Es dürfen nur Wege befahren werden, die dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmet sind. Alleine daraus ergibt sich ein Fahrverbot um das Gehege."


----------



## Ketchyp (16. April 2014)

Ohje, das ist zu gut!


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> nochmal zu den wegen um das tenneloher wildpferdegehege... die sperrung für radfahrer begründet sich laut LRA (Hr. Marabini) wie folgt: der weg ist in einem 2m breiten streifen demunitioniert. da die radfahrer aber dort immer so rasen, springen die fußgänger vor schreck aus dem 2m-streifen ins todesgebiet und sind somit gefährdet.



Wenn das nicht ernst gemeint wäre, könnte man schon wieder drüber lachen...


----------



## Saddamchen (16. April 2014)

...dann 


2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> nochmal zu den wegen um das tenneloher wildpferdegehege... die sperrung für radfahrer begründet sich laut LRA (Hr. Marabini) wie folgt: der weg ist in einem 2m breiten streifen demunitioniert. da die radfahrer aber dort immer so rasen, springen die fußgänger vor schreck aus dem 2m-streifen ins todesgebiet und sind somit gefährdet.


d


2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> nochmal zu den wegen um das tenneloher wildpferdegehege... die sperrung für radfahrer begründet sich laut LRA (Hr. Marabini) wie folgt: der weg ist in einem 2m breiten streifen demunitioniert. da die radfahrer aber dort immer so rasen, springen die fußgänger vor schreck aus dem 2m-streifen ins todesgebiet und sind somit gefährdet.


 .....dann sollen sie halt hoch springen und das Problem ist gelöst.
Also die Begründung schießt echt den Vogel ab!


----------



## pndrev (16. April 2014)

...und deswegen sperrt man die _*schmalen *_Pfade? Wo ist die Logik? Die breiten Schotterwege sind der Karte nach doch immer noch freigegeben, und gerade da erreicht man die hohen Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2014)

Diskutiert das nicht hier, wir sind sowieso einer Meinung. Schreibt an den Verordnungsgeber, aber bitte keine Mails, sondern Briefe!


----------



## guetti (17. April 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Diskutiert das nicht hier, wir sind sowieso einer Meinung. Schreibt an den Verordnungsgeber, aber bitte keine Mails, sondern Briefe!


Richtig, denn auf Mails wird weder auf OB Seite in Erlangen, noch auf Landratseite in LRA ERH, noch bei den EN reagiert. Ich drucke meine Mails jetzt aus und schicke Sie mit der Postkutsche ...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. April 2014)

guetti schrieb:


> Richtig, denn auf Mails wird weder auf OB Seite in Erlangen, noch auf Landratseite in LRA ERH, noch bei den EN reagiert. Ich drucke meine Mails jetzt aus und schicke Sie mit der Postkutsche ...


Herr Marabini  aus dem LRA ERH hat mir freundlich auf meine Emails geantwortet. er hat  keine baustein-texte zurückgeschickt und ist fragen auch nicht direkt ausgewichen.


Habe übrigens was ergänzt in meinem letzten Post.

Ergänzung 2: Der Verordnungsgeber der Naturschutzgebietsverordnungen ist die Regierung von Mittelfranken, Höhere Naturschutzbehörde, in Ansbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (19. April 2014)

Sehr vorausschauend! Schließlich müssen die jetzt alleinig erlaubten Schotterwege ja in Zukunft auch die ganzen Wanderer und Radfahrer aufnehmen können. Ich hoffe ja, dass noch eine ordentliche Asphaltschicht drauf kommt, um endlich auch Rennradfahrern den Naturgenuß zu ermöglichen. Vielleicht lockt die neue Baustellen-Atmosphäre sogar neue Touristen an. In welchem Naturschutzgebiet sonst, kann man eine echte freilebende Walze aus dem Straßenbau beobachten?


----------



## Tom:-) (19. April 2014)

wo genau ist das?


----------



## static (19. April 2014)

Etwas westlich der "Roten Marter". Richtung "Steinernes Brücklein" geblickt.


----------



## Mittelfranke (19. April 2014)

traurig, einfach nur traurig.


----------



## lowfat (19. April 2014)

Die Bayerischen Staatsforsten sind in erster Linie ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen. Edmund Stoiber hat die Devise ausgegeben, daß diese jährlich mindestens 50 Mio Euro zum bayerischen Staatssäckel beitragen sollen. Dazu wurden SAP und eine ausgeklügelte Logistik eingeführt.
Wer sich das Live ansehen möchte, mag mal zu Förster Schorer nach Buckenhof gehen. Da bucht ein Förster mit Riesenhänden im Adler-Suchsystem Holzstapel in seinem SAP System ein und aus. Was man diesem Mann abverlangt, ist nahe an Realsatire.
2012 wurden die 50 Mio Zielmarge mit 83 Mio weit übertroffen: http://www.baysf.de/uploads/media/Bayerische_Staatsforsten_Jahresabschluss.pdf (Seite 35)
Um die Gewinnmarge zu erreichen, werden auch große Mengen an Buchenholz anstatt an die heimische Wirtschaft nach China verschifft. Das ist Marktwirtschaft.

Damit der Euro rollt, braucht es natürlich auch Forststraßen, die für 40-Tonner geeignet sind. Siehe Bild oben 
Daß Mountainbiker und andere Waldbesucher nichts zum Gewinn beitragen, ist offensichtlich. Dann werden schon mal Forststraßen mit billigem grobem Schotter geschottert. Für Holzlaster super, für alle anderen unbegeh-/befahrbar.
In der Romantik hatte der Deutsche Wald mal eine kulturelle Bedeutung. Heute verkommt er mehr zum Wirtschaftsfaktor.
Sorry, ist ein bischen off-topic, musste ich aber mal loswerden


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (20. April 2014)

Als Begründung für die fast kahlschlagartigen Aktivitäten im Reichswald wird ja der Umbau des Steckerleswald zum Mischwald angegeben. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob auf den sandigen Böden überhaupt etwas anderes wächst als Kiefern oder Birken? Ich unterstelle, dass der gestiegene Holzpreis die Entscheidung zu diesem Umbau zumindest nicht erschwert hat...

Weiterhin habe ich den Eindruck, dass zum Ausgleich für die Turboholzwirtschaft dann ein paar NSGs als Feigenblatt hochgehalten werden. Es ist ja schon kurios, z.B. von Buckenhof 30min (oder wie lange man halt braucht mit dem Rad) durch ein Harvestertestgelände unterwegs zu sein, um dann an den Wildpferden plötzlich in einem Gebiet zu landen, das zwar nicht wesentlich anders aussieht, aber in dem plötzlich quasi alles verboten ist zum Schutz der Natur  (das Bild oben ist ja außerhalb des NSGs). Rathsberg ähnliches Spiel, da ist letztes Jahr östlich der Straße *richtig* Geld gemacht worden mit Eichen etc.


----------



## nightwolf (20. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Als Begründung für die fast kahlschlagartigen Aktivitäten im Reichswald wird ja der Umbau des Steckerleswald zum Mischwald angegeben. Ich frage mich allerdings, ob auf den sandigen Böden überhaupt etwas anderes wächst als Kiefern oder Birken? (...)


Das frage ich mich auch. Dann war das alles falsch, was wir damals in der Schule gelernt haben? 
Ich glaube eher, die verwechseln da unseren Wald mit den Fichten-Monokulturen die es anderswo gibt/gab.


----------



## mw123 (20. April 2014)




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (20. April 2014)

kicker bauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (22. April 2014)

Das ist doch ein Wanderweg oder? Die liegen jetzt überall Baumstämme und ähnliches rum, Spaziergänger sind am Ratshberg anscheinend auch nicht mehr erwünscht? Das kann doch nicht durch gehen sowas!


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. April 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Wenn Sie sich hier der Diskussion stelle wäre es doch sehr wünschenswert wenn Sie auf die hier gestellten Fragen Antworten geben würden und nicht nur Ihre "Verordnungen" online stellen!!!!


 
Bis heute nicht geschehen. Auch auf Mails hat bisher weder Stadt noch Landratsamt geantwortet. Super Demokratie haben wir hier in Bayern!


----------



## Chresse (22. April 2014)

Solche Barrieren in einem Naturschutzgebiet aufzubauen, kann doch nicht erlaubt sein? Wo ist der Unterschied zu dem, was den Bikern angelastet wird? Liegt hier eine Baugenehmigung vor §35 BauGB "Bauen im Außenbereich"?


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. April 2014)

Da möchte ich mal wissen mit was für Gerät das ganze Zeug dahin gebracht wurde......ins Naturschutzgebiet.....hingeflogen ist es ja sicher nicht!


----------



## siggi985 (22. April 2014)

Es sind auch geschotterte Wege blockiert... Das dort auch mal Wanderer lang möchten oder Familien samt Kinderwagen scheint keinen zu stören. Einerseits sich wegen 10 cm Sprüngen abseits von Wegen beschweren aber dann selber unverhältnismäßige Barrikaden errichten... Mal gucken wer dafür haftet wenn die erste Oma beim überqueren der Hindernisse stürzt


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. April 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Bis heute nicht geschehen. Auch auf Mails hat bisher weder Stadt noch Landratsamt geantwortet. Super Demokratie haben wir hier in Bayern!



Ganz schwache Nummer @Waldeigentuemer, ganz schwach. Aber aus seiner Sicht auch vielleicht nachvollziehbar - wie Argumentieren ohne nachvollziehbare und sinnvolle Gründe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (22. April 2014)

Das ist ja eine blinde und total ausser Kontrolle geratene Wut gegen alles was sich im Wald runtreibt, unfassbar!

Am Besten zäunen Sie den ganzen Wald einfach mit einem 3 m hohen Starkstrom Zaun ein, das wäre doch angemessen, angesichts der Gefahr die durch die Besucher des Waldes besteht!


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (22. April 2014)

Eine ausführliche und fundierte Antwort auf die gestellten Fragen kommt in Kürze.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (22. April 2014)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Das dort auch mal Wanderer lang möchten oder Familien samt *Kinderwagen* scheint keinen zu stören.


Kinderwagen?!? Aber hallo, das sind doch Fahrzeuge, ergo VERBOTEN im NSG.
;-)


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (22. April 2014)

@siggi985
Ihre Aufnahme zeigt den süd-westlichen Beginn des Naturschutzgebiets (NSG) "Wildnis am Rathsberg".
Dort gilt die entsprechende NSG-Verordnung. 
Die Befestigung endet nach ca. 75 m. Ein Befahren ist jedoch nicht zulässig.

Nähere Informationen hierzu erteilt Ihnen das Landratsamt und die Regierung von Mittelfranken.


----------



## mistertom52070 (22. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> @siggi985
> Ihre Aufnahme zeigt den süd-westlichen Beginn des Naturschutzgebiets (NSG) "Wildnis am Rathsberg".
> Dort gilt die entsprechende NSG-Verordnung.
> Die Befestigung endet nach ca. 75 m. Ein Befahren ist jedoch nicht zulässig.
> ...


 
Aber spazieren gehen darf ich da doch oder? Und meine 10 Wochen alte Tochter dort im Kinderwagen spazieren schieben darf ich doch auch oder zählt das auch schon als befahren? Das alles ist jetzt mit IHREN BARRIKADEN nicht mehr möglich und ich kann meiner Tochter die Natur dort nicht mehr näher bringen! Ist es das was Sie erreichen wollen?


----------



## mw123 (22. April 2014)

Ausführlich und fundiert zugleich!


----------



## xTr3Me (22. April 2014)

Glaubt einer der Interessenvertreter der MTBler in Erlangen noch, dass man eine Einigung ohne rechtliche Schritte erreichen kann?


----------



## pndrev (22. April 2014)

Wieso man auf dem fotografierten Weg nicht fahren soll, würde mich mal brennend interessieren. Logisch erklärbar ist das jedenfalls nicht. Und warum der jetzt auch für Wanderer gesperrt wird, ist noch interessanter!


----------



## lowfat (22. April 2014)

@waldbesitzer  es wäre interessant und für die Akzeptanz ihrer Massnahmen sehr hilfreich, wenn sie erklären würden, warum sie eine Blockade der Wege für ALLE waldbenutzer für angemessen und rechtlich begründet ansehen.

Mobil gefunkt


----------



## siggi985 (22. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> @siggi985
> Ihre Aufnahme zeigt den süd-westlichen Beginn des Naturschutzgebiets (NSG) "Wildnis am Rathsberg".
> Dort gilt die entsprechende NSG-Verordnung.
> Die Befestigung endet nach ca. 75 m. Ein Befahren ist jedoch nicht zulässig.
> ...



Das ein Befahren nicht zulässig ist, ist mir bewusst (Außer natürlich für Forstarbeiten die keinen Einfluss auf den Naturschutz haben und umweltfreundliche Harvester und Traktoren). Allerdings wird so auch ein Betreten der Wege und Pfade unterbunden, was ja zulässig ist. Laut NSG-Verordnung müsste eine solche Absperrung vom LRA genehmigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (22. April 2014)

und nur so als kleiner tipp an den waldeigentuemer und ans LRA (warum mailen, wenn hier mitgelesen wird  ): der weg mag zwar nicht in dieser flurkarte drin sein, aber in der öffentlich zugänglichen amtlichen TOP50-karte (der komplette weg, auch der nicht-befestigte abschnitt). also bitte keine argumente mit nicht-weg, freies waldgelände usw. ;-)


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (22. April 2014)

Zu den Fragen von *@Ketchup*(#401) und *@Fabse86*(# 406 und # 407):

Diese Verbote können Sie auch gerne beim Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und  Forsten nachlesen unter:

http://www.stmelf.bayern.de/wald/waldfunktionen/erholung/

---------

Zur *Definition „Weg“:*

Das *örtliche Amt für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten Fürth und *das *Landratsamt Erlangen-Höchstadt* definieren übereinstimmend:

Unbefestigte Erdwege, Pfade, Fahrspuren etc., die ohne Einverständnis des Eigentümers angelegt wurden, sind keine Wege im Sinne des Naturschutzrechtes. Hier ist das Radfahren –unabhängig von einer „Geeignetheit“- nicht erlaubt.

Durchgängig geschotterte Waldwege sind dagegen sicher Wege im obigen Sinne, weiterhin sind sie in aller Regel auch „geeignet“. Hier ist das Radfahren erlaubt, falls nicht eine Schutzgebietsverordnung (wie z.B. im Naturschutzgebiet „Wildnis am Rathsberg“) das Radfahren generell verbietet.

Um ein Befahren zu begründen muss ein Weg vorhanden sein. Das Recht zum Anlegen eines Weges steht nur dem Eigentümer zu.

Das heißt, der Eigentümer muss den Weg selber angelegt haben oder das Anlegen zumindest geduldet haben.

Hat der Eigentümer jedoch den Trampelpfad oder Erdweg nicht angelegt, so kann es sich um keinen legalen Weg handeln.

Dies gilt analog, wenn der Grundstückseigentümer für einen bestimmten Zweck eine Fahrspur vorübergehend (zum Beispiel eine Rückegasse zur Durchforstung) angelegt hat.

Auch hier handelt es sich um keinen „Weg“ im Sinne des Naturschutzrechtes bzw. der Bayerischen Verfassung.

Für einen Erholungssuchenden im Wald ist dieser Aspekt weniger entscheidend, da er ja in der Regel das Recht hat, den gesamten Wald zu betreten. Für die rechtliche Situation eines Radfahrers dagegen ist es entscheidend, ob es sich um einen legalen Weg oder um eine „illegale“ Fahrspur handelt.

Auf dem Weg ist das Fahren erlaubt, auf der Fahrspur nicht.

Dabei wird vom Grundstückseigentümer nicht verlangt, alle „legalen Wege“ entsprechend zu markieren. Vielmehr muss der „Nutznießer“ sich aktiv informieren, wo er unentgeltlich auf fremden Grund seinem Hobby nachgehen kann. 

Im Gegenzug bedeutet das aber auch, dass es sich bei (legal) markierten Wanderwegen, Radwegen, Forststraßen stets um Wege handelt.

*Auszug aus dem Kommentar zum BayNatSchG*:

Die Beurteilung, ob sich ein Privatweg zum Befahren eignet, ist zunächst Sache des Waldeigentümers, anders als bei öffentlichen Wegen gem. § 45 Abs. 1 Satz 1 und 2 Nr. 2 StVO. … Ist der Weg ungeeignet, so darf kraft Gesetzes nicht gefahren werden.

Sollten Sie hierzu Fragen haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an die oben genannten Behörden.

Das *Bayerische Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten* verweist darauf, dass der Gesetzgeber in Bayern zwar die Geeignetheit von Wegen nicht explizit definiert hat, aber die in BW geltende Regelung mit kleinen Einschränkungen im Großen und Ganzen auch für Bayern herangezogen werden soll.

Das bedeutet:

„Das Landeswaldgesetz Baden-Württemberg bestimmt zum Radfahren im Wald: Radfahren ist nur auf befestigten Wegen und Straßen erlaubt (Mindestbreite 2 m). Auf unbefestigten Trassen im Wald, Fußwegen, Sport- und Lehrpfaden sowie abseits der befestigten Wege ist Radfahren verboten und wird mit Bußgeld bedroht. Das Radfahren auf befestigten Wegen muss so erfolgen, dass Sicherheit und Erholung anderer Waldbesucher nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Beim Begegnungsverkehr hat der Fußgänger Vorrang.“

-------

Zum Beitrag *@static* (#447):

Die Beschilderungen sollen den ausdrücklichen Willen der Waldeigentümer ausdrücken, dass die Pfade, Trails, Lines etc. keine legalen Wege im Sinne des Naturschutzgesetzes sind.

Sie bedeuten keine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechtes von Fußgänger gem. Art 27 (3) S.3 BayNatSchG, sondern verbieten unrechtmäßiges Befahren. Das ergibt sich schon aus dem verwendeten Verkehrszeichen.

Gem. Art. 33, 1. BayWaldG könnten Eigentümer sogar das Betreten verwehren, wenn „… das Grundstück regelmäßig von einer Vielzahl von Personen betreten und dadurch … in unzumutbarer Weise beschädigt oder verunreinigt wird.“

Auch hier verweise ich auf den Kommentar zum BayNatSchG, in dem steht, dass Schilder oder andere Sperren, die das Befahren unterbinden sollen, keine Einschränkung eines an sich bestehenden Betretungsrechts sind. Es gilt hierbei auch nicht Art. 22 Abs. 3 Satz 3 BayNatSchG (Hinweis auf den gesetzlichen Grund der Beschränkung).

Zum Beitrag *@Chresse* (# 442):

Der von Ihnen beschriebene Vorgang hat nichts mit den „Waldbesitzern“ zu tun.

Sie befanden sich auf einem Trampelpfad im NSG „Wildnis am Rathsberg“.

Die Schutzgebietsverordnung gilt hier ebenso wie weiter westlich unterhalb Rathsbergs.

Sie schließt ausdrücklich das Befahren durch Fahrzeuge aller Art (also auch Fahrräder) aus. Leider beinhaltet das auch den im NSG liegenden geschotterten Teil des Forstweges. Um das Fahrradfahren hier möglich zu machen müsste die Verordnung geändert werden. Hierfür ist die höhere Naturschutzbehörde in Ansbach zuständig.

Sie haben keine „amtliche Verwarnung“ kassiert, sondern wurden höflich und freundlich um Angabe Ihrer persönlichen Daten gebeten.

Selbst auf Ihre schnäppische Art und Weise sowie Unfreundlichkeiten wurde höflich und sachlich reagiert.

Ich empfehle den Beitrag # 397 Teil II (ForstSchRL) aufmerksam zu lesen.

Ihre Daten wurden an das LRA Erlangen-Höchstadt weitergeleitet.

Dort entscheidet man über das weitere Vorgehen.

Ich weise darauf hin, dass Markierungen im Wald vielfältig sein können (z.B. Grenzmarkierungen, Rückegassen, Waldbewirtschaftung). Unberechtigt angebrachte Markierungen stellen dagegen eine Sachbeschädigung fremden Eigentums dar und begründen selbstverständlich kein Fahrrecht. (siehe auch oben)

Wir alle haben in Deutschland/Bayern ein hohes Privileg, (Wald-)Grundstücke ohne die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis der Eigentümer zu BETRETEN. Radfahren steht dem nur auf Wegen gleich, wenn diese geeignet sind. Es muss selbstverständlich sein, dass die Grundstücke schadensfrei zu halten sind und nicht jeder auf dem Eigentum eines Anderen tun und lassen kann, was er will.

In etlichen Ländern der EU ist das Betreten von (Privat)Wald sogar gesetzlich verboten!

Zum Beitrag *@Mittelfranke* (#424) u.a.:

Viele Personen (ältere ebenso wie jüngere Menschen!!!) haben Beschwerden über schnelles, rücksichtsloses und gefährliches Fahren vorgebracht. Die stets erwähnten sieben Beschwerden innerhalb von zwei Monaten bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde der Stadt Erlangen stellen nur einen Bruchteil der Personen dar, die aktuell ein Problem zwischen Radfahrern und Fußgängern sehen.

Auch in unübersichtlichen Bereichen „heizen“ manche Ihrer Kollegen (Sie ja sicher nicht ;-)) um Kurven oder über Hügelchen, ohne zu sehen was dahinter ist, geschweige denn bremsen oder ausweichen zu können… Bei einem solchen Verhalten müsste die „Geeignetheit“ eines solchen Weges ohnehin in Frage gestellt werden, sofern es sich überhaupt um einen Weg im Sinne des Naturschutzrechtes handelt.

Entlang der Trails entstehen immer wieder „wilde Bauten“ mit mehr oder weniger großen Um- und Ausgrabungen etc... Das geht gar nicht, aber da sind wir uns ja einig.

Im privatrechtlichen Bereich könnte der größte Teil des vorhandenen Haftungsrisikos vertraglich auf einen Verein etc. abgewälzt werden. Damit würde aber der Eigentümer offensichtlich dulden evtl. sogar fördern, dass auf seinem Grundstück erhöhte Risiken bestehen. Damit könnten bei einem strafrechtlichen Verfahren (z.B. bei einem Todesfall oder einer schweren Körperverletzung) nicht nur auf den Vorsitzenden des Vereins, sondern auch auf den Waldbesitzer Ermittlungen mit entsprechendem Haftungsrisiko zukommen. Dieses Risiko ist keiner der Grundstückseigentümer bereit zu tragen.

Trails sind wie „Geschwüre“. Sie verbreitern sich sehr schnell und verzweigen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit immer mehr, sodass aus kleinen, schmalen Trails ein großes, engmaschiges Netz mit einer Vielzahl weiterer Pfade entsteht.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (22. April 2014)

> Vielmehr muss der „Nutznießer“ sich aktiv informieren, wo er [...] auf fremden Grund seinem Hobby nachgehen kann.
> weltfremde regelung.
> Das *Bayerische Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten* verweist darauf, dass der Gesetzgeber in Bayern zwar die Geeignetheit von Wegen nicht explizit definiert hat, aber die in BW geltende Regelung mit kleinen Einschränkungen im Großen und Ganzen auch für Bayern herangezogen werden soll.
> geiler versuch, haha. aber ich bin übrigens guter hoffnug, dass der 2m-schwachsinn in BW nur noch eine begrenzte lebensdauer hat.
> ...


eine persönliche frage: ist ihnen langweilig? oder sind sie hr. irlinger (dann verstehe ich die plötzliche langweile)?


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (22. April 2014)

@2nd astronaut
Schade, dass ich mit Ihnen nicht höflich und sachlich kommunizieren kann.
Aber es gibt ja viele Andere in diesem Forum...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (22. April 2014)

ich habe genügend sachliche argumente von ihnen auf den fotos hier gesehen.


----------



## McSlow (22. April 2014)

Ich les hier schon ne ganze Zeit mit, bin zwar selten bei Rathsberg unterwegs, dafür recht oft im Tennenloher Forst.
Ich finde eigentlich, das @Waldeigentuemer hier schon schlüssige Argumente vorbringt, natürlich aus seiner Sichtweise, die naturgemäß von unserer etwas differiert. Und was das Thema verzweigen von Trails angeht, denke ich muss man sich schon mal an die eigene Nase fassen, wer die Kalchtrails kennt, weiss das das nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist. Das gleich nebendran der Harvester auch in jenem Gebiet Schneisen zieht die die "trailschäden" alt aussehen lassen stimmt zwar, ist aber der Sache aber auch nicht dienlich.

Meines erachtens - und zwar auch im Sinne der Waldeigentümer kann eigentlich nur eine Kanalisierung des MTB-Verkehrs auf dedizierten (und dann aber auch attraktiven) Strecken sein, so wie es das in D schon an einigen Stellen gibt oder wie das z.b im Vinschgau sehr gut gelebt wird. Dann vieleicht auch mit einer Verantwortungsübernahme einer IG was die Wege-/Trailpflege angeht. Wenn's so kommt wär ich auf jeden fall dabei. Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das da kein Platz zu finden ist. Gerade im Bereich Winterleite abseits des "Rotochsenpfades" usw. ist die Wandererfrequenz praktisch 0, die Belastung durch Munition aufgrund der tatsache das das fernab vom Kugelfang und nahe einer Ortschaft ist wohl auch eher kalkulierbar. Und das oft vorgebrachte Argument was Haftungsfragen seitens der Eigentümer angeht ist wie hier schon diskutiert wirklich hinfällig, muss aber halt auch einfach geklärt bzw. kommuniziert werden. Woanders gehts ja auch.


----------



## mw.dd (22. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> ...
> *Auszug aus dem Kommentar zum BayNatSchG*:
> 
> Die Beurteilung, ob sich ein Privatweg zum Befahren eignet, ist zunächst Sache des Waldeigentümers, anders als bei öffentlichen Wegen gem. § 45 Abs. 1 Satz 1 und 2 Nr. 2 StVO. … Ist der Weg ungeeignet, so darf kraft Gesetzes nicht gefahren werden.
> ...



Wo kann man den kompletten Kommentar finden?


----------



## gandi85 (22. April 2014)

Rechtslage, Einzelinteressen und Meinungsverschiedenheiten mal bei seite.
Man muss sich mal wieder vor Augen führen um was es hier geht - Fahrradfahren!!!!!
Kein motocross, kein illegales holzschlagen oder sonstiges. Es geht ums Fahrradfahren!!!!!!
einfach nur noch traurig, dass sowas so ausartet


----------



## guetti (22. April 2014)

Ich kann auch nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln, war jetzt im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs, da kommt man mit den Wanderern bestens aus. Ich frage mich tatsächlich welche Lobby hinter dieser Aktion steckt, da es über 20 Jahre keinen gestört hat, dass wir im tennenloher Forst biken. Der Vorwand, dass sich doch ach soviele Leute über uns beschweren kann ich nicht glauben, die Situation vor Ort spricht eine andere Sprache. Wie auch immer @Waldeigentuemer hat hat den aktuellen Auszug aus den Gesetzen und Verordnungen angeführt, dafür sollten wir Ihn nicht steinigen, er wird an der Situation per sei auch nichts ändern. Bleibt nur der Druck auf unsere Volksvertreter mit ebenso einer starken Organisation wie Angler, Jäger, ADAC, Rentnerverbände etc. Sie haben. Wie gesagt die einzige Angst die unsere Volksvertreter haben ist die Angst vor der Abwahl. Deshalb, die Öffentlichkeit informieren und den Zustand anprangern, die zweite Möglichkeit ist der Rechtsweg, die Verordnung ist niemals wasserdicht. Wir sind alle auch Wähler und wir sind viele, DASS muss den Beteiligten klar sein. Und ja, auch für die Waldbesitzer muss es einen Haftungsausschluss für unser Tun geben, wenn es uns auf die Schnauze haut, sollen wir auch selbst dafür haftbar sein. Für illegale Bauten die MTbler bauen und Dritte schädigen können nicht die die Waldbesitzer haftbar gemacht werden sondern der Verursacher.

Ich hoffe immer noch auf einen Dialog, denn über 20 Jahre können nicht falsch gewesen sein, aber letztendlich braucht man auch in einer Verhandlung/Dialog einen gleich hohen Stapel an stichhaltigen Rechtlichen Argumenten und eine ebenso breite Öffentlichkeit bzw. einen aktiven Lobbyverband hinter sich.

Mich ärgert das wirklich maßlos wie wir als Verbrecher abgestempelt werden, wir sind z.T. keine Jugendliche mit denen es man ja machen kann, da sie weder Steuern zählen noch wählen dürfen und diesen Personen nichts anhaben können. Ich aber zahle an diese sogenannten Volksvertreter eine Menge Steuern und subventioniere auch noch wahrscheinlich den Staatsforst wenn er es nötig hat. Genau das muss man diesen Spassbremsen klarmachen, der MTB Sport ist ein Breitensport, aber jetzt genug gemault ...
Gruß, Gütti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (22. April 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Kein motocross, kein illegales holzschlagen oder sonstiges. Es geht ums Fahrradfahren!!!!!!
> einfach nur noch traurig, dass sowas so ausartet



Apropos Motocross: Das der untere Bereich vom Tennenloher Forst mal Austragungsort von offiziellen(!) Motocrossläufen war, ist bekannt, oder? Nur mal so


----------



## guetti (22. April 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Ich les hier schon ne ganze Zeit mit, bin zwar selten bei Rathsberg unterwegs, dafür recht oft im Tennenloher Forst.
> Ich finde eigentlich, das @Waldeigentuemer hier schon schlüssige Argumente vorbringt, natürlich aus seiner Sichtweise, die naturgemäß von unserer etwas differiert. Und was das Thema verzweigen von Trails angeht, denke ich muss man sich schon mal an die eigene Nase fassen, wer die Kalchtrails kennt, weiss das das nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist. Das gleich nebendran der Harvester auch in jenem Gebiet Schneisen zieht die die "trailschäden" alt aussehen lassen stimmt zwar, ist aber der Sache aber auch nicht dienlich.
> 
> Meines erachtens - und zwar auch im Sinne der Waldeigentümer kann eigentlich nur eine Kanalisierung des MTB-Verkehrs auf dedizierten (und dann aber auch attraktiven) Strecken sein, so wie es das in D schon an einigen Stellen gibt oder wie das z.b im Vinschgau sehr gut gelebt wird. Dann vieleicht auch mit einer Verantwortungsübernahme einer IG was die Wege-/Trailpflege angeht. Wenn's so kommt wär ich auf jeden fall dabei. Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das da kein Platz zu finden ist. Gerade im Bereich Winterleite abseits des "Rotochsenpfades" usw. ist die Wandererfrequenz praktisch 0, die Belastung durch Munition aufgrund der tatsache das das fernab vom Kugelfang und nahe einer Ortschaft ist wohl auch eher kalkulierbar. Und das oft vorgebrachte Argument was Haftungsfragen seitens der Eigentümer angeht ist wie hier schon diskutiert wirklich hinfällig, muss aber halt auch einfach geklärt bzw. kommuniziert werden. Woanders gehts ja auch.


Richtig, sehe ich auch so, Vinschgau und die Schweiz sind ein gutes Beispiel, selbst in Österreich klappt es jetzt seit einigen Jahren seitdem die Haftungsfrage geklärt ist. Nur, auch hier war immer auch ein Lobby Verband mit aktiv, die Tourismusbranche. Ich bin auch dabei in Kalchreuth den Status quo zu halten, da genügen die Trails und auf weitere Neubauten zu verzichten. Aber ehrlich, auf die Waldfläche gesehen ist der Bestand an Trails vernachlässigbar ...


----------



## guetti (22. April 2014)

guetti schrieb:


> Richtig, sehe ich auch so, Vinschgau und die Schweiz sind ein gutes Beispiel, selbst in Österreich klappt es jetzt seit einigen Jahren seitdem die Haftungsfrage geklärt ist. Nur, auch hier war immer auch ein Lobby Verband mit aktiv, die Tourismusbranche. Ich bin auch dabei in Kalchreuth den Status quo zu halten, da genügen die Trails und auf weitere Neubauten zu verzichten. Aber ehrlich, auf die Waldfläche gesehen ist der Bestand an Trails vernachlässigbar ...





McSlow schrieb:


> Apropos Motocross: Das der untere Bereich vom Tennenloher Forst mal Austragungsort von offiziellen(!) Motocrossläufen war, ist bekannt, oder? Nur mal so


http://www.motocross-dornberg.de


----------



## Bashorbadger (22. April 2014)

2 Sachen,

1. unterscheidet bitte Rathsberg und Tennenloher Forst, Waldeigentuemer schreibt nur zum Thema Rathsberg.

2. 2nd astronaut... Waldeigentuemer nimmt sich Zeit auf die Fragen zu antworten und du schreibst "...ist ihnen langweilig?"  nicht wirklich hilfreich solche Bemerkungen


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (22. April 2014)

Ob es in Österreich klappt, weiß ich nicht. Es ist aber eins der EU-Länder, das ein äußerst besitzerfreundliches Waldrecht hat (Radfahren ist prinzipiell verboten im Wald). Derzeit läuft in Ö ein Verfahren gegen MTBler (u.a. einen Bergrettler)... Das nur nebenbei.

Die Darlegungen vom Waldeigentuemer sind ausführlich und von mir aus auch eine fundierte Darlegung der Rechtslage aus Sicht der Forstwirtschaft. Ich zumindest habe keine Lust, mich in diverse Gesetze und *den* (;-)) Kommentar dazu reinzufuchsen. Denn erstens glaube ich nicht, dass sich der Waldeigentuemer nach einer juristischen Gegenrede auf den Treckerbock schwingt und die Sperren abträgt. Und zweitens gebe ich der (unvermeindlichen, um die Sachlage zu ändern) Gerichtsverhandlung keine Chancen. Für das LG Ansbach sind schon Radfahrer "auf der Straße" eine mentale Überforderung, da braucht man mit Radfahrern "mitten im Wald" doch gar nicht aufzuschlagen (und Irlinger genießt sicherlich genügend Vitamin B, um das Verfahren heimzufahren).

Das Problem ist, dass es keinerlei plausiblen fachlichen Argumente gibt (ich meine mit fachlich *nicht* juristisch). Ich habe im Schriftverkehr mit dem LRA den Exerzierplatz angeführt (nicht um zu zeigen, was diese NatSch§§ letztlich wert sind, sondern): Dort gibt es wegen Bodenbrutvögeln (das ist dem biolog Laien eingängig, dass die dort leben könnten) ein zeitl befristetes Betretungsverbot (für alle!) der kleinen Pfade. Das ist schlüssig und wird meiner Beobachtung nach eingehalten außer von dem üblichen %-Satz, denen es egal ist. Über die Winterleite oder durch die Rathsberg-Wildnis wird hingegen der Großteil der MTBler fahren, solange man nur kostenbewehrten Verwarnungen ausweichen kann, weil nichts dagegenspricht.

EDIT: Mich hat es wirklich interessiert, warum es a) jetzt so hochkocht und b) warum sich ein Waldbesitzer so große Mühen macht, um da irgendwas durchzusetzen. Der finanzielle Schaden durch die Radfahrer rechtfertigt das in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht, also wird es doch andere Gründe geben?


----------



## xTr3Me (22. April 2014)

Der Post entzieht sich jeglicher Realität. Echt ein Wahnsinn wie abgeschottet so mancher Mensch in seiner eigenen kleinen Welt lebt. Kein Wort zeigt auch nur ein Stück weit eine Einsicht, was für einem Hirngespinst er nachjagt.

Ich hoffe der Herr lebt immer 100% dem Gesetz entsprechend und parkt nie eine Minute zu lange oder fährt zu schnell.. und bezahlt immer brav all seine Steuern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (22. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> ...
> 
> EDIT: Mich hat es wirklich interessiert, warum es a) jetzt so hochkocht und b) warum sich ein Waldbesitzer so große Mühen macht, um da irgendwas durchzusetzen. Der finanzielle Schaden durch die Radfahrer rechtfertigt das in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht, also wird es doch andere Gründe geben?



Ja, DASS ist das was mich auch interessieren würde, aber ich vermute wir werden die Wahrheit nicht erfahren ...


----------



## Bashorbadger (22. April 2014)

mal angenommen ein uneinsichtiger krawallradler  redet dich dumm in deinem eigenen wald an -> verständlich
was anderes kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## guetti (22. April 2014)

Bashorbadger schrieb:


> mal angenommen ein uneinsichtiger krawallradler  redet dich dumm in deinem eigenen wald an -> verständlich
> was anderes kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


... oder springt zu kurz und landet auf Deiner Motorhaube und mault Dich dann noch an, weshalb Du mit dem Auto im Wald fährst, dass würde mir auch stinken ;-)


----------



## pndrev (22. April 2014)

Auf die Idee, mit der einzigartigen 2m Regel aus BaWü hier in Bayern zu argumentieren, wenn die DIMB und das Land Bayern eigens ein dem widersprechendes Papier ausgehandelt haben (wenn ich das auf der DIMB Seite richtig verstehe), ist allerdings schon herrlich absurd...


----------



## static (23. April 2014)

Zur Haftungsfrage zitiere ich mal die Ausführungen des _Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten_, zu finden unter dem von Waldbesitzer bereitgestellten Link (bzw. natürlich auch direkt im BayWaldG):
"_[...] Die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr. Vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften werden dadurch besondere Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter nicht begründet (Art.13 Abs. 2 BayWaldG)_."
Sollte also kein großeres Thema mehr sein...

Ziemlich traurig die ganze Sache.
Ich kann mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen, dass hier die entsprechenden Stellen des Landratsamts tatsächlich die stattfindende Eskalation dieser Angelegenheit unterstützen.
Ich erwarte eigentlich, dass man im Interesse der eigenen Bürger handelt und versucht eine Kriminalisierung zu vermeiden.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. April 2014)

@Waldeigentümer:

Sie schreiben : Zitat:

_"Sie bedeuten keine Einschränkung des Betretungsrechtes von Fußgänger gem. Art 27 (3) S.3 BayNatSchG, sondern verbieten unrechtmäßiges Befahren. Das ergibt sich schon aus dem verwendeten Verkehrszeichen."_
*Die errichteten Barrikaden bedeuten eine massive Einschränkung  für mich als Fußgänger!! Für mich daher völlig unverständlich, dass das Landratsamt solche Aktionen absegnet!*

Und vielleicht verfolgen Sie auch mal die Aktionen und Maßnahmen die zur Zeit in Baden Württemberg passieren, dort kippt die 2 Meter Regelung nämlich gerade.

Interessant auch, was 7 Beschwerden bewirken und auch sehr traurig, dass nicht zwischen der Masse an Mountainbikern und den schwarzen Schafen unterschieden wird. Trails und Strecken anzulegen ist völlig inakzeptabel. Die Masse leidet unter der Hirnlosigkeit einzelner, aber ich hoffe dass diese Personen mal ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten werden.

Die Sache mit der Haftung ist jedenfalls nur ein vorgeschobener Grund, denn hier ist die Gesetzeslage eindeutig.

Wie hier mit den Interessenvertretern der Mountainbiker umgegangen wird ist völlig respektlos und inakzeptabel, denn die Sperrungen der *Wege *hätte so oder so stattgefunden.

Für mich ein Armutszeugnis für Bayern. Das zeigt mir mal wieder, dass wir hier noch im Mittelalter leben.

Ich beobachte das hier lieber nicht mehr weiter, man regt sich nur unnütz über diese Gesetzeshackerei auf,sondern geh lieber Rad fahren und grüße weiter hin freundlich alle Personen die ich im Wald treffe.


----------



## lowfat (23. April 2014)

Ich fasse mal so zusammen: die Waldbesitzer habe das Interesse ihren Wald ungehindert nutzen können und nicht für Aktivitäten in ihrem Wald haftbar gemacht werden können.
Wir Mountainbiker habe das Interesse unseren Sport konfliktfrei auszuüben.

Es gibt einen großen Unterschied zwischen Baden-Württemberg und Bayern: die Baden-Württembergische 2m-Regel ist im lokalen Landeswald*gesetz* festgelegt. In Bayern ist die Geeignetheit von Wegen lediglich eine *Interpretation *des BayWaldG. In anderen Worten: es läßt einen Spielraum zur Ausgestaltung zu. Nach dem Motto: "wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg". Die Baden-Württembergische 2m-Regel hat sich ausserdem juristisch und praktisch als weitgehend undurchführbar herausgestellt. Sie ist auch aus aus diesem Grund keine gute Referenz für eine Argumentation.

Zudem Erfolg nach dem von static zitierten link das Betreten des bayerischen Waldes grundsätliche auf eigene Gefahr. Ich kann also nicht erkennen, wor für Waldbesitzer das Haftungsrisiko liegt.

Ich sehe also durchaus noch Spielraum für eine Lösung.

Was mich persönlich sehr traurig macht, ist folgendes: ich habe deutlich über 4 Jahrzehnte als Familienvater, Nachbar, Auto- Haus- und Grundstücksbesitzer und Teilnehmer am öffentlichen Leben mit gesundem Menschenverstand und ohne juristische Auseinandersetzungen hinter mich gebracht. Ich lerne hier, daß Juristen in userem Alltag eine immer größeren Einfluss ausüben. Ich werde in der kommenden Woche eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abschliessen, damit ich auch in Zukunft für alle Fallstricke des Waldbetretens gerüstet bin


----------



## xTr3Me (23. April 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> @Waldeigentümer:
> Die Sache mit der Haftung ist jedenfalls nur ein vorgeschobener Grund, denn hier ist die Gesetzeslage eindeutig.



Die ganze Diskussion hier ist unnötig, da man nichts weiter als die vorgeschobenen Gründe zu lesen bekommt.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. April 2014)

Rechtsschutz hab ich auch schon abgeschlossen! Damit ist die Sache für mich erledigt.

Happy Trails!


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. April 2014)

Zitat:

_"Sehr geehrter Herr mistertom52070,
am Rathsberg dürfen Sie selbstverständlich Wandern, Spazierengehen und Ihren Kinderwagen schieben.
Was das NSG angeht, so gilt eigentlich sogar ein BETRETUNGSverbot.
Dieses wurde bisher noch nicht behördlich durchgesetzt.
Die Hindernisse wurden rechtmässig und unter behördlicher Information aufgestellt, um zumindest das unrechtmäßige BEFAHREN zu verhindern bzw. erschweren.
Alle Massnahmen wurden mit den Behörden abgestimmt und sind rechtlich zulässig.
Ich freue mich, dass Sie auf die gesetzlichen Schranken hinweisen. Halten Sie sich auch daran?
Gerne können Sie sich erkundigen und beschweren. Sollten Unrechtmäßigkeiten festgestellt werden, beseitigen die Eigentümer diese selbstverständlich umgehend!
Über die etlichen mir gestellten Fragen werde ich in Kürze im Forum eine Antwort posten.
Gerne führe ich auch hier mit Ihnen weiter einen Gedankenaustausch, sofern dieser höflich, sachlich und fair bleibt."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (23. April 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> _"[...]
> Was das NSG angeht, so gilt eigentlich sogar ein BETRETUNGSverbot._
> [_...]"_



Diese Aussage wird auch nicht wahrer, je häufiger sie wiederholt wird ;-)


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (23. April 2014)

*@mw.dd:*
*Naturschutzrecht in Bayern*
*Verlagsgruppe Hüthig Jehle Rehm GmbH*


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (23. April 2014)

zu # 527 (mitertom52070):

...nur der Vollständigkeit halber der Beginn der mittlerweile beendeten "Unterhaltung":


"Sehr geehrter Herr Waldeigentümer,

spazieren gehen darf ich doch am Rathsberg oder? Und meine 10 Wochen alte Tochter dort im Kinderwagen spazieren schieben darf ich doch auch oder zählt das auch schon als befahren? Das alles ist jetzt mit IHREN BARRIKADEN nicht mehr möglich und ich kann meiner Tochter die Natur dort nicht mehr näher bringen! Ist es das was Sie erreichen wollen?

Ein wandern und spazieren ist hier nicht mehr möglich. Das allgemeine Betretungsrecht wird hier missachtet und eine absolut unverhältnismäßige Beeinflussung für mich als Fußgänger vorgenommen.
Ich werde mich hierzu an alle nur möglichen Stellen wenden und mich massiv beschweren bis diese bodenlose Frechheit beseitigt ist und die Herren Waldeigentümer in Ihre gesetzlichen Schranken gewiesen werden und diese Barrikaden wieder zurück bauen müssen.




Sehr geehrter Herr mistertom52070,

am Rathsberg dürfen Sie selbstverständlich Wandern, Spazierengehen und Ihren Kinderwagen schieben.

Was das NSG angeht, so gilt eigentlich sogar ein BETRETUNGSverbot.
Dieses wurde bisher noch nicht behördlich durchgesetzt.

Die Hindernisse wurden rechtmässig und unter behördlicher Information aufgestellt, um zumindest das unrechtmäßige BEFAHREN zu verhindern bzw. erschweren.

Alle Massnahmen wurden mit den Behörden abgestimmt und sind rechtlich zulässig.

Ich freue mich, dass Sie auf die gesetzlichen Schranken hinweisen. Halten Sie sich auch daran?

Gerne können Sie sich erkundigen und beschweren. Sollten Unrechtmäßigkeiten festgestellt werden, beseitigen die Eigentümer diese selbstverständlich umgehend!

Über die etlichen mir gestellten Fragen werde ich in Kürze im Forum eine Antwort posten.

Gerne führe ich auch hier mit Ihnen weiter einen Gedankenaustausch, sofern dieser höflich, sachlich und fair bleibt."


(... zur Antwort siehe Seite 21, # 504)


----------



## MrMapei (23. April 2014)

static schrieb:


> Zur Haftungsfrage zitiere ich mal die Ausführungen des _Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten_, zu finden unter dem von Waldbesitzer bereitgestellten Link (bzw. natürlich auch direkt im BayWaldG):
> "_[...] Die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr. Vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften werden dadurch besondere Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter nicht begründet (Art.13 Abs. 2 BayWaldG)_."
> Sollte also kein großeres Thema mehr sein...


Wie meinst du das? 

Grundsätzlich hat doch ein Grundstückseigentümer Verkehrssicherungspflichten und für den Wald gilt, soweit mir bekannt ist lediglich, dass ein Waldbesitzer nicht für waldtypische Gefahren haftet. Für atypische hingegen schon:


> *Erläuterung zu „waldtypische – atypische Gefahren“*
> 
> Typische Gefahren sind solche, die sich aus der Natur oder der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes unter Beachtung der jeweiligen Zweckbestimmung ergeben. Fahrspuren in Wegen, Reisig im Bestand, Trockenzweige in Baumkronen, herabhängende Äste nach Schneebruch oder Sturmschäden sind Beispiele für typische Waldgefahren.
> 
> Atypische Gefahren sind immer dann anzunehmen, wenn der Waldbesitzer selbst oder ein Dritter Gefahrenquellen schafft, selbst einen besonderen Verkehr eröffnet, anzieht oder duldet oder gegen sonstige dem Schutz von Personen oder Sachen dienende Rechtsvorschriften verstößt. Selbstgeschaffene Gefahrenquellen sind z. B. Kinderspielplätze, Kunstbauten, Fanggruben, gefährliche Abgrabungen oder Parkplätze im Wald.


Quelle: http://www.dstgb.de/dstgb/Home/Wir ...es BGH zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht im Wald/

Ich verstehe das so, dass ein Waldbesitzer haftet, wenn in seinem Wald künstliche Hügel, Sprungschanzen, Abgrabungen oder ähnliches gebaut wird.


----------



## mistertom52070 (23. April 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> zu # 527 (mitertom52070):
> 
> ...nur der Vollständigkeit halber der Beginn der mittlerweile beendeten "Unterhaltung":
> 
> ...


 

Die Unterhaltung haben Sie beendet in dem Sie die gestellten Fragen nicht beantwortet haben.


----------



## static (23. April 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


Ich >meine< gar nichts. Das war lediglich der Gesetzestext.



MrMapei schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das so, dass ein Waldbesitzer haftet, wenn in seinem Wald künstliche Hügel, Sprungschanzen, Abgrabungen oder ähnliches gebaut wird.


Das Urteil bedeutet doch eigentlich (in diesem individuellen Fall) nur, dass der Waldbesitzer nicht für waldtypische Gefahren haftbar ist. Also im Prinzip noch mal eine Bestätigung der Gesetzeslage. Dass der Waldbesitzer haftbar gemacht werden kann, wenn irgendein Dritter in seinem Wald Unfug treibt und Gefahren für andere herbeiführt, ist damit noch nicht gesagt.


----------



## MrMapei (23. April 2014)

Das Urteil des BGH ergibt sich zwar aus einem individuellen Fall, wird aber sicher für die weitere Rechtsprechung bei zukünftigen Urteilen als Begründung für den Richterspruch herangezogen werden. Und in der Urteilsbegründung steht folgendes:


> Atypische Gefahren sind alle nicht durch die Natur oder durch die Art der Bewirtschaftung mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig vorgegebenen Zustände, *insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer geschaffene oder geduldete Gefahren*, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss ....
> Dazu können etwa(nicht waldtypische)Hindernisse, die einen Weg versperren, oder nicht gesicherte Holzstapel gehören


Sobald ein Waldbesitzer Kenntnis von einer Gefahr auf seinem Grundstück hat und diese Gefahr nicht beseitigt, haftet er für Unfälle die aufgrund dieser Gefahr passiert.

Hier der Link zur Urteilsbegründung


----------



## ND! (23. April 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Atypische Gefahren sind alle nicht durch die Natur oder durch die Art der Bewirtschaftung mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig vorgegebenen Zustände, *insbesondere vom Waldbesitzer geschaffene oder geduldete Gefahren*, die ein Waldbesucher nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig erkennen kann und auf die er sich nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss ....
> Dazu können etwa(nicht waldtypische)Hindernisse, die einen Weg versperren, oder nicht gesicherte Holzstapel gehören


Beschreibt _das_ nicht genau die erbauten Hindernisse auf dem Bild von Post #485 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-am-rathsberg-verboten.355137/page-20#post-11918992 ???
Und das soll vom LRA genehmigt sein ???


----------



## Yankee Doodle (24. April 2014)

@Waldeigentuemer  Danke erst einmal für ihre Ausführungen und die Darlegung ihrer Sicht der Dinge und wahrscheinlich auch ihrer Kollegen.
Das die Vorgehensweise, wie auch die Begründung hier nicht auf enorme Gegenliebe stoßen wird sollte auch klar sein. Der Runde Tisch mit den Mountainbikern in Erlangen evozierte das Interesse an einem konstruktiven Umgang mit dem Thema, welches wir auch weiterhin haben, aber aktuell vom Landratsamt und offensichtlich auch im Privatwald negiert wird.

Es ist absolut nachvollziehbar, dass sie sich keiner Haftungsgefahr aussetzen möchten. Auf Grund der weitreichenden Betretungsbefugnisse ist es gesetzlich festgehalten, dass sie dies auch nicht müssen - so zumindestens der BGH. VOM BGH Urteil abweichende Entscheidungen sind mir seitdem nicht bekannt. Die Haftung unterscheidet auch nicht dahingehend wer einen Weg angelegt hat. Für die waldtypischen Gefahren auf einem naturnahen schmalen Weg, ob vom Waldbesitzer angelegt oder anderweitig, haftet dieser nicht. Ob ein Radfahrer oder ein Fußgänger durch eigenes Verschulden stürzt und sich verletzt macht auch keinen Unterschied. 
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/p...des_BGH_vom_02.10.2012_-_Az._VI_ZR_311_11.pdf

Dass eine Naturnutzung sozial- und naturverträglich abzulaufen hat sollte absolut klar sein, egal ob es sich um Privat- oder Staatswald handelt. Das Mountainbiken ist nachgewiesenermaßen beides, anderweitige Studien oder Gutachten sind uns aktuell nicht bekannt. Das LRA Erlangen-Höchstädt argumentiert da aktuell leider mit Vorurteilen, ohne diese hinreichend belegen zu können/wollen. Sollte es Wege geben, auf denen das Mountainbiken aus Naturschutzsicht bedenklich ist, wäre eine solche Argumentation ebenso leicht wie das Einsehen unter den Mountainbikern. Für den kleinen Prozentsatz schwarzer Schafe kann nicht die Mehrheit leiden, das ist einfach unverhältnismäßig.

Im Grunde finden wir es müßig die Diskussion auf der Ebene eines Austauschs rechtlichen Expertenwissens zu führen. In der Umfrage der IG haben sich bereits über 1.200 Erlanger Bürger und Mountainbiker für die Ausübung ihrer Sportart auf naturnahen Wegen eingesetzt. Der überwiegende Teil davon hält sich an die DIMB Trail Rules. Diese Menschen sollen aktuell auf Forststraßen verwiesen werden, auf welchen sie nachweislich die Erholungsfunktion des Waldes nicht in ausreichendem Maße wahrnehmen können. Ob diese Regelung Begegnungskonflikte minimiert ist mindestens anzuzweifeln.
Die Lösung kann unseres Erachtens weder in rechtlichen Streitigkeiten, noch in Totalverboten oder dem großflächigen Zulegen von Wegen bestehen. Eine Lösung sollte im Dialog erarbeitet werden und sie sollte für alle Beteiligten tragfähig und attraktiv sein. Ansonsten besteht immer die Gefahr von weitergehenden Konflikten. Liebe Waldeigentümer, sie sehen, dass die hier beteiligten Aktiven das Fahren abseits von Wegen ebensowenig gutheißen, wie das Anlegen von Bauten in ihrem Wald, sie möchten lediglich die vorhandenen naturnahen Wege, Pfade oder welchen Namen man diesen auch immer geben möchte sozial- und naturverträglich fahren. Zur Minimierung von Begegnungskonflikten, wie sie den wenigsten bekannt sind, haben wir bereits konstruktive Vorschläge unterbreitet. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn unsere Gesprächsbereitschaft auf Gegenliebe stoßen würde und möglichst zeitnah eine Auflösung des kaum nachvollziehbaren Totalverbotes angegangen werden würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (24. April 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Meines erachtens - und zwar auch im Sinne der Waldeigentümer kann eigentlich nur eine Kanalisierung des MTB-Verkehrs auf dedizierten (und dann aber auch attraktiven) Strecken sein, so wie es das in D schon an einigen Stellen gibt oder wie das z.b im Vinschgau sehr gut gelebt wird. Dann vieleicht auch mit einer Verantwortungsübernahme einer IG was die Wege-/Trailpflege angeht. Wenn's so kommt wär ich auf jeden fall dabei. Ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das da kein Platz zu finden ist.


ich halte diese lösung nicht für sinnvoll (allerdings kenne ich die umsetzung im vinschgau nicht). das ist für DH-fahrer sinnvoll, da deren strecken typischerweise atypische waldgefahren aufweisen (sprich da stehen kicker, shores, etc.) und da die benutzung der strecken durch fußgänger eigentlich nicht attraktiv für diese ist. die obstacles benötigen auch regelmäßige pflege/wartung.
aber als tourenfahrer möchte ich einerseits nicht an bestimmte wege gebunden sein (denn das vorhandensein dedizierter wege impliziert auch das zumindest gefühlte nichtwillkommensein auf anderen wegen), andererseits wäre es nicht einzusehen, warum man andere nutzergruppen von bestimmten wegen ausschließt. für tourenfahrer attraktive wegstrecken sind dies idr auch für wanderer. eine gesonderte trailwartung durch eine IG sehe ich auf diesen wegen nicht als nötig an (wobei die wandervereine vielleicht eine unterstützung befürworten?).


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. April 2014)

sehe ich auch so. Warum aber gleich auch solch drastische Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden, verstehe ich - trotz den Einwänden von @Waldeigentuemer einfach nicht. In meinen Augen wäre es "fair" gewesen, vorher einen Dialog mit DEN BETREFFENDEN PERSONEN zu suchen, die dort die "Bauten" errichtet haben. Der nächste Schritt wäre eine Rückbauung der Objekte eine weitere Maßnahme, um den "Krawallradlern" Einhalt zu gebieten. 
Wie einige hier schon sagten; es werden hier ALLE Radfahrer in einen Sack gesteckt und draufgehauen - und das kann es nicht sein.
Im Schwimmbad wird doch auch kein Zaun um das Becken gezogen, nur weil einige hirnlose meinen, sie müssten laufend von dort aus springen?! 

Ich werde die kommenden Tage und Wochen mal das ganze bei den örtlichen Vereinen und Gemeinschaften publik machen. 
Das ganze hier nimmt Ausmaße an, die sich wohl keiner hätte träumen lassen.

Ich geh jetzt radeln - und nein @Waldeigentuemer, nicht am RATHSBERG! 

Ride on!


----------



## McSlow (24. April 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> ich halte diese lösung nicht für sinnvoll (allerdings kenne ich die umsetzung im vinschgau nicht).


Naja, im Vinschgau siehts so aus das es dort bis auf eine bestimmte Strecke auch keine Fahrverbote gibt ( und bei der einen nur Zeitgebunden). Kanalisiert wurde ganz einfach indem diverse Strecken aktiv in ein ausgeschildertes MTB-"Wegenetz" eingebunden wurden und andere ( wo z.b. der Waldbauer nicht mitgehen wollte) nicht. Diese werden darurch aber auch praktisch nicht frequentiert (@Yankee Doodle verbesser mich wenn ich da falsch liege  ) da die dedizierten Strecken ausreichen und qualitativ kaum anlass bieten da wilde lines neu "anzulegen". Aber wie schon erwähnt, die Touribranche hatte da vermutlich auch einen gewissen Einfluss. Aber hier fordert ja auch niemand das das Touribüro Erlangen damit dann auch gleich hausieren geht und heerscharen von Bikern nach Erlangen kommen


----------



## mistertom52070 (25. April 2014)

http://www.daserste.de/information/wirtschaft-boerse/plusminus/sendung/ndr/2014/kahlschlag-100.html


----------



## lowfat (25. April 2014)

Hier ein Beispiel, wofür ein etwas entspannterer Umgang und eine Portion Toleranz führen kann:

Die Jungs von den Nürnberger Zabo-Trails haben vor über 25 Jahren die ersten Dirtjumps an der Straßenbahnendhaltestelle Tiergarten in den Wald geschaufelt. Die Trails sind meines Wissens nach heute immer noch illegal. Die heutigen Fahrer der Trails sind jedenfalls gefragte Schowfahrer. Und so ist wahrscheinlich auch der Kontakt und die Idee entstanden, den Red Bull District Ride nach 2005, 2006 und 2011 mittlerweile zum vierten mal auch in diesem Jahr in Nürnberg zu veranstalten. Wir erinnern uns: 2011 waren über 40.000 Zuschauer nach Nürnberg gekommen!
Jedenfalls sind die Fahrer der Zabo-Trails am 1.Mai im Rahmen der Rädli höchstoffiziell auf dem Erlanger Rathausplatz zu sehen:
http://www.raedli.de/zabo-trails-mit-dabei-show-auf-dem-rathausplatz/


----------



## tawasbij (26. April 2014)

Sau gut!! So solls sein: vernünftiges Miteinander das Früchte trägt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digger235 (26. April 2014)

Die hies früher bei uns die "Todesbahn", zu den BMX-2000 - Zeiten  
Waren aber damals nur n paar Lines durch die alten Bombenkrater.
Ist aber "Staatswald" wie der Buck halt auch und somit keine "My home is my castle"-Nummer.
Sry fürs OT.
Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## kolados (27. April 2014)

ich kann den Waldbesitzer schon ein stück weit verstehen, ich sehe da oben in letzter zeit sogar richtige "Bikefahrtechnikschulen", war mir schon klar das aufgrund dessen  irgendwann probleme entstehen werden. desweiteren wurde immer wieder müll da oben liegen gelassen, und das verhalten von manchen bikern da oben ging garnicht. Der bike sport verkommt immer mehr zu ner riesen spasti veranstaltung und das sind leider die auswirkungen. Ich für meinen Teil bin schon  mehr als 10 jahre in der gegend unterwegs und mich macht das wirklich traurig welchen negativen beigeschmack das alles bekommt. Früher ging das alles klar und viele hier vergessen das es Jahre lang geklappt hat, am ende sollte die szene mal ihr eigenes verhalten reflektieren und überdenken. Vll wären andere menschen dann auch kompromissbereiter so wie früher mal.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (27. April 2014)

@kolados 
Sicherlich hat auch gewisses Verhalten der Biker einen Einfluss. Waldbesitzer verbal angreifen ist nicht in Ordnung. Auch bei unterschiedlichen Auffassungen sollte man höflich bleiben. Auch neue Pfade müssen nicht an jeder Ecke entstehen und Müll wieder mitzunehmen, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Leider sind das aber Entwicklungen die nicht nur das Mountainbiken betreffen.
Das Problem der Fahrtechnikschulen kann ich wiederum nicht verstehen. Wir für unseren Teil vermitteln sozial- und naturverträgliches Biken, üben an einer ebenen, völlig unproblematischen Stelle und schließen mit einer kleinen Trailrunde ab. Die Kollegin der anderen Schule handhabt das meines Wissens nach ähnlich. Sehe das durchaus auch als positiven Multiplikatoreffekt.

Die Reflektion ist ein wichtiger und notwendiger Punkt. Müll mitnehmen sollte ebenso selbstverständlich sein, wie natur- und sozialverträgliches Fahren. Die Mehrheit der sich danach richtenden Mountainbiker sollte aber nicht wegen einiger schwarzer Schafe verurteilt werden.


----------



## kolados (27. April 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> @kolados
> Sicherlich hat auch gewisses Verhalten der Biker einen Einfluss. Waldbesitzer verbal angreifen ist nicht in Ordnung. Auch bei unterschiedlichen Auffassungen sollte man höflich bleiben. Auch neue Pfade müssen nicht an jeder Ecke entstehen und Müll wieder mitzunehmen, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Leider sind das aber Entwicklungen die nicht nur das Mountainbiken betreffen.
> Das Problem der Fahrtechnikschulen kann ich wiederum nicht verstehen. Wir für unseren Teil vermitteln sozial- und naturverträgliches Biken, üben an einer ebenen, völlig unproblematischen Stelle und schließen mit einer kleinen Trailrunde ab. Die Kollegin der anderen Schule handhabt das meines Wissens nach ähnlich. Sehe das durchaus auch als positiven Multiplikatoreffekt.
> 
> Die Reflektion ist ein wichtiger und notwendiger Punkt. Müll mitnehmen sollte ebenso selbstverständlich sein, wie natur- und sozialverträgliches Fahren. Die Mehrheit der sich danach richtenden Mountainbiker sollte aber nicht wegen einiger schwarzer Schafe verurteilt werden.




soweit sind wir einer meinung ... das mit den schulen ist halt einfach nur übel auffällig, daher rückt unser sport noch mehr in den fokus.
das wollte ich damit sagen. mir ist schon klar das sich damit viel geld verdienen lässt, von daher wird diese erscheinung eher zunehmen als abnehmen. was mich vorallem stört ist halt auch das man sich die fahrtechnik früher angeeignet hat in dem man mit anderen fahren gegangen ist und interagiert hat, das hat die szene zusammengeschweist, solche "skikurse" find ich da einfach n bisschen kontra produktiv.   das merkt man allein schon daran das n ganzer haufen leute die so zum biken kommen nicht mal grüßen wenn man die aufm trail trifft ...

aber darum gehts hier net ...


----------



## lowfat (27. April 2014)

@kolados
Was das Verhalten auf den Trails angeht, bin ich Deiner Meinung.
Fahrtechnikschulen sind sicher auffällig. Das haben sie mit jeder größen Gruppen von Leuten im Wald gemeinsam. Ich halte sie allerdings für sehr geeignet, um Menschen trailverträgliches Biken näherzubringen. Dort lernt man sehr vieles von dem, worüber wir hier diskutieren:
- so biken, daß man selbst, die Trails und Umwelt heile bleiben
- so biken, daß alle miteinander auf den Trails auskommen
Und daß man damit viel Geld verdienen kann, glaube ich auch nicht. Man kann davon vielleicht leben, aber reich wird man sicher nicht.
Ich sehe Fahrtechnikkurse als einen möglichen Baustein von Massnahmen. Ob jemand an einem Kurs teilnehmen möchte, muss sicher jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habs vor 10 Jahren gemacht und kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## pera (27. April 2014)

Bei allem Verständnis für Wut und Frustration sowie dem Wunsch, die tiefe Betroffenheit über die Situation auszudrücken, aber wie sich einige Kollegen aufführen, das sind womöglich die letzten Sargnägel für das Biken am Rathsberg.
Gestern kam es zu einem heftigen Wortgefecht, bei dem eine Waldbesitzerin bedroht wurde! Die Polizei ermittelt!
@Waldeigentuemer : Auch wenn ich Ihre Aktionen nach den Gesprächen mit der IG MTB weder verstehe noch einer Lösung dienlich finde (Sperren ist keine Lösung, das wird ja jetzt deutlich), so möchte ich mich als MTBler für den Vorfall entschuldigen. 
Ich hoffe mal, ich bin nicht der einzige, der noch nicht völlig durchgeknallt ist.


----------



## gandi85 (27. April 2014)

Um was gings? Bzw. was ist da genau passiert?


----------



## prince67 (27. April 2014)

Muss ein Fahrtechnikschule nicht sowieso ein Genehmigung des Grundstückeigentümers haben? Schließlich handelt sich es hier um ein gewerbsmäßige Betretung, was imho nicht unter das Betretungsrecht fällt.
Wenn ein Verein dies unentgeldlich durchführt, ist es auch nur in keinen Gruppen zulässig.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (27. April 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Um was gings? Bzw. was ist da genau passiert?


Laut Aussage des Waldbesitzers hat seine Frau zwei Mountainbiker beobachtet wie sie Wegsperren aus dem Weg räumen wollten. Daraufhin sprach sie die beiden an, worauf ihr persönlich verbal gedroht wurde. Ich denke dass wir uns hier einig sind, dass dies eine Grenze idt die keinesfalls zu überschreiten ist. Auch wenn es zwischen den Parteien Meinungverschiedenenheit gibt und die Frustration auf Grund der aktuellen Situation groß ist, so sollte die Form normaler und freundlicher Kommunikation gewahrt bleiben. Eine Eskalation in dieser Richtung bringt niemanden weiter. Von unserer Seite sollte ein redoektvolles Miteinander oberstes Gebot bleiben. Ein Dokument welches ihr mit Informationen zur Rechtslage bei eventuellen Kontrollen im Privatwald den Besitzern wie auch anderen kontrollierenden Personen geben könnt sollte morgen folgen.


----------



## prince67 (27. April 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Laut Aussage des Waldbesitzers ...


das ihm seine Frau erzählt hat.
Das ist Hörensagen hoch drei.
Da gibt ich nicht viel drauf. Wer weis, was die Frau zu den Fahrradfahrern genau gesagt hat und was die wirklich darauf geantwortet haben.
Sollte es dennoch richtig sein, dann sind wir uns einig, dass das so nicht geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolados (28. April 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> das ihm seine Frau erzählt hat.
> Das ist Hörensagen hoch drei.
> Da gibt ich nicht viel drauf. Wer weis, was die Frau zu den Fahrradfahrern genau gesagt hat und was die wirklich darauf geantwortet haben.
> Sollte es dennoch richtig sein, dann sind wir uns einig, dass das so nicht geht.




Prince wasn los? versuchst du hier nen bike kollegen reinzureiten in dem du nach der rechtlichen grundlage für mtb fahrschulen fragst ... auch wenn ich davon kein fan bin is das kein feiner zug. und wie gesagt wir sollten mit dem waldbesitzer versuchen nen kompromiss zu finden glaube nicht das der son schlechter mensch ist. Jede seiner aussagen als halbwarheit hinzustellen ist da bestimmt nicht der richtige weg.


----------



## prince67 (28. April 2014)

Der Waldbesitzer hat bestimmte Interessen. Darum können seine Aussage sehr wohl in seinem Interesse "gefärbt" sein, das ist doch ganz normal. Schließlich hat er einen Weg versperrt, auch wenn er nicht son schlechter mensch ist.


----------



## pera (28. April 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> Der Waldbesitzer hat bestimmte Interessen. Darum können seine Aussage sehr wohl in seinem Interesse "gefärbt" sein, das ist doch ganz normal. Schließlich hat er einen Weg versperrt, auch wenn er nicht son schlechter mensch ist.


Einige, die hier den beteffenden Waldbesitzer "verteidigen" kennen ihn persönlich. Die können sehr wohl unterscheiden, ob das ein durchgeknallter Fanatiker ist oder ein im Grunde doch vernünftiger Mensch (der natürlich auch seine Interessen hat und von seinen Lebensumständen getrieben ist).
Ihr solltet euch auch bewusst werden, dass es hier nicht um einen einzigen Waldeigentümer geht, sondern um eine ganze Gruppe. Nimmt man die Abfahrt zum Waldkrankenhaus runter, kreuzt man den Besitz einer Hand voll verschiedener Eigentümer, von denen jeder anders drauf ist.


----------



## flowdog (30. April 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich für den Rathsberg auch eine vom LRA veröffentlichte offizielle Karte mit grünen (erlaubten) und schwarzen (verbotenen) Wegen? Ich kann nichts finden.


----------



## pera (30. April 2014)

Gibt es nicht! Westlich der Straße (ist ERH) ist nach Ansicht von Waldbesitzern und Forstdirektion so ziemlich alles verboten (ich rede von Trails, geschotterte Waldschutzautobahnen interessieren nicht). Östlich der Straße (ist dann ER) wird der Begriff "geeigneter Weg" von der Forstdirektion recht eng ausgelegt. Das Definieren von MTB-Trails (unter Einbeziehung von Mountainbikern) ist versprochen worden. Ob da was Akzeptables rauskommt wird man sehen.


----------



## static (30. April 2014)

Da gelten ganz normal die Wald- bzw. Naturschutzgesetze.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (30. April 2014)

Nachdem aktuell leider kein konstruktiver Dialog zur MTB Situation um Erlangen möglich ist, wollen wir versuchen den Schritt der politischen Willensbildung zu gehen und die neuen Amtsträger im LRA und Bürgermeisteramt auf die Situation hinzuweisen. Knapp 1.300 Leute haben sich an der Umfrage der IG beteiligt und unterstützen das Mountainbiken auf vorhandenen, schmalen Wegen. Wenn nur die Hälfte davon je einen Brief an LR und OB schickt ist das eine ziemliche Menge, die hoffentlich nicht ignoriert werden kann. Die Inhalte des Briefes sind ein Vorschlag und können sehr gern persönlich gefärbt angepasst werden. Die Argumentation ist für uns stimmig, aber wie gesagt bleibt der exakte Inhalt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. Die Datei ist fertig formatiert, die Anschriften von LR und OB finden sich ebenso darin. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn sich mögichst viele an der Aktion beteiligen würden. Natürlich eignet sich der Brief auch um ihn an andere politische Interessensvertreter, die ihr vielleicht kennt zu senden.

Hier geht es zum Musterbrief:


----------



## Tom:-) (30. April 2014)

tiptop und vielen Dank! Briefe gehen heute noch raus.


----------



## Ketchyp (30. April 2014)

Jetzt wo wir doch einen recht jungen OB haben: eventuell sollten wir ihn mal zu einer Runde MTB und anschließendem Grillen mit allen Interessierten einladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (30. April 2014)

Briefe liegen hier fertig und gehen morgen raus!


----------



## Sun on Tour (1. Mai 2014)

Da der Beitrag von Waldeigentuemer bezüglich des in Bayern bestehenden Betretungsrechts der freien Natur und des Waldes von einer gewissen Interessenlage geprägt ist, nehme ich hierzu mal kurz Stellung:



Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> Zu den Fragen von *@Ketchup*(#401) und *@Fabse86*(# 406 und # 407):
> 
> Diese Verbote können Sie auch gerne beim Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und  Forsten nachlesen unter:
> 
> ...


Die Abhandlungen des Ministeriums auf der oben verlinken Seite sind nicht geeignet jemanden über das Betretungsrecht in Bayern korrekt zu informieren. Nur ein Beispiel: Welcher Radfahrer kann schon einen Weg beurteilen, ob "durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist"? Das zeigt schon, dass man mit der Seite nichts anfangen kann, weil sie die Systematik des Gesetzes nicht berücksichtigt.



> Zur *Definition „Weg“:*
> 
> Das *örtliche Amt für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten Fürth und *das *Landratsamt Erlangen-Höchstadt* definieren übereinstimmend:
> 
> ...


Bezüglich des Betretungsrechts ist der komplette Teil Wunschdenken.
Dass man Wege nicht ohne Einverständnis des Eigentümers anlegen darf, sollte dabei aber klar sein.

Man kann sich natürlich alles so zurecht suchen und auslegen, wie es einem als Waldeigentümer genehm ist. Mit der Rechtslage in Bayern hat das aber alles nicht viel zu tun. Vielmehr wird sie in dem zitierten Beitrag bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verfälscht.

Aus dem Kommentar Engelhard zum Naturschutzrecht in Bayern (übrigens der selbe, der oben zitiert wird):
Auf den Zustand des Wegs kommt es nicht an. Ein Weg muss nicht unbedingt ein
Durchgangsweg sein, auch eine „Sackgasse“ fällt darunter' Wege sind auch Pfade,
Steige, Alpenvereinswege und dgl. Hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfad
kommt es lediglich auf das Betreten an, mehr als dass er begehbar ist, braucht es
nicht. *Wie der Weg historisch entstanden ist und aufgrund welcher Umstände, ist*
*irrelevant,* ebenso ob der Weg von vornherein ununterbrochen angelegt worden ist
oder eher zufällig entstanden ist.

Aus dem Kommentar Friedlein:
Nach den Grundsätzen der Gemeinvertraglichkeıt und der Eigentümerverträglichkeit ist das Reiten und Fahren nur auf geeigneten Wegen zulässig. Die Eignung fehlt vor allem dann, wenn der Weg so beschädigt werden kann, dass er für das Wandern unbrauchbar wird.
(Hier kann man schon ablesen, dass das für Kutschen und Schlitten aber nicht für Fahrräder interessant ist.)
...
Satz 2 gibt im Rahmen der Gemeinverträglichkeitsklausel dem Fußgänger den
Vorrang vor anderen Benutzern. Radfahrer und vor allem Reiter haben also
grundsätzlich auf den Fußgängerverkehr Rücksicht zu nehmen und müssen ggf.
auf die Benutzung enger belebter Wege verzichten; Radfahrer müssen ggf. abstei-
gen. Auf der anderen Seite sind auch die Fußgänger an die Gemeinverträglichkeits-
klausel gebunden und dürfen Radfahrer und Reiter nicht unnötig behindern.
(Damit ist eigentlich auch klar, dass das gemeinverträgliche Radfahren so gut wie überall möglich ist.)
*Art. 33*
* Zulässigkeit von Sperren*
Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte dürfen der Allgemeinheit das Betreten von Grundstücken in der freien Natur durch Sperren im Sinn des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 nur unter folgenden Voraussetzungen verwehren: ...

Dem Grundeigentümer ist es nur gestattet der Allgemeinheit, nicht aber einzelnen Nutzergruppen, das Betreten zu verwehren. Die von Waldeigentuemer zitierte Passage aus dem Kommentar widerspricht dabei ganz klar dem Wortlaut des Gesetzes - nicht der einzige Kommentar, der meint das Gesetz nicht ernst nehmen zu müssen...




> Im privatrechtlichen Bereich könnte der größte Teil des vorhandenen Haftungsrisikos vertraglich auf einen Verein etc. abgewälzt werden. Damit würde aber der Eigentümer offensichtlich dulden evtl. sogar fördern, dass auf seinem Grundstück erhöhte Risiken bestehen. Damit könnten bei einem strafrechtlichen Verfahren (z.B. bei einem Todesfall oder einer schweren Körperverletzung) nicht nur auf den Vorsitzenden des Vereins, sondern auch auf den Waldbesitzer Ermittlungen mit entsprechendem Haftungsrisiko zukommen. Dieses Risiko ist keiner der Grundstückseigentümer bereit zu tragen.



Da auch bezüglich der Haftung und Verkehrssicherungspflicht immer wieder sehr abenteuerliche Versionen in Umlauf gebracht werden, ist natürlich die Verunsicherung bei den Waldbesitzern entsprechend groß. Aufklärung täte hier Not. Stattdessen wird die Verunsicherung der Waldbesitzer sogar noch weiter geschürt.

Eine privatrechtliche Haftung ist für eine Vielzahl von Fällen ohnehin bereits gesetzlich ausgeschlossen. Für den Fall, dass es tatsächlich beim Radfahren zu einer fremden Haftung kommen könnte, müssten vorher bereits große Fehler gemacht worden sein. Die lassen sich aber im Vorfeld leicht vermeiden, so dass das Haftungsrisiko für den Grundstücksnutzer kontrollierbar und niedrig gehalten (, falls überhaupt erforderlich auch versichert) und für den Eigentümer von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Wo bitte soll der Waldeigentümer strafrechtliche Konsequenzen zu befürchten haben, wenn er jemandem erlaubt sein Grundstück in dessen Interesse zum Radfahren zu nutzen. Lieber Waldeigentuemer, zitieren Sie doch bitte hier den entsprechenden Tatbestand, so dass wir uns eine Vorstellung machen können.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Racer90 (1. Mai 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Hier geht es zum Musterbrief:



Nochmal hochgeholt: los Leute, alle den Briefkram erledigen, eine laute Stimme hilft hier


----------



## kolados (2. Mai 2014)

meiner geht morgen raus


----------



## lowfat (2. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute mal vor Ort und habe mir ein aktuelles Bild der Lage zur Beweisaufnahme gemacht.
Oben am Kreuz (d.h. am Ende der Straße "Zum Aussichtsturm") sieht es so aus:



Ein Durchkommen ist hier für Kinderwagen oder Leute, die nicht mehr so gut zu Fuß sind, nicht mehr möglich:



Der Weg am Pferdegehege entlang wurde auch zugelegt (Blick Richtung Norden):



Weiter unten am Pferdegehege, wo der Weg wieder auf den geschotterten Teil trifft liegen große Baumstämme. Der Durchlass ist ca 50cm breit. Ein Durchkommen mit Kinderwagen ist hier ebenfalls nicht möglich. Nur zum Vergleich: Parken auf dem Gehweh mit 50cm Restbreite würde zu einem Strafzettel führen.



50m weiter nördlich auf dem Schotterweg: Das Schild "Naturschutzgebiet" und "Durchfahrt für Radfahrer verboten" Schilder wurden kürzlich in einer offenbar zwischen Waldbesitzern und Behörden abgestimmten Aktion NEU angebracht. Dies ist das einzige Schild, das ich entdecken konnte, daß auf das Naturschutzgebiet hinweist. Ich verstehe nicht, daß man uns Mountainbikern Fahren im Natuschutzgebiet vorwirft, obwohl das Schutzgebiet jahrzehntelang nicht als solches zu erkennen war.



Man beachte die Torx-Schrauben im Baum. Geht so Naturschutz im Natuschutzgebiet?



An einem Baum auf der gegenüberliegenden Wegseite dieses Schild. Solche Schilder sind in der Gegend großflächig verteilt. Nach den Ausführungen von Waldbesitzer dürfen solche Schilder nur in Abstimmung mit den Behörden angebracht werden. Hier ist also davon auszugehen, daß das Anbringen in Abstimmung geschehen ist und Waldbesitzer insofern auch die Meinung der Behörden vertritt. Ohne Einverständnis der Behörden wäre das Anbringen dieser laminierten Schilder illegal.



Auf der anderen Seite des Naturschutzgebietes (Blick Richtung Süden):



Es ist mehr als unglücklich, daß diese Schritte in einer Zeit durchgeführt wurden, als es noch laufende Gespräche zwischen allen Seiten gab. Ich kann nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß das aus meiner Sicht recht ungeschickt war und vor allem wenig dazu geeignet ist, eine von allen Seiten akzeptierte Lösung herbeizuführen.

Und zu guter Letzt: neben dem Weg an der Pferdekoppel sind einige solcher Felsen. Dort klettern offensichtlich Fussgänger abseits der Wege herum und zerstören den Wald. Nach Ausführungen des Waldbesitzers ist das Betreten des Waldes abseits der Wege nicht erlaubt.



Es wäre für die Glaubwürdigkeit der Argumente der Waldbesitzer sehr hilfreich, wenn mit der selben Konsequenz gegen diejenigen Fussgänger vorgegangen würde, die diese Ordnungswidrigkeiten begehen!


----------



## pera (3. Mai 2014)

Ob unser neuer OB jetzt eine Anzeige wegen Anstiftung zur Straftat bekommt? Immerhin hat er gestern als Hauptpreis der Rädli ein MTB überreicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (3. Mai 2014)

lowfat schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu guter Letzt: neben dem Weg an der Pferdekoppel sind einige solcher Felsen. Dort klettern offensichtlich Fussgänger abseits der Wege herum und zerstören den Wald. Nach Ausführungen des Waldbesitzers ist das Betreten des Waldes abseits der Wege nicht erlaubt.


in diese region hinweisend lag eine weile ein schild rum mit aufschrift "super kids". da waren also kindergarten- oder andere spielgruppen unterwegs. womit ich keineswegs ausdrücken möchte, dass ich das schlecht finde...


> An einem Baum auf der gegenüberliegenden Wegseite dieses Schild. Solche Schilder sind in der Gegend großflächig verteilt. Nach den Ausführungen von Waldbesitzer dürfen solche Schilder nur in Abstimmung mit den Behörden angebracht werden. Hier ist also davon auszugehen, daß das Anbringen in Abstimmung geschehen ist und Waldbesitzer insofern auch die Meinung der Behörden vertritt. Ohne Einverständnis der Behörden wäre das Anbringen dieser laminierten Schilder illegal.


nach meinung des LRA gibt es in der gegend keinen _weg_, weil in der digitalen flurkarte nix drin ist. der besitzer hängt also quasi _in freier natur_ paar schilder auf, und das ist dem LRA egal ("Eine Genehmigung durch das LRA ist nicht erfolgt und auch nicht notwendig.").


----------



## lowfat (3. Mai 2014)

Es gibt doch noch ein weiteres ebenfall neu aufgehängtes Hinweisschild auf das Naturschutzgebiet. Pikanterweise fuhr eben um ca. 12:50 ein Waldbesitzer genau unter dem Schild "Natuschutzgebiet" und dem darunter neue angebrachten Schild "Radfahren verboten" mit seinem Subaru in den Wald 
Ich war zufällig hinter ihm mit dem Auto auf der Straße nach Atzelsberg unterwegs und hatte leider meine Kamera nicht griffbereit. Es wäre ein wirklich interessantes Bild gewesen.


----------



## prince67 (3. Mai 2014)

Nach meinem Verständnis sind solche "Schilder" allein nicht bindent





Entweder müssen sie der STVO entsprechen oder
den Grund der Sperrung enthalten und den Hinweis, wer sie genehmigt hat, z.B. LRA Erlangen.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Mai 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> (...)
> Hier geht es zum Musterbrief:


Auch auf die Gefahr hin, wieder mal als 'Klugschaiszer' gedisst zu werden ...

Ich arbeite mich grade da durch und entdecke doch kleinere Fehlerchen ...
Ganz am Ende bei den Adressen: Es heisst nicht 'Hoechststadt', sondern nur 'Hoechstadt' mit *einmal* 'st'
Disclaimer bevor wieder einer weint: In Print nehme ich auch das Umlaut-oe, nur halt nicht im Internet ...

Ende der ersten Seite: _'Sie werden aber sicher verstehen, *dass'*_ - Bei Dir hat das das nur ein s, es muss hier aber die Konjunktion *dass* sein, nicht der Artikel *das*.
Edit: Kurz davor dasselbe: _'*Dass* es leider einige schwarze Schafe gibt'_

Ich aendere das bei mir auch noch auf Blocksatz und mache ein paar Silbentrennungen rein damit sich der Text besser verteilt. Sieht IMHO besser aus 

Kein Anspruch auf Vollstaendigkeit  

LG .... Wolfi


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mal so frei und teile einen Beitrag aus der Facebookgruppe "Mountainbikegruppe Erlangen", hoffe das geht in Ordnung


"Hi Leute,

ich war am 1. Mai in Kalchreuth bei der Winterleite fahren und wurde dort von einem Handlanger des Bayerischen Forstamts angehalten, der mir dann erzählt hat, dass es wohl seit 1. Mai generell verboten ist im Großraum Nürnberg (also Nünrberg, Fürth und Erlangen) auf nicht geschotterten Wegen zu fahren. Bei Zuwiderhandlung würde das mit einem Bußgeld von 80€ und einer Anzeige geahndet werden. Ich hab dann gut 20 Minuten mit ihm diskutiert von wem das denn ausgehe und wieso dieses Gesetz einfach erlassen wurde, ohne vorher mit jemanden in den Dialog zu treten. Er meinte darauf nur, dass es wohl kein Problem wäre, wenn die Fahrer nur auf den bereits existierenden Trails blieben, aber da ständig neue gebaut werden, kämen sie mit der Aufforstung nicht mehr nach und verhängen daher dieses Verbot.
Ich meinte nur zu ihm, dass ich sehr enttäuscht von dem Bayerischen Forstamt bin, da wir im 21. jh leben und es meiner Meinung nach ein erbärmliches Verhalten ist, lediglich ein Verbot zu verhängen anstatt mit den Mountainbikern in Kontakt zu treten. Außerdem fahre ich schon seit 9 Jahren in diesen Wäldern und kann daher denke ich bestätigen, dass in diesem gesamten Zeitraum wahrscheinlich insgesamt 3-4 neue Wege dazugekommen sind und das einzige was ich an Aufforstung miterlebt habe, sind tote Baumstämme die einem in den Weg gelegt wurden.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass wenn eine Aufforderung gekommen wäre, man solle nur die bereits existierenden Trails nutzen, hätte man sich darauf mit Sicherheit einigen können. Alles was dieses Verbot jetzt jedoch bewirkt, ist weiterer Unmut, Trotzhandlungen und Konfrontation!
Noch eine weitere Warnung: Jeder der irgendwelche Trails hochgeladen hat oder Seiten betreibt, welche eingezeichnete Trails zum Download oder sonst etwas zur Verfügung stellen, sollten sehr vorsichtig sein, da das Forstamt nun gezielt die Besitzer der Webseiten versucht zur Kasse bittet und das kann, laut des Forstmenschen, enorm teuer werden. Also falls ihr jemanden kennt oder eventuell selber so etwas betreibt, gebt es weiter und seid vorsichtig.

Ich meine es ist notwendig, in dieser Situation alle Betroffenen in ein Boot zu holen. Damit meine ich nicht nur die Mountainbiker, sonder auch die Radsportläden und den Deutscher Alpenverein. Sie sind schließlich ebenfalls zu nicht unerheblichem Maße mitbetroffen.Daher schlage ich vor, zusätzlich zu dem Brief, zu versuchen, alle Nürnberger, Erlanger und Fürther Radläden für diese Problematik zu gewinnen. Denn wenn es ums Geld geht, hören die Leute immer schneller mal zu, als wenn es sich "nur" um das Wohlbefinden handlet..."


----------



## prince67 (4. Mai 2014)

Sind da alle eingezeichneten Wege geschottert?
http://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/default?lon=4439247.0&lat=5487657.0&zoom=8&base=910
Da können sie gleich anfangen mit Verklagen.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> "Hi Leute,
> 
> ich war am 1. Mai in Kalchreuth bei der Winterleite fahren und wurde dort von einem Handlanger des Bayerischen Forstamts angehalten, der mir dann erzählt hat, dass es wohl seit 1. Mai generell verboten ist im Großraum Nürnberg (also Nünrberg, Fürth und Erlangen) auf nicht geschotterten Wegen zu fahren. Bei Zuwiderhandlung würde das mit einem Bußgeld von 80€ und einer Anzeige geahndet werden. Ich hab dann gut 20 Minuten mit ihm diskutiert von wem das denn ausgehe und wieso dieses Gesetz einfach erlassen wurde, ohne vorher mit jemanden in den Dialog zu treten. Er meinte darauf nur, dass es wohl kein Problem wäre, wenn die Fahrer nur auf den bereits existierenden Trails blieben, aber da ständig neue gebaut werden, kämen sie mit der Aufforstung nicht mehr nach und verhängen daher dieses Verbot.
> Ich meinte nur zu ihm, dass ich sehr enttäuscht von dem Bayerischen Forstamt bin, da wir im 21. jh leben und es meiner Meinung nach ein erbärmliches Verhalten ist, lediglich ein Verbot zu verhängen anstatt mit den Mountainbikern in Kontakt zu treten. Außerdem fahre ich schon seit 9 Jahren in diesen Wäldern und kann daher denke ich bestätigen, dass in diesem gesamten Zeitraum wahrscheinlich insgesamt 3-4 neue Wege dazugekommen sind und das einzige was ich an Aufforstung miterlebt habe, sind tote Baumstämme die einem in den Weg gelegt wurden.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, warum sich z.B. @Sun on Tour so eine Mühe macht, die rechtliche Grundlagen zu erläutern, wenn ihr im Wald dann doch jeden Unsinn glaubt... 

Im Falle einer Begegnung würde ich nach Namen und Ausweis fragen und nach einer Quelle, die solche Aussagen belegen kann. Aber vermutlich war nicht nur kein Geld für Sperrschilder da, sondern auch keines, um eine solchen Schwachsinn auf Papier zu drucken.


----------



## lowfat (4. Mai 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und teile einen Beitrag aus der Facebookgruppe "Mountainbikegruppe Erlangen", hoffe das geht in Ordnung
> 
> 
> "Hi Leute,
> ...



Das Ganze wurde im Amtsblatt 11 des Landkreises Erlangen Höchstadt veröffentlicht. Dort ist die Begründung aber "Gefahr für Leben und Gesundheit" durch Munitionsaltlasten. Diese Regelung wurde erlassen, _während _es laufenden Gespräche zwischen den Forstamtsverantwortlichen und Erlanger Mountainbikern und Vereinen gab. Die Situation an der Winterleite war in den Gesprächen nie Thema. Ich stimme Deiner Einschätzung zu: Das Forstamt verhält sich hier m.E. sehr ungeschickt. In den letzten Tagen wurde 100m oberhalb der Felsenabfahrt ein neuer Jägerstand errichtet und in diesem Zug ein paar trails mit Ästen zugelegt.

Ich fahre seit 25 Jahren an der Winterleite und habe dort noch nie Probleme gehabt. Allerdings stimmt es, daß in dieser Zeit einige trails entstanden sind. Ich baue ab und an Chickenways wieder zurück, die nur noch mehr Leute anziehen. Und ich musste auch schon mal Kids dazu nötigen, ihren frisch geschaufelten Kicker wieder rückzubauen. Ich glaube, daß man hier sehr einfach Löungen finden kann, wenn alle Seiten miteinander reden. Ich habe trotz der Vorgehsweisen am Rathsberg meine Hoffnung in die Weisheit der Verantwortlichen in Landrats- und Forstamt noch nicht vollständig verloren 

Zu dieser webseite: http://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/default?lon=4439247.0&lat=5487657.0&zoom=8&base=910
Die Seite ist vom "Bayerischen Staatsministerium der Finanzen, für Landesentwicklung und Heimat". Die Wege sind nicht alle geschottert und viele sind sogar vom oben genannten Betretungsverbot betroffen. Danke für den link! Eine weitere kleine Absurdität


----------



## static (4. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch Blödsinn.
Offenbar versucht da jetzt wer irgendwelche Gerüchte in die Welt zu setzen, um die Leute aus dem Wald fern zu halten.
Ziemlich erbärmlich...



lowfat schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß man hier sehr einfach Löungen finden kann, wenn alle Seiten miteinander reden.


Wenn's denn wenigstens ein >Problem< geben würde...


----------



## gandi85 (4. Mai 2014)

So, hab mir grad endlich auch mal zu fuß ein bild von den Wegsperren am Rathsberg gemacht. Bin von untenkommend mal ums pferdegatter gelaufen. 
auf halber strecke sind mir zwei ausfs übelste fluchende Damen im Alter von 70+ entgegengekommen. Die haben Ausdrücke gekannt, dagegen kommen selbst meine Schüler nicht an 

Sie haben mich dann gewarnt, ich solle nicht weiterlaufen, da liegen nur noch Bäume. Die eine hatte sich an einem hochstehenden Ast ziehmlich gestoßen. Sie meinten dann auch, dass die da wohl am arbeiten sind und das bestimmt noch aufgeräumt würde. als ich ihnen erklärt hab, dass das jetzt so bleibt, wurde ihre Laune noch besser. Waren beides Anwohnerinnen aus Rathsberg, sah man auch schon rein optisch. Eher auf der finanziellen Sonnenseite des Lebens beheimatet. Ich hab sie dann auch über die Hintergründe aufgeklärt, und sie mal gefragt wie sie das finden. Ihre Antwort hat mich sehr erfreut. Sie haben mir beide versichert, dass sie auf diesem Weg noch nie einen Zwischenfall mit einem Radfahrer hatten. Und sie benutzen den Weg nach eigenen Angaben sehr häufig. Im momentanen Zustand, sei das aber ihrer meinung nach nicht weiter möglich.
"Mit meinen Enkelkindern, das ist ja lebensgefährlich."

Ich hab sie natrülich auch darauf hingewiesen, dass sie durchaus die Möglichkeit haben, sich beim Landratsamt mal zu beschweren. Eine hats mir quasi versprochen, dass auch zu tun. Auch mit dem Hinweis, dass sie hier noch nie Probleme mit Radfahrern hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (4. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich müssten derlei Berichte in der Zeitung  landen, denn beim LRA bewirkt das eh nichts.


----------



## mät__ (4. Mai 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> So, hab mir grad endlich auch mal zu fuß ein bild von den Wegsperren am Rathsberg gemacht. Bin von untenkommend mal ums pferdegatter gelaufen.
> auf halber strecke sind mir zwei ausfs übelste fluchende Damen im Alter von 70+ entgegengekommen. Die haben Ausdrücke gekannt, dagegen kommen selbst meine Schüler nicht an
> 
> Sie haben mich dann gewarnt, ich solle nicht weiterlaufen, da liegen nur noch Bäume. Die eine hatte sich an einem hochstehenden Ast ziehmlich gestoßen. Sie meinten dann auch, dass die da wohl am arbeiten sind und das bestimmt noch aufgeräumt würde. als ich ihnen erklärt hab, dass das jetzt so bleibt, wurde ihre Laune noch besser. Waren beides Anwohnerinnen aus Rathsberg, sah man auch schon rein optisch. Eher auf der finanziellen Sonnenseite des Lebens beheimatet. Ich hab sie dann auch über die Hintergründe aufgeklärt, und sie mal gefragt wie sie das finden. Ihre Antwort hat mich sehr erfreut. Sie haben mir beide versichert, dass sie auf diesem Weg noch nie einen Zwischenfall mit einem Radfahrer hatten. Und sie benutzen den Weg nach eigenen Angaben sehr häufig. Im momentanen Zustand, sei das aber ihrer meinung nach nicht weiter möglich.
> ...


Das kann ich 100% bestätigen. In welcher Art und Weise hier Bäume auf die Wege gelegt wurden, grenzt an versuchte Körperverletzung. Ich habe mir das gestern auch in Live angeschaut. Im Eingangsbereich zu den Wege westlich der Straße im Bereich der 180° Kurve ist kein einziger Weg mehr passierbar, weder mit dem Rad, noch zu Fuß. Ich frage mich, was die Waldeigentümer mit diesem Vorgehen bezwecken wollen. Dass für das Blockieren der Wege (laut Waldeigentürmer "zum Schutze der Natur") extra lebende, gesunde, über viele Jahre gewachsene Bäume GEFÄLLT wurden (am Schnitt und zugehörigem Stumpf deutlich zu erkennen), entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie. 

In bin entsetzt.


----------



## nightwolf (4. Mai 2014)

So, hab die Briefe persoenlich eingeschmissen


----------



## scratch_a (4. Mai 2014)

Um was geht es eigentlich den Waldeigentümern wirklich?

Bisher habe ich nur immer zitierte Gesetzestexte und Vorschriften gelesen, aber noch keinerlei selbst formulierte Argumente, eine persönliche Stellungnahme oder dergleichen.
Um Naturschutz kann es ja offensichtlich nicht gehen. 
Wie soll man da objektiv ein Verständnis für Sperrungen und Strafen erreichen? 

Es ist einfach nur traurig.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Mai 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Das Ganze wurde im Amtsblatt 11 des Landkreises Erlangen Höchstadt veröffentlicht. Dort ist die Begründung aber "Gefahr für Leben und Gesundheit" durch Munitionsaltlasten. Diese Regelung wurde erlassen, _während _es laufenden Gespräche zwischen den Forstamtsverantwortlichen und Erlanger Mountainbikern und Vereinen gab. ...



Das gilt für den ganzen "Großraum Nürnberg"?
Sollte es eine Gefahr durch Munition und Altlasten geben, ist es aber verständlich, das Sperrungen für die Allgemeinheit erlassen werden - auch unabhängig vom Ausgang von Gesprächen mit Vertretern einer Nutzergruppe.


----------



## lowfat (5. Mai 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das gilt für den ganzen "Großraum Nürnberg"?
> Sollte es eine Gefahr durch Munition und Altlasten geben, ist es aber verständlich, das Sperrungen für die Allgemeinheit erlassen werden - auch unabhängig vom Ausgang von Gesprächen mit Vertretern einer Nutzergruppe.


Es ist im Moment nicht klar, ob es diese Verodnung ist, auf die sie sich jetzt beziehen, oder irgendetwas Anderes der Auslöser der Eskalation war. Das müssen wir noch rausfinden.
ZUm Thema Sperrungen wegen Munition:
Ich halte es nicht für selbstverständlich, bei Munitionsfunden einen ganzen Wald zu sperren. Ich arbeite in der Medizinindustrie. Da hat jede Diagnose und Therapie ein Risiko. Deshalb gibt es strukturierte Methoden zur Risikoabschätzung. Die Risikoabschätzung stellt man dann dem Nutzen gegenüber und entscheidet, ob man z.B. eine risikominimierende Massnahme treffen muss oder eine Therapie gar nicht macht. Auf den Tennenloher Forst angewendet wäre so eine Massnahme z.B eine Sperrrung.
Wäre man im Tennenloher Forst durch die Munitionsbelastung dem gleichen Risiko ausgesetzt, wie im Erlanger Radverkehr durch den allgemeinen Verkehr, hätte es seit der Aufgabe des Truppenübungsplatzes durch die Amerikaner schon zwei munitionsbedingte Unfälle mit Radfahrern geben müssen. Hat es aber nicht. Die Verschärfung der Sperrungen von 1.4.2014 wäre also nicht nötig gewesen.
Ich wünschte mir, unsere Verwaltungsfachleute in ERH wären wie in der Medizinindustrie (die in Erlangen sehr erfolgreich ist!) evidenzbasiert vorgegangen, anstatt sich auf subjektive Einschätzungen wie "Gefahr für Leben und Gesundheit" zu berufen


----------



## pndrev (5. Mai 2014)

"Großraum Nürnberg, also Fürth..." - warum sollte zB der Stadtwald Fürth, wo an mindestens einem großen Wanderparkplatz extra mit dem Schild geworben wird, dass Biker auf *allen* Wegen (rücksichtsvoll, versteht sich) fahren dürfen, von den Problemen am Rathsberg oder Tennenlohe betroffen sein? Die sollen mal halblang machen und die eigenen Gesetze, Vorderdnungen und insb. die mit der DIMB getroffenen Vereinbarungen nochmal lesen...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. Mai 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> "Großraum Nürnberg, also Fürth..." - warum sollte zB der Stadtwald Fürth, wo an mindestens einem großen Wanderparkplatz extra mit dem Schild geworben wird, dass Biker auf *allen* Wegen (rücksichtsvoll, versteht sich) fahren dürfen, von den Problemen am Rathsberg oder Tennenlohe betroffen sein? Die sollen mal halblang machen und die eigenen Gesetze, Vorderdnungen und insb. die mit der DIMB getroffenen Vereinbarungen nochmal lesen...


apropo fürth: ich war am wochenende im fürther stadtwald unterwegs (war ich noch nie). sehr schön dort; offenbar keine harvester-turbo-holzwirtschaft; eine *menge* unterschiedlichster waldnutzer, die sich zumindest dem ersten eindruck nach nicht mit tiernamen belegen bei begegnungen


----------



## pndrev (5. Mai 2014)

Mein Stammrevier... Schon einiges an Harvestern unterwegs gewesen, aber die Sperrungen deswegen waren etwas cleverer und Hauptwege weniger betroffen. Zur Zeit sind wieder ein paar Baumleger unterwegs (die Matschlöcher blockieren, warum auch immer...), aber das sind Stämmchen für die man nicht mal einen Bunnyhop braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Mai 2014)

an der Alten Veste ist das ganze vor 11 Jahren schonmal durchgespielt worden:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65841

Anwohner beschwerten sich, es gab einen bösen Artikel in der Zeitung, irgendwann Schilder und ein paar Wochen später waren zig Bäume gefällt worden um gezielt alle Dirts etc. dort unbefahrbar zu machen (ja, kein Totholz sondern normale, gesunde Bäume).


----------



## pndrev (5. Mai 2014)

Die Dirts an der Veste sind das eine, wenn es um Touren geht, gibt es wesentlich weniger Probleme... im Stadtwald gibt's ja jede Menge kleiner Trails, die auch alle komplett "unbebaut" sind.


----------



## endhirn (5. Mai 2014)

Zu Beginn möchte ich mich erst mal bei allen bedanken, die sich für uns MTBler einsetzen!

Ich beziehe mich im Folgenden auf die Situation am Rathsberg.
Meiner Meinung nach haben da wenige Leute einfach nur die richtigen Knöpfe gedrückt um ihren Willen durchzusetzen.
Dabei geht es wohl weder um den Natur- oder Umweltschutz, noch um das Thema Haftung bei Unfällen.
Beim Thema Natur- und Umweltschutz möchte ich anmerken, dass es wohl nur eine (durch den Menschen verursachte) Gefahr für den Wald gibt und dies ist die intensive Bewirtschaftung des Waldes. An der einen Stelle fährt ein Harvester den halben Wald kaputt, wo anders fließen Öl, Diesel oder Kraftstoffgemisch in das Erdreich. 
Jetzt kann man fragen, warum sich deswegen keiner beschwert? Ist doch ganz einfach, solang das Geld in die eigenen Taschen fließt ist alles in Ordnung. Dies gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für Privatbesitzer, nein auch der Freistaat Bayern handelt nach diesem Prinzip.

Beim Argument Haftung muss ich mittlerweile etwas Schmunzeln. Man hat zwar Angst, dass man für den Unfall eines MTBlers haften muss, nimmt aber gleichzeitig billigend in Kauf, dass sich ein Fußgänger an den eigenwilligen Wegsperrungen verletzt. 

Durch vernünftige Argumente wird sich in dieser Angelegenheit wohl (leider) keine Lösung finden lassen. Die "sauberste" Lösung wäre wohl die Entscheidung einer höheren Instanz. Diese Entscheidung wird wohl nicht alle glücklich machen, aber man hätte endlich seine Ruhe.

In diesem Zusammenhang bin ich auch etwas über das Vorgehen des Landratsamtes enttäuscht.
Bisher habe ich nicht verstanden, auf welcher Datengrundlage das Landratsamt seine Entscheidungen getroffen hat. Wurden am Rathsberg Zählungen der MTBler durchgeführt? Hat man sonstige Maßnahmen durchgeführt um seiner Entscheidung ein vernünftiges Fundament zu verpassen? 
Würde ein außenstehender Sachverständiger zum selben Ergebnis kommen?

Für mich bleibt der fade Beigeschmack, dass hier Verwandtschaft und Freundschaft mehr zählt, als solide Daten.


----------



## pndrev (5. Mai 2014)

Interessant wäre, was passiert, wenn sich ein Wanderer dort verletzt (wie die ältere Dame zB) und dann versucht, den Waldbesitzer haftbar zu machen...


----------



## Fluffy1 (5. Mai 2014)

ich werde mich heute am rathsberg auf den zugebaumten abschnitten ein wenig verletzten hab ich so im gefühl. muss dann leider die bergrettung anrufen weil ja kein normaler mensch zu mir und meinem verstauchten knöchel kommen kann ohne sich selbst zu verletzen.

mfg
ein mountainbiker



ich frage mich schon die ganze zeit wieso der weg um die koppel gesperrt ist. der trail ist doch offizieller wanderweg nachdem alles vor paar jahren zur waldautobahn umgebaut wurde und der kleine fluss in betonröhren verschwunden ist?
was is da jetzt sache?


----------



## tawasbij (5. Mai 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da der Beitrag von Waldeigentuemer bezüglich des in Bayern bestehenden Betretungsrechts der freien Natur und des Waldes von einer gewissen Interessenlage geprägt ist, nehme ich hierzu mal kurz Stellung:
> 
> 
> Die Abhandlungen des Ministeriums auf der oben verlinken Seite sind nicht geeignet jemanden über das Betretungsrecht in Bayern korrekt zu informieren. Nur ein Beispiel: Welcher Radfahrer kann schon einen Weg beurteilen, ob "durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist"? Das zeigt schon, dass man mit der Seite nichts anfangen kann, weil sie die Systematik des Gesetzes nicht berücksichtigt.
> ...





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da der Beitrag von Waldeigentuemer bezüglich des in Bayern bestehenden Betretungsrechts der freien Natur und des Waldes von einer gewissen Interessenlage geprägt ist, nehme ich hierzu mal kurz Stellung:
> 
> 
> Die Abhandlungen des Ministeriums auf der oben verlinken Seite sind nicht geeignet jemanden über das Betretungsrecht in Bayern korrekt zu informieren. Nur ein Beispiel: Welcher Radfahrer kann schon einen Weg beurteilen, ob "durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist"? Das zeigt schon, dass man mit der Seite nichts anfangen kann, weil sie die Systematik des Gesetzes nicht berücksichtigt.
> ...



@Waldeigentümer: ich würde mich über eine Stellungnahme zum Post von Sun on Tour freuen. Die anderen hier anwesenden Waldnutzer übrigens auch, denke ich... Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .fabienne. (6. Mai 2014)

Zum Stadtwald in Fürth: Hier ist die Situation sicher noch nicht so schlimm wie am Rathsberg oder in Kalchreuth aber ich weiß, dass die Stimmung auch hier nicht gerade gut ist. Die Stadt ist aber daran interessiert ein Angebot für die Mountainbiker zu schaffen, allerdings nur wenn nichts mehr wild gebaut wird. 
Das gilt vor allem für den Bereich um den Felsenkeller. Dort gibt es einige (wenn auch kleine) Bereiche in denen kein Holz gemacht wird und auch nicht gejagt wird, einfach um hier mal die "Natur" Natur sein zu lassen. Der Stadtwald ist halt ein sehr kleiner Wald (gerade mal 500 ha) mit sehr vielen Nutzern unterschiedlichster Interessensgruppen, deswegen einfach immer freundlich bleiben. 
Und er ist von sehr vielen Wegen durchzogen, da ist genug dabei zum bissl Trailfahren, auch wenns nicht wirklich spektakulär ist. Also falls hier jemand mitlesen sollte, der dort öfters mal buddelt: lasst das bitte sein, bringt eh nix, da es wieder kaputt gemacht wird und verärgert nur den Förster und damit wird jede Chance vertan vllt mal legal etwas bauen zu dürfen


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

Außer an der Alten Veste habe ich im Stadtwald aber auch noch keine Buddelaktionen gesehen auf den natürlichen Trails. Am Felsenkeller bin ich seltener.

Angebote sind gut, aber die Masse interessieren Touren auf naturbelassenen Trails, keine gebauten Strecken. Und da insbesondere die mögliche Vielfalt und spontane Streckenwahl, die im dichten Wegenetz dort vorhanden ist. Wer Downhill fahren und üben will kann die halbe Stunde nach Osternohe fahren...


----------



## pera (6. Mai 2014)

Von dieser Aufforderung, woanders hinzufahren, halte ich überhaupt nichts:
a) Radsport soll nicht Motorsport voraussetzen.
b) Osternohe ist eine Wochenend-Geschichte, und selbst da ist es für viele nicht mobile Jugendliche schwierig.
c) Genauso gut könnte man dich zum Befahren naturbelassener Trails in die Fränkische schicken, dort gibt es etablierte, markierte und völlig legale Wanderwege.


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

Der Streitpunkt sind aber die gebauten Sprünge etc. wie an der Veste. Wenn man sich mit den Trails zufrieden gibt wie sie vorhanden sind, ist alles in Ordnung - nur zeig mir mal den Downhiller, der sich mit damit begnügt. Dafür ist der Stadtwald nämlich komplett uninteressant. Sogar bei uns im Dorf ist jedes noch so kleine Wäldchen mit Kickern und Doubles komplett umgegraben, dass man zu Fuß schon nicht mehr durch kommt. Sorry, das muss nicht sein - 'nohe sind im Auto 30 Minuten und der nächste legale Dirtpark mit dem Bike auch in derselben Zeit erreichbar. Da sollten sich im Fall von Jugendlichen die Eltern vielleicht auch ein wenig verantwortungsvoller zeigen und ihre Kids dann halt auch in den Park fahren, wenn sie ihnen schon die entsprechenden Bikes spendieren.

Und das wird dann mit dem "Angebot legal gebauter Strecken" zum Problem, weil ich schon jetzt garantieren kann, dass die Biker, die eben Trailtouren fahren wollen und nicht Parkstrecken, plötzlich auf den gewohnten Trails Probleme bekommen. Gibt ja dann spezielle Strecken. Dass die unter Umständen ungeeignet sind weil nur für eine Teilgruppe gebaut, interessiert herzlich wenig.

Und ja, ich fahre auch gerne in die Fränkische für Touren, weil es dort anspruchsvoller und länger geht.


----------



## pera (6. Mai 2014)

Was wir brauchen, sind Lösungen für alle, nicht nur für Teilgruppen, das sind sowohl hüpfende Kids als auch alternde Trailsurfer . Ich glaube nicht, dass gebaute Sprünge der eigentliche Streitpunkt sind, die sind Vorwand. Es kristallisiert sich immer mehr heraus, dass der Forst gegenüber MTB eine härtere Linie fahren will und uns von allen Trails runter haben will (außer eben von etablierten, markierten, in hochoffiziellen Karten verzeichneten Wanderwegen; da möchte er uns wahrscheinlich auch runter haben, kann er aber nicht).


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

pera schrieb:


> Was wir brauchen, sind Lösungen für alle, nicht nur für Teilgruppen, das sind sowohl hüpfende Kids als auch alternde Trailsurfer.



Da sind wir uns ja einig. 

Aber illegale Bauten sind halt definitiv nicht hilfreich, alleine weil sie "Argumente" liefern. Der Dirtpark Veitsbronn ist für die Hüpfer nun wirklich nicht weit und auch abseits der Straße mit dem Bike in Kürze zu erreichen. Ich war selber schon da und war erstaunt, dass es da tatsächlich verschieden harte Lines gibt und nicht nur eine einzige.

Wie man allerdings den Stadtwald mit seinem Spinnennetz an Trails regulieren will, würde mich interessieren. Das dürfte so ziemlich komplett unmöglich sein. Und auf den offiziellen Wanderwegen Biken kann keine Lösung sein, Wanderer, Geschwindigkeiten etc, haben wir ja alles durch. Im Gegensatz zu Tennenlohne (ehem Truppenübungsplatz) oder Rathsberg (Naturschutzgebiet?) wird es im Stadtwald hoffentlich schwerer, andere Gründe vorzuschieben.


----------



## reo-fahrer (6. Mai 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Außer an der Alten Veste habe ich im Stadtwald aber auch noch keine Buddelaktionen gesehen auf den natürlichen Trails. Am Felsenkeller bin ich seltener.



Es sind in den letzten 2-3 Jahren am Hang Richtung Burgfarrnbach runter, d.h. oberhalb vom Felsenkeller einige neue Trails bewusst in den Wald gefahren/gebaut worden, was dort an Sprüngen reingebaut wurde ist mittlerweile schon alles weg, die Wege gibt's alle noch. Und das waren letztlich auch "Buddel-Aktionen", nicht so auffällig wie die big-line am Buck, aber halt durch bis dato unberührten Wald.

Was man so aus einschlägigen Quellen gehört hat *hust*: an der Bauschutt-Deponie ist ja im Gespräch dort einen wie auch immer gearteten MTB-"Park" anzulegen (in meiner Gallery ist ein Foto vom Zeitungsartikel darüber). Sprich wohl bisschen Bergab, bisschen Springen etc. Und die Hoffnung ist wohl, sobald das fertig ist die kleineren Trails zu sperren. (Ist am Ochsenkopf ja auch so, die offizielle Strecke ist da, am M-Weg + Winterwanderweg hängen Schilder "für Radfahrer gesperrt"). Ob das alles was wird und wann steht in den Sternen, zumindest die Planungen für das MTB-Gelände laufen.

Und im Stadtwald darf man nicht übersehen, das die Zuständigkeit zweigeteilt ist: Alte Veste, Waldspielplatz etc. sind Staatsforst, 2003 waren die Schilder von der Staatsforstverwaltung Erlangen, Wildschweingehege und alles Richtung Norden zur B8 ist unter der Verwaltung der Stadtförsterei der Stadt Fürth.


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Was man so aus einschlägigen Quellen gehört hat *hust*: an der Bauschutt-Deponie ist ja im Gespräch dort einen wie auch immer gearteten MTB-"Park" anzulegen (in meiner Gallery ist ein Foto vom Zeitungsartikel darüber). Sprich wohl bisschen Bergab, bisschen Springen etc. Und die Hoffnung ist wohl, sobald das fertig ist die kleineren Trails zu sperren.



Und genau das ist doch sinnlos. Touren wollen auch auf Trails gefahren werden. Illegal bebaute Trails sperren / rückbauen - keine Diskussion, klar. Aber die restlichen Wege? Komplett kontraproduktiv.

Das meint ich mit: Wenn es ein offizielles "Angebot" gibt, orientiert es sich an einer Teilgruppe (Downhill, Dirt), und verbaut dann den anderen Gruppen (Trail, Tour) den Spaß am Wald.


----------



## pera (6. Mai 2014)

Und genau das ist mein Punkt: es muss AUCH ein Angebot für Trailtourer geben!


----------



## Waldeigentuemer (6. Mai 2014)

*@Sun on Tour:*

Zu Ihrem Zitat:
_"Dass man Wege nicht ohne Einverständnis des Eigentümers anlegen darf, sollte dabei aber kla_r sein"

Die Eigentümer sind mit keinen "Wegen" ausser den BEFESTIGTEN einverstanden und haben das ganz klar ausgedrückt.
Die meisten benutzten Trails sind Rückegassen oder wild entstandene Pfade, die ohnehin nicht befahren werden dürfen. Davon gibt es hier sehr viele. 
Wird von Ihnen jeder Pfad zum Weg erklärt? Dann könnten Sie immer zu mehreren durch den Wald preschen und hätten schon wieder einen neuen "Weg" geschaffen... 
(Nur zur Sicherheit) *@ ALLE: Das ist natürlich verboten!*

Die von mir seinerzeit im Forum gepostete Rechtslage entspricht der Ansicht des Amtes für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten Fürth, des Landratsamtes Erlangen-Höchstadt sowie der Waldeigentümer.

Da die Akzeptanz des geltenden Rechts für Sie nicht möglich zu sein scheint, sollte das zeitnah gerichtlich geklärt werden.

Hierzu steht es Ihnen allen frei 

1. gegen den/die Waldeigentümer wegen der im Wald gefällten Bäume etc. zu klagen
2. gegen Ihnen zugegangene Bescheide des Landratsamtes Widerspruch einzulegen und den gerichtlichen Weg einzuschlagen.

zum Thema Strafrecht:
Wie können Sie allen Waldeigentümern eine umfassende Befreiung vor möglichen polizei- und staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen, und strafrechtliche Freistellung bezüglich sämtlicher Unfälle garantieren?

An Sie auch schöne Grüsse.

*@ALLE:*

Sachbeschädigungen, Beleidigungen etc. sind nicht hilfreich und haben strafrechtliche Konsequenzen.

Bitte verhalten Sie sich korrekt gegenüber den Kontrolleuren. 
Meinungsverschiedenheiten müssen Sie an anderer Stelle klären.

*Damit wäre von meiner Seite alles gesagt (geschrieben). 
Mehr kann ich zur Erklärung der Rechtslage nicht beitragen.
Weitere Fragen etc. bitte ich anderweitig zu klären.*

Ihnen allen wünsche ich auch künftig unfallfreies Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

@Waldeigentuemer : Dann bitte ich um Stellungnahme, wie ihre Position mit der im Jahr 2000 getroffenen Vereinbarung der DIMB mit der Staatsregierung Bayern vereinbar ist. Hier der Link: http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Vereinbarung_Mountainbiking_Bayern.pdf

Die von ihnen vertretene Position wirft das friedliche Miteinander, das bisher in Bayern herrscht, nämlich ins letzte Jahrtausend zurück.


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

pera schrieb:


> Und genau das ist mein Punkt: es muss AUCH ein Angebot für Trailtourer geben!



Das Angebot existiert bereits und wird legal genutzt. Fahren auf allen geeigneten Wegen, die bisher noch auch als naturfest defininiert sind (außer in Erlangen, wie es scheint), unabhängig von ihrer Entstehungsgeschichte (die sieht man ihnen nämlich nicht an...). Einzige Einschränkung ist, dass Fußgängern Vorrang gewährt werden kann. In Naturschutzgebieten können natürlich andere Regeln gelten, auch wenn die Begründung Blödsinn ist - der Weg ist schließlich da und wird von Wanderern genutzt. Diese sind, wie im Harz nachgewiesen, sogar eher dafür verantwortlich, bei schlechten Bedingungen den Weg zu verbreitern und Alternativrouten auszulaufen als Biker.

Alles andere ist für Tourenfahrer Quatsch. Kanalisierung auf Waldwege bringt nur noch mehr Ärger, dass muss doch sogar den Waldeigentümern klar sein...


----------



## lowfat (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Waldeigentümer,
erst einmal danke, daß Sie sich noch zu Wort melden.

Mich enttäuscht, daß Sie wieder nur formal und nicht inhaltlich argumentieren. Es hätte genügend inhaltliche Fargen in diesem Forum gegeben, die eine Auseinandersetzung lohnen. Ihre Argumentation würde beuten, daß auch ausgewiesene Wanderwege in Rathsberg zurückgebaut werden müssten. 

Mich enttäuscht, daß Radfahren am Rathsberg verboten sein soll, ihre Mitwaldbesitzer neben den frisch aufgehängten Schilden "Radfahren Verboten" mit dem Auto ins Naturschutzgebiet fahren (So zufällig beobachtet letzten Samstag um 12.50, als ich selbst mit dem Auto unterwegs war). Das zu verstehen übersteigt wohl meinen schlichten Intellekt.

Mich enttäuscht, daß Sie die Diskussion für beendet erklären und nicht das Potential erkennen, welches darin steckt, Betroffene (Mountainbiker, andere Naturnutzer) zu Beteiligten zu machen.
Glauben Sie wirklich, daß Sie mit diesem Vorgehen eine dauerhafte Lösung herbeiführen können? Ich verbleibe mit großer Verwunderung...


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Mich enttäuscht, daß Sie die Diskussion für beendet erklären und nicht das Potential erkennen, welches darin steckt, Betroffene (Mountainbiker, adere Naturnutzer) zu Beteiligten zu machen.




Dann könnte man ja nicht mehr argumentieren, dass ein Dialog mit Bikern nicht möglich ist, da es keine Anlaufstellen gibt...


----------



## lowfat (6. Mai 2014)

Es gibt die IG MTB Erlangen, die auch in allen runden Tischen seit Januar massgeblich beteiligt war. 
Und, ja, es ist meistens mühsam, nach Lösungen zu suchen. Vor allem, wenn sie tragfähig sein sollen. Man muss es nur wollen. Die Mühe lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## static (6. Mai 2014)

Es entsteht halt immer mehr der Eindruck, dass man die Leute nicht im Wald haben *will*. Auf so einer Grundlage lässt sich immer schwer diskutieren. Das trifft auch auf das Tennenloher-Forst Problem zu.

Was ich immer lustig finde, wenn wieder mit Verboten und Verordnungen um sich geworfen wird und entsprechend auf die Gesetze verwiesen wird, ist, dass diese Gesetze zu bestimmten Zwcken erlassen wurden. Sowas steht dann meist ganz am Anfang des Gesetzestextes und wird scheinbar oft vergessen.

Hier was aus Artikel 1 des Waldgesetzes für Bayern:
_(1) [...] Er ist wesentlicher Teil der natürlichen Lebensgrundlage und hat landeskulturelle, wirtschaftliche, *soziale sowie gesundheitliche Aufgaben* zu erfüllen. [...]_
_(2) Dieses Gesetz soll *insbesondere *dazu dienen:_
_	[...]_
_  5. die Erholung der Bevölkerung im Wald zu *ermöglichen *und die Erholungsmöglichkeit zu *verbessern*,_
_	[...]_
_  7. die Waldbesitzer und ihre Selbsthilfeeinrichtungen in der Verfolgung dieser Ziele zu unterstützen und zu fördern,_
_  8. einen Ausgleich zwischen den Belangen der Allgemeinheit und der Waldbesitzer herbeizuführen._

Oder was ganz besonders schönes, wie ich finde, aus Artikel 3 Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz:
_*Bei Maßnahmen des Naturschutzes* und der Landschaftspflege *ist die besondere Bedeutung* einer natur- und landschaftsverträglichen Land-, Forst- und Fischereiwirtschaft *für die Erhaltung der Kultur- und Erholungslandschaft zu berücksichtigen*._
_[...]_
(Das musss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...)

Im Landratsamt sollte man sich mal Gedanken machen, ob das bisherige Handeln wirklich so richtig war oder vielleicht doch eher etwas einseitig!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (6. Mai 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:
			
		

> *Damit wäre von meiner Seite alles gesagt (geschrieben).
> Mehr kann ich zur Erklärung der Rechtslage nicht beitragen.
> Weitere Fragen etc. bitte ich anderweitig zu klären.*


@Waldeigentuemer
Schade, dass ich mit Ihnen nicht höflich und sachlich kommunizieren kann.
Aber es gibt ja viele Andere in diesem Forum...


----------



## AnAx (6. Mai 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> *@Sun on Tour:*
> 
> Zu Ihrem Zitat:
> _"Dass man Wege nicht ohne Einverständnis des Eigentümers anlegen darf, sollte dabei aber kla_r sein"



Lieber Waldeigentümer, das ist nicht der wesentliche Teil des Beitrags von @Sun on Tour ! Und in diesem Punkt stimmt er Ihrer Rechtsansicht ja sogar zu...



> Die Eigentümer sind mit keinen "Wegen" ausser den BEFESTIGTEN einverstanden und haben das ganz klar ausgedrückt.
> Die meisten benutzten Trails sind Rückegassen oder wild entstandene Pfade, die ohnehin nicht befahren werden dürfen. Davon gibt es hier sehr viele.
> Wird von Ihnen jeder Pfad zum Weg erklärt? Dann könnten Sie immer zu mehreren durch den Wald preschen und hätten schon wieder einen neuen "Weg" geschaffen...
> (Nur zur Sicherheit) *@ ALLE: Das ist natürlich verboten!*





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Aus dem Kommentar Engelhard zum Naturschutzrecht in Bayern (übrigens der selbe, der oben zitiert wird):
> Auf den Zustand des Wegs kommt es nicht an. Ein Weg muss nicht unbedingt ein
> Durchgangsweg sein, auch eine „Sackgasse“ fällt darunter' Wege sind auch Pfade,
> Steige, Alpenvereinswege und dgl. Hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfad
> ...




Da picken Sie, lieber Herr Waldeigentümer und Ihre Kollegen, sich doch die Rosinen aus der vermeintlichen Rechtslage und die missbeliebigen Teile werden unterschlagen!
Der Engelhardt-Kommentar sagt doch eindeutig, dass auch ein Pfad ein Weg ist und dass vorhandene Wege/Pfade auch benutzt werden dürfen!
Ob in Ihrem Fall die Waldeigentümer nicht mit anderen als befestigten Wegen einverstanden sind, ist für die Rechtslage leider unerheblich. Schließlich kann nicht von jedem, der sein Recht auf die Nutzung des Waldes als Erholungsraum wahrnimmt, erwartet werden, dass er sich über die Weg-Definitionen der jeweiligen Waldeigentümer, deren Grund er passiert, informiert.
Noch dazu widerspricht Ihre Ansicht dem *Sinn des Gesetzes*, der ja darauf zielt die Nutzung des Waldes als Erholungsraum zu ermöglichen!



> Die von mir seinerzeit im Forum gepostete Rechtslage entspricht der Ansicht des Amtes für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten Fürth, des Landratsamtes Erlangen-Höchstadt sowie der Waldeigentümer.
> 
> Da die Akzeptanz des geltenden Rechts für Sie nicht möglich zu sein scheint, sollte das zeitnah gerichtlich geklärt werden.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, dass solches bald geschieht, allein um Ihren Versuchen, (Nutzungs)rechte einzuschränken, Einhalt zu gebieten!


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2014)

Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> *...*
> Da die Akzeptanz des geltenden Rechts für Sie nicht möglich zu sein scheint, sollte das zeitnah gerichtlich geklärt werden.
> Hierzu steht es Ihnen allen frei...



Wir akzeptieren selbstverständlich geltendes Recht; der Versuch, selbiges zu beugen geht ganz offensichtlich von einer unheilvollen Allianz aus Behörden und Waldeigentümern aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endhirn (6. Mai 2014)

static schrieb:


> Es entsteht halt immer mehr der Eindruck, dass man die Leute nicht im Wald haben *will*...



Der Satz trifft es doch ganz gut, hier geht es um eine persönliche Abneigung gegen eine bestimmte Gruppe der Bevölkerung.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Mai 2014)

endhirn schrieb:


> Der Satz trifft es doch ganz gut, hier geht es um eine persönliche Abneigung gegen eine bestimmte Gruppe der Bevölkerung.



Hat es für diese Erkenntnis jetzt echt 25 Seiten gebraucht?


----------



## endhirn (6. Mai 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hat es für diese Erkenntnis jetzt echt 25 Seiten gebraucht?



Der Gedanke kam mir schon früher, nur habe ich eben gehofft hier vielleicht auch eine menschliche Antwort und sinnvolle Argumente für das Verbot zu lesen. Man bildet sich oft auch zu schnell seine Meinung, ohne sämtliche Fakten zu kennen.
Mit der klaren Aussage: "Ich möchte kein MTBler in meinem Wald.", könnte man mehr anfangen.
Im Moment investieren die aktiven Gegner dieses Verbotes eine Menge (Frei)Zeit, um Gesetzestexte zu studieren, die Argumente der Gegenseite zu entkräften und um Werbung für die eigene Sache zu machen. Dies finde ich übrigens spitze!
Nur ich frage mich, was Verhandlungen mit einer Gegenpartei bringen sollen, die eigentlich nicht zu Verhandlungen bereit ist (so empfinde ich die Lage).
Das ist wie eine Diskussion mit einem Kleinkind, irgendwann nutzt man eben seine Position als Erwachsener.
Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit, sich auch eine starke Verhandlungsposition zu schaffen und nicht nur zu versuchen die andere Seite durch logische Argumente überzeugen zu wollen. Wer weiß...


----------



## pndrev (6. Mai 2014)

endhirn schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit, sich auch eine starke Verhandlungsposition zu schaffen und nicht nur zu versuchen die andere Seite durch logische Argumente überzeugen zu wollen. Wer weiß...



Das frustrierende: Das wurde 2000 schon gemacht, mit allen großen Radverbänden, Regierung Bayern und Forst. Wird nur jetzt von lokalen Waldeigentümern über den Haufen geworfen. 

Im ganzen Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis preise ich Bayern und insb die Region FÜ/N/ER an für den liberalen Umgang mit der Bikerszene, den freundlichen Umgangston und das erstklassige Trailnetz, und muss das jetzt anfangen zu revidieren... Wie gesagt, der gegenwärtige Kurs von @Waldeigentuemer bringt die Szene wieder ins letzte Jahrtausend.


----------



## _arGh_ (7. Mai 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Und genau das ist doch sinnlos. Touren wollen auch auf Trails gefahren werden. Illegal bebaute Trails sperren / rückbauen - keine Diskussion, klar. Aber die restlichen Wege? Komplett kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Das meint ich mit: Wenn es ein offizielles "Angebot" gibt, orientiert es sich an einer Teilgruppe (Downhill, Dirt), und verbaut dann den anderen Gruppen (Trail, Tour) den Spaß am Wald.


was sind denn dann die "restlichen wege": etablierte trails, die vielleicht auch mal in grauer vorzeit von inzw. älteren herren eingefahren wurden? merkste was: das führt zu nix..
genauso das verteufeln anderer mtbler: jeder kann mit dem rad seiner wahl in den wald. ich sag dir auch nicht, was du zu tun/lassen hast.


----------



## pndrev (7. Mai 2014)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> genauso das verteufeln anderer mtbler: jeder kann mit dem rad seiner wahl in den wald. ich sag dir auch nicht, was du zu tun/lassen hast.



Irgendwo hast du die Argumentationskette nicht verstanden...

Kann er. Soll er auch dürfen. Nur illegal Bauen geht nicht.

Und dann argumentier mal gegenüber Forstbeamten, dass der angelegte Downhill Trail für dein 100mm Allmountain komplett ungeeignet ist, und du trotz des groß angelegten Downhill / Dirtareal auf den normalen Trails fahren willst. Da wirst du nicht weit kommen. Daher sind diese staatlich geplanten Nischenlösungen einfach unbrauchbar, wenn ich die Aussage "Bikergelände an der Deponie kommt" -> Downhill, Dirt mit der Aussage "andere Trails werden gesperrt" kombiniere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (7. Mai 2014)

auf deine sogenannte argumentationskette hab ich mit meinem post in keiner weise bezug genommen.
da stand eine frage: du hast keine antwort drauf gegeben.
ganz im gegenteil gings wieder weiter mit der leier von wegen downhill..

ich will nicht streiten: es führt zu gar nichts, wenn innerhalb der sogenannten community mit dem finger auf den anderen gezigt wird: man sollte eher auf eine konstruktive lösung für alle hinarbeiten.


----------



## siluweis (7. Mai 2014)

@argh und @pndrev: Irgendwie redet ihr aneinander vorbei


----------



## mw.dd (7. Mai 2014)

siluweis schrieb:


> @argh und @pndrev: Irgendwie redet ihr aneinander vorbei



...und vor allem am Thema vorbei. Hier geht es um das Recht, Straßen und Wege im Wald mit dem Rad zu befahren, solange dies natur- und sozialverträglich möglich ist; das ist nicht verhandelbar.
Eine "konstruktive Lösung" nur wird für das Problem der illegalen Trails benötigt. Dafür kann "ein Bikergelände an der Deponie" ein Ansatz sein.


----------



## pndrev (7. Mai 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...und vor allem am Thema vorbei. Hier geht es um das Recht, Straßen und Wege im Wald mit dem Rad zu befahren, solange dies natur- und sozialverträglich möglich ist; das ist nicht verhandelbar.
> Eine "konstruktive Lösung" nur wird für das Problem der illegalen Trails benötigt. Dafür kann "ein Bikergelände an der Deponie" ein Ansatz sein.




Nicht anderes sage ich... Das Anlegen des Bikergeländes an der Deponie darf nicht an die Schliessung aller anderen Trails gekoppelt sein...


----------



## mät__ (7. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe zwei Ziele unserer Community:

1. Bestehende Wege und Pfade dürfen mit dem Rad befahren werden. Baumaßnahmen sind dort nicht erlaubt.
2. Errichtung spezieller, nur für Radfahrer freigegebener Wege und Flächen, an denen Sprünge, Hügel, Steilkurven etc. gebaut werden dürfen. (z.B. Für Downhill, Dirtjump). Vorbild kann hier z.B. die Stadt Heidelberg und der Verein HD Freeride e.V. sein. http://www.hd-freeride.de/strecke/ Dort wurde eine Strecke nur für Radfahrer freigegeben und das Befahren ist nur den Vereinsmitgliedern + Gästen erlaubt -> Klare Regeln, Ansprechpartner bei Problemen, Versicherungsschutz

@Waldeigentümer:
Mal ungeachtet jeglicher Gesetzestexte, eine direkt Frage: Was genau stört sie an den Radfahrern in ihrem Wald? Über eine aussagekräftige Antwort freuen sich alle Diskussionsteilnehmer!


----------



## guetti (7. Mai 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und teile einen Beitrag aus der Facebookgruppe "Mountainbikegruppe Erlangen", hoffe das geht in Ordnung
> 
> 
> "Hi Leute,
> ...


Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dass diese ganzen nichts besseres zu tun habenden von unseren Steuergeldern bezahlten Erfüllungsgehilfen des Staates ihr sogenanntes Recht in unserem Lobbyistenstaat ausüben selbst in einem Gebiet in dem man seit 20 Jahren Problemlos fahren konnte, dann ja dann haben sie leider ihr Ziel erreicht und ich fahre kein MTB mehr, denn auf Schotterwegen mag ich nicht fahren und Zeit mit dem Auto in die Fränkische zu fahren habe ich nicht immer, es lebe die Bananenrepublik. Außerdem bin ich es leid als friedliebender MTBler mich in meiner Freizeit mit solch einem engstirnigen Volk auseinanderzusetzen zu müssen, als Beamte müssen die ja auch nie in ihrem Job Kompromisse finden und können sich immer schön an ihren Verordnungen festklammern, ich darf gar nicht schreiben was ich dafür empfinde, aber schön unsere Steuergelder abgreifen aber bitte schön als Volk still halten, denn ansonsten bist du sofort ein Verbrecher und bekommst eine Anzeige ...


----------



## Axalp (8. Mai 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> ...Kanalisierung auf Waldwege bringt nur noch mehr Ärger, dass muss doch sogar den Waldeigentümern klar sein...


 
Das ist aber dem Forst und den Waldeigentümern "herzlich" egal, denn es ist *DEIN* Problem, wenn Du einen Kinderwagenschiebenden Familienvater zusammen fährst.


----------



## nightwolf (8. Mai 2014)

Axalp schrieb:


> (...) @Waldeigentümer:
> Mal ungeachtet jeglicher Gesetzestexte, eine direkt Frage: Was genau stört sie an den Radfahrern in ihrem Wald? Über eine aussagekräftige Antwort freuen sich alle Diskussionsteilnehmer!


Es besteht wohl die Angst vor moeglichen Schadenersatzklagen von MTBlern, die sich auf Singletrails auf die Fresse legen.

Siehe hier:


Waldeigentuemer schrieb:


> (...) zum Thema Strafrecht:
> Wie können Sie allen Waldeigentümern eine umfassende Befreiung vor möglichen polizei- und staatsanwaltschaftlichen Ermittlungen, und strafrechtliche Freistellung bezüglich sämtlicher Unfälle garantieren? (...)


Diesen Punkt kann ich fast sogar verstehen. Letztlich muss man heute Angst haben, wegen aller moeglichen und unmoeglichen Dingen verklagt zu werden. Die Geschichten mit Abmahnungen wegen des Copyrights an 08/15 Produktfotos oder wegen 'nichtpositiven' Meinungsaeusserungen ueber Hersteller und Shops in Internetforen kennt ja inzwischen jeder.

Es bedarf wohl eines hoechstrichterlichen Urteils, das letztinstanzlich klaert, dass Ansprueche gegen den Grundbesitzer bei den ueblichen selbstverschuldeten Alleinstuerzen ausgeschlossen sind und man sich im Wald auf eigene Gefahr bewegt.


----------



## pera (8. Mai 2014)

Zur Verdeutlichung: Es geht den Waldbesitzern explizit um STRAFRECHT, weniger um ZIVILRECHT (da gibts bereits günstige Urteile).


----------



## static (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn jemand die Garantie haben möchte, dass er für keine Unfälle im Wald belangt werden kann, dann darf er keinen Wald besitzen.
Wenn man schon ein Stück der öffentlichen Natur zu seinem persönlichen Vorteil besitzt, dann hat man nunmal auch eine Verantwortung, trägt vielleicht ein gewisses Risiko und geht bestimmte Pflichten ein.
Wobei ich das Problem nicht wirklich sehe. Mehr Sicherheit, als die aktuelle rechtliche Lage bietet, wird man auch in Zukunft bestimmt nicht bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (8. Mai 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...
> Es bedarf wohl eines hoechstrichterlichen Urteils, das letztinstanzlich klaert, dass Ansprueche gegen den Grundbesitzer bei den ueblichen selbstverschuldeten Alleinstuerzen ausgeschlossen sind und man sich im Wald auf eigene Gefahr bewegt.



Gibt es längst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-machtwort-aus-karlsruhe.609293/


----------



## gandi85 (8. Mai 2014)

static schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Garantie haben möchte, dass er für keine Unfälle im Wald belangt werden kann, dann darf er keinen Wald besitzen.
> Wenn man schon ein Stück der öffentlichen Natur zu seinem persönlichen Vorteil besitzt, dann hat man nunmal auch eine Verantwortung, trägt vielleicht ein gewisses Risiko und geht bestimmte Pflichten ein.
> Wobei ich das Problem nicht wirklich sehe. Mehr Sicherheit, als die aktuelle rechtliche Lage bietet, wird man auch in Zukunft bestimmt nicht bekommen.



Sorry aber das ist ein schmarrn. 
Wenn auch nur das geringste Risiko strafrechtlich belangt zu werden bestünde, könnte ich jeden Waldbesitzer verstehen. 
Die angeführten Urteile zeigen ja aber, dass es eben nicht so ist.


----------



## static (8. Mai 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wenn auch nur das geringste Risiko strafrechtlich belangt zu werden bestünde, könnte ich jeden Waldbesitzer verstehen.


Natürlich. Mir ging's eher um das Wort "Garantie". Die wird man nämlich niemals bekommen, deshalb macht's auch nicht viel Sinn sie zu fordern. Dann dürfte ich ja gar nichts im Leben machen...


----------



## Der_FloM (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal danke an alle die sich hier gegenseitig die § um die ohren "schreiben". 

Besonders an @Waldeigentuemer, weil ich finde es nicht selbstverständlich hier seine Meinung alleine gegen alle doch sehr sachlich zu vertreten. 

Aber leider finde ich wie auch einige andere, dass wir uns eher in Kleinigkeiten und in einem Tschungel aus Vorschriften und Verordnungen verirren. 

Also was wollen Sie (ich bin jetzt einfach so frei und nehme das einfach mal so an)

1. Sie wollen, das in Ihrem Wald keine neuen Wege gebaut werden?
2. Bestehende Wege sollen nicht befahren werden?
3. Wenn bestehende Wege unbedingt von uns MTBler genutzt werden müssen dann bitte nicht zu viele von uns damit der Wald nicht zu stark beschädigt wird?

Wege = Trails 
Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig skizziert. 


Was wollen die MTBler: 

1. Fahren auf Trails?
2. Am besten sollen es Trails sein die lange sind und sehr abwechslungsreich?
3. Die Wege sollen möglichst nahe am Wohnort also Erlangen liegen. 

Habe mal meine Wunsch Lösung genommen


So jetzt die Frage an Sie Herr Waldeigentümer, meinen Sie das Verbote und Verordnungen die Situation lösen können? 
In Erlangen und Umgebung gibt es Tausende von Bikern und ich glaube es werden in nächster Zeit auch noch einige mehr. 
Und glauben Sie, wenn auch Wege/Trails in Staatlichen Wäldern geschlossen oder gesperrt werden, wird sich die Situation für Sie am Rathsberg entspannen?

Ich glaube nicht!


Wie könnte das Problem gelöst werden? Die eleganteste Lösung für alle wären doch Offizielle Trails auf Öffentlichen Grund und Boden?


Ergebnis:  
- Die meisten Biker fahren dann wahrscheinlich auf den Öffentlichen Trails - nicht in Ihrem Wald
- Wir Biker haben endlich eine möglichkeit unseren Sport "legal" auszuüben 
- Wenn Sie dann Wege versperren oder platt machen stört das keinen mehr 
- Wenige bis keine Konflikte mit Wanderern
- Durch geplante Strecken und Wege bessere Möglichkeiten auch im Sinne des Naturschutz zu planen


Vielleicht mache ich mir das jetzt zu einfach. Aber wie ich finde, ist es ein möglicher Lösungsansatz wie beide Seiten zufrieden sein können und Verbote und Verordnungen nicht gebraucht werden. 


Freue mich auf Ihre Antwort


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Mai 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Gibt es längst:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-machtwort-aus-karlsruhe.609293/


Das gilt dann aber meiner Meinung nach nicht für Kicker oder sonstige gebaute Stunts, bzw. gehe ich davon das dies vor keinem Richter als "Waldtypisch" durchgeht. Am Rathsberg wurde ja dann doch hier und da "gebastelt!"


----------



## mw.dd (8. Mai 2014)

Der_FloM schrieb:


> ...
> Wie könnte das Problem gelöst werden? Die eleganteste Lösung für alle wären doch Offizielle Trails auf Öffentlichen Grund und Boden?
> ...



Gibt es schon; wird nur meist "Weg" genannt.



Der_FloM schrieb:


> ...
> - Die meisten Biker fahren dann wahrscheinlich auf den Öffentlichen Trails - nicht in Ihrem Wald
> ...



Angebote statt Verbote - könnte klappen. Ändert aber nichts daran, das Wege im Wald sowieso in den meisten Fällen "öffentlich" sind.



Der_FloM schrieb:


> ...
> - Wir Biker haben endlich eine möglichkeit unseren Sport "legal" auszuüben
> ...



Radfahren auf Wegen im Wald ist in Bayern sowie auch in den anderen Bundesländern meist legal.



Der_FloM schrieb:


> ...
> - Wenn Sie dann Wege versperren oder platt machen stört das keinen mehr
> ...



Doch, nämlich die, die dort fahren, laufen oder reiten wollen.



Der_FloM schrieb:


> ...
> - Wenige bis keine Konflikte mit Wanderern
> ...



Die Konflikte sind sowieso schon selten, kommen meist auf den breiten Fahrwegen vor und lassen sich durch ein wenig Rücksichtnahme leicht vermeiden.



Der_FloM schrieb:


> ...
> - Durch geplante Strecken und Wege bessere Möglichkeiten auch im Sinne des Naturschutz zu planen
> ...



Ob ein vorhandener Weg begangen oder befahren wird, ist der Natur eigentlich egal; eine Sperrung nur für Radfahrer deswegen unsinnig.



Der_FloM schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wie ich finde, ist es ein möglicher Lösungsansatz wie beide Seiten zufrieden sein können
> ...



Leider nicht. Ich möchte keine MTB-Reservate und bin mir sicher, die meisten anderen MTBiker auch nicht.


----------



## pndrev (8. Mai 2014)

Das illegal gebaute Kicker und Sprünge illegal sind und nicht geduldet werden müssen, ist doch komplett akzeptiert! Wenn die platt gemacht werden, ist das bedauerlich, aber im Endeffekt verständlich und vorhersehbar.

Die Einschränkung auf "offizielle Trails" hingegen sehe ich immer noch kritisch - zumindest, wenn wir von unbebauten Trails reden, die Tourenfahrer oder Trailsurfer oder wie auch immer man sie nennt, fahren wollen. Der Reiz ist doch gerade, ständig variieren zu können, angesichts der großen Vielfalt an kleinen Wegen und Pfaden, die es in den Wäldern rund um FÜ/N/ER gibt. Und Probleme mit Wanderern gibt es darauf auch nicht, dafür sind es einfach *zu viele *Trails!



mw.dd schrieb:


> Radfahren auf Wegen im Wald ist in Bayern sowie auch in den anderen Bundesländern meist legal.
> ...
> Leider nicht. Ich möchte keine MTB-Reservate und bin mir sicher, die meisten anderen MTBiker auch nicht.



Danke.


----------



## Der_FloM (8. Mai 2014)

@mw.dd



> Gibt es schon; wird nur meist "Weg" genannt.



Hab mir gerade nochmal bei google geschaut, sogar auf Wanderwegen erlaubt.... wust ich garnicht 




> Angebote statt Verbote - könnte klappen. Ändert aber nichts daran, das Wege im Wald sowieso in den meisten Fällen "öffentlich" sind.



Natürlich sind Wege öffentlich - entschuldige für die vielleicht falsch Ausdrucksweise.
Meinte damit das durch z.B. http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/flowtrails oder durch http://www.zueritrails.ch/
ein Ausgleich geschaffen wird. Hoffnung war das die Lage in den Privatwäldern sich entspannt. Ich habe da das Gefühl das die Angst besteht, dass der Wald bald ganz umgebuddeld wird.



> Ob ein vorhandener Weg begangen oder befahren wird, ist der Natur eigentlich egal; eine Sperrung nur für Radfahrer deswegen unsinnig.



Ich habe jetzt keine Studien dazu aber schau dir doch mal wege an die öffter benutzt werden: Bremsspuren, Bodenverdichtung, Variationen usw. (beispiel? Kalchreuth wo der trail über den Forstweg geht der als serpentine hoch führt. Wie dort bei den wurzeln die letzten Jahre material abgetragen wurde ist doch auf einen regen gebrauch zurückzuführen?)

Sperrung nur für Radfahrer? Warum? Naturschutz war hier z.B. auf besondere Käferarten oder besonders wertfolle Baumbestände bezogen nicht darauf das MTB generell nicht gut für die Natur ist. 




> Leider nicht. Ich möchte keine MTB-Reservate und bin mir sicher, die meisten anderen MTBiker auch nicht.




Mtb-Reservat war nicht mein Ziel. 
Sollte eher eine entlastung der Privatwälder und den sonstigen Wegen/Trails sein. Das eben Verordnungen wie im Tennenloher-Forst mit den Sprengmitteln wo angeblich Gefahr für Leib und Leben besteht (MTB-Verbot durch die Hintertür) zurückgenommen werden kann und nicht ausgeweitet wird. 

Meine Idee war eben das man sagt wir bekommen nen Trail (siehe links) dafür müssen eben die schlimmsten für Förstern und Waldbesitzer geräumt werden. Jeder geht auf jeden zu. Ein Kompromiss hald....


----------



## endhirn (9. Mai 2014)

No Eine Entlastung des Privatwaldes ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich, da der größte Teil des Waldes in Bayern (wie auch in anderen Bundesländern) in privatem Besitz ist. Solche Probleme bestehen immer dort, wo es eben viele MTBler gibt. Gerade die Gebiete um größere Städte sind dann stark frequentiert. Nur hier geht es doch grundsätzlich um das Betretungsrechts. Stellt euch mal vor Joggen oder Wandern wird 2015 der neue Trendsport und auf einmal sind alle zu Fuß im Wald unterwegs. Soll heißen am Rathsberg sind jedes Wochenende hunderte von Menschen. Verbietet man dann 2015  den Leuten zu Fuß durch den Wald zu stapfen? 
Im Grunde kann ich die Waldbesitzer verstehen. Wir besitzen selber einige Hektar Wald im Fichtelgebirge und wenn dort alles umgegraben werden würde, wäre dies auch nicht prickelnd. Genau dafür lässt sich doch aber eine Lösung finden oder wie hier anscheinend nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (9. Mai 2014)

endhirn schrieb:


> .......Genau dafür lässt sich doch aber eine Lösung finden oder wie hier anscheinend nicht.
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Aus Sicht der Waldbesitzer ist doch schon eine "Lösung" des Problems gefunden worden.


----------



## nightwolf (10. Mai 2014)

pera schrieb:


> Zur Verdeutlichung: Es geht den Waldbesitzern explizit um STRAFRECHT, weniger um ZIVILRECHT (da gibts bereits günstige Urteile).


Strafrechtlich hat er wohl hoechstens was zu befuerchten, wenn er *absichtlich* Hindernisse aufstellt.

_Aber genau das tut er ja wohl im Moment ._..


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Mai 2014)

Das direkte strenge Verbot find ich auch sehr krass.
Vielleicht könnte man ja mal darauf hinweisen, dass - wenn Konflikte bekannt werden, z.B. in Form von Beschwerden von Wanderern - zunächst einmal Schilder aufgestellt werden um Mountainbiker auf die eigentlich selbstverständliche Rücksichtnahme nochmals hinzuweisen. In Neumarkt stehen seit kurzer Zeit solche Schilder, vor allem auf stark frequentierten Wanderwegen, die auch von sehr vielen Bikern genutzt werden:




Das Problem mit Wildbauten ist damit freilich noch nicht gelöst, aber hier sollte vielleicht auch mit ähnlichen Signalen gearbeitet werden. Ein Trail, der bei uns neu "angelegt" wurde, wurde zwei Wochen lang immer wieder vom Eigentümer/Pächter mit hunderten Ästen und Bäumchen wieder zugeräumt, von Bikern freigeräumt usw. Nach zwei Wochen wurde der Trail jetzt aufgegeben (hoffentlich von allen, die ihn kannten), weil klar ist, dass der Trail nicht geduldet ist. 
Andere Trails werden geduldet, bei einem wurde gebeten, einen Streckenabschnitt wieder zurückzubauen, was auch gemacht wurde.

Natürlich ist es schwierig, so eine Lösung erstmal zu kommunizieren, zumal in Erlangen die Fronten schon sehr verhärtet scheinen, aber evtl kann man ja doch noch Eigentümer umstimmen und mit solchen Beispielen zumindest noch ne Art "Probezeit" herausschinden, in der sich Biker bewähren müssen und zeigen, dass ein so strenges Verbot nicht notwendig ist.
Das müssen dann aber auch die schwarzen Schafe und den Bikern schlucken...


----------



## Bastelbirne (14. Mai 2014)

Für alle Nicht-Eingeborenen: Der Franke ist stur.

Wenn der Waldbesitzer seine liebe Freud dabei hat, Bäume in den Weg zu legen und Mountainbiker zu verjagen, dann soll er's halt machen.

Herausforderung angenommen: Endlich mal was anderes als S1 am Rathsberg! Jetzt heist's fleißig Bunnyhop üben.


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Mai 2014)

Bastelbirne schrieb:


> ...
> Herausforderung angenommen: Endlich mal was anderes als S1 am Rathsberg! Jetzt heist's fleißig Bunnyhop üben.



kann man natürlich so sehen - sollte es aber besser für sich behalten. das gibt bestimmt mecker von mutti!


----------



## nightwolf (14. Mai 2014)

Bastelbirne schrieb:


> Für alle Nicht-Eingeborenen: Der Franke ist stur. (...)


Und faul. Und larmoyant. Bekannt. Es hat einen Grund, dass ich zum Arbeiten nach Baden-Wuerttemberg fahre ... 

Oder sollte ich vll lieber  schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (14. Mai 2014)

Bastelbirne schrieb:


> Herausforderung angenommen: Endlich mal was anderes als S1 am Rathsberg! Jetzt heist's fleißig Bunnyhop üben.



Bitte keine versteckte Ironie. Sonst kommen noch Leute hier auf die Idee und setzen es in die Tat um.


----------



## pndrev (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich allerdings im Wald angesprochen werde, dass es doch nett sei, wie vorbildlich langsam ich an älteren Wanderen vorbeifahre und das es schön wäre, wenn mehr Biker das so machen würden - frage ich mich schon, wie der Rest unterwegs ist. Das war ernst gemeinte Freude, und so langsam war ich eigentlich auch wieder nicht...


----------



## siggi985 (15. Mai 2014)

War heute seit langem mal wieder am Rathsberg unterwegs (Achtung Ironie) auf extrem spannenden Waldautobahnen. Wurde dabei 4 mal von unterschiedlichen Forst/Waldbesitzer Autos überholt, welche sich einen Dreck darum kümmern, ob der Biker der vor ihnen fährt Platz zum ausweichen hat. Das ich danach fast von 3 Rentnern auf E-Bikes umgefahren wurde erwähne ich nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber  Es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich was hier momentan abgezogen wird. Als MTBer darf man nirgends mehr fahren und die faulen Herren vom Forst etc. tuckern bequem und umweltfreundlich mit Autos und Traktoren im Wald herum um machen was sie wollen  Kommt eigentlich nochmal ein Artikel in den EN über die momentane Situation am Rathsberg/im Amiwald oder erscheinen dort nur noch Artikel gegen MTBer?


----------



## Fabse86 (16. Mai 2014)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich nochmal ein Artikel in den EN über die momentane Situation am Rathsberg/im Amiwald oder erscheinen dort nur noch Artikel gegen MTBer?



Ich habe nichtmal eine Antwort von der EN bekommen...


----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2014)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichtmal eine Antwort von der EN bekommen...


Ich habe schon mehrmals geschrieben, dass die EN seit Jahrzehnten nix Anderes macht, als gegen Radfahrer zu poebeln ...  

Ist jetzt also nicht wirklich verwunderlich ...


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Mai 2014)

Ein lesenswerter Artikel zum Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/peti...chbruch-story-kommentar-und-interview.702426/

Man sieht, dass es auch anders geht. Ein Zitat daraus:


> In einem Pilotprojekt in Davos (Schweiz) wurden Wanderwege für Wanderer und Mountainbiker geöffnet, dazu kam eine Beschilderung mit dem Hinweis auf die gemeinsame Nutzung und ein respektvolles Miteinander. Laut Aussagen des Tourismusverbandes sanken die Beschwerden auf Grund von Begegnungskonflikten auf Null.


----------



## _Alex74_ (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo, habe jetzt die zweite Anzeige an der Backe, wegen fahren im Naturschutzgebiet. Das Beste an der Sache ist eigentlich, dass ich gar nicht gefahren bin, als der Kollege mir begegnet ist. Denn man kann dort gar nicht mehr fahren, da etliche Bäume gefällt wurden, die jetzt auf dem Weg liegen. Gut, es gibt hier bestimmt Leute die da drüber hüpfen können, aber so einer bin ich nicht.....ich will einfach nach dem Bürostress eine Runde drehen und bin echt erschrocken, was es da auf einmal für ein Konfliktpotential gibt. Der Weg geht oben von Rathsberg runter Richtung Atzelsberg.

Die erste Begegnung hatte ich im Tennenloher Forst, auf einem Pfad, keine 50m neben einem parkenden Vollernter , da fragt man sich langsam schon was das für einen Sinn macht. Gibt es eigentlich Karten, auf denen man die Naturschutzgebiete um Erlangen gut erkennen kann, denn irgendwie kannte ich nur das am Exerzierplatz, auf dem ja nun ordentlich gebaut wird (Geld regiert halt nun mal die Welt)

Weiß jemand was man da für Strafen zu erwarten hat?


----------



## prince67 (18. Mai 2014)

Jedenfall Einspruch einlegen. Wenn du dein Fahrrad geschoben hast, bist du nicht gefahren und warst somit Fußgänger.

Zum den Kosten kann man nicht viel sagen:
Wenn es nur eine Verwarnung wird, dann kosten das IMHO 40,- Euro plus Verwaltung.
Bei einem Bußgeld ist die mögliche Spanne leider sehr groß. Dann kommt es auf den Beamten an.


----------



## lowfat (18. Mai 2014)

Wenn es Dir für den Wiederspruch hilft: Die Schilder "Naturschutzgebiet" und "Radfahren verboten" wurden erst im April 2014 aufgehängt. Bis dahin hat das Naturschutzgebiet in Ordnern der Verwaltung vor sich hin gestaubt. Für die Öffentlichkeit war bis dahin nicht zu erkennen, daß dort ein Naturschutzgebiet ist. Ich bin dort auch 10 Jahre gefahren, ohne eine Ahnung davon zu haben.

Ich verstehe die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr. Im Naturschutzgebiet am Rathsberg fahren Waldbesitzer mit Autos. Im Naturschutzgebiet Tennenloher Forst sind massive Rückegassen z.T. direkt neben den Naturschutzgebiets-Schildern entstanden. Das sieht aus, wie nach einem Bulldozereinatz.
Ich verstehe ja, daß die Waldbesitzer am Rathsberg keine Lust haben, daß auf ihrem Besitz Kicker und Anlieger gebaut werden. Aber das Argument "Naturschutz" ist im Angesicht der gelebten Realität der Forstwirtschaft nicht glaubwürdig.
Und wie Prince67 schon schrieb: wenn Du Dein Rad geschoben hast, warst Du Fussgänger und hast KEINE Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. Mai 2014)

_Alex74_ schrieb:


> Hallo, habe jetzt die zweite Anzeige an der Backe, wegen fahren im Naturschutzgebiet. Das Beste an der Sache ist eigentlich, dass ich gar nicht gefahren bin, als der Kollege mir begegnet ist. Denn man kann dort gar nicht mehr fahren, da etliche Bäume gefällt wurden, die jetzt auf dem Weg liegen. Gut, es gibt hier bestimmt Leute die da drüber hüpfen können, aber so einer bin ich nicht.....ich will einfach nach dem Bürostress eine Runde drehen und bin echt erschrocken, was es da auf einmal für ein Konfliktpotential gibt. Der Weg geht oben von Rathsberg runter Richtung Atzelsberg.


Kannst Du genauer sagen, wann und wo Du kontrolliert wurdest (evtl per PN)? Man muss ja die Muster kennenlernen...

Wenn im Mai (da brüten meines Wissens nach Vögel) frische Bäume umgehauen werden können, nur um Wege für alle zu blockieren (die irgendwo schon offiziell sind, da in TOP50 eingetragen), kann Naturschutz kein Argument sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (18. Mai 2014)

Also so wie ich die Sache sehe muss da wohl erst einmal ein echter Fall vor Gericht landen und ein Urteil gesprochen werden (Ausgang offen!)
Ansonsten können wir/ihr hier mit unsere MTB Vereinsbrille uns die ganze Sache weiterhin hinbiegen und uns "unsere" Argumentationskette aufbauen, die leider scheinbar keinen einzigen von der "dunklen" Seite interessiert bzw. am A.... vorbei geht.
Ist traurig aber so wird es scheinbar kommen. Hier geht es ja nicht mehr um Sinn, Unsinn, Willkür, Toleranz, Kompromisse.... sondern um konkrete Vorwürfe gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen zu haben mit den entsprechenden Folgen/Strafen.
Auch die immer wieder hochkommenden "MTB" Argumente mit den Harvestern, Waldarbeitern usw. sind meiner Meinung nach faktisch wirkungslos, wenn die Beteiligten eine entsprechende Ausnahmegenehmigung der Behörde haben. Und ihr könnt alle einen darauf lassen, das solche Dinger existieren. In jedem Nationalpark weltweit sind Bauern, Ranger, Förster usw. mit ihren Jeeps und was weiß ich unterwegs.
Am Walberle dürfen ja auch noch ein paar Bauern mit ihren Uralt Fendt's mit Hakenkreuzschaltung auf der Hochebene "herumcruisen".  Mit dem MTB musst du ja froh sein, dass du nicht gleich über die Klippe geschmissen wirst!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. Mai 2014)

Ich würde schon ein Scherflein zu den Kosten eines Verfahrens dazugeben, aber leider schätze ich die Erfolgsaussichten nicht so rosig ein. Ich zitier mich selbst:


> Für das LG Ansbach sind schon Radfahrer "auf der Straße" eine mentale Überforderung, da braucht man mit Radfahrern "mitten im Wald" doch gar nicht aufzuschlagen (und Irlinger genießt sicherlich genügend Vitamin B, um das Verfahren heimzufahren).


----------



## lowfat (19. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Also so wie ich die Sache sehe muss da wohl erst einmal ein echter Fall vor Gericht landen und ein Urteil gesprochen werden (Ausgang offen!)
> Ansonsten können wir/ihr hier mit unsere MTB Vereinsbrille uns die ganze Sache weiterhin hinbiegen und uns "unsere" Argumentationskette aufbauen, die leider scheinbar keinen einzigen von der "dunklen" Seite interessiert bzw. am A.... vorbei geht.
> Ist traurig aber so wird es scheinbar kommen. Hier geht es ja nicht mehr um Sinn, Unsinn, Willkür, Toleranz, Kompromisse.... sondern um konkrete Vorwürfe gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen zu haben mit den entsprechenden Folgen/Strafen.
> Auch die immer wieder hochkommenden "MTB" Argumente mit den Harvestern, Waldarbeitern usw. sind meiner Meinung nach faktisch wirkungslos, wenn die Beteiligten eine entsprechende Ausnahmegenehmigung der Behörde haben. Und ihr könnt alle einen darauf lassen, das solche Dinger existieren. In jedem Nationalpark weltweit sind Bauern, Ranger, Förster usw. mit ihren Jeeps und was weiß ich unterwegs.
> Am Walberle dürfen ja auch noch ein paar Bauern mit ihren Uralt Fendt's mit Hakenkreuzschaltung auf der Hochebene "herumcruisen".  Mit dem MTB musst du ja froh sein, dass du nicht gleich über die Klippe geschmissen wirst!


Genauso ist es leider. Ein Gerichtsurteil wird vielleicht rechtliche Klärung, aber keine Lösung herbeiführen. An der müssen wir Mountainbiker mit den beteiligten Seiten selbst arbeiten.


----------



## pndrev (19. Mai 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Genauso ist es leider. Ein Gerichtsurteil wird vielleicht rechtliche Klärung, aber keine Lösung herbeiführen. An der müssen wir Mountainbiker mit den beteiligten Seiten selbst arbeiten.



Die andere Seite ist nur leider nicht besonders interessiert an einer Lösung und stellt sich komplett auf den Punkt des exakten Wortlauts einiger herausgepickter Gesetze, siehe @Waldeigentuemer .


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Mai 2014)

> Die Eigentümer sind mit keinen "Wegen" ausser den BEFESTIGTEN einverstanden und haben das ganz klar ausgedrückt.


Das hat aber mit dem Gesetz nichts zu tun...


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Mai 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das hat aber mit dem Gesetz nichts zu tun...


Deswegen braucht es ein Urteil, sonst können wir hier noch 50 GB Beiträge posten. Das bringt nichts.
Die Waldeigentümer verstecken sich heute hinter dem Gesetz.  Natürlich haben die es auch für sich "hingebogen".
Nur ein Richter kann sie jetzt noch aus der Deckung locken.
Erst nach einer eindeutigen Klärung der Rechtslage kann man über Ausnahmungen  und Kompromisse reden.
Was könnten denn die Waldbesitzer heute bei einem Kompromiss gewinnen ?? Richtig!! Aus ihrer Sicht nichts und deswegen werden sie sich auch nicht bewegen. Von ihrem Standpunkt aus ist das eine absolut nachvollziehbare Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Mai 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Die Waldeigentümer verstecken sich heute hinter dem Gesetz.


Das tun sie nicht und das wissen sie auch.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. Mai 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das tun sie nicht und das wissen sie auch.


Da hast du recht. Verstecken ist der falsche Ausdruck.
Darauf berufen trifft es besser.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Mai 2014)

Auch das tun sie nicht. Nur einer behauptet das hier im Forum...
Es ist eine sehr allein stehende Einzelmeinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Mai 2014)

Das LRA teilt die Meinung der Waldeigentümer (zumindest wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe aus der Kommunikation mit dem LRA).


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Mai 2014)

> Umweltbildung
> Mountainbike - Tour für Kids
> Mittwoch, 11.06.2014
> 14:00 - 17:00 Uhr
> ...


Wenn auf der Seite des Bayerischen Umweltministeriums für "im Biosphärenreservat auf schmalen Pfaden, Wurzeln überfahren, schnelles und sicheres Abbremsen vor einem Baum oder Überspringen…" geworben wird, macht das eigentlich schon deutlich wie zweisam Waldbesitzer und LRA mit ihrer Meinung sind.


----------



## Ketchyp (19. Mai 2014)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder (seitdem Verbot) am Rathsberg fahren - und Rad tragen.
Was mich irritiert, und ich hoffe, dass da @Waldeigentuemer Klarheit ins Spiel bringen kann, ist dass, dass ich auf dem eingezeichneten Weg unterwegs war. Dies ist ein breiter geschotteter Weg, der vom Rathsberg Richtung Bubenreuth führt und dann nach Atzelsberg (sogar ausgeschildert). Plötzlich im nirgendwo taucht dann ein Fahren Verboten Schild auf (grob eingezeichnet, Verbotsschild mit Fahrrad) in meine Fahrtrichtung. Bitte wieso? Ist doch ein normaler Weg? Nach ein paar Metern kam auf der Rückseite von einem Baum das typische DIN A4 Blatt mit fahren abseits geschotteter Wege ist verboten. Wasn nun?

Ferner wollte ich fragen ob das fahren auf dem rot umrandeten Weg erlaubt ist? Der ist ja nun auch mal am Anfang geschottert...


----------



## Fuzzyhead (19. Mai 2014)

Naturschutzgebiet, befahren verboten, aber nur wenn du mit Rad unterwegs bist.....


----------



## heinbloed (19. Mai 2014)

@Ketchyp
Auf der Suche nach einer "legalen" Alternativroute bin ich auch auf dieses Schild gestoßen und habe mich ebenfalls sehr gewundert. Der Waldeigentümer wird sich in diesem Falle wohl wieder auf die NSG-Verordnung für die Rathsberger Wildnis berufen, nachdem das Radfahren dort (egal ob Schotter oder nicht) verboten ist. Genauso sollte es aber verboten sein, mit sonstigen (Kraft-)Fahrzeugen dort herumzufahren. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wozu man dort überhaupt noch einen gut ausgebauten, breit geschotterten Weg braucht. Außerdem ist der Sinn des Verbotsschild für Fahrräder (Nr. 254 StVO) dort ziemlich unverständlich. Richtiger wäre das Schild Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art (Nr. 250 StVO), welches dann auch für Waldbesitzer im Subaru gilt.

Schau dir mal die Karte an:
http://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/default?lon=4429862.5&lat=5498763.0&zoom=12&base=951
Sie verrät etwas mehr Details als die GoogleMap: tatsächlich ist es so, dass die betreffende Waldautobahn (bei dir gelb gezeichnet) mehrfach die Grenze des NSG kreuzt. Außerhalb darfst du fahren, innerhalb musst du schieben (bzw. tragen).

Der Trail in dem von dir rot umrandeten Bereich ist ein ganz normaler Weg außerhalb des NSG und ist deshalb auf jeden Fall auch für MTB befahrbar. Zumindest wenn du den Weg meinst, der direkt nördlich der Hauptstraße entlang nach Atzelsberg führt.


----------



## Chresse (19. Mai 2014)

Also wir haben genau dort (auf dem rot umrandeten Weg) unsere Anzeige bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (19. Mai 2014)

Der rot markierte Weg liegt im NSG. Auf der Bayernatlas-Karte auch erkennbar. Da muss sich @heinbloed wohl vertan haben.


----------



## heinbloed (19. Mai 2014)

Moment, ich meinte den Waldweg direkt neben der Hauptstrasse. Im Bayernatlas grau gestrichelt gezeichnet. Der ist doch eindeutig außerhalb vom NSG. Das ist der Weg mit der Holzbrücke und der kurz darauf folgenden tiefen Mulde. Und dort seit ihr angehalten worden ??? Den Weg weiter waldeinwärts (im Bayernatlas weiß gezeichnet) kenne ich nicht. Gibts den überhaupt?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Mai 2014)

Ich komme da ehrlich gesagt mit der Karte nicht zurecht .
Meiner Meinung nach ist der oft befahrene Pfad (Grünpunkt, mit der charakt. Kompression durch das Bachbett am NSG-Ende; in Bayernatlas strichliert) direkt entlang der Straße ERH7 haarscharf außerhalb der eingezeichneten NSG-Grenze. Der mit Doppelstrich markierte Weg im Bayernatlas innerhalb des NSG ist seit des Starkregens vor paar Jahren an der Bachquerung (unterhalb der genannten Kompression) etwas verwüstet und nurmehr selten befahren (?).
Hier sieht man es nochmal http://www.openstreetmap.org/way/32948280#map=16/49.6224/11.0371
Ketchyp hat den Weg im NSG umringelt, aber wurde wirklich dort kontrolliert? Nachdem von Kontrollen mit Kinderrädern hier auch schon die Rede war, würde ich vermuten, dass der Weg entlang der Straße *gemeint* ist. 

Edit: Zulang gebraucht; heinbloed war schneller ;-)


----------



## lowfat (19. Mai 2014)

Hier der Link zu Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet "Wildnis am Rathsberg" Landkreis Erlangen-Höchstadt
Dort kann man mit ordentlicher Vergrößerung und guten Augen erkennen, daß das NSG im nördlichen Teil entlang der Straße nach Atzelsberg, aber nicht ganz bis zum Abzweig nach Bräuningshof läuft. D.h. der schmale Schotterweg, der oft von Radlern als Ausweichroute für die Straße benutzt wird (der mit der Mulde), liegt innerhalb des NSG. Endgültige Klärung bringt wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man sich ins Amt begibt und dort direkt Karteneinsicht nimmt.
Hier noch ein paar Infos:
http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/natur-artenschutz/naturschutzgebiete/wildnis-am-rathsberg.html
Das Gebiet ist seit 1996 NSG.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Mai 2014)

Der Begrenzungsstrich des NSG in der niedrig aufgelösten Verordnungskarte ist dicker als der Abstand Weg-Straße. *Falls* das LRA dort kontrolliert hat: Respekt, eine Kontrolle ca. 5-10m hinter (?) der NSG-Grenze auf einem Weg, auf den einen der typische ERH-SUV-Prolet als Radfahrer auf der Straße mit "Ey, da ist ein Radweg!" verweist .
Bin gespannt auf weitere Infos


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Mai 2014)

Tja so ist das, die Radfahrer sollen auf die Straße und sich von den Autos über den Haufen fahren lassen. Scheinbar ist das auch im Sinne vom Waldbesitzer


----------



## flying.fOx (27. Mai 2014)

Laut IG MTB Erlangen sollte es Mitte Mai ein treffen mit dem Umweltamt geben 
http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/

Würde mich interessieren ob dieses stattgefunden hat und es neue Informationen gibt.


----------



## pera (27. Mai 2014)

Dieses Treffen fand statt! Das Umweltamt Erlangen hat nach Aussage ihres Leiters mit Mountainbikern kein großes Problem, aber:
a) Es ist nur eines von mehreren Ämtern, die im Wald involviert sind.
b) Es handelt sich um das Umweltamt der Stadt Erlangen, die Probleme bestehen auf dem Landkreis Erlangen-Höchstadt.
Die Stadt (zumindest das Umweltamt, wir hoffen es werden noch mehr) bewegt sich auf die Mountainbiker zu und sucht das Gespräch, vom Landkreis ist dergleichen nichts wahrzunehmen.


----------



## derwaaal (27. Mai 2014)

Das ist schön zu hören!
Wenn die Stadt ER (zumindest einzelne Ämter) kein Problem mit den Mtblern hat, dann sollte doch das Biken südlich der Straße am Rathsberg ohne Einschränkungen möglich sein, oder nicht?
Auch dort gab es doch Stöcke aufm Trail und dergleichen.


----------



## mät__ (29. Mai 2014)

Wer ist für den Teil westlich der Straße verantwortlich? Und wer für Kalchreuth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siluweis (29. Mai 2014)

Beides Landratsamt Erlangen-Höchstadt


----------



## Apeman (27. Juni 2014)

Gibt es News?


----------



## pera (27. Juni 2014)

Leider nichts handfestes! Es gibt regelmäßige Kontakte und Gespräche mit Behörden, Stadträten und Bürgermeistern, aber die Mühlem mahlen so unendlich langsam...


----------



## Apeman (27. Juni 2014)

Haben erst letztens 25! Beschwerdebriefe an Jannick & Landratsamt Erlangen verfasst und abgegben. Antworten gab es bis heute leider keine


----------



## siggi985 (27. Juni 2014)

So sieht es jetzt auf der "alten" Strecke auf der östlichen Seite des Rathsbergs aus (Privatwald). Ich weiß ja nicht was man sich dabei gedacht hat (vermutlich nichts), aber jeder der daran vorbei läuft wird erkennen wie lächerlich das ganze langsam wird. Sich über ein paar Biker aufregen und dann solche Berge an Holz etc. dort auftürmen


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Juni 2014)

Es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass die paar Sandhaufen da im Wald gestört haben..


----------



## siggi985 (27. Juni 2014)

Frag da mal so manchen Waldeigentümer


----------



## nightwolf (28. Juni 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Haben erst letztens 25! Beschwerdebriefe an Jannick & Landratsamt Erlangen verfasst und abgegben. Antworten gab es bis heute leider keine


Ich hab inzwischen eine Antwort bekommen.
Werde die ggf. hier posten, falls ich am WE dazu komme.


----------



## nightwolf (28. Juni 2014)

Es lebe der Scanner mit OCR



> 12. Juni 2014
> 
> 
> Wegenutzung im Erlanger Meilwald durch Spaziergänger und Mountainbiker
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. Juni 2014)

Hmm, seltsam. Die auf Rathsberg-Stadtgebiet mir bekannten 2 Wegeverbarrikadierungen hat doch kein gelangweilter Rentner gemacht... Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass nicht jeder eingefahrene Weg unbedingt sein muss (dabei habe ich jetzt aber weniger den Meilwald als die Winterleite im Hinterkopf, wo inzwischen bald alle 10m eine Verbindung zwischen Hang- und Kammtrail angelegt ist).


----------



## gandi85 (29. Juni 2014)

Womit wir wieder bei der leidigen diskussion wären, was genau einen weg ausmacht. Ists kein Weg, muss man es auch nicht genehmigen lassen.


----------



## kleinhmi (30. Juni 2014)

Zum Thema Winterleite muss man auch sagen, dass man sich irgendwann nicht wundern braucht, dass der Förster auf die Barikaden geht, so wie es da mittlerweile aussieht.


----------



## pndrev (30. Juni 2014)

Aber wenn ich den text richtig lese, ist dort keine einzige genehmigte Sperrung? Und somit alle Sperrungen unwirksam? Oder läuft das dann unter "hier ist kein Weg wie ich ihn mir definiert habe, also muss nichts genehmigt werden"?


----------



## endhirn (30. Juni 2014)

Ganz genau so läuft es. Kein anerkannter Weg, also auch keine Genehmigung notwendig. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Juni 2014)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was hier in das Antwortschreiben der Stadt Erlangen hineininterpretiert und in der Folgen noch spekuliert wird.
Das Antwortschreiben ist in sich schlüssig und eindeutig.

 für Dr. Janik und die Stadt Erlangen.

Freut Euch lieber, dass Ihr so kompetente Leute in der Verwaltung habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endhirn (30. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich dreht sich der Thread ja nur um den momentanen Stand am Rathsberg. Mich würde aber mal interessieren, wir ihr selbst mit den Einschränkungen am Rathsberg umgeht? Ich für meinen Teil hab dieses Gebiet für mich komplett abgeschrieben. Es gibt für mich genug Alternativen, besonders da ich den Rathsberg meist eh nur auf meinen Touren passiert habe. Schade finde ich die Situation jedoch für den Biergarten in Atzelsberg. Da bin ich bei gutem Wetter oft noch am Abend hingefahren, dieses Jahr aber noch kein einziges Mal. Nicht mal zu Fuß treibt es mich noch zum Rathsberg, da mich die ganze Situation und das Vorgehen einfach nur abschrecken. Insgesamt also mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel wie sich eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen über die Interessen aller anderen setzt. 
Über die Kompetenz der Stadt Erlangen kann ich nichts sagen, wenn ich mir aber die bisherigen Ergebnisse ansehe, dann stelle ich nur fest, dass es keine gibt. 
Mir ist klar, dass Gespräche geführt werden und es dauert alle Interessen unter einen Hut zu bekommen, nur ich finde irgendwann muss man auch mal etwas vorweisen können. Ob das Ergebnis uns MTBlern dann gefällt ist eine andere Sache. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gandi85 (30. Juni 2014)

Hier wird nichts interpretiert. Auf ERLANGER Stadtgebiet sind lediglich zwei sehr schmale pfade mit herumliegenden Ästen zugelegt worden. Nachdem wie von Seiten des Forstamtes ein Weg definiert wurde fallen diese Pfade nicht darunter. Logische Folge, es handelt sich nicht um eine offizielle Sperrung, sprich auf Erlanger Stadtgebiet existieren auch keine offiziellen Wegsperrungen. 
--> Keinerlei Wertung meinerseits, lediglich dartstellung der Fakten aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## gandi85 (30. Juni 2014)

Im Tennenloher Forst (Erlangen Höchstädter Landkreis) erübrigt sich die Diskussion über die Wegdefinition schon dadurch, das alles was nicht auf der offiziellen Karte grün markiert wurde, derzeit weder zu Fuss noch per Rad betreten werden darf. Gilt übrigends auch für die Wanderwege. aber das wurde bereits öfters hier gepostet.


----------



## xTr3Me (30. Juni 2014)

Werden dort eigentlich auch Wanderer verwarnt?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (30. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## microbat (30. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Werden dort eigentlich auch Wanderer verwarnt?


Alles was zwei Beine hat und sich nicht an die Verordnung hält soll angeblich (zwecks Verwarnung) erfasst werden.


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juli 2014)

Servus Leute,

gestern Abend wurde im Tennenloher Forst (Reichswald) und am Rathsberg massiv kontrolliert, es waren lt. Auskunft eines Polizisten acht Beamte in Zivil auf MTBs unterwegs und haben Personalien aufgenommen und Verwarnungen ausgesprochen. Offenbar haben sie einige erwischt (mich nicht, ich war durch Polizei- und Forstfahrzeuge gewarnt und daher legal unterwegs ).

Der Polizist sagte selbst, dass sie vermutlich eh nur die falschen erwischen. Falls er aber einen mit Spaten oder ähnlichem erwischen sollte, wird er sofort angezeigt. 

Irgendwie muss es uns doch gelingen, alle MTBler mitzunehmen und die Lage zu beruhigen. Nur so kann man mit den entprechenden Leuten ins Gespräch kommen und eine Lösung finden!


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube ich werde Polizist und fahre die Kalchitrails undercover


----------



## derwaaal (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo @christof1977 
wurde im Tennenloher Forst nur bei den Wildpferden kontrolliert, oder auch weiter hinten an der Winterleite, Felsenabfahrt, etc.?

Danke.


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juli 2014)

@xTr3Me keine schlechte Idee 
@derwaaal ich war nur bei den Wildpferden. Der Beamte wollte dann aber lt. eigener Aussage weiterfahren zur Winterleite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endhirn (2. Juli 2014)

Einfach nur Wahnsinn!
Wenn man sich nur mal überlegt was so ein Einsatz kostet (klar die Polizisten hätte auch so gearbeitet, nur mal rechnerisch), dann könnte man von diesem Geld wohl einige Bäume pflanzen und so aktiv was für den Wald tun.

Es ist doch auch klar, was man eigentlich will - man möchte alle MTBler aus diesen Gebieten raus haben. Nur leider kann man kein grundlegendes Fahrverbot aussprechen. Also macht man die Gebieten so uninteressant für uns MTBler, dass man sich nach anderen Möglichkeiten umschaut.
Ich für meinen Teil halte mich durchaus gerne an verständliche und klare Einschränkungen, nur ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust dauernd darauf zu achten ob ich denn auf einem Weg bin, den ich tatsächlich befahren darf. Dafür macht mir das Fahren zu viel Spaß und ich möchte nicht den Großteil meiner Zeit damit verbringen, mir einen Weg zu suchen den ich befahren darf.

Als logische Konsequenz habe ich mich einfach noch stärker Richtung Fränkische Schweiz orientiert. Als Nebeneffekt tanke ich nun meistens irgendwo in der Fränkischen und mache auch dort auf dem Heimweg meine Lebensmitteleinkäufe, etc. 
Ihr versteht wo die Reise hingeht


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2014)

So ein Bikeverbot könnte eine schöne Kettenreaktion auslösen, da sich dadurch in anderen Gebieten entsprechend mehr Biker bewegen.


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe das nicht ganz so. Man möchte die MTBler nicht unbedingt raus haben. Die Waldbesitzer möchten aber einen intakten Wald haben. Ich glaube, wenn es ein paar MTB-Trails gäbe, auf denen gefahren werden darf, und jeder hielte sich dran, würden alle gut miteinander auskommen. Das was aber in der Gegend der Winterleite passiert, würde mich als Waldbesitzer auch stören. Dort entstehen ständig neue Wege und Pfade, und das ganze offensichtlich mit Hacke und Spaten. Auch die Felsenabfahrt sieht mittlerweile sehr mitgenommen aus.
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass es uns gelingt, die Lage wieder zu beruhigen und dann mit den anderen Parteien eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden.

Ich meine, dass es auf Dauer nichts bringt, wenn wir uns alle Richtung Fränkische oder sonstwohin orientieren. Klar ist es dort schön, ich fahre auch gerne dorthin. Allerdings wird dann halt nichts mehr aus der kurzen Feierabendrunde zum ausspannen und erholen. Zudem wird sich mit zunehmenden MTB-Verkehr in den anderen Gebieten auch dort die Lage verschärfen, denn auch dort gelten die bayrischen Verordnungen.


----------



## gandi85 (2. Juli 2014)

Was mich interessieren würde. Hat der polizist gezielt nach mtblern gesucht oder auch fussgänger angehalten/aufgeklärt?


----------



## Ketchyp (2. Juli 2014)

Und sind sie auf verkehrssicheren MTBs unterwegs? 

Es wird langsam echt peinlich.


----------



## endhirn (2. Juli 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht ganz so. Man möchte die MTBler nicht unbedingt raus haben. Die Waldbesitzer möchten aber einen intakten Wald haben. Ich glaube, wenn es ein paar MTB-Trails gäbe, auf denen gefahren werden darf, und jeder hielte sich dran, würden alle gut miteinander auskommen. Das was aber in der Gegend der Winterleite passiert, würde mich als Waldbesitzer auch stören. Dort entstehen ständig neue Wege und Pfade, und das ganze offensichtlich mit Hacke und Spaten. Auch die Felsenabfahrt sieht mittlerweile sehr mitgenommen aus.
> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass es uns gelingt, die Lage wieder zu beruhigen und dann mit den anderen Parteien eine vernünftige Lösung zu finden.



Das Fahrverbot ist natürlich nur eine Spekulation von mir! Ich glaube man muss auch die Anliegen der unterschiedlichen Parteien gesondert betrachten. 
1 .Da sind zum einen die Waldbesitzer. Ich kann mich sehr gut in deren Situation versetzen, wir besitzen selber viel Wald im Fichtelgebirge. Die haben jahrelang zugesehen wie der MTB-Verkehr zugenommen hat, immer mehr Trails entstanden sind und stellenweise ihr Wald "zerstört" worden ist. In der jetzigen Situation kann ich mir einfach schlecht vorstellen, dass unter den Waldbesitzern die Meinung vorherrscht: "Die MTBler dürfen gerne noch in unserem Wald fahren, aber bitte nur noch auf den vorgeschriebenen Wegen." Wer sagt denn, dass sich alle MTBler daran halten werden? Die bessere Lösung ist also: "Alle MTBler raus!" 
2. Auf der anderen Seiten tummeln sich die ganzen MTBler. Unsere Wünsche und Meinungen sind ja hier vielfach zu lesen.
3. Zwischen den beiden Seiten steht noch die öffentliche Hand. Bei dieser bin ich mir in keiner Weise im Klaren in welche Richtung diese tendiert. Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass es im Moment eher Richtung Waldbesitzer geht. 
Es werden zwar Gespräche mit beiden Seiten geführt, jedoch sehe ich nicht, dass sich die öffentliche Hand sehr für die Belange der MTBler einsetzt. 


Zum Abschluss vielleicht noch ein Gedanke, der mir schon seid Beginn dieser Diskussion im Kopf herum schwirrt.
Unter Umständen muss man sich wirklich von der Vorstellung verabschieden, dass es (im Moment) eine Lösung gibt, mit der beide Seiten gut leben können. 

Ich möchte auch noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass dies hier nur alles Gedankenspielereien und Eindrücke sind, die im Laufe der Zeit entstanden sind.


----------



## kleinhmi (2. Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach wird es keine einvernehmliche Lösung beiderseits geben, dafür gehen die Interessen beider Seiten zu weit auseinander.
Ich als Local aus Kalchreuth stehe den "Baumaßnahmen" an der Winterleite auch sehr kritisch gegenüber und lehne diese ab. Sollte ich einen dieser Deppen mal vor Ort erwischen, dann raucht es.


----------



## pndrev (2. Juli 2014)

Das gebaute Trails nicht gehen ist klar, aber sämtliche bereits existierenden Wege zu sperren ist doch einfach keine Lösung. Zum einen ist da der beträchtliche Kontrollaufwand, zum anderen bewirkt das doch nur eine größere Belastung anderer Gebiete. Sowohl von "braven" Bikern als auch den "wilden Bauern".


----------



## Yankee Doodle (2. Juli 2014)

Interessant wäre hier natürlich tatsächlich wo kontrolliert wurde. Der Aufwand und die Kosten für einen solchen Polizeieinsatz stehen natürlich in einem höchst zweifelhaften Verhältnis zum auch eher mutmaßlichen Nutzen, welcher das auch immer sein soll.

Wie schon mehrfach betont wurde ist das Bauen von immer neuen Wegen, Varianten und Bauwerken sicherlich weder gewinnbringend noch aus Natursicht besonders nachhaltig. Damit auf jeden Fall abzulehnen.

Das Befahren der vorhandenen Wege kann aber einfach kein Problem sein. Schweizer Regionen haben kein Problem auf äußerst schmalen ausgesetzten Wegen Biker und Fußgänger aufeinander los zu lassen und das Spannende: Es geht äußerst freundlich zu. Die Leute wissen voneinander und stören sich nicht aneinander, sondern man respektiert die andere Nutzungsform.
Es ist also sicherlich nicht der Begegnungsverkehr der problematisch wäre. Bei vorhandenen Wegen, von denen es einfach massig am Rathsberg und im Tennenloher Forst gibt ist auch der Naturschutz kein Thema, wie wir wissen. Im Tennenloher Forst lassen wenig schmale Wege hohe Geschwindigkeiten zu, stattdessen trifft man häufig verschiedenste Waldtiere. Gerade wenn man mit Kindern unterwegs ist bietet das eine rare Möglichkeit der Naturvermittlung in der recht urbanisierten Metropolregion.
Wenn Wege im NSG mit frisch gefällten Bäumen zugelegt werden, dann muss man sich doch die Frage stellen welchen Schaden ein Mountainbiker anrichten soll, wenn er auf Wegen bleibt?

Die Stadt Erlangen mit entsprechenden Ämtern ist in der aktuellen Diskussion die einzige Institution mit der sich vernünftig sprechen lässt. Alle anderen lehnen momentan jedes Gespräch ab. Aber wieso? An einer Lösung scheint man nicht interessiert zu sein, sondern man möchte das Mountainbiken verbieten. Der Anteil an Trailfahrern ist auf Grund der Fülle und Diversifizität der Erlanger Trails sehr hoch.
Interessant wo genau kontrolliert wurde wäre es schon deswegen um zu sehen wie sicher man sich beim Landkreis bezüglich der kruden Rechtsauslegung ist. Im NSG und im Tennenloher Forst ist die Lage leider recht eindeutig, auch wenn es für die extreme Einschränkung bei den NSG Verordnungen (die nicht üblich sind) noch immer keine Klärung von Seiten des LRA gibt. Doch das Recht die vorhandenen Wege möchten Waldbesitzer und LRA ja auch außerhalb des NSG am Rathsbergs absprechen. Spannend wäre ob die Polizei das auch kontrolliert und damit einer gesetzlich überhaupt nicht gedeckten Auslegung folgt.

Schade ist es aber einfach, dass trotz Gesprächsbereitschaft auf Seiten der Mountainbiker ein sinnvoller Dialog vom LRA und den Waldbesitzern bislang einfach abgelehnt wurde. Und das wo das Thema einen sehr großen Teil der Erlanger Bevölkerung betrifft.

Wir hoffen weiterhin über den Dialog mit der Stadt Erlangen auch mit dem LRA ins Gespräch kommen zu können. Wenn das nicht funktioniert muss parallel über andere Lösungswege nachgedacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> .An einer Lösung scheint man nicht interessiert zu sein, sondern man möchte das Mountainbiken verbieten.



Es wurde ja bereits verboten und deshalb ist die "Lösung" für alle Gegner der MTBler bereits gefunden und umgesetzt. Wieso sollten sich diese Parteien auf ein Gespräch einlassen, wenn diese bereits alles erreicht haben was sie erreichen können? Was hätten die MTBler schon zu bieten?


----------



## kleinhmi (2. Juli 2014)

Dann müssen wie halt auch so konsequent sein und das ganze Areal einzäunen, dann haben wir wieder Verhältnisse, als die Amis das Gelände genutzt haben. Das wollen sie aber auch nicht bezahlen oder dürfen es nicht bzw. legen sich mit der Rentner-Wander-Lobby an.


----------



## gandi85 (2. Juli 2014)

Die Wanderer dürfen ja auch offiziell ned mehr rein. Das ist ja das riesen eigentor, was sie schießen indem sie die nicht kontrollieren. Daruch werden doch die eigentlichen absichten in Tennenlohe sehr schnell klar. 
Problem in Tennenlohe ist nach wie vor die Haftung für evtl. Schäden durch restmunition. auch wenn wir uns alle einig sind, dass z.b. an der Winterleite und speziell auf seit jahrzehnten benutzen wegen keine wirkliche gefahr mehr besteht. Wenn ichs richtig erinnere haftet im Falle eines Falles der bayr. Oberförster persönlich, da alles Staatsforst ist. Und so lange auch nur die minimalste Chance besteht, dass es solch einen Haftungsfall geben kann, sagt der logischer weise das Gebiet ist tabu. (dass das natürlich anderen interessengruppen sehr gelegen kommt ist klar). 
Bleibt letztendlich zu klären, warum dieses Verbot, was seit Jahren besteht plötzlich mit solch einem Nachdruck durchgesetzt werden soll. 

Am Rathsberg siehts natürlich anders aus. Hier muss man schon sehr ortskundig sein, um bei seiner Radeltour kein schwerverbrechen zu begehen. Im erlanger Stadtgebiet, was bis kurz unterhalb der Hangkante rechts der Straße geht, ist es nach wie vor keinerlei stress auf bestehenden Wegen zu fahren. Sieht auch das zuständige amt so. fährt man jedoch auf den teilweise durchgehenden Wegen 50m weiter in Gebiet des Landkreises, ist es verboten. Scheinbar sind da exponentiell mehr wanderer oder Biker oder beides unterwegs. Oder warum auch immer. 
Mich würde jetzt wirklich mal interessieren, wie @Yankee Doodle schreibt, ob die Kontrollen im Privatwald entlang der Pferdekoppel dort oben stattgefunden haben, oder im Bereich des weiter untenliegenden Naturschutzgebietes.
Ich glaubs ja ned, dass sie im Privatwald kontrolieren. Da würden sie meiner Einschätzung nach nicht mit durchkommen.


----------



## lowfat (2. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es wurde ja bereits verboten und deshalb ist die "Lösung" für alle Gegner der MTBler bereits gefunden und umgesetzt. Wieso sollten sich diese Parteien auf ein Gespräch einlassen, wenn diese bereits alles erreicht haben was sie erreichen können? Was hätten die MTBler schon zu bieten?


Wir MTBler haben viel zu bieten:
- Arbeitskraft
- gute Ausbildung
- Kaufkraft
- Steueraufkommen
- Freizeitverhalten ohne zusätzlichen Straßenverkehr zu erzeugen
- Wählerstimmen

In anderen Regionen, die stärker vom Tourismus abhängen (z.B. Tirol) gehen alle Beteiligten aufeinander zu (siehe http://www.tt.com/panorama/natur/8523223-91/land-glaubt-an-ein-miteinander-am-berg.csp). Positive Beispiele gibt es genug.

Erlangen Höchstadt lebt von den qualifizierten Arbeitskräften, die in die Region kommen. Diese sind meist gut ausgebildet, gesundheitsbewusst und sportlich. Die Stadt Erlangen und ERH haben einen Ruf als attraktive Sportregion zu verlieren. Das ist ein weicher Faktor, der beim Kampf um die gut qualifizierten nicht zu unterschätzen ist.
ERH ist einer der reichsten Landkreise in Deutschland. Es ist genügend Geld für Freizeitthemen da, die einen deutliche kleineren Kreis an Leuten ansprechen (z.B. http://www.lra-erh.de/pressecenter/...earm=1&cHash=862cbbfe8123cb5fce4652481e3815e1). Der Leidensdruck speziell bei den Verantwortlichen in ERH ist offenbar nicht hoch genug, um eine vernünftige Lösung anzustreben.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (2. Juli 2014)

@xTr3Me Die Lösung der Gegner ist ja durchaus eine sehr vorläufige und wenig gesicherte. Einer rechtlichen Klärung wird diese nicht standhalten.
Darüber hinaus ist es natürlich mehr als ärgerlich das von Seiten des LRA scheinbar ein "verhindernder" Naturschutz betrieben wird, wie er seit den 80ern nicht mehr aktuell ist. In urbanen Gebieten wie Erlangen sollte der Mensch Zugang zum Naturraum haben um diesen entsprechend kennenzulernen und ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln zu können. Warum das verhindert werden soll erschließt sich weder mir, noch aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Aussagen zum Thema.


----------



## kleinhmi (2. Juli 2014)

@lowfat: Sehr guter Beitrag, insbesondere das aufeinander zugehen. Ich habe bis jetzt im Forst noch keine Situation erlebt, bei der es zwischen mir und Wanderern / Fußgängern Konflikte gab. Zur Not bleibe ich auch einen Moment stehen und lasse sie durch. Das gebietet der Anstand, wir nutzen die Wege gleichermaßen und sollen aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2014)

Gemeint war was wir z.B. den Waldbesitzern und dem Forst zu bieten haben. Denen ist das herzlich egal ob wir im Berufsleben eine qualifizierte Arbeitskraft sind.

Wenn die aktuelle Lage einer rechtlichen Klärung nicht standhalten würde, dann verstehe ich nicht wieso seit Monaten nichts weiter passiert. Die Fronten sind schon lange geklärt, vom Waldbesitzer wurde sogar gefordert, dass gegen die aktuelle Lage geklagt wird.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (2. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre selten mit dem Auto, aber wenn ich es tue, nehme ich wahr, dass die allermeisten Fahrer (und ich dann auch) die geltenden Tempolimits um ein gewisses Maß übertreten. Und zwar so, dass es bei Geblitztwerden zwischen 30-50€ kostet. Manchmal kann man Radarfallen erkennen und sein Verhalten anpassen, manchmal nicht. Manchmal gibt es Blitzermarathons mit größerem Kontrolldruck.
"Der Autofahrer" hat sich dieser Situation angepasst, ohne dadurch sonderlich seelisch belastet zu werden.
Ich werde versuchen, mir diese entspannte Haltung bzgl Gesetzesübertretungen und Sanktionen auch beim MTBen anzugewöhnen.

NIchtsdestotrotz sollte weiterhin keine Lösungsmöglichkeit unversucht bleiben...


----------



## endhirn (2. Juli 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wir MTBler haben viel zu bieten:
> - Arbeitskraft
> - gute Ausbildung
> - Kaufkraft
> ...



Das Problem an den weichen Faktoren ist leider, dass sie erst ins Blickfeld rücken wenn sich die jetzige Situation verschlechtert, also wenn beispielsweise keine qualifizierten Arbeitskräfte mehr in der Region arbeiten möchten. Davon sind wir aber weit entfernt. Deinen Beitrag finde ich aber super!


----------



## Yankee Doodle (2. Juli 2014)

@xTr3Me  Wir haben durchaus einiges zu bieten. Wir können, sollte es zu Bauwerken kommen, diese zurückbauen. Wir können Ansprechpartner bei Problemen sein und gemeinsam eine für alle Seiten sinnvolle Lösung erarbeiten. Das ein Verbot das gros der Mountainbiker nicht von ihrem Natursport abbringen wird, zeigt Baden-Württemberg.

Eine Klage ist kosten- und zeitintensiv. Und man sollte durchaus noch die Hoffnung haben auf Gesprächsbereitschaft zu stoßen, wenn der Druck groß genug wird. Finde eine rechtliche Auseinandersetzung keine gelungene nachhaltige Lösung, aber es ist natürlich eine Option.


----------



## lowfat (2. Juli 2014)

Den Waldbesitzern haben wir wenig zu bieten. Die meisten würden den Wald am liebsten abends reinholen. Der Landkreis und der Forst haben ein Interesse daran, daß die Lage nicht eskaliert und der Ruf als attraktive Region nicht geschädigt wird. Ich sehe bisher nicht, welchen Beitrag speziell der Landkreis dazu liefert. Der Forstamtsleiter Roland Blank wurde neulich in der Zeitung zum Thema  zitiert. Er meinte, er halte es mit der Liberalitas Bavariae, also "Leben und Leben lassen". Daran sollten wir ihn messen. Ohne uns im Boot zu haben, wird in den betroffene Wäldern jedenfalls keine Ruhe einkehren. An einem Dauerkonflikt hat keine der betroffenen Seiten Interesse.

Wer im Wald von Polizisten angehalten wird, sollte sofort eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen der Kontrolle von Waldwegen mit Wildkameras stellen. Laut einen sehr unangenehmen Waldpöbler werden diese verwendet, um Mountainbiker zu zählen. Dies ist ein Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzrecht. Es kann natürlich sein, daß er nur auf dicke Hose macht...


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juli 2014)

Da hab ich die Diskussion ja wieder ganz schön belebt, war gar nicht meine Absicht 
@lowfat leider warst Du nicht zu Hause gestern Abend, ich hätte Dir gerne direkt berichtet.
Zum Thema klagen: Ich denke, dass eine Klage kaum Auswirkungen haben wird. Ich vermute, dass ein Richter immer nur eine Einzelfallentschiedung treffen wird, die nicht als Präzedenzfall herhalten kann. Ausserdem erscheint mir dieser Weg nicht sonderlich geeignet, um die Lage zu beruhigen und so zu einer gemeinsamen Lösung zu kommen.


----------



## lowfat (2. Juli 2014)

Im Bezug auf Leinenzwang für Hunde im Wald wird in dem Artikel (Erlanger Nachrichten, 27.05.2014) der auch für Kalchi und Tennenlohe zuständige Forstamtsleiter Roland Blank zitiert:
"Wir sollten nicht mehr Vorschriften machen, als wir überwachen können. Ich halte es hier mit der Liberalitas Bavariae, daß wir den Bürger nicht über Gebühr einschränken. Allerdings sollte der Umgang miteinander von gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme geprägt sein.
Der Forst Mitarbeitzer spricht dabei nicht nur Streitereien zwischen Radlern und Hundebesitzern an, sondern auch einen anderen, immer wieder hochkochenden Konflikt: "Es gibt regelmäßige Beschwerden von Spaziergängern über rücksichtose Mountainbiker", berichtet Blank.
Es plädiert für einen besonnenen Umgang. Allerdings hat seine Toleranz Grenzen: Wenn Mountainbiker mit Pickel und Schaufel Rampen in den Wald bauen, wie etwa an den Leimenlöchern in der Nähe des Seniorenstifts Bingstraße (Zabo), dann hört für ihn der Spaß auf."
@christof1977
ist schon ok so. sonst hätte ich mich aufgeregt und hätte nicht schlafen können ;-)


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (2. Juli 2014)

> Wer im Wald von Polizisten angehalten wird, sollte sofort eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen der Kontrolle von Waldwegen mit Wildkameras stellen. Laut einen sehr unangenehmen Waldpöbler werden diese verwendet, um Mountainbiker zu zählen. Dies ist ein Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzrecht. Es kann natürlich sein, daß er nur auf dicke Hose macht...


ich weiß nicht, ob das gerede eines waldpöblers als anhaltsverdacht ausreicht. aber "man könnte" ja mal beim blank anfragen, ob es kameras in "seinem" wald gibt. dann wird es lustiger, falls mal jemand eine solche entdeckt.



> Auch die Felsenabfahrt sieht mittlerweile sehr mitgenommen aus.


als ich das letzte mal dort war (wenige tage her), sah es dort supergepflegt aus. recht wild sah es in einem kleinen areal nah der pferdegehege aus (ein großer sprung gebaut), aber dort ist die allerallergrößte erosion passiert durch die relativ neue schotterpiste, die bis ans NSG heranreicht.

Ich muss sowieso mal den blank anschreiben... mich würde interessieren, wie die zeitplanung für den umbau des waldes aussieht (kiefer -> laubwald) und wie der darauffolgende rückbauplan für die forstautobahnen...


----------



## christof1977 (2. Juli 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> ist schon ok so. sonst hätte ich mich aufgeregt und hätte nicht schlafen können ;-)


Das hätten wir mit einem Bierchen schon wieder kompensiert


----------



## pera (2. Juli 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob das gerede eines waldpöblers als anhaltsverdacht ausreicht. aber "man könnte" ja mal beim blank anfragen, ob es kameras in "seinem" wald gibt. dann wird es lustiger, falls mal jemand eine solche entdeckt.


Es läuft bereits eine Anfrage an den bayerischen Datenschutzbeauftragten. Aber wie das so ist mit offiziellen Stellen, eine gehaltvolle Antwort kann dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (2. Juli 2014)

Ganz andere Frage: hat jemand Bilder von den Polizisten im Wald gemacht?


----------



## Axalp (2. Juli 2014)

Reaktion des LRA Erlangen-Höchstadt auf unsere Anfragen:


----------



## Apeman (2. Juli 2014)

Evtl. sollten wir mal vor dem LRA-ERH demonstrieren...!? Früher soll so etwas auch mal was "verändert" haben


----------



## lowfat (2. Juli 2014)

Ja


----------



## prince67 (2. Juli 2014)

Vorweg: Ich bin ein absoluter Laie in Rechtsfragen!
Nur eins ist mir jetzt aufgefallen als ich die Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet "Wildnis am Rathsberg" aus dem Jahr 1996 durchgelesen habe.
Da wird immer wieder auf den Art. 7 BayNatSchG bezuggenommen, insbesondere auch bei den Verboten.

Nun gibt es seit 2011 aber ein neues BayNatSchG und im Art. 7  BayNatSchG steht jetzt etwas über "Ersatzzahlungen" und nichts über Naturschutzgebiete oder Verbote.
Gibt es damit überhaupt noch eine Rechtsgrundlage die Verordnung? Oder müsste die Verordnung nicht neu erlassen werden?
Zumal sich im Punkt Betretungsrecht bei dem neuen BayNatSchG sich IMHO Grundlegendes für die Radfahrer geändert hat.

So heißt es in der Verordnung nur "Verboten ist mit Fahrzeugen aller Art zu fahren"
Aber auch "Verboten ist auf unbefestigten, ungeeigneten Wegen zu reiten".
Das heißt also, auf befestigten Wegen ist das Reiten erlaubt, Radfahren aber verboten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. Juli 2014)

prince67 schrieb:


> ...
> Zumal sich im Punkt Betretungsrecht bei dem neuen BayNatSchG sich IMHO Grundlegendes für die Radfahrer geändert hat.


Nix für ungut, aber da hat sich genau gar nichts geändert - seit 1973 (außer der Nummerierung und auch das hat schon `73 begonnen).


----------



## christof1977 (3. Juli 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ganz andere Frage: hat jemand Bilder von den Polizisten im Wald gemacht?



Also ich zumindest nicht. Wieso fragst Du?



Apeman schrieb:


> Evtl. sollten wir mal vor dem LRA-ERH demonstrieren...!? Früher soll so etwas auch mal was "verändert" haben



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Schauen wir doch mal nach Frankreich, die demonstrieren wegen allem und jedem. Ich bin dabei!


----------



## mistertom52070 (3. Juli 2014)

Post aus Ansbach


----------



## static (3. Juli 2014)

Die Ratsberg-Widlnis find ich zwar eh nicht besonders interessant zum Fahren aber trozdem:
Die wissen auch nicht so genau, was sie wollen, oder? Auf den gekennzeichneten Wegen darf ich nicht radfahren, weil mir ein (Totholz-)Ast auf den Kopf fallen könnte aber spazieren gehen ist möglich? Sind Fußgänger nicht schutzwürdg?
Auf jeden Fall hat man jetzt mal die Aussage, dass das Fahren nicht zum Schutz der Umwelt existiert, sondern zum Schutz der Personen. (Obwohl ich sowieso denke, dass man damals beim formulieren der Verordnung bestimmt mehr an motorisierte Fahrzeuge gedacht hat, als an Fahrräder...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (3. Juli 2014)

Nicht direkt. Es geht in meinen Augen um eine verschärfte Wegsicherungspflicht auf als Wanderwegen gekennzeichneten Wegen. Andersherum: Das gezielte Liegenlassen von Totholz (mir fällt keine besser Formulierung ein) steht im Widerspruch zur Wegsicherungspflicht. Also werden einfach so wenig wie möglich Wanderwege gekennzeichnet. Die gekennzeichneten Wege werden natürlich gesichert. Alle anderen Wege sind auch für Fußgänger tabu.
Zusätzlich kommt im NSG noch das Verbot für Fahrzeuge aller Art hinzu. Und dazu zählen nun einmal auch Fahrräder.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. Juli 2014)

Zum Schreiben des LRA:
Das Landratsamt scheint die mit Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV einhergehende Duldungspflicht der Privatwaldbesitzer noch nicht so recht erfasst zu haben.

Zum Schreiben der Regierung v. Mittelfranken:
Ein weiteres schönes Beispiel dafür, dass das Verbot des Radfahrens auf bestehenden Wegen nicht notwendig ist den Schutzzweck der Verordnung zu erfüllen.
Dennoch ist die Verordnung gültig und zu beachten.

Zum obigen Beitrag:
Aus der Ausweisung oder Markierung von Wegen ergibt sich keine besondere Verkehrssicherungspflicht.


----------



## christof1977 (3. Juli 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Zum obigen Beitrag:
> Aus der Ausweisung oder Markierung von Wegen ergibt sich keine besondere Verkehrssicherungspflicht.


Ich habe den Artikel aus der Wanderzeit eben noch einmal gelesen und wollte mich gerade korrigieren. Du bist mir jetzt zuvor gekommen 
Allerdings ist das wiederum widersprüchlich mit dem Brief der Regierung von Mittelfranken (*document2014-07-03-063506.pdf*)


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (3. Juli 2014)

man merkt, dass die ämter sich nicht angreifbar machen wollen: es werden gefahrenlagen konstruiert, die bei realistischer betrachtung völlig unbedeutend sind, und alle erholungssuchende ausgesperrt (wir sollen ihnen gar noch dankbar sein für ihre uneigennützige fürsorge  uns gegenüber). in der praxis wird dann aber vorrangig jagd auf mtbler gemacht.
dass der rathsbergweg unterhalb des schlosses (ja, das *ist* ein weg, guckt in eure offizielle TOP50, liebe sesselfurzer!) für fußgänger gesperrt ist, wird sich nicht vermitteln lassen. es ist auch der einzige weg, wo man den schluchtwald schön sehen kann -- die fotos auf der LRA-seite sind ja auch mehrheitlich dort entstanden.


----------



## static (3. Juli 2014)

"[...] Aus dem gleichen Grund wurden seitens des Landratsamtes Erlangen-Höchstadt auch keine Wege gekennzeichnet, auf denen gefahrlos gewandert werden kann. [...]"

http://www.freizeit-erh.de/wandern/themenrouten/schloesser-mit-aussicht.html (offizielle LRA-Seite)
(http://www.vgn.de/ib/site/documents...df/Tour_6_-_Schl_sser_mit_Aussicht_17_km_.pdf)





Ist das also kein Weg? Nicht gekennzeichnet? Oder nicht gefahrlos?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (3. Juli 2014)

das ist meiner ansicht nach die forstautobahn, die auch in der verordnungskarte sichtbar eingezeichnet ist http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/f.../Naturschutzgebiete/RathsbergwildnisVO001.pdf , also bewandert werden darf.

eine besser aufgelöste karte aus der verordnung wäre ganz interessant. ich *vermute*, dass die grundlage der karten die TOP50 ist, und dann ist der rathsbergtrail gestrichelt drin. auf dem lausig aufgelösten pdf sieht man auch einen anderen gestrichelten weg, den ich gerade nicht zuordnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (3. Juli 2014)

Ging mir mehr um die Aussage aus dem Brief, als um den Weg an sich. Demnach dürfte gar kein Wanderweg im NSG existieren, was er aber offensichtlich doch tut.


----------



## lowfat (3. Juli 2014)

Die Wegbeschreibung passt. An der Stelle "Wer den Endpunkt Bubenreuth wählt, folgt zunächst auf der Autostraße nach rechts und weiter Richtung Erlangen, um dann unvermittelt rechts hinab in den Wald zu tauchen." steht heute so ein Schild an der Forststraße.



Da in der Verordnung keine Wege eingezeichnet sind (http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/f.../Naturschutzgebiete/RathsbergwildnisVO001.pdf) sind nach der Logik des Naturschutzrechtes alle Schotterstraßen im Naturschutzgebiet nur Fata Morganas und jeder der da in der Realität einen geschotterten Weg sieht, sollte schnell zum Augenarzt gehen! Nicht vorhandene Wege dürfen natürlich nicht betreten werden.

Am 2.5.2014 bin ich zufällig mit dem Auto dort vorbeigefahren, als ein Waldbesitzer mit dem Geländewagen genau an diesem Schild vorbei in eine nach der Verordnung nicht existierende Schotterstraße im Naturschutzgebiet abbog. Der hatte wohl seinen Augenarzttermin verpasst 

Kurz zusammengefasst: Der Wanderweg der VGN dort ist illegal!


----------



## microbat (3. Juli 2014)

In der Verordnung steht doch, dass es verboten ist mit Fahrzeugen aller Art zu fahren.
Also was gibt es da noch zu bereden?

Strengt eine Klage gegen die Verordnung an und alles wird gut ;-)
- wenn die dann erfolgreich war, dann gleich weiter Klagen gegen die bayerische Verfassung.
Dort steht auch so "seltsames" zum Naturschutz drin.

Die Rechtsauffassung und kruden Aussagen mancher Autoren hier
vermittelt ein schlechtes Bild vom Radfahrer im allgemeinen.

Entsprechende Aussagen sind geeignet eine negative Meinung über "uns" bei den Verantwortlichen,
auf deren Wohlwollen "wir" angewiesen sind und welches zum Teil schon "verscherzt" wurde,
zu manifestieren. Dieses Forum ist öffentlich und nicht nur der "Waldeigentümer" liest mit.


----------



## Axalp (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn das LRA schon selbst eine Brochüre mit dem Weg (markiert durch grünen Punkt) herausgibt, dann darf man als Nutzer wohl davon ausgehen, dass eine Begehung erlaubt ist. Anschließend stellt sich die Frage, warum der Weg für Radfahrer verboten ist. 
Klar steht in der Verordgung "Fahrzeuge aller Art". Aber damit sollten primär Kfz. o.ä. gemeint sein. Dass ein Fahrrad juristisch darunter fällt, obwohl sich der Weg durchaus für Erholungssuchende Radsportler und Familien eignet (ausreichende Breite, kein großes Gefälle, moderate Begehung von Fußgängern), hat man beim Erstellen der Verordung offensichtlich nicht einkalkuliert.


----------



## microbat (3. Juli 2014)

...womit wir wieder beim Thema "Wohlwollen" wären..
Die "Sperrungen" als "Ganzes" find ich nicht gut, aber nachvollziehbar.
So wie im Forum zum Thema Ratsberg / Tennenlohe geschrieben wird,
kann ich mir ein "Bild" machen welche Meinungen gegenüber den Verantwortlichen
in "freier Wildbahn" vertreten werden. Aus meiner Sicht wird es dann "gruselig".


----------



## lowfat (3. Juli 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Strengt eine Klage gegen die Verordnung an und alles wird gut ;-)


Warum klagst Du nicht selbst? Oder habe ich Deinen Ironie-Tag übersehen?

Es gibt zu der Verordnung viel zu bereden. Z.B. dass sie von Menschen gemacht wurde, die diese auch wieder ändern können. Dass es die Möglichkeit der Ausweisung von legalen Wegen auch in Natuschutzgebieten gibt. Dazu ist nur der Wille der Verantwortlichen nötig. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit der Duldung.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (3. Juli 2014)

topolino, wir sind nicht mehr im Mittelalter, wo man auf das Wohlwollen der Obrigkeiten angewiesen ist. All das wird von unserem Geld bezahlt...



			
				static schrieb:
			
		

> Ging mir mehr um die Aussage aus dem Brief, als um den Weg an sich. Demnach dürfte gar kein Wanderweg im NSG existieren, was er aber offensichtlich doch tut.


Hast recht, ich habe das Schreiben grad nochmal gelesen. Erst sagen Sie, dass keine Wege gekennzeichnet wurden; dann (im selben Absatz), dass das Begehen nur gekennzeichneter Wege erlaubt sei. Dieser letzte Satz ist wohl redundant, wenn keine solchen vorhanden sind (welcher Art eine solche Kennzeichnung sein sollte, ist natürlich völlig unsinnig).

Dass private Holztransporte im NSG über die dort nicht existenten Wege die stenöke Flora und Fauna nicht stören, ist eh klar.


----------



## microbat (4. Juli 2014)

Vorsicht: Sarkasmus

Die verlinkte Verordnung aus den mittelfränkischen Amtsblatt ist von 1996 und der Thread hier beginnt ab 2008. In etwa in der Zeit dazwischen wurde vermutlich in der "Wildnis am Rathsberg" zum Bsp. das Radfahren geduldet. Irgendwie haben es alle Beteiligten zum aktuellen Zustand gebracht, dass nichts mehr geduldet wird und das die Verantwortlichen es so wollen, was dort gerade passiert.

Das meine beiden Beiträge hier nicht populär sind und die Keule "Obrigkeitshöhrigkeit" ausgepackt wird war mir auch klar. Die Version Wutbürger 2.0 hilft nicht weiter und die "Anderen" zahlen offensichtlich mehr Geld...
...vielleicht gelingt es ja mit folgenden Beispiel das "Ganze" anders zu betrachten.

Einfach mal folgendes Vorstellen: 
Schlosspark Erlangen - Bremsspuren im Rasen - gepflügte Blumenbeete - zerfurchte Schotterwege
- der Brunnen wird zur Schanze umgebaut. Der Eigentümer und die "Obrigkeit" wird angepöbelt.
Warum passiert das nicht? weil es keinen Spaß macht - offensichtlich ungesetzlich ist - die soziale Kontrolle
der Allgemeinheit und der Verfolgungsdruck der "Obrigkeit" zu stark wäre.
Warum passiert das am Rathsberg und anderswo? weil es Spaß macht - man dabei eher nicht erwischt wird
und die "Wildnis" als ein billiges allgemeinnütziges Verbrauchsgut wahrgenommen wird.
Erkenntnis = konsumorientierte Spaß Gesellschaft contra Naturschutz und Landkreis ERH

...und nach 6 Jahren unterhält ihr euch noch darüber wer wann im NSG mit dem Kfz. / Lkw rumfährt
und welche Wege wo als was eingezeichnet sind...


----------



## lowfat (4. Juli 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Sarkasmus
> 
> Die verlinkte Verordnung aus den mittelfränkischen Amtsblatt ist von 1996 und der Thread hier beginnt ab 2008. In etwa in der Zeit dazwischen wurde vermutlich in der "Wildnis am Rathsberg" zum Bsp. das Radfahren geduldet. Irgendwie haben es alle Beteiligten zum aktuellen Zustand gebracht, dass nichts mehr geduldet wird und das die Verantwortlichen es so wollen, was dort gerade passiert.
> 
> ...



Sei mal selkstkritisch. Hat Deine sicher nicht falsche Analyse diesen Thread weitergebracht? Der Blick ist jetzt nach vorne gerichtet. Wie sieht denn Dein Lösungsvorschlag und Beitrag aus, um das naturnahe Mountainbiken in und um Erlangen jenseits der bisherigen Duldung zu ermöglichen?


----------



## microbat (4. Juli 2014)

Danke für die "Zustimmung".
Beim lesen der Beiträge zum Rathsberg und Tennenloher Wald "stellen sich mir regelmäßig die Nackenhaare auf".
Einigen ist nicht wirklich bewußt, dass das ein öffentliches Forum ist.
Der oder die Waldeigentümer haben sich gemeldet und vom ehemaligen und aktuellen Revierjäger 
von der Winterleite bekam ich die Aussage, das wir "ein schönes / interessantes Forum" haben.
Der Waldeigentümer nutzte diesen Thread zwar eher als "Lautsprecher seiner Durchsagen", aber die
Möglichkeit mit ihm hier in einen Dialog zu treten wurde nicht genutzt.
Falls sich die "Anderen" hier informieren finden Sie eher Bestätigung für die restriktive Umsetzung der Verordnungen. Solange sich teilweise die Autoren als "freie Radikale" präsentieren kann kein Verantwortlicher sicher sein, das es bei den einen erlaubten / genehmigten Trail durch ein Waldstück bleiben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (4. Juli 2014)

Das ist richtig: Hier liest jeder mit. Forst, Landratsamt, Waldbesitzer und auch die Polizisten, die im Reichswald kontrollieren, u.a.. 

Dieses Forum ist sicher keine geeignete Plattform, um Lösungen zu erarbeiten. Diese konstruktive Arbeit läuft auch nicht hier, sondern in anderen Kanälen. Das sollte allen, die hier still mitlesen, auch bewusst sein.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (4. Juli 2014)

Es ist richtig, dass "Spots" schon kaputtgeschrieben worden sind, aber Rathsberg oder Winterleite sind wohl keine Geheimspots. Ohne dieses Forum/diese Fäden wüsste ich nicht einmal, dass ich teils verbotene Dinge getan habe. Und der gestrige Forumstag hat mir die Erkenntnis gebracht, dass sogar meine Joggingrunde vom letzten Wochenende im Meilwald eine illegale Aktion war. Insofern ist doch die Diskussion bislang eine Win-Win-Situation: Die angesprochenen "Durchsagen" konnten getätigt werden, und ich zumindest weiß ganz gerne, was ich legal (bzw. in der lokalen Interpretation von legal) tun darf.

Zur Entkriminalisierung trägt auch eine Bagatellisierung der "Vergehen" in der Öffentlichkeit bei. Deshalb kündige ich nun an, in 90min zu einer Radtour aufzubrechen (selbstverständlich umweltfreundlich ohne Autoanfahrt, also stadtnah). Wer von den mitlesenden Ämtern kontrollieren will, ob ich gegen Gesetze verstoße, sei dazu eingeladen (es wird nichts zu finden sein gemäß meinem Kenntnisstand der Gesetze von heute -- kommt ja fast täglich was neues Aberwitziges hinzu).


----------



## christof1977 (5. Juli 2014)

Es geht aus meiner Sicht im Moment nicht darum, warum welches Verbot erlassen wurde und ob die Verbote sinnvoll sind. Die Verbote sind nunmal da und zu beachten. Der Rechtsweg erscheint mir auch nicht zielführen (wobei ich keine Ahnung von Rechtsfragen habe).
Vielmehr muss es uns gelingen, die Lage zu beruhigen und die Leute, die mit Schaufeln, Hacken und Sägen neue Wege bauen einzufangen und für die Situation zu sensibilisieren. Der andere Handlungsstrang muss sein, mit den entsprechenden Behörden, Förstern und Waldbesitzern ins Gespräch zu kommen. Nur so lässt sich aus meiner Sicht eine Lösung finden, mit der alle Leben können. Diese Lösung kann es geben, aber nur, wenn alle mitziehen.


----------



## gandi85 (6. Juli 2014)

Blitzerwarnung: laut fb gruppe wurde heute schon wieder in kalchreuth kontrolliert. Sauber bleiben.


----------



## microbat (6. Juli 2014)

Geht mal einfach davon aus, dass das den Juli über so bleibt.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2014)

Glaube Dienstag ist ein guter Tag zum Biken.


----------



## christof1977 (6. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Glaube Dienstag ist ein guter Tag zum Biken.


Wenn Du erwischt werden willst, ja. Die von mir angesprochene Großkontrolle war letzten Dienstag.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2014)

Ich meine den kommenden Dienstag zum Halbfinale... ;-)


----------



## mw123 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub die sind mir heute entgegengekommen, silberner Suzuki Swift o.ä. zwei noch relativ Junge Typen drinn und ein Schild Forstamt hinter der Scheibe. Sind da fröhlich die Waldautobahn langgebrettert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinhmi (7. Juli 2014)

Ja so ein Depp hat mich auch mal überholt, aber unten am Pferdegelände. Brettert mit seinem Golf den Schotterweg entlang und ganz knapp an mir vorbei. Nachdem ich dann "freundlich" gegrüßt hatte hielt er an und fragte was los sei. Ich meinte dann, er könne ja wenigstens kurz hupen, damit ich weiß, daß hinter mir jemand kommt. Wohl gemerkt, dass war im tiefsten Winter und ich hatte den Skihelm auf, da hörst Du kein Auto, dass von hinten naht. Hat der Typ gar nicht kapiert was ich von ihm wollte, echt intelligente Mitarbeiter beim Forst muss ich sagen. Wahrscheinlich wäre ich dann auch noch irgendwie selbst Schuld gewesen, wenn er mich in den Graben gedrängt hätte...


----------



## kleinhmi (7. Juli 2014)

Das mit den Kontrollen wird sich auch wieder legen, irgendwann fällt jemandem am Schreibtisch mal auf, dass das ja auch Geld kostet und nur wegen ein paar Bikern? Es geht doch immer nur ums Geld. Glaubt ihr im Ernst, dass die das ewig durchhalten?


----------



## lowfat (7. Juli 2014)

Wir sollten ruhig mal überlegen, warum das Ganze eskaliert: es sind in den letzten Jahren jede Menge neuer trails entstanden. Die ursprüngliche Runde an der Winterleite ist seit 25 Jahren quasi unverändert (ja, so lange fahr ich dort schon...). Mit dem Stand hätten wahrscheinlich alle gut leben können

In den letzten Jahren sind rechts und links von der klassischen Runde aber jede Menge neue Trails gebaut worden. Bestes Beispiel ist der "Winterleiten-Downhill", der vor 2 Jahren in den Wald gebaut wurde. Mittlerweile steht er sogar in einschlägigen MTB-Karten im Netz. Hat es den wirklich gebraucht? Auf der anderen Seite ist der neue trail zum Junfernsitz entstanden. Der geht genau durch das Jagdgebiet des dortigen Jägers. Auch die Felsenabfahrt liegt darin. Die Jäger müssen eine Strafe bezahlen, wenn sie eine bestimmte Abschussquote nicht erfüllen. Pech, wenn im Revier permanent neue Trails entstehen, an denen das Wild aufgescheucht wird. Wäre ich Jäger, würde mich das auch stören.

Es ist schön, viele Trails zu haben. Wir sind aber nicht die einzigen, die in dem Wald Interessen haben. Wir werden dort oben nur wieder Ruhe reinbekommen, wenn wir diese Interessen respektieren. Sonst können wir gegen die gut vernetzten Leute vom Forst, Jäger, Landratsamt usw. nur verlieren.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Juli 2014)

Volle Zustimmung insbesondere zu den jüngsten "Baumaßnahmen" an der Winterleite und auch anderorts im Reichswald. Allerdings -- was natürlich keine Rechtfertigung ist -- erzeugt ein Wald, der aussieht wie ein Harvestertestgelände (z.B. winterleitenhangabwärts zur Schneise am Tropfenden Fels gibt es alle ~30m eine Rückegasse) bei potentiellen Trail-Bauherren vermutlich auch wenig Schuldgefühle.


----------



## static (7. Juli 2014)

Kleine Anmerkung:
Im Tennenloher-Forst betrifft es alle Waldbesucher. Es geht ja um die Geschichte mit den Munitionsresten. Für das Betretungsverbot tragen also nicht die Mountainbiker die Schuld. Wir müssen uns also jetzt auch nicht freiwillig die Täterrolle aufdrücken. Es gibt doch offiziell überhaupt kein "Mountainbiker-Problem"!

Am Rathsberg gab's ja nie eine wirkliche Aussage warum das ganze Theater überhaupt (zumindest weiß ich von nichts). Hier muss man erstmal davon ausgehen, dass man einfach niemanden im Wald haben will. Und die Hindernis-Bauarbeiten treffen Fussgänger genauso wie Radfahrer. Ich warte sowieso darauf, dass mal einen Spaziergänger/Jogger ordentlich über das ausgelegte Zeug stolpert. Spätestens im Winter, wenn's wieder früh dunkel wird. Dann kann man sich auch nicht mit waldtypischen Gefahren rausreden, schließlich wurden die Äste vorsätzlich gelegt um jemanden zu behindern...


----------



## User85319 (7. Juli 2014)

Warum werden denn illegale Trails in den Wald gezimmert?

Hätte jede Gemeinde/Stadt ihr eingenes kleines "Trailcenter", wo sich die aktiven MTBler austoben können, würde der Wildbau meines Erachtens drastisch zurück gehen. (Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht ein paar Dirthügelchen die irgendwo auf ner Müllkippe zusammengeschoben werden.)
Die Schaffung von Alternativen sollte jetzt oberste Prämisse haben. Leider ist das alles aktuell viel zu kompliziert und ein bürokratsicher Gewaltakt.

@lowfat Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob wir den selben Trail mit "Winterleiten-Downhill" meinen, aber wenn SO ein Trail legal und auch zentral für alle MTBler zugänglich verfügbar wäre, hätte die bergaborientierte Fraktion einen schönen Spielplatz und neue Baumaßnahmen wären wohl erst mal obsolet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Juli 2014)

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob wir den selben Trail mit "Winterleiten-Downhill" meinen, aber wenn SO ein Trail legal und auch zentral für alle MTBler zugänglich verfügbar wäre, hätte die bergaborientierte Fraktion einen schönen Spielplatz und neue Baumaßnahmen wären wohl erst mal obsolet


Nun ja, ehrlich gesagt gab es bis vor kurzem zentral gelegene DH-Strecken (siehe Fadentitel) ;-)


----------



## Saddamchen (8. Juli 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Wir MTBler haben viel zu bieten:
> - Arbeitskraft
> - gute Ausbildung
> - Kaufkraft
> ...


Das Problem Martin ist nur, das dem Waldbesitzer Rübezahl weder deine Arbeitskraft, Ausbildung Kaufkraft usw. interessiert. 
Und "Tourismuss geht ihm sicher auch am A... vorbei. 
Die Anzahl derer, welche wegen dem MTB Verbot ihren Job kündigen und wegziehen wird mit Sicherheit niemanden eine schlaflose Nacht bereiten.
"Hallo Schatz wir verkaufen unser Haus und ziehen weg, weil ich nicht mehr Biken darf!! "  --> Viel Spaß beim Scheidungsanwalt!


----------



## pera (8. Juli 2014)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das Problem Martin ist nur, das dem Waldbesitzer Rübezahl weder deine Arbeitskraft, Ausbildung Kaufkraft usw. interessiert.
> Und "Tourismuss geht ihm sicher auch am A... vorbei.
> Die Anzahl derer, welche wegen dem MTB Verbot ihren Job kündigen und wegziehen wird mit Sicherheit niemanden eine schlaflose Nacht bereiten.
> "Hallo Schatz wir verkaufen unser Haus und ziehen weg, weil ich nicht mehr Biken darf!! "  --> Viel Spaß beim Scheidungsanwalt!



Aber vielleicht so: "Hallo Schatz, nach Erlangen will ich nicht ziehen. Dort gehts im Wald zu wie in Nordkorea"


----------



## lowfat (8. Juli 2014)

Den einzelnen Waldbesitzer interessiert es sicher nicht. Aber das Landratsamt und die Politik interessiert es, wenn das Thema in die Schlagzeilen kommt. Mittlerweile merken nämlich auch Nicht-MTB-Verbände, was ihnen mit der verschärften Verordnung für ein Ei gelegt wurde. 

Dem Landkreis ERH geht es viel zu gut. ERH ist (relativ) reich. Mangelnde Finanzen wären ein unglaubwürdiges Argument gegen eine Lösung. Wären wir hier in einer wirtschaftlichen Randregion wie Hof, würden sich alle Beteiligten schnell einigen, um Negativschlagzeilen zu vermeiden. Wo für alle etwas auf dem Spiel steht, finden die Beteiligten schneller zusammen. 
In Tirol haben sich gerade Forst, Grundbesitzer, Tourismus und ÖAV vor kurzem auf ein Konzept geeinigt. Die Leitung hatt der stellvertretende Landesobmann (deutsches Pendant zum stellvertretenden Ministerpräsident). Die haben Angst, daß sie Touristen verlieren, wenn es keine Lösung für das Mountainbiken gibt. Es gibt also positive Beispiele.


----------



## mät__ (8. Juli 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> gestern Abend wurde im Tennenloher Forst (Reichswald) und am Rathsberg massiv kontrolliert, es waren lt. Auskunft eines Polizisten acht Beamte in Zivil auf MTBs unterwegs und haben Personalien aufgenommen und Verwarnungen ausgesprochen. Offenbar haben sie einige erwischt (mich nicht, ich war durch Polizei- und Forstfahrzeuge gewarnt und daher legal unterwegs ).
> 
> ...



Achwas, das ist aber bemerkenswert: 
Die Begründung zur Sperrung der Wege in Tennenlohe waren doch gefährliche Munitionsreste. Aber wenn es tatsachlich so gefährlich sein sollte, sich auf den gesperrten Wegen zu bewegen, warum traut sich die Polizei dann für Kontrollen überhaupt dorthin? Als Polizist würde ich mir hier durchaus die Frage stellen, ob ich mich in Lebensgefahr begebe, um Wanderer, Spaziergänger und Radfahrer von ihrer Erholungssuche abzuhalten. Vielleicht ist es aber ja doch nicht so gefährlich dort und die Munitionsreste nur ein vom Landrsatsamt vorgeschobenes Argument für ganz andere Interessen? 

Fragen über Fragen...

@christoff1977
Woran hast du erkannt, dass es sich um Zivilstreifen handelt?


----------



## kleinhmi (8. Juli 2014)

Stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die Polizei überhaupt befugt dazu ist, im Privatwald Kontrollen vorzunehmen. Wer überprüft das denn?

Ich hab auf meiner Runde am Sonntag auf jeden Fall niemanden im Wald gesehen und für mich stellt sich auch die Vermutung, dass die achso vielen Kontrollen in der letzten Zeit in Wirklichkeit gar nicht stattgefunden haben und von wem auch immer nur gestreut wurden um die MTB'er zu verschrecken.
Am Sonntag hab ich jedenfalls nur nette Leute getroffen, die alle im Wald waren um die Natur zu genießen und das waren MTB'er wie Wanderer und Familien mit Kindern gleichermaßem. Es gab keinen Zoff und alle haben freundlich gegrüßt und geplauscht.

Wenn alte Munition im Reichswald wirklich so ein Problem wäre, warum riskiert man dann, dass:
1. Forstarbeiter bei ihrer täglichen Arbeit zu Tode kommen könnten und 
2. Dass Kindergärten Waldtage veranstalten, die dann auch abseits der offiziellen Wege stattfinden.

Wo ist hier denn die Verhältnissmäßigkeit???


----------



## lowfat (8. Juli 2014)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die Polizei überhaupt befugt dazu ist, im Privatwald Kontrollen vorzunehmen. Wer überprüft das denn?
> 
> Ich hab auf meiner Runde am Sonntag auf jeden Fall niemanden im Wald gesehen und für mich stellt sich auch die Vermutung, dass die achso vielen Kontrollen in der letzten Zeit in Wirklichkeit gar nicht stattgefunden haben und von wem auch immer nur gestreut wurden um die MTB'er zu verschrecken.
> Am Sonntag hab ich jedenfalls nur nette Leute getroffen, die alle im Wald waren um die Natur zu genießen und das waren MTB'er wie Wanderer und Familien mit Kindern gleichermaßem. Es gab keinen Zoff und alle haben freundlich gegrüßt und geplauscht.



Es gibt mehrere Betroffene, die direkt mit den Polizisten gesprochen haben. Z.B. christof1977 . Die Zivilpolizisten waren - welch Überraschung - in Zivil, konnten sich aber ausweisen und hatten die Polizeiausrüstung im Rucksack. Wenn Du jetzt immer noch zweifelst, weil es Dich noch nicht erwischt hat, kannst Du gerne christof1977 per PM fragen. 



kleinhmi schrieb:


> Wenn alte Munition im Reichswald wirklich so ein Problem wäre, warum riskiert man dann, dass:
> 1. Forstarbeiter bei ihrer täglichen Arbeit zu Tode kommen könnten und
> 2. Dass Kindergärten Waldtage veranstalten, die dann auch abseits der offiziellen Wege stattfinden.
> 
> Wo ist hier denn die Verhältnissmäßigkeit???


Waldarbeiten: legal, weil in der Verordnung ausgenommen.
Kindergärten, Naturdenkmäler besuchen, Wanderwege, Nordic Walking Strecken, Pilzesuchen, Waldbeeren pflücken, Geocachen, usw. illegal, weil abseits der ausgewiesenen Strecken.
Ob es uns gefällt oder nicht. Der Wortlaut der Verordnung ist so.


----------



## greenbull1 (8. Juli 2014)

mät__ schrieb:


> Achwas, das ist aber bemerkenswert:
> Die Begründung zur Sperrung der Wege in Tennenlohe waren doch gefährliche Munitionsreste. Aber wenn es tatsachlich so gefährlich sein sollte, sich auf den gesperrten Wegen zu bewegen, warum traut sich die Polizei dann für Kontrollen überhaupt dorthin? Als Polizist würde ich mir hier durchaus die Frage stellen, ob ich mich in Lebensgefahr begebe, um Wanderer, Spaziergänger und Radfahrer von ihrer Erholungssuche abzuhalten. Vielleicht ist es aber ja doch nicht so gefährlich dort und die Munitionsreste nur ein vom Landrsatsamt vorgeschobenes Argument für ganz andere Interessen?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...
> ...



Die Polizei ist u. a. von der Betretungs-VO ausgenommen. Außerdem ist als Lektüre das Bay. PAG empfehlenswert ... § 2 ...




kleinhmi schrieb:


> Stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die Polizei überhaupt befugt dazu ist, im Privatwald Kontrollen vorzunehmen. Wer überprüft das denn?
> 
> Ich hab auf meiner Runde am Sonntag auf jeden Fall niemanden im Wald gesehen und für mich stellt sich auch die Vermutung, dass die achso vielen Kontrollen in der letzten Zeit in Wirklichkeit gar nicht stattgefunden haben und von wem auch immer nur gestreut wurden um die MTB'er zu verschrecken.
> Am Sonntag hab ich jedenfalls nur nette Leute getroffen, die alle im Wald waren um die Natur zu genießen und das waren MTB'er wie Wanderer und Familien mit Kindern gleichermaßem. Es gab keinen Zoff und alle haben freundlich gegrüßt und geplauscht.
> ...



Radfahren z. B. am Dornberg (= NSG Tennenloher Forst) ==> Prüfe BayNatschG, VO NSG Tennenloher Forst, Betretungs-VO Tennenloher Forst. Drei Ordnungswidrigkeiten auf einmal ... eine bleibt zumindest immer hängen.

Da es auch eine Haftungsfrage für den "Grundstücksverantwortlichen" ist, sind natürlich hauptsächlich Privatpersonen mit der Betretungs-VO angesprochen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle, die berufsmäßig im Wald unterwegs sind, dementsprechend beschult wurden.

Das Grundproblem: Zu viele Erholungssuchende auf zu wenig Raum. Wenn bei 100 Radlern zwei Idioten dabei sind, dann fallen die im Bayerischen Wald oder in den Alpen wegen der Fläche gar nicht auf. Bei uns konzentriert sich alles auf ein paar Quadratmeter. MTB`ler, Fußgänger, Jäger, Waldbauern, etc., da sind Konflikte programmiert. Da die Fläche nicht größer wird, musste man sich andere Regularien einfallen lassen.
Trotzdem: Die Verfolgungsbehörde hat ihre Rechtsauslegung klar und deutlich formuliert (Zeitung, Beschilderung). Jeder kann sich danach richten oder auch nicht. Aber bitte dann nicht jammern.

Nur so als Gedankenansatz: Bei einem Unfall in der "verbotenen Zone" (z. B. Zusammenstoß mit einem Fußgänger - dieser verletzt sich) könnte eine private Haftpflicht erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Daran denken viele nicht. Bei Eigenverletzungen wird die Krankenkasse auch nicht vor Begeisterung jubeln.


----------



## Rajesh (8. Juli 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Nur so als Gedankenansatz: Bei einem Unfall in der "verbotenen Zone" (z. B. Zusammenstoß mit einem Fußgänger - dieser verletzt sich) könnte eine private Haftpflicht erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Daran denken viele nicht. Bei Eigenverletzungen wird die Krankenkasse auch nicht vor Begeisterung jubeln.


Achso, die wollen durch ihre Kontrollen uns nur vor Haftungsrisiken schützen. 
Was haben wir für einen fürsorglicher Staat.


----------



## User85319 (8. Juli 2014)

Ja, und jetzt "kanalisiert" sich durch diese Regularien alles auf die ausgewiesenen Schotterwege. Auch die zwei "Idioten" haben sich nicht einfach in Luft aufgelöst. Fahren die jetzt plötzlich vorschiftsgemäß?
Diese Argumentation ist doch einfach unausgereift und gleicht einer "Basta"-Entscheidung, da man einfach keine Lust hat, sich mit der Situation für alle Parteien zufriedenstellend auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. Juli 2014)

greenbull schrieb:
			
		

> Das Grundproblem: Zu viele Erholungssuchende auf zu wenig Raum. Wenn bei 100 Radlern zwei Idioten dabei sind, dann fallen die im Bayerischen Wald oder in den Alpen wegen der Fläche gar nicht auf. Bei uns konzentriert sich alles auf ein paar Quadratmeter. MTB`ler, Fußgänger, Jäger, Waldbauern, etc., da sind Konflikte programmiert. Da die Fläche nicht größer wird, musste man sich andere Regularien einfallen lassen.


Es ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass da laufend Fußgänger zusammengefahren werden. Wie lowfat schon mal ansatzweise vorgerechnet hat, passiert im Straßenverkehr sicher mehr als im Wald (Munitionsunfälle+"normale" Crashs). Konflikte mit Waldbauern meinetwegen, das kommentiere ich hier nicht weiter.

Bei der Jagd frage ich mich als Laie, was bei völlig unterbleibender Jagd eigentlich passiert. Die Verbissschäden durch Rotwild nehmen zu, das ist ein (rein?) wirtschaftl Problem. Schwarzwild nimmt zu, aber die Schwarzwildpopulation wurde immer schon durch Nahrungsangebot geregelt (ich wüsste kein einheimisches Raubtier, das Wildsäue frisst). Die Schäden auf den Feldern nehmen zu (rein wirtschaftl Problem), die Gefahr von Wildunfällen (-> Tempolimits auf Straßen einführen). Was ich hinterfragen will: Muss im städtischen Naherholungsgebiet effektiv bejagt werden?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (8. Juli 2014)

Es ist schön, dass sich @greenbull1  hier einbringt.

Das Forstarbeiter auf Blindgängersuche ausgebildet sind ist natürlich fraglich, wäre aber sicherlich bei der aktuellen Gefahrenlage für diese sehr wünschenswert. Im NSG kommen beim Befahren eines Weges abseits der Forststraßen die beiden VO als Ordnungswidrigkeiten zusammen, das BayNatSchG hat damit prinzipiell erst mal kein Problem. Das Mountainbiken wird ja vom entsprechenden Amt als natur- und sozialverträglich anerkannt, das kann keine Grundlage sein.

Inwiefern das Problem: "Zu viele Erholungssuchende auf zu wenig Raum." durch die Regelung "wir zwingen diese auf noch weniger Raum" gelöst werden soll, kann ich nur schwer verstehen. Der Lösungsansatz erschließt sich mir leider nicht. Hier wäre es sinnvoll den vorhandenen Raum einfach zu nutzen, es ist ja nicht so, dass dieser "übernutzt" wird. Das Problem der "zu vielen Erholungssuchenden" ist auch einfach ein theoretisches Problem, welches im Wald keinen Bestand hat. Konflikte zwischen den Nutzergruppen sind verschwindend gering, es gibt in den Waldgebieten des Landkreises wie der Stadt keine Wege auf denen ein respektvolles Miteinander nicht möglich wäre. Der Jagd entsteht kein wirkliches Problem durch die Nutzung der bestehenden Wege, das Wild ist daran gewöhnt. Die größte Luchspopulation des Bayerischen Waldes lebt beispielsweise an der Bundesstraße. "2 Idioten", wie im Beispiel von @greenbull1  angeführt, rechtfertigen doch kein Verbot für eine gesamte Gruppe Erholungssuchender.
Ein wenig Verständnis auf allen Seiten würde völlig ausreichen, ein paar Schilder die auf die gemeinsame Wegenutzung hinweisen und auf einfachste Verhaltensregeln und alle Beteiligten hätten eine gangbare Lösung. Das dies genau so funktionieren kann zeigt das Beispiel Davos, und dort handelt es sich um ausgesetzte, schmale Wege die gemeinsam genutzt werden. Dadurch dass dies alle Beteiligten wissen und sich darauf einstellen gibt es dort aber gar keine Probleme. Inhaltlich nicht ordentlich begründete und vor allem einseitige Verbote fördern einfach keine wegweisende Lösung, gegenseitiges Verständnis schon.


----------



## mät__ (8. Juli 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Die Polizei ist u. a. von der Betretungs-VO ausgenommen. Außerdem ist als Lektüre das Bay. PAG empfehlenswert ... § 2 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, Greenbull. Rechtlich ist das schon sauber, aber in der Sache doch Käse: die Gefahr durch Munitionsreste verschwindet ja nicht dadurch, dass dir Polizei die Wege kontrollieren darf.


----------



## greenbull1 (8. Juli 2014)

Nur wenn dem Polizisten bei der Dienstverrichtung die Beine weggerissen (Ironie!) werden, wird der Freistaat mit Sicherheit keine Schadensersatzansprüche gegen sich selbst stellen - da freut sich höchstens der Steuerzahler ...
Aber ich verstehe dieses Argument.

@ Yankee: Die VO NSG-Tennenloher Forst begründet sich aber auf dem BayNatschG (Art. 7/III). Bei der Wegethematik (Art. 21 ff.) kommt man in Bayern ohne höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung eh niemals auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Eine ungenau definierte Rechtsgrundlage hat früher oder später genau diese Folgen. Bis dahin zur Hilfestellung: Ist ein Trail nicht in einer amtlichen Karte (www.bayernatlas.de: amtl. Karte) verzeichnet, dann sollte man vorsichtig sein. ==> Aber bitte jetzt nicht wieder die ganze Diskussion von vorne. Das ist derzeit im Landkreis ERH der Stand der Dinge.


----------



## microbat (8. Juli 2014)

@2nd_astronaut
Muss im städtischen Naherholungsgebiet effektiv bejagt werden?
Das Fragte ich mich auch schon und *MEINE* kurze Meinung ist:
im Gebiet rund um die Weiterleite stehen vor allem wirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund.
im Gebiet rund um das Wildpferde Gehege sind es Naturschutzgründe.
Dazwischen beschränkt sich die Nutzung durch "Erholungssuchende" auf ganz bestimmte Korridore,
neben denen ja auch eifrig gejagt wird.

Kalchreuth mit seinen Gaststätten, den Kirschbaum Gärten (samt Fernsicht), den Parkraum
in der Nähe der Weiher und am Sportplatz und eben dem interessanten Wald bietet viel "Erholung"
und wenig Ruhezonen für das Wild. Wer dieses Jagdrevier pachtet, hat eigentlich die AK gezogen.

Der bisherige Jäger hat´s vermutlich aufgegeben (Tagsüber machen die Harverster alles platt und 
Abends kommen die Mountainbiker...) und der "Neue" hat sich in den Kopf gesetzt das Gebiet wieder
jagdbar zu machen.
Die Jäger "müssen" (glaube ich) Abschussquoten erfüllen.
Ob die ansässigen Landwirte Stress machen kann ich nicht beurteilen, eine moderne "Leibspeise" der Wildschweine:
Mais - wird dort eher nicht angebaut. Der Förster sollte dort eigentlich auch keinen übermäßigen Wald-Verbiss haben,
denn tagsüber vergrämen die "Erholungssuchenden" das Wild (ich werd´schon wieder sarkastisch ;-) welches dann den Jägern der
angrenzenden Gebiete vor die Flinte läuft.
Die "Schnell"-Straßen der Umgebung haben bereits Tempo-Limit.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (9. Juli 2014)

@greenbull1 Problematisch an der Sichtweise des LRA ERH ist vor allem die nicht vorhandene Gesprächsbereitschaft. Der Bezug auf das BayNatSchG ist klar, aber ein NSG verbietet nicht automatisch das radfahren. Im LRA hängt man leider einem Naturschutz an, den der Erlanger Professor Werner Bätzing als verhindernden Naturschutz bezeichnet hat und der seit sicherlich 20 Jahren in der wissenschaftlichen Realität keine Rolle mehr spielt. Leider hat man es verpasst die VO der NSG daran anzupassen. Wir sprechen hier schließlich über Kulturlandschaften nicht Wildnis.
Das bayerische Motto des "Leben und leben lassen" scheint dahingehend leider noch nicht in Franken angekommen zu sein. Stattdessen verbietet man eine natur- und sozialverträgliche Erholungsform ohne dies sauber inhaltlich zu begründen. Auch einseitige Kontrollen von Mountainbikern auf Wegen die für alle Nutzer gesperrt sind sorgen nicht unbedingt für ein positives Bild des Amtsvorgehens.

Stattdessen könnte man ja einfach mal das wiederholt ausgesprochene Gesprächsangebot der IG annehmen.


----------



## static (9. Juli 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Stattdessen könnte man ja einfach mal das wiederholt ausgesprochene Gesprächsangebot der IG annehmen.



Ist da tatsächlich immer noch nichts neues zustandegekommen? Absolut unverständlich...

Wie steht eigentlich der Erlanger DAV zu dem Thema? Gibt's da irgendwelche Stimmen?


----------



## greenbull1 (9. Juli 2014)

@Yankee Doodle - genau das in Bayern abgedroschene "Leben und Leben lassen" (Liberalitas Bavariae) funktioniert heutzutage nicht mehr. Ich erinnere mich da an die Diskussionen um die Schließungszeiten der Biergärten, das Rauchverbot in Gaststätten ...

Und deinen vorletzten Satz "Auch einseitige Kontrollen ..." unterschreibe ich, wenn es tatsächlich so war/ist.

Eigentlich wäre alles so einfach, hätten sich   A L L E   von Anfang an an die DIMB Trail Rules gehalten, wäre es mit Sicherheit nicht soweit gekommen. Aber trotz positiver Bemühungen an der Winterleite mit den dort angebrachten Hinweisen auf die Trail Rules, es gibt halt einige, die Fahren an den Zetteln vorbei und dann gleich links und ab durch die Brombeeren ... da bekomme ich einfach rote Punkte!

Wenn dann zwei mit blockiertem Hinterrad durch die Brombeeren gefahren sind, dann sieht man eine Spur und der dritte Biker interpretiert diese Spur bereits als Trail  - - - und genau so dreht sich die Spirale. So sind die meisten Trails entstanden. Diejenigen, die als erste durchs Kraut gefahren sind verurteilt jeder (auch hier) aber keiner wills gewesen sein und keiner kennt so jemanden persönlich ... Mit der Zeit wird diese Spur immer mehr genutzt und immer breiter - bis man schließlich der Meinung ist, es sei ein Weg. Da zwickt sich doch was, oder???? Da das ja fast täglich passiert (meist nur im kleineren Rahmen durch das Abkürzen zwischen vorhandenen Trails), wie will man da auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen?

Als positiv denkender Mensch gehe ich davon aus, dass es die DIMB und die IG mit den selbst auferlegten Regeln ehrlich meinen und zumindest deren Sprecher, Mitglieder und Unterstützer sich auch an die Regeln halten. Aber was bringt das, wenn diese Bemühungen nicht alle an der Basis erreichen? Wie soll der Konsens denn am Ende aussehen? Kein Biker wird die Polizei rufen, wenn er jemanden beim Buddeln und Zimmern erwischt - da gibts ja einen Ehrenkodex. Oder wer nimmt sich mal einen zur Brust, der querfeldein gefahren ist?
Wie will man einen Lernprozess bei demjenigen anstoßen, der sich bisher nicht an die Regeln gehalten hat?


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2014)

Also beim Rauchverbot muss ich mal einhaken.. was hat "Leben und Leben lassen" damit zu tun, dass man das krebserregende Giftzeug das sich andere reinziehen selbst einatmen muss? Selten so einen Käse gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yankee Doodle (9. Juli 2014)

@greenbull1  Hier im Bayerischen Wald funktioniert dieses alte bayerische Prinzip ziemlich gut.
Als einen Sommer lang mal gewisse Wege geshuttlet wurden hat man mit den entsprechenden Bikern gesprochen und mit dem verärgerten Landwirt und seitdem wird nicht mehr geshuttlet, das Problem ist gelöst und die verschiedenen Parteien kennen sich. Der abschüssige Weg vorbei an einer Berghütte wird nicht auf Grund von eventuellen Gefahren gesperrt, sondern man weist mit einem Schild auf diese hin und das man lieber auf nen Kuchen einkehren sollte als vorbeizufahren. Ab und zu mal Wege zu pflegen die man täglich fährt führt hier auch zu guten Kontakten zu Forst und Jägern (auch wenn diese erst mal sehr verdutzt sind, dass man einfach so freiwillig Wege pflegt). 
Im Grunde geht es nur darum die Bereitschaft aufzubringen mit den anderen Nutzergruppen zu sprechen und auch inhaltlich zu argumentieren. Die Bereitschaft Vorurteile über Bord zu werfen sollte bei allen Seiten vorhanden sein, denn auch wenn eine Gefährdung beispielweise leicht vorstellbar ist, so ist sie wissenschaftlich einfach Quatsch.
Eine konstruktive Lösung mit der alle Seiten gut leben können wird in einer Metropolregion nie einfach sein. Aber es sich so einfach zu machen eine komplette Nutzungs- und Erholungsform zu verbieten ist dann doch etwas unambitioniert.

Ein Teil der Wege im Tennenloher Forst ist sicherlich durch wiederholtes Einfahren entstanden, das muss nicht sein. Dafür gibt es aber auch Lösungsvorschläge. Der überwiegende Teil geht aber auf die Nutzung als Truppenübungsgelände und Motocrossstrecke zurück. Dieses feine Netz aus vorhandenen Wegen existiert seit langer Zeit und ein Fortbestand wäre für alle Erholungssuchenden und Naturnutzer äußerst wünschenswert.


----------



## lowfat (9. Juli 2014)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> @Yankee Doodle - genau das in Bayern abgedroschene "Leben und Leben lassen" (Liberalitas Bavariae) funktioniert heutzutage nicht mehr. Ich erinnere mich da an die Diskussionen um die Schließungszeiten der Biergärten, das Rauchverbot in Gaststätten ...
> 
> Und deinen vorletzten Satz "Auch einseitige Kontrollen ..." unterschreibe ich, wenn es tatsächlich so war/ist.
> 
> ...


Selbst Leute, die sich an die Trailrules halten können kaum zwischen einem alten und einem neu anlegten Trail unterscheiden. Das Problem sind nicht die Trails an sich. Das Problem ist, daß immer mehr angelegt werden. Wer kann da noch unterscheiden, welche Trails alt (und vielleicht geduldet) und welche neu sind (und damit das Fass zum Überlaufen bringen). Beispiel: die klassische Runde an der Winterleite sieht heute immer noch so aus, wie vor 25 Jahren. Quasi keine Erosion oder Bodenvertiefung. Schlecht sieht es da aus, wo Leute gegraben haben. Beispiele:
1) an der zentralen Kreuzung haben mal Spezialisten vor ca 3 Jahren einen Anlieger in den Sandboden (!) geschaufelt. Der hatte eine Lebensdauer von 2 Minuten. Das Loch ist heute immer noch da.
2) am Ende der langen Geraden kreuzt der Weg den Rotochsentrail. Dort wurde direkt am Forstweg ein Loch gegraben, um auf der anderen Seite einen Sand(!)kicker zu bauen. Das Ergebnis ist dasselbe wie oben. Nur dass jeder Wanderer, Jogger, Forstmensch zwangsläufig über die Löcher stolpert.
3) Der "Winterleiten-Downhill". Was vor 10 Jahren oben mal ein kleiner Hüpfer über einen Sandstein war, ist zu einer tiefgründigen Fuhre mit Anliegern und Sprüngen ausgebaut geworden. Er steht mittlerweile sogar in openstreeetmaps. Ergebnis: Erosion über den ganzen Hang. Der ist noch zwei Jahre befahrbar. Dann ist er kaputt weil Sandboden.
4) Felsenabfahrt (Wolfsgraben): vor einigen Jahren ist dort eine völlig unflowige Flowline angelegt worden. Das war sicher ein Haufen Arbeit. Die habe ich eigenhändig zurückgebaut. Diese Abfahrt verträgt keinen Massen. Die Felsenabfahrt war mal anspruchsvoll und ist immer weiter rechts und links um die Felsen und die bereits ausgebremsten chickenways ausgeufert. Ich lege seit Jahren mit Baumstämmen dort seitliche Begrenzungen hin, damit die Sache im Rahmen bleibt.

Ich bin auch kein Tugendbolzen und hinterlasse Spuren und fahre manchmal zweifelhafte Trails. Wir müssen aber auch mal den Hals voll kriegen. Wenn wir eine dauerhafte Lösung im Tennenloher Forst haben ereichen wollen, werden wir Trails wieder zurückbauen müssen.


----------



## pndrev (9. Juli 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Das war sicher ein Haufen Arbeit. Die habe ich eigenhändig zurückgebaut.
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Tugendbolzen und hinterlasse Spuren und fahre manchmal zweifelhafte Trails. Wir müssen aber auch mal den Hals voll kriegen. Wenn wir eine dauerhafte Lösung im Tennenloher Forst haben ereichen wollen, werden wir Trails wieder zurückbauen müssen.




Exakt. Man kann nicht immer nur an Trails, die offensichtlich gerade frisch ausgebaut werden, vorbeifahren, Kopf schütteln und dann zwei Monate später denken "hey, der Trail da sieht ja eingefahren aus, dann ist das ok". Ich habe hier bei uns im Landschaftsschutzgebiet auch mal drei Wochen lang fast täglich die Kicker und Doubles zurückgebaut, die iregndwer quer über die typischen, hochfrequentierten Gassi-Routen angelegt hat. Hat funktioniert. Seitdem laufen da alle wieder mit einem Lächeln rum, wohl, weil sie auch gesehen haben, dass andere Mountainbiker sich ebenfalls dagegen stellen, nicht nur die Spaziergänger.

Andererseits, wenn man das erste Mal in einem Gebiet fährt, wo man noch nie unterwegs war - woher soll man wissen, welcher Trail eine "klassische Runde" ist, und welcher erst letzten Sommer in den Boden gebremst wurde?


----------



## christof1977 (9. Juli 2014)

mät__ schrieb:


> @christoff1977 Woran hast du erkannt, dass es sich um Zivilstreifen handelt?



An seinem Dienstausweis und seinem Funkgerät mit Logo der Polizei auf dem Display. Es soll Leute geben, die einem Dienstausweis nicht vertrauen, mir war das allerdings Legitimation genug.

Den zweiten, den ich im Vorbeifahren auf legalem Weg gesehen habe, meine ich an seinem Funkgerät in der Trikottasche erkannt zu haben. Da kann ich mich aber natürlich täuschen.




kleinhmi schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meiner Runde am Sonntag auf jeden Fall niemanden im Wald gesehen und für mich stellt sich auch die Vermutung, dass die achso vielen Kontrollen in der letzten Zeit in Wirklichkeit gar nicht stattgefunden haben und von wem auch immer nur gestreut wurden um die MTB'er zu verschrecken.



Ich habe das Gespräch mit dem (durchaus netten) Beamten als real empfunden. Zumindest war ich nüchtern zu diesem Zeitpunkt. Und nein, ich bin selbst kein Polizeibeamter, noch mit einem verwandt oder verschwägert.


----------



## SuShu (9. Juli 2014)

Yankee Doodle schrieb:


> Ein wenig Verständnis auf allen Seiten würde völlig ausreichen, ein paar Schilder die auf die gemeinsame Wegenutzung hinweisen und auf einfachste Verhaltensregeln und alle Beteiligten hätten eine gangbare Lösung. Das dies genau so funktionieren kann zeigt das Beispiel Davos,...



Soweit brauchen wir gar nicht zu fahren, um solche Schilder zu finden. Ich war vor zwei Wochen bei Neumarkt i.d. Oberpfalz unterwegs und da gibt es genau solche Schilder auf stadtnahen, von Wanderern und MTB´lern stark frequentierten Wanderwegen. Wir fanden das ziemlich gut, da es uns gleich das Gefühl gab, dass man hier als Biker willkommen ist und nicht generell als Fahrradrowdy abgestempelt wird, nur weil man es wagt, auf einem schmalen Pfad zu fahren.


----------



## scratch_a (9. Juli 2014)

Ein Bild davon hat WarriorPrincess hier schon (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-am-rathsberg-verboten.355137/page-26#post-11976353) gepostet und auch in der aktuellen WOMB ist ein Bild davon drin 
Was ich da noch vermisse sind die DIMB-Trailrules...die gehören meiner Meinung nach gleich unter das Schild mit dran. Aber für diese Lösung muss nach natürlich das Landratsamt usw. auch mitspielen und etwas aufgeschlossener sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillEr4 (14. Juli 2014)

Kalchreuth den Berg runter am Sambachweiher vorbei und unten dann links in den Wald rein, Richtung Weiher, da waren am !Sonntag! die Waldarbeiter kräftig am Ausholzen mit schweren Geräten zu gange. Ich denke die holzen die Sturmschäden aus. Dennoch der Weg war ein einziger Schlammpfad.

Achja, kennt das eigentlich wer?

http://www.erlangen-hoechstadt.de/f...Naherholungskonzept_Handlungsempfehlungen.pdf

Ist das nun hinfällig, da damals ja Herr Irlinger Landrat war, nun es aber ja Herr Tritthart (Bürgermeister von Weisendorf) ist.?


----------



## heinbloed (15. Juli 2014)

Den Link find ich interessant!
Für alle, die Studie nicht komplett lesen wollen - dies ist der für uns relevante Absatz der Handlungsempfehlung:

"Mountainbiken:
Das sportliche Radfahren in freier Landschaft erschließt einerseits neue, vor allem auch jüngere Zielgruppen, wird andererseits von Naturschützern und Wanderern sehr kritisch bewertet und teilweise zu verhindern gesucht. Eine gezielte Besucherlenkung durch Ausweisung von geeigneten Strecken kann zur Entschärfung von Nutzungskonflikten beitragen, ungewollten „Wildwuchs“ verhindern und gleichzeitig geänderten Freizeitansprüchen Rechnung tragen. Die Topografie im östlichen Kreisgebiet sowie dessen Nähe zum Stadtgebiet lässt diese Region in den Fokus der Mountainbiker treten
Das Thema Mountainbiking sollte auf der Agenda des Landkreistourismus auftauchen und aktiv angegangen werden, um eine gewünschte Steuerungswirkung zu erzeugen. Als klassische Koordinierungsaufgabe sollten dabei frühzeitig „betroffene“ und interessierte Gemeinden, die Abteilung Naturschutz im Landratsamt, die Forstverwaltung und auch ADFC Experten zu diesem Thema zusammengeführt werden."​
Die Studie hat sicher mal viel (Steuer-)Geld gekostet, da kann man wohl erwarten, daß die Behörden sie nicht völlig ignorieren. Die umfassenden Wegsperrungen, die jetzt durchgesetzt werden sollen, haben doch nichts mit gezielter Besucherlenkung zu tun.
Auch scheint der Landkreis momentan überhaupt gar kein Interesse daran zu haben, das Experten *von beiden Seiten* zusammengeführt werden, um eine Lösung zu erarbeiten.


----------



## lowfat (15. Juli 2014)

@DownhillEr4 
klasse link! In diesem Papier steht vieles, an das man anknüpfen kann!

"Das Thema Tourismus / Naherholung wird auf Landkreisebene bislang in verschiedenen Fachbereichen nach Bedarf bearbeitet, es ist nicht als eigener und vernetzter Fachbereich institutionalisiert."
Dies ist eines der Kernthemen, das auch auf die Stadt Erlangen zutrifft: es gibt in den Verwaltungen nicht _den einen_ Ansprechnpartner für unsere Themen. D.h. die Verwaltungen müssen sich erst einmal intern zusammenfinden.
Stellt Euch darauf ein, daß es Jahre dauern wird, bis wir eine tragfähige Lösung erreichen.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (16. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tja so ist das, die Radfahrer sollen auf die Straße und sich von den Autos über den Haufen fahren lassen. Scheinbar ist das auch im Sinne vom Waldbesitzer



Wieso?

Ist doch alles geregelt, da brauchts auch kein extra Gerichtsurteil.

* Radfahren im Wald *





Wussten Sie schon, dass im Bayerischen Staatswald sehr viele Wege unterhalten werden, die für Radfahrer besonders geeignet sind ?

Wir stehen als Bayerische Forstverwaltung dem Radfahren als gesunde, umweltfreundliche und naturnahe Form der Fortbewegung positiv gegenüber. Dabei bieten sich die Waldwege sowohl für die Freizeitaktivität nach Feierabend wie auch für die Wochenend- oder Urlaubserholung an. Gerade in den stadtnahen Wäldern der Ballungsräume kommt dem Radfahren auch als Alternative zum Auto für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit, zur Schule oder zum Einkaufen eine zunehmende Bedeutung zu.

Interessensüberschneidungen mit anderen Erholungssuchenden, Landwirten, Waldbesitzern oder dem Naturschutz können wie beim Reiten im Wald ggf. zu berechtigten aber zum Großteil lösbaren Konflikten führen.

Nachfolgend haben wir die wichtigsten Bestimmungen zum "Radfahren im Wald" für Sie zusammengestellt:

*Grundlegende BestimmungenFür das Radfahren auf öffentlichen Straßen und Wegen gelten die Bestimmungen des Bayerischen Straßen- und Wegegesetzes und der Straßenverkehrsordnung.
Das Radfahren in der freien Natur - dazu zählt auch der Wald - ist in Bayern im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz (BayNatSchG) geregelt.

Das Waldgesetz für Bayern (BayWaldG) verweist hier auf das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz (Art. 13 Abs. 1 BayWaldG).

Grundsätzlich hat jedermann das Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur (Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Bayerische Verfassung, Art. 21 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG). Danach dürfen alle Teile der freien Natur unentgeltlich betreten werden (Art. 22 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG). Das Radfahren auf geeigneten Wegen ist dem Betreten zu Fuß grundsätzlich gleichgestellt. Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang (Art. 23 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG). Die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr. Vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften werden dadurch besondere Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter nicht begründet (Art.13 Abs. 2 BayWaldG). 
Welche Pflichten müssen Radfahrer beachten?Das Radfahren muss natur-, eigentümer- und gemeinverträglich ausgeübt werden. Die Radfahrer müssen Natur und Landschaft pfleglich behandeln. Sie haben auf die Belange der Grundstückseigentümer und Nutzungsberechtigten Rücksicht zu nehmen. Die Rechtsausübung anderer Erholungssuchender darf nicht mehr als unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Art. 21 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG).
Wichtig: Waldwege dienen in erster Linie dem Forstbetrieb. 
*

*Als Radfahrer muss man stets mit Hindernissen und Unebenheiten! *
*Radfahrer müssen so vorsichtig fahren, dass Sie rechtzeitig anhalten können! *
*Radfahrer mit Köpfchen tragen einen Helm! *
* Wo darf man Rad fahren?Im Wald darf nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen sowie geeigneten Privatwegen Rad gefahren werden (Art. 25 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG, Art. 23 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG, Art. 13 Abs. 3 BayWaldG), soweit dies nicht durch amtliche Verkehrszeichen nach der StVO untersagt ist. Bei Privatwegen ohne amtliche Verkehrszeichen kommt es auf die Eignung des Weges an. Diese hängt vom Einzelfall ab. Nur bei ausreichender Breite eines Weges können Fußgänger (Wanderer) den ihnen nach Art. 23 Absatz 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG gebührenden Vorrang auch tatsächlich gefahrlos wahrnehmen. Die jeweils als geeignet anzusehende Breite der Wege richtet sich nach den Umständen des Einzelfalles, z.B. der Häufigkeit der Benutzung durch Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger, Fahrbahnbelag, Steigung, Kurven, Übersichtlichkeit. Der weit überwiegende Teil der forstwirtschaftlichen Wege in Bayern erfüllt die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für das Fahrradfahren und steht damit zur Benutzung frei. Ein mit Kies oder Schotter befestigter Waldweg weist in der Regel die nötige Eignung auf. 
Wo darf man nicht Rad fahren?Innerhalb des Waldbestandes, das heißt zwischen den Bäumen hindurch, ist das Radfahren generell nicht zulässig. Dies gilt auch für Mountainbiker.
Ungeeignet für das Radfahren sind ferner 
*

*Wege, wenn durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist, *
*Wege, die auch häufig von Wanderern benutzt werden und keine ausreichende Breite aufweisen, *
*Wege, die wegen laufender Betriebsarbeiten (z.B. Holzfällung), umgestürzter Bäume oder Schäden am Wegekörper vorübergehend nicht befahren werden können, *
*Pfade, Steige oder ähnliche schmale Fußwege und Lehrpfade. *
* Auch auf den Rückegassen (in regelmäßigen Abständen angelegte Gassen zwischen den Bäumen) ist das Radfahren nicht zulässig, da sie nicht zu den Waldwegen, sondern zum Waldbestand zählen.

In besonderen Fällen kann das Radfahren auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur auch durch Einzelanordnungen und Rechtsverordnungen (Art. 26 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG) oder durch Schutzgebietsverordnungen (z.B. für Naturschutzgebiete, Wildschutzgebiete) auf bestimmte Wege beschränkt oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten gestattet werden. Ob solche Vorschriften bestehen, kann man beim zuständigen Landratsamt erfahren. *

*Quelle: http://www.stmelf.bayern.de/wald/waldfunktionen/erholung/*


----------



## Blennie (16. Juli 2014)

Achtung Biker! 
Bei der Felsenabfahrt Kalchreuth ist eine Lichtschranke versteckt, die stillen Alarm im Forstamt gibt, wenn Biker dort durchfahren und die Biker zählen ! Kann 75 Euro kosten, im Wiederholungsfalle bis zu 1000 Euro!
Der Förster hat uns heute nur aufgeklärt - das nächste mal kostet es !!!
Angeblich wegen Munitionsresten im Boden, er hat aber gleichzeitig zugegeben, dass damit nur ortsfremde Biker vertrieben werden sollen.. 
Also, haltet euch fern vom Truppenübungsplatzgelände bis rauf nach Kalchreuth!


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. Juli 2014)

Und wer ist dann dort ortsfremd?


----------



## microbat (17. Juli 2014)

alle die mit dem Auto anreisen und eine Karte (GPS) zur Orientierung verwenden 
huch ich bin demnach a´ zu-greister


----------



## NobbyNico (17. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> *Ungeeignet für das Radfahren sind ferner
> *
> 
> *Wege, wenn durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist, *
> ...


Demnach sind sämtliche Trails ungeeignet. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (17. Juli 2014)

@NobbyNico  Das Zitat stammt nicht aus dem Waldgesetz oder BayNatschG. sondern ist eine Auslegung eines Ministeriums.
Darüber hinaus eine die sich nicht an gängige Rechtskommentare hält. Die Bezeichnung Pfade, Steige,... gibt es in keinem Gesetz, es gibt nur Wege. Die Geeignetheit ist tendenziell kein Gradmesser, laut dem gängigsten Rechtskommentar (auf den sich auch das Forstministerium bezieht) ist jeder Weg der befahren werden kann prinzipiell auch geeignet. Gefährdung und Konflikte sind ja keine wegimmanenten Faktoren.


----------



## kleinhmi (17. Juli 2014)

Blennie schrieb:


> Achtung Biker!
> Bei der Felsenabfahrt Kalchreuth ist eine Lichtschranke versteckt, die stillen Alarm im Forstamt gibt, wenn Biker dort durchfahren und die Biker zählen ! Kann 75 Euro kosten, im Wiederholungsfalle bis zu 1000 Euro!
> Der Förster hat uns heute nur aufgeklärt - das nächste mal kostet es !!!
> Angeblich wegen Munitionsresten im Boden, er hat aber gleichzeitig zugegeben, dass damit nur ortsfremde Biker vertrieben werden sollen..
> Also, haltet euch fern vom Truppenübungsplatzgelände bis rauf nach Kalchreuth!



Das mit dem stillen Alarm im Forstamt ist auch wieder stark. Springen die dann alle auf wie die Feuerwehr auf der Wache wenn die anschlägt und stürmen in die Autos? Wenn die Story wirklich stimmt, dann lach ich mich kaputt. Das Zählen ist ja eine Sache, aber der Alarm bringt ja wohl überhaupt nix, es sei denn am Ende des Trails steht einer und wird vom Forstamt gewarnt. Ansonsten sind die Biker über alle Berge bis die bis 10 zählen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (17. Juli 2014)

Die Gesetzestextsammlung (oben) von DownhillEr4 ist (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) korrekt,
enthält jedoch einige Interpretationen einer Interessengruppe. 
Es ist (nicht nur aus meiner Sicht) ungeklärt, was ein "geeigneter" Weg ist.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (17. Juli 2014)

@topolino  Der von @DownhillEr4  zitierte Text ist schon die Auslegung des Gesetzestextes. Die zitierten Gesetzespassagen sind natürlich korrekt. Es werden von den Staatsforsten allerdings wichtige Passagen nicht wiedergegeben, wie das prinzipiell mal alles Weg ist was sich zur Nutzung als Weg eignet und danach aussieht.
Bei der Geeignetheit ist es im Prinzip genauso, jeder Weg der befahren werden kann ist dafür auch geeignet. Denn das ist die wegimmanente Komponente. Eine eventuelle Gefährdung bzw. das Konfliktpotential ist dann eher eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Das war wohl auch mal der Sinn des Gesetzes, dass man sich regional tragfähige Lösungen erarbeiten. Flächendeckende Verbote waren dabei nicht bedacht. Wenn man sich dann auch noch anschaut, dass in Davos ausgesetzte Wanderwege problemlos und konfliktfrei von Wanderern und Mountainbikern genutzt werden können, dann muss man sich schon fragen welcher Weg um Erlangen für diese Begegnung nicht geeignet sein soll.


----------



## static (17. Juli 2014)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Das mit dem stillen Alarm im Forstamt ist auch wieder stark. Springen die dann alle auf wie die Feuerwehr auf der Wache wenn die anschlägt und stürmen in die Autos? Wenn die Story wirklich stimmt, dann lach ich mich kaputt. Das Zählen ist ja eine Sache, aber der Alarm bringt ja wohl überhaupt nix, es sei denn am Ende des Trails steht einer und wird vom Forstamt gewarnt. Ansonsten sind die Biker über alle Berge bis die bis 10 zählen können.



Die Lichtschranke wird wohl als Zähler dienen, um irgendwann mal als Argument herhalten zu können ("Unsere Messung sagt, da fahren täglich xxx Umweltzerstörer lang! Alles Verbieten!!!"). So eine Aussage gab's weiter oben schon irgendwo. Ich bin dann allerdings gespannt, wie man erklärt, dass da auch wirklich nur Radfahrer erfasst wurden und keine Wanderer, Rehe oder runterfallendes Laub. Naja egal, mittlerweile ist das ganze eh so dermaßen absurd.


----------



## microbat (17. Juli 2014)

Die "Lichtschranke" diente vermutlich bereits als Argument. 
Ich nehme an, das der "Lichtschranken-Beauftragte" eben durch einen ermitelten Wert die Notwendigkeit der zivilen Polizeistreifen argumentierte...


----------



## static (17. Juli 2014)

Ja, das kann natürlich gut sein.
Du hattest im anderen Thread geschrieben, dass man dir mal den Tages-Spitzenwert von 380 "Bewegungen" genannt hatte. Die Zahl find ich total unglaubwürdig. Keine Ahnung, was da tatsächlich gemessen wurde, aber so viele Menschen sind doch da niemals unterwegs.
Ich weiß nicht wie der Eindruck bei euch ist, aber ich begegne im Telo-Forst relativ wenig Menschen. So bald man mal von den Parkplätzen und dem Pferdegehege weg ist, trifft man doch kaum noch jemanden...


----------



## Fl!p (17. Juli 2014)

Gestern war aber ganz schön viel los. Hatte Wochenend nivaeu.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Juli 2014)

so unglaubwürdig finde ich die zahl nicht (einen gewissen anteil fehlalarme muss man sicher abziehen). Also auf dem Winterleiten-Kammtrail z.B. ist doch bald soviel los wie auf dem Stachus ;-)


----------



## kleinhmi (17. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich war gestern mehr los, weil so viele Frauensendungen auf SIXX liefen und da hauen die Männer lieber ab in den Wald.

Aber mir geht es auch oft so und ich kann die Zahl von 380 auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Manchmal triffst Du keine Sehle im Wald und bist ganz alleine. Das macht ja auch oft den Reiz aus.
Mal so nebenbei, wer prüft denn überhaupt ob das Gerät richtig zählt und ob es überhaupt geeicht ist. Und wenn ja, ist die Prüfung vielleicht schon überfällig??? Kostet ja Geld... Immerhin reden wir hier über eine Messeinrichtung, die zur Beweissicherung dienen soll. So etwas kann dann vor Gericht auch mal ganz schnell zum Eigentor für die Behörden werden. Oft genug im Straßenverkehr vorgekommen.


----------



## kleinhmi (17. Juli 2014)

Wahrscheinlich haben sie es so schlau positioniert, dass beim Wind ständig irgendein Ast dran vorbei wedelt und so kommt dann auch eine Zahl von 380 zustande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (17. Juli 2014)

kleinhmi schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben sie es so schlau positioniert, dass beim Wind ständig irgendein Ast dran vorbei wedelt und so kommt dann auch eine Zahl von 380 zustande.



bring hier niemanden auf Ideen


----------



## lowfat (17. Juli 2014)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Und wer ist dann dort ortsfremd?


viele Leute.


static schrieb:


> Die Lichtschranke wird wohl als Zähler dienen, um irgendwann mal als Argument herhalten zu können ("Unsere Messung sagt, da fahren täglich xxx Umweltzerstörer lang! Alles Verbieten!!!"). So eine Aussage gab's weiter oben schon irgendwo. Ich bin dann allerdings gespannt, wie man erklärt, dass da auch wirklich nur Radfahrer erfasst wurden und keine Wanderer, Rehe oder runterfallendes Laub. Naja egal, mittlerweile ist das ganze eh so dermaßen absurd.



Ich habe kein Problem, wenn dort oben eine Zählung stattfindet, solange sie offen durchgeführt wird. Das bringt belastbare Zahlen in eine ansonsten emotional geführte Diskussion. Die ganze Sache hat mehrere Seiten. Eine hohe Frequenz von Mountainbikern zeigt...
1) ...den Freizeitdruck auf diesen Teil des Reichswaldes
2) ...die Dringlichkeit einer nachhaltigen Lösung unter Beteiligung der Betroffenen
3) ...wie angreifbar das Argument der Gefährung durch Munitionsaltlasten ist. Hier freue ich mich auf belastbare Zahlen mit denen man Wahrscheinlichkeiten rechnen kann. Wahrscheinlichkeiten kann man vergleichen und rationale Überlegungen über Risiken anstellen.


----------



## microbat (17. Juli 2014)

An manchen Wochenendtagen ging es dort oben (angeblich) zu wie am Plärrer
und eine Lichtschranke misst ja nur die Unterbrechung der Reflektion und nicht wer wann wie oft vorbei kam.
Wenn also von 120 Personen einige öfters irgendwo fahren, noch einige Wanderer durchkommen und die Lichtschranke sehr
"sensibel" eingestellt ist (jedes Laufrad wird einzeln gemessen und so ein MTB hat i.d.R. zwei davon),
 dann kann da schon eine größere "Hausnummer" zusammenkommen.

Letztenendes ist es egal, den mittlerweile ist dort eh alles anders und nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (17. Juli 2014)

mach halt a papperl über das Laserauge der Lichtschranke schon hat es sich ausgezählt 

Spass bei Seite,  wie wäre es mal mit einem Frust Artikel über die aktuelle Lage und die ganzen Schikanen zDer Student studiert, der Arbeiter arbeitet und der Chef scheffelt..b. in der NN Samstagsausgabe .... da ist die Auflage höher.

Die Breite eines Weges und ob dieser befahrbar ist, wird wohl am schlechtesten gemessen, also nicht am sportlichen MTB'ler sondern am Opi mit Pedelec Tiefeinsteiger der in schlangenlinien dahin tuckert.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Juli 2014)

die letzte aktion der NN betreffs MTBs war eine Leserumfrage nach einer Kennzeichenpflicht. Soviel zu den chancen, dort einen artikel in unserem sinne platzieren zu können ;-)


----------



## gandi85 (17. Juli 2014)

Ist ja ned so, dass wir ned schon öfters versucht haben, da was zu publizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillEr4 (17. Juli 2014)

Am 25.07. soll angeblich der alte Landrat Herr Irlinger am Gericht in NBG in dem Guru Prozess aussagen.

Den will ich mir angucken weil mich das Urteil interessiert. Danach werde ich versuchen mich mal mit dem Herrn Irlinger zu unterhalten wegen dem Rathsberg etc. vielleicht kann er weiter helfen. Vitamin B ist nie falsch.


----------



## Apeman (17. Juli 2014)

Sorry für OT aber "welcher Guru Prozess"?

Edit: ah der Sektenspinner aus Lonnerstedt...

Meinst du dass der Herr Irlinger nach so etwas dann Muse für dich hat?


----------



## Apeman (17. Juli 2014)

Doppelt


----------



## DownhillEr4 (17. Juli 2014)

Apeman schrieb:


> Meinst du dass der Herr Irlinger nach so etwas dann Muse für dich hat?



Nachdem er als Entlastungszeuge für den Angeklagten Aussagen soll, denke ich schon das er Muse haben könnte.
Man kanns ja mal versuchen vielleicht mag er ja Stellung beziehen hier im Forum im Bezug auf die Aktuelle Lage auch wenn er kein Landrat mehr ist. So lange ist er ja noch nicht aus dem Amt ausgeschieden 

Ich glaube das er eher "Angepisst" wäre wenn man Ihn im Bezug auf die "Spinner & das Jugendamt" ansprechen würde.


----------



## gandi85 (17. Juli 2014)

Du weisst schon, dass er die verordnung persönlich verabschiedet hat.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Juli 2014)

hatte gedacht, in den NN gelesen zu haben, dass irlinger auch waldbesitzer am rathsberg sei. finde es aber nicht mehr, also vermutlich quatsch.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (17. Juli 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass er die verordnung persönlich verabschiedet hat.



Dann kann er auch öffentlich hier Stellung dazu beziehen und sich auf einen Dialog einlassen.

Meine Meinung!



> Sorgen bereiten den Behörden und den Waldbesitzern momentan die nicht in Vereinen organisierten Mountain-Biker, die kreuz und quer durch den Wald rasen und bis zu sieben Meter hohe Sprungschanzen bauen, klagt Seuberth. Man habe Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet und breche die Rampen stets wieder ab, weil man sonst als Waldbesitzer vor allem bei Personenschäden in Haftung genommen werden könne. Ansonsten werde der Wald überwiegend von Erholungssuchenden aus Erlangen und Umgebung besucht.



Quelle: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/wildnis-ist-verbrieft-1.2900673

Einen Verein gründen, wäre dann eine Bikeerlaubnis drin, sozusagen als Vereinsmitglied darfste da fahren, bist keins und fährst trotzdem, dann zahlste?


----------



## mw.dd (17. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> ...
> Einen Verein gründen, wäre dann eine Bikeerlaubnis drin, sozusagen als Vereinsmitglied darfste da fahren, bist keins und fährst trotzdem, dann zahlste?



Trailzutritt nur für Mitglieder? Der Wald ist doch kein Saunaklub...


----------



## gandi85 (17. Juli 2014)

Selbst wenn du einen Verein hast, brauchst du erst nen platz um eine DH zu bauen. Gibts aber keinen. ein gesamtes trailnetz über nen verein laufen zu lassen ist ein schmarrn. Und außerdem wehren wir uns noch gegen die idee von nem "biketrail", wodurch dann alles andere illegal würde. So wie es bisher war, wars mit kleinen Nachbesserungen gut und das ziel muss sein, dass es auch so wieder wird.


----------



## guetti (17. Juli 2014)

Mal eine dumme Frage, haben sich die Mitarbeiter der Forstverwaltung bzw. die zivilen Polizisten eigentlich bei den Kontrollen umgehend ausgewiesen und was noch viel wichtiger ist den Beschuldigten erklärt was Ihnen zur Last auf welcher Grundlage gelegt wird. Ein "mountainbiken ist hier abseits der Wege verboten" genügt mitnichten und diese Verwarnung ist damit bedeutungslos (Zeugen natürlich vorausgesetzt). Am Besten auch einmal ein befreundetes Paar an ähnlicher Stelle spazieren gehen lassen mit direktem Sichtkontakt zu den Mitarbeitern / Polizisten um festzustellen ob die Jagd nur auf auf MTBler stattfindet, das ganze wiederholen und mit Tag und Uhrzeit dokumentieren. Machen wir das wiederholt und stellt sich heraus, dass die Verordnung nur ein offensichtlicher Vorwand ist sollten DIMB Anwälte klären ob der Rechtsweg beschritten werden kann, ich würde das jedenfalls mitgehen. Desweiteren müßte man recherchieren ob ein Forstmitarbeiter der hoheitliche Aufgaben wahrnimmt (Kontrollem durchführen, Verwarnungen aussprechen) nicht zwingend in Uniform der Forstverwaltung auftreten und damit als solcher erkenntlich sein muss, irgendwas habe ich da mal in einer Verordnung gelesen. Da mit Dialog nichts zu erreichen ist kann man auch nur auf den Rechtsstaat setzen sofern wir noch einen haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillEr4 (18. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, wenns ein saunaclub wäre müsserst naggerd fahrn.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (18. Juli 2014)

was will so ein polizist eigentlich alleine im wald auf nem fahrrad ausrichten? sorry, den lach ich aus, lass ihn stehen und fahre weiter.


----------



## microbat (18. Juli 2014)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widerstand_gegen_Vollstreckungsbeamte
und 
gehe einfach davon aus, das der nicht allein und unkoordiniert durch die Gegend radelt.

Letztenendes hängt es von den Umständen ab wie sich "so was" entwickeln würde
und ob der Polizist das Ganze eher sportlich sieht oder eben nicht...


----------



## Fabse86 (18. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Trailzutritt nur für Mitglieder? Der Wald ist doch kein Saunaklub...


Was spricht dagegen?


gandi85 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du einen Verein hast, brauchst du erst nen platz um eine DH zu bauen. Gibts aber keinen. ein gesamtes trailnetz über nen verein laufen zu lassen ist ein schmarrn. Und außerdem wehren wir uns noch gegen die idee von nem "biketrail", wodurch dann alles andere illegal würde. So wie es bisher war, wars mit kleinen Nachbesserungen gut und das ziel muss sein, dass es auch so wieder wird.



Ein Verein würde uns der Lösung vielleicht schon ein Stückchen näher bringen, ich sehe darin einige Vorteile für das LRA:
+ Ein Ansprechpartner
+ geklärte Versicherungsfragen (beispielsweise über die Tretradversicherung des BDR)
+ organisierte Pflegemaßnahmen im Wald
+ Man könnte darüber vielleicht sogar einen finanziellen Ausgleich schaffen für die - angeblich - so hohen Verluste der Waldeigentümer

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass zwischen einem Verein und der freien Benutzung des Waldes mit ein paar Spielregeln im Moment noch mehr als ein Universum liegt 
Aber ich sähe unsere Argumentationsgrundlage damit gestärkt.

Im Übrigen gibt es dafür schon Beispiele. Das Trailcenter Rabenberg zum Beispiel darf man nur befahren nachdem man ein Ticket gekauft hat. Und das ganze ist sogar im sächsischen Staatsforst. Möglichkeiten gibt es, wir bräuchten nur endlich mal eine Kommunikationsbereitschaft seitens LRA.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (18. Juli 2014)

@Fabse86  Den Verein gibt es bereits: http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/2014/07/dimb-ig-grundung.html
Anschluss gerne und jederzeit möglich.

Die Lösung liegt meines Erachtens nach in einem respektvollen Miteinander aller Waldnutzer. Die Pflegemaßnahmen sind sinnvoll und tauchen bereits in unserer Konzeption auf. Eine Lösung muss sich im Dialog ergeben, für den eine Kommunikationsbereitschaft seitens des LRA Voraussetzung ist.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2014)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen?
> ...



Der Grundsatz des Rechts auf freies Betreten, beispielsweise? Warum sollte man das für ein paar Meter Trail aufgeben?



Fabse86 schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Verein würde uns der Lösung vielleicht schon ein Stückchen näher bringen, ich sehe darin einige Vorteile für das LRA:
> + Ein Ansprechpartner
> ...



Dafür gibt es seit kurzem die DIMB IG Erlangen.



Fabse86 schrieb:


> ...
> + geklärte Versicherungsfragen (beispielsweise über die Tretradversicherung des BDR)
> ...



Was für Versicherungsfragen müssen geklärt werden? Das Betreten erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr.



Fabse86 schrieb:


> ...
> + organisierte Pflegemaßnahmen im Wald
> ...



Lassen sich gemeinsam mit DAV und IG und weiteren Interessierten - am besten auch anderer Nutzergruppen organisieren.



Fabse86 schrieb:


> ...
> + Man könnte darüber vielleicht sogar einen finanziellen Ausgleich schaffen für die - angeblich - so hohen Verluste der Waldeigentümer
> 
> Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass zwischen einem Verein und der freien Benutzung des Waldes mit ein paar Spielregeln im Moment noch mehr als ein Universum liegt
> ...



Rabenberg ist ein Sonderfall; die "Trails" sind keine vorhanden Wege, sondern speziell zum Zweck des Radfahrens angelegt (Vgl. Bikepark). Mit Zustimmung des Eigentümers, der daran die Zahlung eines Entgelts geknüpft hat... 

Die Idee, das sich ein Verein das Recht zum Befahren vorhandener Wege erkauft, ist allerdings so absurd, dass ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter darüber nachdenken möchte.


----------



## Fabse86 (18. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Grundsatz des Rechts auf freies Betreten, beispielsweise? Warum sollte man das für ein paar Meter Trail aufgeben?


Leider ist das im Moment gar nicht frei 



mw.dd schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es seit kurzem die DIMB IG Erlangen.


Ein Verein.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Was für Versicherungsfragen müssen geklärt werden? Das Betreten erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr.


Alles was über die normale Krankenversicherung hinaus geht. Stichwort Unfallversicherung.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Lassen sich gemeinsam mit DAV und IG und weiteren Interessierten - am besten auch anderer Nutzergruppen organisieren.


Also Vereine.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Rabenberg ist ein Sonderfall; die "Trails" sind keine vorhanden Wege, sondern speziell zum Zweck des Radfahrens angelegt (Vgl. Bikepark). Mit Zustimmung des Eigentümers, der daran die Zahlung eines Entgelts geknüpft hat...


Die Wege wurden angelegt, das ist richtig. Aber auch für bestehende Wege entstehen Kosten.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Idee, das sich ein Verein das Recht zum Befahren vorhandener Wege erkauft, ist allerdings so absurd, dass ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter darüber nachdenken möchte.


Nun mittlerweile ist es recht klar, das im Wald wirtschaftliche Interessen auf private Interessen prallen. Es liegt nun an uns zu zeigen, dass es keine wirtschaftlichen Schäden für die Besitzer gibt. Da schätze ich unsere Chancen im Moment äußerst gering ein, das wäre aber auch meine favorisierte Lösung.
Zu zeigen, dass die Schäden sehr gering sind, kann uns gelingen und für diesen Schaden eine Entschädigung zu leisten ist dann eigentlich fast schon eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Dies muss ja nicht einmal finanzieller Natur sein.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. Juli 2014)

> Nun mittlerweile ist es recht klar, das im Wald wirtschaftliche Interessen auf private Interessen prallen. Es liegt nun an uns zu zeigen, dass es keine wirtschaftlichen Schäden für die Besitzer gibt. Da schätze ich unsere Chancen im Moment äußerst gering ein, das wäre aber auch meine favorisierte Lösung.


am rathsberg scheint mir das problem über rein wirtschaftl konflikte hinauszugehen. der schaden durch die absichtlich gefällten bäume zur blockade von wegen erscheint mir schon höher zu sein als der durch die angelegten trails verursachte.


----------



## Fabse86 (18. Juli 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> am rathsberg scheint mir das problem über rein wirtschaftl konflikte hinauszugehen. der schaden durch die absichtlich gefällten bäume zur blockade von wegen erscheint mir schon höher zu sein als der durch die angelegten trails verursachte.


Gutes Argument, da hast du leider Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (18. Juli 2014)

Und in tennelohe steht die definitiv gegebene haftung im falle eines unfalles mit munition über allem. Selbst wenn sie wollten, was sie ja augenscheinlich nicht tun, können sie dort keinen legalen weg freigeben. Es sei denn er wurde für teures geld geräumt.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (18. Juli 2014)

Eine IG ist eine Interessen Gemeinschaft.
Ein Verein ist ein Verein, ein e.V. eigetragener Verein mit ordentlicher Satzung, Schriftführer, Kassierer und Vorständen. Als IG wird froh sein dürfen wenn man vom LRA ein müdes Lächeln bekommt.

Ob die gefällten Bäume die den Weg versperren sollen nicht ohnehin gefällt worden wären? 

Ist doch erst mal egal wo die dann rumliegen. Ob am Wegesrand oder ob sie einen Trail versperren!


----------



## static (18. Juli 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Es sei denn er wurde für teures geld geräumt.


Oder ist gar nicht gefährlich ;-)


----------



## gandi85 (18. Juli 2014)

Deshalb ja dimb ig. Das ist eine sparte  eines Vereins.


----------



## christof1977 (18. Juli 2014)

Die DIMB IG Erlangen kannst Du Dir quasi als Ortsverein vorstellen oder als örtliche Dependance des eingetragenen Vereins DIMB. D.h. die Erlanger Biker sind in einem Verein mit über 60000 Mitgliedern organisiert. Das hat m.E. noch deutlich mehr Schlagkraft als ein kleiner, eigenständiger Verein mit 30 oder 40 Leuten.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (18. Juli 2014)

was das finazielle betrifft bestimmt. Es kann aber durchaus sein das gerade die hohe Mitgliederzahl private Waldbesitzer abschreckt, wenn plötzlich 60000 Biker durch deren Wald heizen dürfen. Als wenn ein Grüppchen mit 30 Mitgliedern kommt und sagt für fremde machen wir Gast Tages Ticksts. Ich betrachte alles aus beidseitiger Sichtweise. Die Lobby ist mit 60000 natürlich viel größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillEr4 (18. Juli 2014)

static schrieb:


> Oder ist gar nicht gefährlich ;-)



Das glaube ich am ehesten. Schließlich haben die Amis dort wo angeblich viel alte Munition sein soll über Jahrzehnte lang ihre Manöver praktiziert. Es geht wohl eher darum das Leute keine Blindgänger oder auch leere Hülsen finden und als Suvenier mit nachhause nehnen 

Die paar Bomben was bisher gefunden wurden lagen Jahrzehnte brav unter der Erde während die Amis es dort ordentlich haben krachen lassen.

Aber es ist halt leider auch so, dass wenn was passiert es dann heisst "warum wurde das Gelände nicht weiträumig abgesperrt"


----------



## ND! (18. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> was das finazielle betrifft bestimmt. Es kann aber durchaus sein das gerade die hohe Mitgliederzahl private Waldbesitzer abschreckt, wenn plötzlich 60000 Biker durch deren Wald heizen dürfen. Als wenn ein Grüppchen mit 30 Mitgliedern kommt und sagt für fremde machen wir Gast Tages Ticksts. Ich betrachte alles aus beidseitiger Sichtweise. Die Lobby ist mit 60000 natürlich viel größer.


Naja, dass wir hier Vereinsstrecken bekommen sehe ich eh noch nicht. Das würde auf eine Regelung wie im Bikepark hinauslaufen und eine deutlich höhere Akzeptanz der Waldbesitzer erfordern. Aktuell gibt es nicht mal ansatzweise ein Stückchen Wald, in das eine Strecke gebaut werden dürfte/könnte ...

Aktuell geht es ja grundsätzlich um das Thema "Radfahren im Wald" und vor allen das Verlassen von Waldautobahnen.
Dazu gibt es auch noch zwei Brennpunkte in ER um die sich gesondert gekümmert werden muss.
Und ich denke auch, dass sich ein deutschlandweit aufgestellter Verein mit lokaler Ortsgruppe (= direkten Ansprechpartnern!) und mehr Möglichkeiten als ein kleiner lokaler Verein (wer würde den denn eigentlich gründen wollen?!?) da besser positionieren und aus Erfahrungen schöpfen kann!

Wichtig ist jetzt erstmal, dass wir Biker anfangen an einem Strang zu ziehen und nicht jeder sein Süppchen kocht bzw. Förster in den Wald schubst. Wenn wir nach außen schon als versprengter Haufen mit inneren Konflikten und ohne klare Linie auftreten, werden wir auch nicht ernst genommen!


----------



## gandi85 (18. Juli 2014)

So lange die Behörde bzw. sogar der Förster persönlich dafür haftet interessiert es niemanden, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Schäden mit munition nahezu nicht existiert. So funktionieren Ämter etc. Läuft bei mir in der schule nicht anders. Wenn von oben eine Verordnung erlassen wird, wird sie umgesetzt. Ob ich sie für Schwachsinn halte oder nicht zählt nicht. Setze ich mich über die verordnung hinweg hafte ich persönlich, sollte doch etwas passieren und das macht niemand.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> was das finazielle betrifft bestimmt. Es kann aber durchaus sein das gerade die hohe Mitgliederzahl private Waldbesitzer abschreckt, wenn plötzlich 60000 Biker durch deren Wald heizen dürfen. Als wenn ein Grüppchen mit 30 Mitgliedern kommt und sagt für fremde machen wir Gast Tages Ticksts. Ich betrachte alles aus beidseitiger Sichtweise. Die Lobby ist mit 60000 natürlich viel größer.



Hier geht es nicht um spezielle Radfahrstrecken, sondern um den Zutritt von Radfahrern zu Wegen im Wald.
Und ich werde garantiert kein Ticket lösen, um auf vorhandenen, allgemein zugänglichen Wegen Rad fahren zu dürfen. Fußgänger müssen das schließlich auch nicht.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (18. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um spezielle Radfahrstrecken, sondern um den Zutritt von Radfahrern zu Wegen im Wald.
> Und ich werde garantiert kein Ticket lösen, um auf vorhandenen, allgemein zugänglichen Wegen Rad fahren zu dürfen. Fußgänger müssen das schließlich auch nicht.



Solange Du auf den allgemein üblichen Forstautobahnen bleibst wird sich niemand beschweren. Diese verlaufen auch durch den Wald. 

Du möchtest aber ja runter von der Autobahn und querfeldein mitten durch das Unterholz auf Wegen die eigentlich Trampelpfade sind. Das sind schon gravierende Unterschiede


----------



## pndrev (18. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Du möchtest aber ja runter von der Autobahn und querfeldein mitten durch das Unterholz auf Wegen die eigentlich Trampelpfade sind. Das sind schon gravierende Unterschiede




Was denn nun? Querfeldein oder auf Wegen? Ersteres geht nicht, zweiteres ist überall sonst erlaubt. Wegbreite und -ursprung spielen (in Bayern) keine Rolle. 
Nochmal: Gesetzlich ist nicht definiert, was einen "geeigneten" Weg ausmacht. Das sind alles reine Interpretationen von Forst und Waldbesitzern.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. Juli 2014)

nichts neues, ich sortiere nur mal, weil es viel im kreis geht...

es gibt eigentlich 3 problemfelder, die alle unterschiedlich gelagert sind (und die die DIMB ER auch getrennt betrachtet):
1) rathsberg west außerhalb FFH
2) rathsberg west innerhalb FFH und tennenlohe wildpferde-NSG
3) sebalder reichswald ohne wildpferd-NSG.

und es gibt grob unterschieden 2 interessengruppen unter den mtblern (mit überlappungen natürlich):
a) DH-fahrer mit interesse an einer "strecke"
b) tourenfahrer mit interesse an trailrunden.

andere waldnutzer sind i.W. mitbetroffen im problemfeld 3.

die wegedefinition spielt nur bei der kombi 1a eine rolle (eine tour in rathsberg west ohne nsg ist relativ sinnlos; auch aus anderen gründen sehe ich hier niedrige klärungs-prio für tourfahrer).

die unterschiedlichen gegenparteien zu uns (waldbesitzer, LRA, LRA+forst+jäger für obige reihenfolge) agieren z.z. im schulterschluss, wobei ohne das LRA nichts geht.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (19. Juli 2014)

Gesetze sind aber Gesetze, daran müssen sich auch private Waldbesitzer und Ämter halten. Wenn jeder verabschieden kann wozu er lustig ist,  braucht es ja keine Gesetze.

Punkt 41 & 42




 

Wenn natürlich Leute zu Buddeln und Bauen beginnen im Wald dann ist Schicht im Schacht. Für Alle.


----------



## gandi85 (19. Juli 2014)

Hast du dir eigentlich mal die vorangegangenen 30 Seiten durchgelesen?


----------



## DownhillEr4 (19. Juli 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Hast du dir eigentlich mal die vorangegangenen 30 Seiten durchgelesen?



Ja aber sicher doch!

Seit dem Jahr 2008 wisst Ihr schon das man am Rathsberg nicht mehr Biken darf und daran geändert hat sich innerhalb von gut 6 Jahren nichts.
Da können die Aktivitäten die unternommen wurden, dass das Biken wieder erlaubt wird, nicht besonders viel Gehör gefunden haben.
Das würde mir zu denken geben!

Woran das wohl liegen mag?

An den Behörden, den Waldbesitzern, oder an den Bikern und deren Strategie selbst?

Es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:


Ihr findet euch damit ab das es verboten ist und sucht euch ein neues Terarium zum Biken
Ihr lasst euch von den Behörden etc. und deren Gefasel einlullen, diskutiert darüber in Foren wie kacke doch alles ist. 

Ihr erarbeitet ein eigenes Konzept, mit richtungsweisenden Argumenten die auf der Gesetzeslage bassieren und leistet Wiederstand. Man kann auch Beschlüsse vom LRA anfechten, gerichtlich.
Ich bin 44 Jahre Alt, ein Förster oder irgendein daher geradelter Polizist, kann viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist. Die kennen sich oft auch nicht mit der gesetzeslage richtig aus, babbeln das nach was Ihnen die höhere Instanz vorgebabbelt hat.Versuchen dann mit deren Geschwätz Eindruck zu schinden beim doch so vermeintlich "dummen Biker". Das funktioniert vielleicht bei der Altersklasse Kids & Jugend. Aber nicht bei so nem "Alten Sack" wie mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gandi85 (19. Juli 2014)

Das "verbot" wird erst seit diesem Frühjahr vollstreckt und selbst das nur im nsg, welches auch noch nicht sehr alt ist. Die "Gegenmaßnahmen" rollen deshalb seit gerade mal 3 Monaten an. Und dafür wurde bereits einiges erreicht. Frag mich wie du auf 2008 kommst.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (19. Juli 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Frag mich wie du auf 2008 kommst.



Der erste Hinweis das am Rathsberg das Biken verboten ist, wurde am 1.09.2008 hier mit diesem Thread eröffnet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-am-rathsberg-verboten.355137/

Wenn Du nur 30 Seiten gelesen hast, hast Du die vorderen 5 übersehen. Der Anfang ist immer bei 1 

Wanderer scheinen da bessere Informationsquellen zu besitzen.


----------



## christof1977 (19. Juli 2014)

Nur weil es hier erst 2008 aufgetaucht ist, heisst das nicht, dass es nicht schon vorher verboten war.
Fakt ist: Bis ca. Ende 2013 gab es keine nennenswerten Probleme, MTB-Fahren wurde gewissermassen geduldet. Das hat sich leider geändert, also müssen wir was tun.
MTB fahren ist nun mal eine Individualsportart, da braucht es erstmal keinen Verein. Nun haben wir den Salat, sind zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt nicht organisiert gewesen und dadurch etwas hintendran. Aber: wir arbeiten dran, siehe Link in meiner Signatur.
Hier im Forum wird kontrovers diskutiert, aber es ist sicherlich der falsche Platz, um konstruktiv Lösungen zu erarbeiten.
Jeder, der einen Beitrag leiseten will, ist herzlich eingeladen mitzuarbeiten.


----------



## gandi85 (19. Juli 2014)

Die Diskussion ab 2008 ging lediglich um die gebaute dh. Dass sie gleich den halben wald verbarrikadieren war zu keinem Zeitpunkt absehbar.


----------



## static (19. Juli 2014)

Hier mal Beispiele, wie vernünftige Sperren aussehen können im Gegensatz zu unseren Stolperfallen.

Klar, eindeutig und nachvollziebar:






Kletterverbot wegen Vogelbrut:





Gesehen heute in der Fränkischen.


----------



## mw.dd (20. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Solange Du auf den allgemein üblichen Forstautobahnen bleibst wird sich niemand beschweren. Diese verlaufen auch durch den Wald.
> 
> Du möchtest aber ja runter von der Autobahn und querfeldein mitten durch das Unterholz auf Wegen die eigentlich Trampelpfade sind. Das sind schon gravierende Unterschiede



Ich möchte weder querfeldein noch durch das Unterholz, sondern auf Wegen fahren. Was Du mit "Trampelpfad" meinst, kann ich nur vermuten: Einen schmalen Weg. Ein solcher wird sich in den allermeisten Fällen zum Radfahren eignen; damit gibt es auch kein generelles Verbot, dort Rad zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> ...Das hat m.E. noch deutlich mehr Schlagkraft als ein kleiner, eigenständiger Verein mit 30 oder 40 Leuten.



Kicher...so, wie in BaWü, oder?


----------



## gandi85 (20. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Ja aber sicher doch!
> 
> Seit dem Jahr 2008 wisst Ihr schon das man am Rathsberg nicht mehr Biken darf und daran geändert hat sich innerhalb von gut 6 Jahren nichts.
> Da können die Aktivitäten die unternommen wurden, dass das Biken wieder erlaubt wird, nicht besonders viel Gehör gefunden haben.
> ...




Die idee mit dem konzept hatten wir bereits vor über einem monat. Bisher fehlt aber jedliche antwort der "anderen" seite.


----------



## gandi85 (20. Juli 2014)

Und dieses konzept war durchaus umfangreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillEr4 (21. Juli 2014)

ob das Konzept umfangreich und Attraktiv ist kann man nur Beurteilen wenn man es kennt ;-)

Katzen mögen Mäuse, ich nicht 

Abproppo *gg* kennt Ihr dass?
http://anti-jagd.blog.de/2014/06/04/jagdpaechter-beklagt-mountainbiker-vergleich-18590951/

http://www.ramasuri.de/176038/nachrichten/nachrichten-schwandorf/waldbesitzer-contra-mountainbiker/

Und das hier:

Zitat vom Restaurator:
im übrigen: die mehrzahl der biker diskutieren das thema in ihren foren sehr vernünftig.
allerdings gibt es eine gruppe unter den bikern die sich tatsächlich über alles hinwegsetzen. mit hat einer sogar mitten auf meiner weide erklärt, dass es in stadtnähe kein recht auf privatbesitz gibt.
unter den downhillern ist die gruppe der asozialen grösser.

Quelle: http://www.landwirt.com/Forum/437314/Jaeger-gegen-Mountainbiker.html


----------



## Yankee Doodle (21. Juli 2014)

@DownhillEr4  Wie schon gesagt, du bist herzlich eingeladen dich mit einzubringen und mit uns am Konzept, sowie der Situation vor Ort zu arbeiten. So wie jeder andere natürlich auch. Würden uns freuen.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (21. Juli 2014)

gibt es einen stammtisch bei euch?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Juli 2014)

da wir eh schon total OT sind...


> mit hat einer sogar mitten auf meiner weide erklärt, dass es in stadtnähe kein recht auf privatbesitz gibt.


wenn ich die größten privatwaldbesitzer lese, die hier
http://www.wald-prinz.de/waldbesitzer-wem-gehort-der-wald/665 aufgezählt wird, ist der gedanke an eine bodenreform in meinen augen nicht abwegig. hat aber mit dem rathsberg vermutlich nichts zu tun.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> ...
> http://anti-jagd.blog.de/2014/06/04/jagdpaechter-beklagt-mountainbiker-vergleich-18590951/
> ...
> Quelle: http://www.landwirt.com/Forum/437314/Jaeger-gegen-Mountainbiker.html



In diesen beiden Fällen geht es um Österreich; das dortige Betretungsrecht unterscheidet sich ganz wesentlich von dem in Bayern.


----------



## guetti (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich bekam mal wieder Post vom OB in Erlangen:

_"Sehr geehrter Herr ...,


in der Zwischenzeit müssten Sie eine Rückmeldung des Landrats auf Ihre Frage zum Betretungsverbot erhalten haben. Leider ist sie keine positive: der Landkreis und auch die Stadt, die beteiligt wurde, sehen in dem Gebiet weiterhin Gefahren, die eine andere Regelung nicht möglich machen.


Ich kann Sie daher nur um Verständnis für das Handeln des Landratsamts bitten. Falls Sie noch weitere Fragen haben, melden Sie sich einfach.
Gleichzeitig bitte ich Sie, auch in Zukunft mit Ihren Anliegen auf mich zuzukommen, besonders wenn sie Erlangen betreffen. Nicht immer werden wir als Stadt alle zufriedenstellen können, aber oftmals finden sich doch Wege und Möglichkeiten, Dinge zur größtmöglichen Zufriedenheit zu regeln.

Beste Grüße
Florian Janik
"_​Das LRA ist Konsequent, es geht NUR um den Schutz für Leib und Leben, die lassen sich da auf nichts ein. Es gibt nur eine Chance wenn man nachweisen kann, dass erstens nur Biker kontrolliert werden, und zweitens man das Gutachten in Frage stellt (was ich für den Bereich um Kalchreuth aus dem Bauch heraus tue, da wir dort OHNE einen einzigen Vorfall seit Jahrzenten biken). Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mit wiederhole, es wird dort oben solange das Gutachten Bestand hat keinen Dialog geben und man kann nur den Rechtsweg einschlagen, nur haben die wenigstens von uns wahrscheinlich Lust und Zeit sich in Ihrer Freizeit mit soetwas rumzuärgern. Wenn allerdings auch Wanderer die zu einem großen Teil einer Generation angehören die im Ruhestand ist massiv durch Kontrollen betroffen sind, dann denke ich wird die Diskussion auch in der fränkischen Bildzeitung (Nordbayerische Nachrichten) Gehör finden und evtl. auch einen ehrbaren Streiter ...

Bis dahin können wir uns hier die Finger heiß tippen, entweder hilft man bei DIMB mit und erreicht irgendwann einen Status wie der DAV ihn hat oder man läßt es auf ein Bußgeld ankommen und klangt sich mit Hilfe von einem Fachanwalt durch die Instanzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillEr4 (21. Juli 2014)

Gutachten anfechten in dem man selbst ein Gegengutachten erstellen lässt und damit dann gegen das bestehende klagt?

Jedes Gutachten kann schließlich in unserer Rechtsprechung angefochten werden und durch ein Gegengutachten überprüft werden. Das Spiel kann man m.E. so lange treiben, bis einem das Geld für die Gutachten ausgeht oder der Richter keine Lust mehr auf das Spielchen hat, weil seiner Meinung die Situation durch verschiedene Gutachten für die Urteilsfindung ausreichend beleuchtet worden ist.



_Anmerkung: Link gelöscht, da dessen Besitzer dies wünschen. Bitte das zu akzeptieren, danke_


----------



## gandi85 (21. Juli 2014)

Uns ist leider das Geld schon vor Beginn des Gegengutachtens ausgegangen...


----------



## DownhillEr4 (21. Juli 2014)

_Anmerkung: Link gelöscht, da dessen Besitzer dies wünschen. Bitte das zu akzeptieren, danke_


----------



## DownhillEr4 (21. Juli 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Uns ist leider das Geld schon vor Beginn des Gegengutachtens ausgegangen...



Was denkt die IG MTB Erlangen, In welcher Preiskategorie liegt das Gegengutachten in etwa?


----------



## Ketchyp (21. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ihn gepostet habe wurde der Link gleich vom jemanden Dicht gemacht .... das würde mir zu Denken geben.
> 
> Aber es gibt ja noch den Google Cache
> 
> ...



Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? ...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (21. Juli 2014)

> Den Link hat gleich wer Dicht gemacht .... das würde mir zu Denken geben.


der faden wäre wohl auch besser dort geblieben, downhillEr4.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (21. Juli 2014)

lieber Moderator, wenn, dann lösche doch gleich alles! Jeder normaldenkende kommt von selbst drauf welcher Ort gemeint war. Der Threadtittel verweist zwangsweise darauf.


----------



## Ketchyp (21. Juli 2014)

Als "echter" Local weiß man doch sowieso wer, wo, was gebaut hat und die letzten Jahre hier passiert ist. Verstehe also immer noch nicht, was du uns mit dem Link - den du lieber rausnehmen solltest - sagen wolltest.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. Juli 2014)

wenn man es weiß sollte man den schwarzbau hobbyarchitekten mal ordentlich auf die finger klopfen. damit macht man sich keine freunde. gibt sicher genug andere probleme die zu bewältigen sind zwischen lra, waldbesitzern und normalbürgern. da braucht man nicht noch problemverursacher in den eigenen reihen.

eigene Reihen = MTB Fahrer, egal ob diese sich über Wurzeln quälen oder top Speed bergabwärts düsen. Der Sonntagsausflügler mit seinem Pedelec der auf der Forstautobahn fährt gehört da wohl eher nicht dazu


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Juli 2014)

Ganz ehrlich braucht man aber auch nicht einen aus den eigenen Reihen, der die schwarzen Schafe durch Herauskramen von Uraltbeiträgen hinhängt. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hatte, war der letzte Post von 2011! Schonmal überlegt, dass die damaligen "Hobbyarchitekten" mittlerweile gar nicht mehr aktiv sein könnten und du damit die falschen an den Pranger stellst?
Statt hier einige öffentlich als Südenbock hizustellen, quasi nach dem Motto "Hier habt ihr eure Schuldigen, jetzt dürfen wir "anderen" MTBiker bitte wieder fahren", sollte man doch eher mit allen Gruppen reden (auch die vershciedenen Interessengruppen der MTBiker untereinander - Soulrider, Downhiller, alle), sich zusammenschließen und gemeinsam zeigen, dass es vernünftige Lösungen gibt - also genau das, was die IG Erlangen tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (22. Juli 2014)

guetti schrieb:


> Das LRA ist Konsequent, es geht NUR um den Schutz für Leib und Leben, die lassen sich da auf nichts ein. Es gibt nur eine Chance wenn man nachweisen kann, dass erstens nur Biker kontrolliert werden, und zweitens man das Gutachten in Frage stellt (was ich für den Bereich um Kalchreuth aus dem Bauch heraus tue, da wir dort OHNE einen einzigen Vorfall seit Jahrzenten biken). Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mit wiederhole, es wird dort oben solange das Gutachten Bestand hat keinen Dialog geben und man kann nur den Rechtsweg einschlagen, nur haben die wenigstens von uns wahrscheinlich Lust und Zeit sich in Ihrer Freizeit mit soetwas rumzuärgern. Wenn allerdings auch Wanderer die zu einem großen Teil einer Generation angehören die im Ruhestand ist massiv durch Kontrollen betroffen sind, dann denke ich wird die Diskussion auch in der fränkischen Bildzeitung (Nordbayerische Nachrichten) Gehör finden und evtl. auch einen ehrbaren Streiter ...


Ein Gegengutachten, das Gefahrlosigkeit bescheinigt, ist vermutlich kaum zu erlangen (welcher Gutachter würde dafür schon die Hand ins Feuer legen)... Da würde ich eher noch die Flucht nach vorne als zielführender ansehen: Ungepanzerte Harvester quasi als Minenspürgeräte ins Unterholz schicken klingt mir nicht nach erfüllter Fürsorgepflicht eines Arbeitgebers. Und möglicherweise munitionsverseuchtes Holz in Umlauf zu bringen klingt auch arg leichtsinnig. Ich muss nochmal nachschauen, was mir das LRA auf diese Fragen geantwortet hat...


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. Juli 2014)

seit wann geht es am rathsberg munitionsreste?

und zudem, wenn die munitionsreste so hochgefährlich wären müsste jede woche mindestens ein artikel in der zeitung stehen das irgendwo im forst ne sau in die luft geflogen ist

die amis sind jahrelang auf ihrem eigenen dreck rumgelatscht ohne nennenswerte Vorkommnisse.


----------



## gandi85 (22. Juli 2014)

Geht um tennenloher forst.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. Juli 2014)

dachte ich mir

meine frage nach dem preis für ein gegengutchten bezog sich auf den fall rathsberg. oder gibts dazu gar kein gutachten, wurde der von lra einfach so dicht gemacht?

tennenlohe braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen mit einem gegengutachten, eins wird da nicht reichen weil der naturschutzbund auch noch mit mischt. jener hat narrenfreiheit in deutschland.


----------



## christof1977 (22. Juli 2014)

DownhillEr4 schrieb:


> dachte ich mir
> 
> meine frage nach dem preis für ein gegengutchten bezog sich auf den fall rathsberg. oder gibts dazu gar kein gutachten, wurde der von lra einfach so dicht gemacht?



Meines Wissens brauchts da kein Gutachten. Der eine Teil ist Naturschutzgebiet, da gibt es eine Verordnung, die ist erstmal gültig. Der andere Teil betrifft Privatwald. Was da im Moment abläuft, können andere bestimmt besser erklären.
Generell gilt: die Faktenlage ist soweit klar und auf den ersten Blick sind uns die Hände mehr oder weniger gebunden. Wir brauchen das hier nicht alles zum x-ten Mal aufrollen.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. Juli 2014)

und auf den 2 ten blick?


----------



## christof1977 (22. Juli 2014)

Auf den zweiten Blick gibt es durchaus Möglichkeiten. Wenn die Aussicht auf Erfolg gleich null wäre, würde ich meine Zeit eher für was anderes einsetzen.


----------



## DownhillEr4 (22. Juli 2014)

2013 wurde dieser Artikel veröffentlicht:
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...en-den-frieden-im-erlanger-meilwald-1.3332476



> Bestätigt wird die Problemlage von Mitglieder von Naturschutzwacht und Stadtförsterei. Im neuen Jahr soll es nun ein klärendes Gespräch zwischen Sportlern und Stadt geben, um Lösungsansätze zu erarbeiten.



Das "Neue" Jahr ist halb rum, hat sich da schon was ergeben in der Hinsicht?


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Juli 2014)

Das Gespräch war doch schon im Rathaus. Das wird gemeint sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (22. Juli 2014)

Am Rathsberg im Stadgebiet gibt es keine Probleme, die Gespräche mit der Stad Erlangen verlaufen sehr konstruktiv. Problematisch sind momentan die Gebiete, die auf dem Gebiet des Landkreises liegen.
Im Januar gab es die große Veranstaltung mit über 100 Leuten im Rathaus, danach wurde in Kleingruppen weiter gearbeitet. In diesem Rahmen fanden mehrere Treffen mit der Stadt statt.


----------



## nightwolf (11. September 2014)

Die Stadt schreibt zum Thema _'Infotafeln zum vertraeglichen Mountainbiken im Problemgebiet Meilwald'_:


> der Termin für die Einweihung der Schilder durch Frau Bürgermeisterin Lender –Cassens am Meilwald steht nun fest:
> 
> 
> Donnerstag, 18. September 2014, 11.00 Uhr an der „Handtuchwiese“, Eingang Spardorfer Straße.
> ...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (11. September 2014)

@nightwolf: hast du einen "offiziellen" link auf diese bekanntmachung -- will paar leute einladen.


----------



## alet08 (12. September 2014)

Was gibt´s denn für lustige Gründe hier posts zu löschen?

11:00h ist einfach eine dämliche Zeit...


----------



## nightwolf (12. September 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> @nightwolf: hast du einen "offiziellen" link auf diese bekanntmachung -- will paar leute einladen.


Ich hab das ueber den Mailverteiler der DAV-MTB-Gruppe bekommen. 

Bei Stadt und IG MTB scheint nix dergleichen auf den Seiten zu stehen, hab zumindest nix gefunden. Kommt vll noch - k. A.

Witzigerweise waere ich da sogar mal daheim und koennte mir das direkt mal ansehen.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## christof1977 (12. September 2014)

Auf dem IG Seiten wird es zeitnah veröffentlicht, wir haben die Info auch erst bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WonneDanila (12. September 2014)

Die Info zur Veranstaltung wurde bereits gestern auf der Facebook-Seite der DIMB IG Erlangen veröffentlicht. Wir stellen auch noch unser Konzeptpapier zum Thema Rathsberg online, welches wir in den vergangenen Monaten mit den Behördenvertretern diskutiert haben. Unter anderem auch mit der Umweltbürgermeisterin die signalisierte, dass sie unsere Position und unser Anliegen versteht und sich dafür einsetzen wird, dass Gespräche mit den anderen beteiligten Parteien (Landkreis, Privatwald, Forst etc.) stattfinden um zu einer für alle Seiten akzeptablen Lösung und wie wir hoffen zu einer Aufhebung der Sperrungen kommen. Der Schildertermin ist also der erste Schritt in diese Richtung, weitere werden nach der Sommerpause folgen.


----------



## nightwolf (15. September 2014)

Die Wege, die man noch (?) mit dem Bike befahren darf, werden jetzt alle harvestertauglich ausgebaut.
Parallel zur Staatsstrasse Weiher - Kalchreuth, das war mal eine holprige Wurzelstrecke.

Jetzt noch Asphalt drauf, dann brauchts kein Fahrrad mehr ausser dem Rennrad ....


----------



## christof1977 (15. September 2014)

Danke für die Bilder, @nightwolf 
Du hast den neuen Radweg fotografiert


----------



## McSlow (15. September 2014)

Das ist in dem fall aber eigentlich positiv zu sehen, die Strecke wurde die letzten Wintern von Forstgeräten so zerpflügt das man nicht mehr radeln konnte. Die Strecke wird auch ganzjährig von Leuten benutzt die von eckental nach erl. zur arbeit fahren. N schöner Trail war das noch nie


----------



## Chresse (15. September 2014)

Das Ausmaß der Straßenanlagen dort ist doch wirklich gigantisch. Und das obwohl fast alles ca. 10m parallel zur großen Staatsstraße läuft. Mich würde doch ernsthaft interessieren, welches Genehmigungsverfahren solchen heftigen Eingriffen in die Natur zu Grunde liegt....


----------



## lowfat (15. September 2014)

Der Weg war mal ca. 3 m breit. Die jetzt geebnete Schneise hat eine Breite von 8m. Das sind also 5 Meter mehr als bisher. Der Weg ist ca. 2.2 km lang. Hier ist also etwa 1 Hektar Waldfläche verloren gegangen. 
Man muss faiererweise sagen, daß dort im Zuge des Ausbaus eine Starkstromleitung Richtung Kalchreuth verlegt wurde. Dazu wurde offenbar Wurzeln entfernt, um das Kabel verlegen zu können. Das war unterm Strich sicher besser, als die Staatsstraße aufzureissen. Immerhin ist der Weg jetzt fein geschottert und damit gut befahrbar.
Der Waldverbrauch ist allerdings nicht rückgängig zu machen und steht im Missverhältnis zu dem Vorwurf, Mountainbiker würden den Wald zerstören. (was bei notorischen Hinterradblockierern auch tatsächlich der Fall ist!).


----------



## nightwolf (15. September 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Der Weg war mal ca. 3 m breit. Die jetzt geebnete Schneise hat eine Breite von 8m. Das sind also 5 Meter mehr als bisher. Der Weg ist ca. 2.2 km lang. Hier ist also etwa 1 Hektar Waldfläche verloren gegangen. (...)
> Der Waldverbrauch ist allerdings nicht rückgängig zu machen und steht im Missverhältnis zu dem Vorwurf, Mountainbiker würden den Wald zerstören. (...)


Darum ging es mir. Ich hab leider kein 'vorher' Foto gefunden bei mir auf der Platte.
Fein geschottert und gut fahrbar, schoen und gut. Die Frage, die ich mir stelle, ist, ob es sooo breit sein musste. Die Kabelverlegung_ koennte_ das evtl. erklaeren.
Dennoch passt es nicht zusammen: Nach mind. zwanzig Jahren ohne echte/groessere Probleme soll man heute auf einmal nirgends mehr Mountainbike fahren duerfen wegen Umweltzerstoerung, gleichzeitig werden aber solche fetten Pisten in den Wald gezimmert


----------



## nightwolf (15. September 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Das ist in dem fall aber eigentlich positiv zu sehen, die Strecke wurde die letzten Wintern von Forstgeräten so zerpflügt das man nicht mehr radeln konnte.


Ich bin eigentlich mit meinem SSP-Einkaufs-Alltags-etc.-Bike immer noch problemlos durchgekommen


McSlow schrieb:


> (...) von *eckental* nach erl. zur arbeit fahren. (...)


Wenn ich das schon lese ....  _*ECKENTAL*_ - gibt es nicht! Das ist ein verwaltungsjuristischer Begriff und kein Ort.
Der Ort heisst *Eschenau*.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (15. September 2014)

> soll man heute auf einmal nirgends mehr Mountainbike fahren duerfen wegen Umweltzerstoerung, gleichzeitig werden aber solche fetten Pisten in den Wald gezimmert


nein, man darf nicht mehr fahren wegen gefährdung: im reichswald durch munition, am rathsberg durch totholz. die gepostete schneise wurde demunitioniert und ist daher sicher befahrbar.


----------



## christof1977 (15. September 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Dennoch passt es nicht zusammen: Nach mind. zwanzig Jahren ohne echte/groessere Probleme soll man heute auf einmal nirgends mehr Mountainbike fahren duerfen wegen Umweltzerstoerung, gleichzeitig werden aber solche fetten Pisten in den Wald gezimmert



Noch einmal zur Klärung: Das Betreten des gesamten Areals ausserhalb der freigegebenen Wege zwischen Erlangen, Weiher, Kalchreuth und der A3 ist bereits seit 1994 absolut verboten, nicht erst seit gestern. Die Verordnung wurde dieses Jahr lediglich erneuert und konkretisiert. Hier geht es auch weniger um Umweltzerstörung, sondern um die Munitionsbelastung im Wald.
Ob der Weg so breit werden musste wie er jetzt ist, ist ein anderer Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McSlow (15. September 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich mit meinem SSP-Einkaufs-Alltags-etc.-Bike immer noch problemlos durchgekommen
> 
> Wenn ich das schon lese ....  _*ECKENTAL*_ - gibt es nicht! Das ist ein verwaltungsjuristischer Begriff und kein Ort.
> Der Ort heisst *Eschenau*.



Jetzt aber nich so förmlich  Da hab ich 15 Jahre lang gewohnt. Das ist eine "Markt". Und eben dieses steht auch an jedem Ortsschild. "Eckental, Ortsteil Brand(Eschenau,Forth, ..)".

Letztens Winter gings, den davor da hätte es jeden Trekkingradler definitiv vom Rad geholt, 40cm tiefe hohlwege weil mitm Trekker Vollgas im matsch gegeben usw....


----------



## nightwolf (15. September 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Noch einmal zur Klärung: Das Betreten des gesamten Areals ausserhalb der freigegebenen Wege zwischen Erlangen, Weiher, Kalchreuth und der A3 ist bereits seit 1994 absolut verboten, nicht erst seit gestern. Die Verordnung wurde dieses Jahr lediglich erneuert und konkretisiert. Hier geht es auch weniger um Umweltzerstörung, sondern um die Munitionsbelastung im Wald. (...)


Ah stimmt. Die Dutzenden Todesfaelle durch Blindgaenger, wie konnte ich die vergessen. Schaisz Demenz


----------



## McSlow (15. September 2014)

Also,
ich hab mal gesehen was die ums Pferdegehege (beim Rundwegbau ) ausgebuddelt haben. Da war schon einiges. In wie weit man das im speziellen z.b. auf die Winterleite übertragen kann ist wohl fraglich, da gerade das Gebiet da bei den Pferden halt auch einfach das Schussziel war bei den ganzen militärischen Übungen. Letzte Zeit findet man da ja sogar ab und an Tretminen am Wegesrand (und zwar keine von Pferden und Hunden) 

Das das ganze derzeit als ein willkommener "argumentations-nebeneffekt" herhält ist hier wohl auch jedem klar, ist aber halt auch schwer wegzudiskutieren. Ich bin da auch vor 15 Jahren schon querfeldein, hat keinen interessiert. Vor'n paar Jahren gabs mal den Geocaching-Hype, da waren in dem Gebiet zig Caches ( auch Nightcaches ) versteckt und da sind Tag und Nacht leute querfeldein, haben auch alle überlebt.

Nur so ticken die Leute da halt nicht, nicht ganz unverständlich, in D herrscht Vollkaskomentalität.

Was mich an der Sache nervt ist halt die inkonsequenz. Sind Waldarbeiter denn Menschen 2. Klasse (könnten ja jeden moment weggesprengt werden  ) - und Selbstfäller ( die da ihren Stoß Holz klopfen dürfen, seh ich im winter auch alle paar tage...)


----------



## scratch_a (15. September 2014)

Inwiefern spielt hierbei die Zeit eine Rolle?
Könnte es eventuell wirklich so sein, dass die Munitionskörper inzwischen soweit verrostet sind, dass sie schneller schaden anrichten könnten? Oder ist das physikalisch/chemisch/technisch gar nicht relevant?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (15. September 2014)

1. klar ist das reichswald-ding unsinnig. mit argumentation über ausgebuddelte sprengfunde könnte man auch nbg oder die A3 bei frankfurt sperren.
2. die selbstfäller sind nicht 2. klasse, sondern sie haben einen haftungsverzicht unterschrieben. diese lösung erscheint mir übrigens auch gangbar für andere nutzergruppen?!?
die waldarbeiter sind allesamt hochprofessionell ausgebildete minenräumkräfte und unterliegen daher keiner gefährdung. also auch nix mit 2. klasse. ;-)
---

alle von mir zum schilder-event eingeladenen behördenmenschen glänzen durch schweigen.


----------



## christof1977 (16. September 2014)

Leute, macht mal langsam.
Es gibt hier hauptsächlich zwei Sichtweisen, die aus meiner Sicht beide nachvollziehbar sind:

1. Unsere Sichtweise, also die der MTBler. Wir fahren hier seit vielen Jahren, nix ist passiert. Warum dürfen wir jetzt nicht mehr? Das ist auf dem ersten Blick nicht nachvollziehbar, also regen wir uns auf. Das betrifft auch die Geocacher, Pilzesammler, Nordic Walker, Reiter und sonst wen.

2. Die Sichtweise der Grundeigentümer, im Fall Tennenloher Forst also hauptsächlich die Bayrischen Staatsforsten. Das Gesetz besagt, dass der Waldeigentümer für waldatypsiche Gefahren zu haften hat. In unserem Fall ist das hauptsächlich die Gefährdung durch Munitionsaltlasten. Im Klartext: wenn einer irgenwo drauf sappt und irgendwas hochgeht, ist der Eigentümer dran. Also sperrt er das Gebiet und untersagt das Betreten. Der Eigentümer gestattet das Begehen und Befahren von Wegen, die geräumt wurden, auf Gelände also, wo keine Gefahr mehr besteht. Dieses Verbot existiert seit dem Abzug der Amis, also 1994. Seither wurde das Betreten und Befahren ausserhalb der befestigten Wege geduldet. Dies gibt uns aber leider nicht das Recht, dort auch zu fahren. Dummerweise wird dieses Verbot seit diesem Jahr auch durchgesetzt, sprich es finden hin und wieder Kontrollen statt, die auch zu einer Geldsbuße führen können.

Wir (die IG MTB Erlangen) haben uns mittlerweile eingehend mit den Verordnungen auseinandergesetzt und mit entsprechenden Behördenvertrteren gesprochen. Manche Dinge sind sicherlich widersprüchlich, aber die Gesetze und Verordnungen sind nun mal, wie sie sind. Auf Deutsch: wer die Trails wie gehabt fährt, muss halt mit einer Verwarnung rechnen.

Ich (bzw. wir von der IG) verstehe Euren Unmut absolut, da ich genauso Betroffener bin. Wir (die IG) wollen nix anderes, als ein bissl MTB fahren und Spaß haben. Wir wollen aber, dass wir das legal und in Frieden mit anderen Waldnutzern tun können. Falls jemand Interesse hat, in der IG mitzuarbeiten, so schreibt mir doch einfach eine PM, dann können wir Euch beim nächsten Treffen mit einladen.


----------



## christof1977 (16. September 2014)

Am Wochenende war die DIMB IG Erlangen mit dem BR im Wald unterwegs. Wenn alles glatt läuft, gibt es den entsprechenden Beitrag morgen, 17.09.2014 um 21 Uhr im Magazin "Kontrovers" im Bayrischen Rundfunk zu sehen: http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/sendungen/kontrovers/index.html


----------



## Rajesh (16. September 2014)

SIch versteh jetzt nichts mehr.
Ich dachte, hier im Thread geht es um den *Rathsberg*. Was soll das dann immer mit den Tennenloher Forst mit ihren Munitionsaltlasten? Heißt das, am Rathsberg gibt es auch Munitionsreste?


----------



## McSlow (16. September 2014)

@Rajesh: Der Tennenloher Forst hat zumindest faktisch das selbe Problem und liegt knappe 4km entfernt. Denke nicht, das es sinn macht dafür 2 Threads aufzumachen. Denke das zumindest die meisten "Rathsberg" Fahrer auch im Tennenloher unterwegs sind/wären....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (16. September 2014)

Na, es gibt doch einen Thread für Tennenlohe.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/betretungsverbot-ehemal-truppenuebungsplatz-tennenlohe.695123/page-7


----------



## nightwolf (16. September 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Na, es gibt doch einen Thread für Tennenlohe.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/betretungsverbot-ehemal-truppenuebungsplatz-tennenlohe.695123/page-7


Ich wusste bis dato nix von einem zweiten Thread _(es gibt auch Leute, die noch was anderes zu tun haben als mtb-news.de zu durchforsten - ich hab diesen hier auf Beobachtung und das wars dann)_ und halte Threadinflation generell auch fuer wenig sinnvoll.
_Vielleicht koennte man das ja auch noch unterteilen zwischen Winterleite / Kalchreuth einerseits und rund ums Wildpferdeterrain andererseits  _


----------



## Rajesh (16. September 2014)

IMHO sind aber Rathsberg und Tenneloher Forst zwei grundlegend verschiedene Probleme. Naturschutz <-> Munitionsreste
Rathsberg könnte mit etwas Willen leicht gelöst werden, während die Munitionsreste nicht so schnell aus der Welt zu schaffen sind.


----------



## McSlow (16. September 2014)

ja, mea culpa, hab den anderen Thread übersehen, dachte der wird nicht mehr bedient, aber dem ist ja nicht so... 
PS.: Lt. BR-Homepage ('kontrovers') kommen morgen aber andere Themen ( Flüchtlingsdrama,...), oder ist das trotzdem dabei?


----------



## lowfat (16. September 2014)

Es kann sein, daß der Beitrag morgen kurzfristig doch noch nicht kommt. Das hängt davon ab, ob noch andere Interviewpartner rechtzeitig zur Verfügung standen und natürlich ,ob andere aktuelle Themen noch in den Vordergrund rücken.
Der BR wird uns informieren, wann er genau kommt. Wir werden rechtzeitig Bescheid sagen, wann er wirklich läuft.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. September 2014)

ja, es gibt 2 fäden, und die thematiken sind eigentlich verschieden gelagert. aber nur eigentlich, denn tatsächlich hat ansbach für den rathsberg auch eine gefährdungs-storyline erfunden: atypische anreicherung des waldes mit totholz zur ansiedelung von z.b. spechten. passend dazu wird von ansbach die mär eines generellen betretungsverbots am rathsberg verbreitet.
letztendlich sind also von offizieller seite 2 ähnliche geschichten erfunden worden für 2 sehr unterschiedliche fälle...


> 2. Die Sichtweise der Grundeigentümer, im Fall Tennenloher Forst also hauptsächlich die Bayrischen Staatsforsten. Das Gesetz besagt, dass der Waldeigentümer für waldatypsiche Gefahren zu haften hat. In unserem Fall ist das hauptsächlich die Gefährdung durch Munitionsaltlasten.


jeder kennt diverse fälle, wo sich eigentümer einfach durch ein "betreten auf eigene gefahr" der haftung zu entziehen versuchen. oft ist es tatsächlich nur der versuch, aber z.b. die städte haben es geschafft, sich sogar für *typiscche* gefahren im winter der haftung zu entziehen: einfach schild aufstellen mit "eingeschränkter winderdienst". ;-)
ich tät dem land und der DBU schon einen haftungsverzicht unterschreiben, wenn sie mir ein formular zur verfügung stellten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (16. September 2014)

Rajesh schrieb:


> IMHO sind aber Rathsberg und Tenneloher Forst zwei grundlegend verschiedene Probleme. Naturschutz <-> Munitionsreste
> Rathsberg könnte mit etwas Willen leicht gelöst werden, während die Munitionsreste nicht so schnell aus der Welt zu schaffen sind.


Wahrscheinlich ist es genau andersrum: der Rathsberger Wald auf dem Gebiet des Landkreises ERH ist stark parzelliert. Das läßt sich in der amtlichen Karte im Bayernaltas sehr gut erkennen: http://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/default?lon=4429191.0&lat=5498452.5&zoom=13&base=951
Für eine Lösung müsste man sich also mit sehr vielen einzelnen Waldbesitzern einigen. Das ist sehr schwierig.
Der Tennenloher Forst ist dagegen in staatlichem Besitz. Für eine Lösungsfindung (wie Entmunitionierung und Legalisierung von Strecken)  muss man mit "nur" einem Partner eine Einigung erzielen.
Damit hier keine falschen Hoffnungen enstehen: das wird ein zäher langer Prozess. Ich persönlich stelle mich auf die nächsten Jahre mit dem Thema ein


----------



## microbat (16. September 2014)

...da haben dann unsere Urenkel die Möglichkeit den offiziellen und freigegebenen und präparierten Trail zu fahren...


----------



## lowfat (16. September 2014)

Ist doch super, wenn sie Dich dann legal mit auf den Trail nehmen.
Ich empfehle dann: http://www.sanitaetshaus-24.de/roll...en/outdoor-rollator-topro-olympos-detail.html


----------



## McSlow (16. September 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Ist doch super, wenn sie Dich dann legal mit auf den Trail nehmen.
> Ich empfehle dann: http://www.sanitaetshaus-24.de/roll...en/outdoor-rollator-topro-olympos-detail.html


Kann ich nicht empfehlen, ungefedert und altmodische Seilzugbremsen. Gibts auch mit gold eloxierter blingblingscheibenbremse und Rockshox Fahrwerk: http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/rollatoren/rollator-mit-federung/a/44785305/


----------



## lowfat (16. September 2014)

McSlow schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht empfehlen, ungefedert und altmodische Seilzugbremsen. Gibts auch mit gold eloxierter blingblingscheibenbremse und Rockshox Fahrwerk: http://www.kalaydo.de/kleinanzeigen/rollatoren/rollator-mit-federung/a/44785305/


und noch günstiger. Deal!


----------



## christof1977 (16. September 2014)

Yeah! Will auch einen haben. Gibt's die auch mit Rohloff-Nabe?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. September 2014)

> Damit hier keine falschen Hoffnungen enstehen: das wird ein zäher langer Prozess.


in der tat. hier die gedankenkette aus ansbach: die mtbler wollen durch freie natur fahren (trails sind ja keine wege in ihrer eigenwilligen interpretation), also muss der gesamte wald entmunitioniert werden. dies ist nur möglich durch rodung des gesamten gebiets. da das offensichtlich unmöglich oder nicht sinnvoll ist, kann man leider gar nichts machen, zudem ja ausreichend wege freigegeben sind.


> Für eine Lösung müsste man sich also mit sehr vielen einzelnen Waldbesitzern einigen. Das ist sehr schwierig.


für einen genehmigten streckenbau stimme ich dir zu, das war aber schon immer illegal. ein befahren der gebauten strecken ist grenzwertig, aber das ist letztendlich "nur" ein kleinkrieg gegen barrikaden errichtet durch die waldbesitzer. fürs befahren des NSGs (hierfür wurden verwarnungen ausgesprochen) muss nur das LRA nicken, dann ist es auch nur auf bestimmten wegen der geschilderte "kleinkrieg". ich sehe das auch einfacher lösbar als reichswald, dieses gschichterl mit dem totholz hinkt doch stärker als ein holzbein. ;-)


----------



## lowfat (16. September 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> in der tat. hier die gedankenkette aus ansbach: die mtbler wollen durch freie natur fahren (trails sind ja keine wege in ihrer eigenwilligen interpretation), also muss der gesamte wald entmunitioniert werden. dies ist nur möglich durch rodung des gesamten gebiets. da das offensichtlich unmöglich oder nicht sinnvoll ist, kann man leider gar nichts machen, zudem ja ausreichend wege freigegeben sind.


Das mag Ansbach der Einfachheit halber so sehen, ist aber inhaltlich nicht haltbar. Entmunitionierung ist nicht gleich Rodung. Wenn man bestimmte trails freigeben möchte, dann ist das nach Entmunitionierung und Freigabe durch Einzeichnen in den Karten des Landkreises ERH möglich. Der Grundeigentümer (in Tennenlohe die Bayerischen Staatsforsten) muss einverstanden sein und man muss einen Finanzier finden. Einfach ist das trotzdem nicht. (siehe http://www.ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/2014/09/zum-gesprach-bei-landrat-alexander.html)



2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> für einen genehmigten streckenbau stimme ich dir zu, das war aber schon immer illegal. ein befahren der gebauten strecken ist grenzwertig, aber das ist letztendlich "nur" ein kleinkrieg gegen barrikaden errichtet durch die waldbesitzer. fürs befahren des NSGs (hierfür wurden verwarnungen ausgesprochen) muss nur das LRA nicken, dann ist es auch nur auf bestimmten wegen der geschilderte "kleinkrieg". ich sehe das auch einfacher lösbar als reichswald, dieses gschichterl mit dem totholz hinkt doch stärker als ein holzbein. ;-)


Klar stinkt die Totholzgeschichte... Das NSG in Rathsberg hat die Regierung in Mittelfranken erlassen. Wen man da einen Weg/Trail haben möchte, muss das über Ansbach gehen. Der Landkreis ERH ist hier raus, obwohl das NSG auf Landkreisgebiet liegt.

Vergessen wir nicht, daß die Behörden, Waldbesitzer, Forsten, Forstamt, usw. seit sich seit Jahren kennen und zusammenarbeiten. Da ist ein großes persönliches Netzwerk vorhanden. Wir Mountainbiker sind ein neuer Player in dem Spiel und müssen erst mal Vertrauen aufbauen. Nur dann kann man vernünftig über Lösungen reden. Einen dauerhaften Kleinkrieg um Barrikaden auf illegalen Trails mit Grundstücksbesitzern (egal wo) will deshalb wohl niemand ernsthaft haben. Das würde die Glaubwürdigkeit von uns Mountaibikern als ernsthafter Ansprechpartner massiv beschädigen.

Ehrlich: ich hätte vor einem Jahr auch nicht geglaubt, daß ich mal so staatstragendes Zeug in diesem Forum schreiben würde  Der Prozess wird mühsam und langwierig. Aber wir werden ihn gehen. Ich bestell schon mal den Rollator für die dann hoffentlich legal befahrbaren Trails


----------



## nightwolf (16. September 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> (...) Damit hier keine falschen Hoffnungen enstehen: das wird ein zäher langer Prozess.


Die Berliner Mauer hat 1/4 Jahrhundert gehalten


lowfat schrieb:


> Ich persönlich (...)


... sage mal, dass der Beton in bayrischen Verwaltungskoepfen haerter ist


----------



## lowfat (16. September 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Berliner Mauer hat 1/4 Jahrhundert gehalten
> 
> ... sage mal, dass der Beton in bayrischen Verwaltungskoepfen haerter ist


Und welchen konstruktiven Beitrag lieferst Du zu einer Lösung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (17. September 2014)

lowfat schrieb:


> Und welchen konstruktiven Beitrag lieferst Du zu einer Lösung?


Den Nachweis, dass die Argumentation der Gegenseite einem normal / kritisch denkenden Menschen nicht vermittelbar ist


----------



## christof1977 (17. September 2014)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Am Wochenende war die DIMB IG Erlangen mit dem BR im Wald unterwegs. Wenn alles glatt läuft, gibt es den entsprechenden Beitrag morgen, 17.09.2014 um 21 Uhr im Magazin "Kontrovers" im Bayrischen Rundfunk zu sehen: http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisches-fernsehen/sendungen/kontrovers/index.html


So wie's aussieht, muss ich einen Rückzieher machen: in den Themen auf der Webseite für die heutige Sendung taucht unseres leider nicht auf. Also hoffentlich nächste Woche. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht ist es ja doch dabei.
Sorry für die Verwirrung!


----------



## christof1977 (17. September 2014)

Übrigens, habe ich im Open Trails Forum entdeckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fahrradtouren-muessen-im-norden-kuenftig-angemeldet-werden.721288/
Da ist unser Anliegen ja fast Kinderkacke dagegen


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. September 2014)

> Der Grundeigentümer (in Tennenlohe die Bayerischen Staatsforsten) muss einverstanden sein und man muss einen Finanzier finden.


das ist normalerweise völlig wurscht, aber dieser punkt verwirrt mich immer etwas:
eigentlich ist es so, dass der reichswald ca. hälftig dem land bayern und der DBU (dtsch stiftung umwelt oder so ähnlich) gehören, die die bay. staatsforsten mit der bewirtschaftung beauftragt haben. aber da der staatsforst ja nun staatlich ist, "gehört" ihm auch der wald...

also nur so, weil es ja irgendwie versch. ansprechpartner wären...


----------



## Fuzzyhead (18. September 2014)

Ja, schöne Schilder. Bleibt nach wie vor die Definition von "Weg".
Ich persönlcih freue mich ja schon auf den "Kompromiss", der zu erwarten ist.


----------



## christof1977 (18. September 2014)

Wie der Kompromiss ausfällt, liegt sicher auch an unserer Arbeit.


----------



## Tom:-) (18. September 2014)

gibz bilder?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. September 2014)

hab die schilder schon gestern abend gesehen  über das "weg" habe ich auch nachgedacht, aber fand es ok, denn umgangssprachlich sind alles wege, was halt ein weg ist. ;-) ich habe eine weile überlegt, ob "plane im voraus" komisch klingt, aber mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen.


----------



## Fuzzyhead (18. September 2014)

Seien Sie vorausschauend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (18. September 2014)

vorausschauend fand ich in meine überlegungen auch das bessere wort, ich war bei "verhalten sie sich vorausschauend!", aber da wäre das schild vvoll gewesen ;-) "sei vorausschauend!" ist aber wirklich besser als "plane im voraus!"


----------



## christof1977 (18. September 2014)

Das "Plane im Voraus" hat heute mittag auch zu Diskussionen geführt. Ich war an der Gestaltung der Schilder nicht beteiligt, denke aber, dass es sich sehr an den DIMB Trail Rules orientiert. Dort heisst es:

*"6. Plane im Voraus!*
Beginne deine Tour möglichst direkt vor deiner Haustüre. Prüfe deine Ausrüstung, schätze deine Fähigkeiten richtig ein und wähle die Gegend, in der du fahren willst, entsprechend aus. Schlechtes Wetter oder eine Panne kann deine Tour deutlich verlängern. Sei auch für unvorhersehbare Situationen gerüstet: Denke an Werkzeug, Proviant und Erste-Hilfe-Set. Trage eine Sicherheitsausrüstung! Ein Helm kann schützen, ist aber keine Lebensversicherung."


----------



## gandi85 (18. September 2014)

Plane im voraus bezieht ausdrücklich mit ein, sich über sperrungen etc. zu informieren. Steht genauso auch in den dimb trailrules


----------



## nightwolf (19. September 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> gibz bilder?



Meinst Du das hier??


----------



## Tom:-) (19. September 2014)

danke!


----------



## nightwolf (19. September 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> danke!


Bitte 

BTW kann man eigentlich, wenn man das Bild in gross laedt, diese Datamatrix einscannen mit der entsprechenden Smartphone-App?

LG ... Wolfi 
Ich kann natuerlich auch unsere Smartphone-und-WLAN-Administrateuse (=Tochter) befragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (20. September 2014)

Ja das geht.


----------



## nightwolf (20. September 2014)

Fl!p schrieb:


> Ja das geht.


Danke 

Das war so ein Hintergedanke als ich das Bild unverkleinert hochlud   

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. September 2014)

oder hier in groß und scharf


----------



## nightwolf (20. September 2014)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> oder hier in groß und scharf


Ja, so kann das jeder 
Mich interessierte eher die Frage, ob es mit Abfotografieren auch funktioniert


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. September 2014)

Ja geht. Hab ich davor ausprobiert und daraus den qr code erstellt.


----------



## Racer90 (25. September 2014)

Es gibt derzeit eine Bürgerbefragung in Erlangen (Nicht jeder wird hierfür angeschrieben, nur eine zufällige Gruppe Auserlesener)... Unter Punkt 3 "größte Probleme in Erlangen" wäre das Thema MTB-Sport in Erlangen und Umgebung ein guter Punkt, nocheinmal etwas Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. FÜR die Ausübung der Sportart, versteht sich...


----------



## nightwolf (29. September 2014)

Hoho ich bin auserlesen  

Ich hab da einiges zu schreiben, ich werd mir da Zeit nehmen (muessen). 

Also: Verglichen zu meinen Jungend- und Studentenjahren _(da habt Ihr alle noch nicht gelebt und auch der neue Herr Oberbuergermeister war bestenfalls im Kindergarten  )_ ist Erlangen heute irgendwie komplett abgeranzt.
Da braucht man die Hand kaum mehr umdrehen relativ zu echten Konsumproleten-Hochburgen wie Regensburg oder Ingolstadt. 

Klar, vll fange ich auch schon an, die 'alten Zeiten' zu glorifizieren ...  

Ich bin allerdings unter der Woche in Baden-Wuerttemberg und das ist schon jedesmal ein Kulturschock: Dort _(fast)_ alle freundlich und vernuenftig, in ER nur noch aggressive Prolls und Rentner


----------



## Bikewurst (30. September 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings unter der Woche in Baden-Wuerttemberg und das ist schon jedesmal ein Kulturschock: Dort _(fast)_ alle freundlich und vernuenftig, in ER nur noch aggressive Prolls und Rentner



Genau! Wie in Brooklyn. Also früher in Brooklyn. Oder der Bronx. Früher halt...


----------



## mät__ (1. Oktober 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hoho ich bin auserlesen
> 
> Ich hab da einiges zu schreiben, ich werd mir da Zeit nehmen (muessen).
> 
> ...




Was ist in dem Zusammenhang eine "Konsumproleten-Hochburg"? :-D

Sehr schön gesagt!


----------



## nightwolf (1. Oktober 2014)

mät__ schrieb:


> Was ist in dem Zusammenhang eine "Konsumproleten-Hochburg"? :-D


Damit meine ich einen Ort, in dem die Leute, die fettgefressen-allinclusivurlaubend-autofahrend-wochenendsbesoffen-bildungsfern, aber _(vorzugshalber ueber eine grosse Firma - soll ja in Erlangen eine geben ... insofern eine Parallele zu den anderen genannten Orten)_ zu Geld gekommen sind, den Ton angeben.


mät__ schrieb:


> Sehr schön gesagt!


Ich fuehle mich geehrt 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (17. Oktober 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings unter der Woche in Baden-Wuerttemberg und das ist schon jedesmal ein Kulturschock: Dort _(fast)_ alle freundlich und vernuenftig, in ER nur noch aggressive Prolls und Rentner



Seh ich auch so! War ein grund mehr jetzt in Freiburg zu wohnen


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Oktober 2014)

Nu ja, eine 2m-Regel wollte ich mir jetzt auch nicht ans Bein binden...


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2014)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Nu ja, eine 2m-Regel wollte ich mir jetzt auch nicht ans Bein binden...


Im Wald hinter meinem Buerodorf gibt es eigentlich kaum solche Wege wie die, ueber die wir hier bezueglich Rathsberg und Kalchreuth reden.

Und selbst wenn ich solch einen verbotenerweise befuehre, waere das Risiko, von Fussgaengern angemault zu werden, vermutlich geringer, als wenn ich in Erlangen ganz normal auf einem Radweg fahre und mir so ein Depp vors Vorderrad springt.
Der natuerlich nicht einsieht, dass *er* nicht aufgepasst hat ....  

Diese Universalsuendenbock- und Zielscheibe-fuer-jedweden-Hass- Funktion, die man in Bayern / Franken als Radfahrer innehat, ist schon eine ganz besondere. Das habe ich anderswo nie in dieser Auspraegung erlebt.


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2014)

Witzigerweise hat sich hier wieder mal gezeigt, dass man immer erst motzen muss 

Heute war ich fuer etliche Besorgungen in der Stadt und im Wald unterwegs und hab lauter nette und gutgelaunte Menschen getroffen, ich bin ganz perplex 
Ob das am guten Wetter lag? 
_Allerdings waren die Leute auch morgens vor sieben schon alle freundlich, da war noch gar kein Wetter, da war es stockfinster  _

Wer sich jetzt fragt, was man samstags vor sieben schon in der Stadt machen kann _(ausser vom Nacht-Durchsaufen uebriggeblieben sein)_:

Geldautomat und Kontoauszugsdrucker aufsuchen
24h Tankstelle um Luft aufzupumpen, Stadtfahrrad = Autoventil 
um 7:00 gleich ins Kaufland, bevor es voll wird  
LG ... Wolfi


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (19. Oktober 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> um 7:00 gleich ins Kaufland, bevor es voll wird


da ist bayern wirklich bundesweites schlusslicht: zu so komischen zeiten wie 0700 kann man einkaufen, aber um 2100 nicht. crazy. und andere baustelle. ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (19. Oktober 2014)

In Crailsheim hat das Kaufland laenger offen, von ER grad mal 4 1/2 h mit dem Rad (meine Fahrzeit - Ihr seid sicher schneller  ). Aber OT
Die Strecke ist aber voellig legal, was immerhin ein Pluspunkt ist 

Noch ein Edit hinterher: So schlimm finde ich das gar nicht, dass die Laeden in BY um 20:00 Uhr zumachen, hat auch ein Gutes: Nach Ladenschluss nimmt naemlich der Verkehr deutlich ab und man kann laengere Strecken halbwegs vernuenftig in Angriff nehmen (egal ob mit Rad oder Auto).
Jetzt aber Schluss mit OT


----------



## derwaaal (20. Oktober 2014)

Also, ich kann die Erfahrung nicht so ganz teilen.
Da hier aber mehrere Leute ähnliche Berichte abgeben, wird schon was dran sein.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass in der Stadt (wobei Radwege/-routen in der Stadt vermeide wie die Pest und lieber einen Umweg in Kauf nehme) und auf Forstwege in Stadtnähe eher Stadtmuffel unterwegs sind, die selbst bei lautstarkem und nachdrücklichen Grüßen nicht zurückgrüßen geschweige denn selber als Erste(r) grüßen (max. 2 pro Woche).
Auf dem Land / in der Fränkischen sieht es meiner Erfahrung nach ganz anders aus.

Aber ich sehe nicht ein zu resignieren und mich damit quasi "auf das gleiche Niveau" zu begeben.
Ich halte es für richtig, auch jeden Fremden auf meinen Radwegen zu grüßen.
Wenn die nicht zurückgrüßen, selber schuld.
Aber ich muss zugeben, innerlich grummelt's schon.


----------



## pndrev (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich halte mich meist an das Prinzip, je grummeliger der Entgegenkommende, desto fröhlicher grüße ich.


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. November 2014)

Es gibt anscheinend polizeiliche Ermittlungen aufgrund beschädigter und entfernter Verbotsschilder am Rathsbergtrail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (17. November 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Es gibt anscheinend polizeiliche Ermittlungen aufgrund beschädigter und entfernter Verbotsschilder am Rathsbergtrail.



Sehr interessant! Woher hast Du die Infos?


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. November 2014)

Big brother ist watching you!


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. November 2014)

auch polizeiliche ermittlungsarbeit sollte "smart" sein -- das "r" steht im akronym für _realistisch_. Realistisch möglich wäre beispielsweise die ermittlung, wer durch nicht ordnungsgemäße anbringung von schildern (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1615498?in=set) bäume im nsg geschädigt hat.


----------



## Apeman (19. November 2014)

Und, gibts news?


----------



## mistertom52070 (27. November 2014)

Fakt 1 ist, dass das hier kein MTB Forum mehr ist, sondern ein Informationsforum für die Polizei und die Waldbesitzer.

Fakt 2 ist, dass die Leute, die mit Säge und Schaufel in den Wald fahren und bis heute immer noch Strecken bauen, das Ganze für die MTB Allgemeinheit versaut hat und immer weiter versaut. Und hoffentlich treffe ich mal so jemanden im Wald um ihm mal meine Meinung persönlich zu geigen.

Hoffentlich können die Leute ermittelt werden, die die Verbotsschilder da oben zerstört haben und somit weiter Öl ins Feuer gießen!


----------



## dubbel (27. November 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Fakt 2 ist, dass die Leute, die mit Säge und Schaufel in den Wald fahren und bis heute immer noch Strecken bauen, das Ganze für die MTB Allgemeinheit versaut hat und immer weiter versaut. Und hoffentlich treffe ich mal so jemanden im Wald um ihm mal meine Meinung persönlich zu geigen.


meinst du jetzt wege, oder nur kicker, sprünge, doubles, gaps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (27. November 2014)

Man kann nicht auf der einen Seite das Betretungsrecht mit der für die Grundeigentümer verbundenen Duldungspflichten einfordern und gleichzeitig auf der anderen Seite die Rechte der Eigentümer ausblenden. Wenn sich Erholungsuchende, Eigentümer und Behörden an die geltende Rechtslage (nicht an das was einige dafür halten) hielten, wäre das für alle Beteiligten das Beste und dann würde es auch einfachere Lösungen für die Buddelfraktion geben.


----------



## pndrev (27. November 2014)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Fakt 2 ist, dass die Leute, die mit Säge und Schaufel in den Wald fahren und bis heute immer noch Strecken bauen, das Ganze für die MTB Allgemeinheit versaut hat und immer weiter versaut. Und hoffentlich treffe ich mal so jemanden im Wald um ihm mal meine Meinung persönlich zu geigen.



Jo. Betretungsrecht ist das eine, aber Strecken bauen das andere.


----------



## gandi85 (27. November 2014)

Wir haben uns auch schon länger das hirn über diese problematik zerschmettert. Uns dämmert so langsam, dass man den Wildwuchs an strecken ohne das schaffen legaler angebote nur sehr schwer in den Griff bekommen wird. Wie man so was umsetzen kann wird spannend


----------



## dubbel (27. November 2014)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Wie man so was umsetzen kann wird spannend


 dafür bräuchte man sowas wie ne interessengemeinschaft.


----------



## pera (27. November 2014)

Die gibt es! Siehe Signatur von gandi85


----------



## Apeman (27. November 2014)

Naja...
1. Interessengemeinschaft hin oder her. Da hilft nur ein Verein!
Ich sehe ja hier in BaWü das es auch anders laufen kann und das trotz 2-Meter Regelung!
Ohne den Verein Mountainbike Freiburg e.v. gäbe es hier keine legalen Trails wie die Borderline!

2. Das Problem sind die Leute die nur labern statt handeln. 
Wenn jeder der sich hier über die Stadt Erlangen und ihre Vorgehensweise ärgert einen "Beschwerdebrief" geschrieben hätte, dann wäre die Stadt Erlangen im zugzwang. Kein Landratsamt oder Bürgermeister kann vor ca. 450 Aktiven Mountainbikern die Augen verschließen! 

Demonstration statt Kapitulation!!!


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. November 2014)

Du hast den Thread bisher nicht wirklich verfolgt, oder?

Der Ruf nach einem Verein ist nur selten wirklich berechtigt. Man darf stark bezweifeln, dass man diesbezüglich als so weit Außenstehender hier besonders hilfreiche Tipps geben kann.


----------



## Apeman (27. November 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread bisher nicht wirklich verfolgt, oder?
> 
> Der Ruf nach einem Verein ist nur selten wirklich berechtigt. Man darf stark bezweifeln, dass man diesbezüglich als so weit Außenstehender hier besonders hilfreiche Tipps geben kann.



Doch habe ich!

Und ich bin auch gebürtiger Erlanger und bis vor paar Monaten habe ich auch noch in Erlangen gelebt. Ich war auch bei der "großen" Podiumsdiskussion im Rathaus dabei. Leider war der Großteil der Leute die sich jetzt hier beschweren nicht da...

Warst du da?


----------



## Sun on Tour (27. November 2014)

Ich hatte es vorher aus meinem Post wieder rausgelöscht:
Selber bin ich nicht aus der Gegend, war aber schon zu Fuß am Rathsberg (und in Tennenlohe).


----------



## Apeman (27. November 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... war aber schon zu Fuß am Rathsberg (und in Thennenlohe).



Das ist doch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (27. November 2014)

> Hoffentlich können die Leute ermittelt werden, die die Verbotsschilder da oben zerstört haben und somit weiter Öl ins Feuer gießen!


sehe ich nicht so. ich habe ausführlich mit beiden ämtern (erh, an) schriftverkehr betrieben, und es konnte a) keine übereinstimmende, plausible und mit dem verordnungstext in verbindung stehende interpretation geliefert werden, *was* und *wo* im nsg am rathsberg erlaubt ist (dir wurde ja auch was von einem betretungsverbot geschrieben!) und b) kein einziger, spezifischer naturschutzfachlicher grund für das zweifelsfreie radfahrverbot genannt werden (haftungsgründe sind kein naturschutz).

insofern sollen die behörden erstens zunächst hausaufgaben machen anstatt schilder aufzuhängen und zweitens kommen ignorierte, vorhandene schilder bei einer allfälligen kontrolle dort sicherlich nicht gut an.

nachbemerkungen:
1. nein, ich entferne solche schilder nicht.
2. ich verurteile jede art der schädigung von allgemeineigentum, aber die 20€ für ein schild tun nicht wirklich weh. über den schildermaterialwert hinausgehender schaden entsteht nicht, das haben die vergangenen 20 jahre gezeigt.
3. es wäre wünschenswert, wenn hier ämtermitarbeiter mitläsen und endlich sinnvolle statements abgäben. vor-ort-termine werden ja auch ausgeschlagen.


----------



## Fabse86 (7. Dezember 2014)

So schaut es im Moment am ehemaligen downhill am rathsberg aus.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Dezember 2014)

Nun ja, Holzernte ist ein Grund, warum man sich einen Privatwald hält ;-) Für mich hatte es (in natura) wie recht schonende Bewirtschaftung ausgesehen: keine Harvester-Schneise alle 20m etc...


----------



## diri3l (7. Dezember 2014)

Die ganzen quer liegenden, mal schön senkrecht gestandenen Baumleichen laden förmlich dazu ein endlich mal einen ordentlich hohen Bunny Hop auf die Reihe zu kriegen. Im Übrigen bin ich gerade von Er nach BaWü gezogen und frage mich ob es vom Regen in die Traufe ging. Mal sehen, was der Frühling bringt. So oder so bleibt meine Meinung, dass die Argumentation, die "Buddelfraktion" sei Schuld übertrieben und abwegig ist. Generalverdacht weil Mountainbiker? Was ist wenn mal ein Rennradler sein plattes RR durch den Wald schiebt? Der is dann auch böse?
Alles in allem gehts hier nur um eines. Geld. Und das stinkt!


----------



## pixelschubser (14. Dezember 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Damit meine ich einen Ort, in dem die Leute, die fettgefressen-allinclusivurlaubend-autofahrend-wochenendsbesoffen-bildungsfern, aber _(vorzugshalber ueber eine grosse Firma - soll ja in Erlangen eine geben ... insofern eine Parallele zu den anderen genannten Orten)_ zu Geld gekommen sind, den Ton angeben.



In ER sind es die Siemens´ler, in Regensburg (Neutraubling) die BMW´ler. Wobei die KRONES AG (www.krones.com/de/) auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Siemens gibt es in R natürlich auch.
Siemens kam aber nur nach ER, weil "FO" damals zu doof war.


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Dezember 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> In ER sind es die Siemens´ler, in Regensburg (Neutraubling) die BMW´ler. Wobei die KRONES AG (www.krones.com/de/) auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Siemens gibt es in R natürlich auch.
> Siemens kam aber nur nach ER, weil "FO" damals zu doof war.



geht's noch? es geht hier um's radfahren und nicht um verschwurbeltes firmenbashing.


----------



## lowfat (16. Dezember 2014)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> In ER sind es die Siemens´ler, in Regensburg (Neutraubling) die BMW´ler. Wobei die KRONES AG (www.krones.com/de/) auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Siemens gibt es in R natürlich auch.
> Siemens kam aber nur nach ER, weil "FO" damals zu doof war.


Und was heisst das jetzt für die Trails am Rathsberg???


----------



## _arGh_ (16. Dezember 2014)

das ist deiner interpretation überlassen..


----------



## derwaaal (16. Dezember 2014)

Mit Siemens Ausweis darfst da oben foahrn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (16. Dezember 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mit Siemens Ausweis darfst da oben foahrn ...


----------



## nightwolf (17. Dezember 2014)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mit Siemens Ausweis darfst da oben foahrn ...


Haette ich den nur damals behalten ...  

Den von BMW hab ich noch ...


----------



## SeppmitS (17. Dezember 2014)

Farbkopierer ftw


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2014)

Geht es eigentlich noch?
Es ging in dem fadenhier um die Sperre am Rathsberg.
Die finde ich auch Sch...
Aber da gibt es eine Vielzahl von Aspekten.
Ein Hauptproblem ist wohl, das es sich überwiegend um Privatbesitz handelt.
Wenn da auf "Bauwerken" (sowas sind im Zweifelsfalle eingerichtete Trails) was passiert, ist der Grundeigentümer haftbar....
Auch das finde ich Sch... nur ist es eben mal so.


----------



## pndrev (19. Dezember 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wenn da auf "Bauwerken" (sowas sind im Zweifelsfalle eingerichtete Trails) was passiert, ist der Grundeigentümer haftbar....



Nein, ist er nicht....


----------



## a-rs (19. Dezember 2014)

Haftung ist nicht nur bei Unfällen.  Ein Eigentümer haftet bei Bauwerken gegenüber der Stadt/Naturschutzbehörde etc dass alle Regeln der Baugesetze und so weiter eingehalten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Dezember 2014)

Öffentliches Verbreiten von Halbwissen bringt Euch nicht weiter...


----------



## gandi85 (19. Dezember 2014)

Leute, das hatten wir doch alles schon mehrmals. Ausserdem alles nachlesbar. Sun on tour stellt euch sicherlich gerne links zur Verfügung


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2014)

"Sun on Tour" stellt seine Lebensüberzeugungen ja in seiner Signatur recht deutlich dar.

Dem "Mia san mia" wäre nur noch die Tschurangratti-Rede Gerhard Polts hinzuzufügen: "The principle of Freibier is deeply religious....To drink so much for your country it needs a strong constitution - we call it _The Bayerische Verfassung_."


----------



## gandi85 (19. Dezember 2014)

Das hat nichts mit Lebensüberzeugung zu tun, hier gehts um rechtlice fakten. Und da kennt sich hier im Forum wohl kaum wer so gut aus wie er.


----------



## Rajesh (19. Dezember 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Nein, ist er nicht....


Er ist nur für "waldtypische Gefahren" nicht haftbar.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Dezember 2014)

Meine Signatur geht auf den Botschafter Bayerns in Ungarn, Gabriel A. Brennauer zurück , der im Interview der Süddeutschen Zeitung vom 28. April 2009 auf die Frage, ob es seiner Ansicht nach eine besondere bayerische Mentalität gäbe antwortete:
*Ja. "Leben und leben lassen", verbunden mit "Mir san mir - und wea ko dea ko".*

Genau diese Bayerische Mentalität findet sich für alle Erholungsuchenden im Teil 6 des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes wieder und berücksichtigt dabei auch die berechtigten Interessen der Grundstückseigentümer und der Natur.

"Leben und leben lassen" oder wie man heute sagt: "Respekt, Alda!!!"

"Mir san mir" steht (mittlerweile) für ein selbstbewusstes Selbstverständnis einer Gruppe, zum Teil wird auch eine besondere Verantwortlichkeit damit verbunden. Das findet man bei Wanderern ebenso wie bei Radfahrern oder anderen Erholungsuchenden und Natursportlern.

Der Ausspruch „Wer ko, der ko!“ geht auf Franz Xaver Krenkl zurück. Krenkl hatte es gewagt im Englischen Garten die Kutsche des Kronprinzen und späteren König Ludwig I. mit einem eigenen Gespann zu überholen. Dies war jedoch bei Strafe verboten, da niemand bessere Pferde haben durfte als der Herrscher. Krenkl, der erfolgreiche Pferdehändler und 14-fache Rennmeister des Oktoberfestrennens in München, sah dies jedoch nicht ein. Auf den Zuruf des Prinzen, ob er denn nicht wisse, dass das Überholen verboten sei, antworte Krenkl nur schneidig: „Majestät, wer ko, der ko!“

Das bayerische Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur aus Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV findet seine Grenzen im Respekt gegenüber der Natur, den Eigentümern und den anderen Erholungsuchenden und evtl. noch im eigenen Können, nicht jedoch im Wunschdenken bestimmter Gruppen. Dies konkretisiert das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Dezember 2014)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Er ist nur für "waldtypische Gefahren" nicht haftbar.


Das ist ein häufiges Mißverständnis, das mit dem bei der Änderung 2010 angefügten Satz 4 in § 14 BWaldG einhergeht.

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Dies gilt insbesondere für waldtypische Gefahren.

"Insbesondere" bedeutet ganz klar, dass es natürlich auch noch andere Gefahren gibt für die der Grundeigentümer nicht haftet.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2014)

Die Reaktionen auf meine Provokation finde ich großartig. Sie beweisen, das ich hier unter guten Freunden mit ähnlicher Gesinnung bin.

Lieber Sun on Tour, Du bist mir ein Bruder im Geiste. Ich kenne alle die Belegstellen, die Du angeführt hast, ja alle. Gerade, weil Du Dich auf eine Ungarn  bezogen hast, fällt mir dazu ein ungarischer Zungenbrecher ein: "Nem minden szarka farka tarka, csak a tarka farkú szarka farka tarka. (Nicht alle Elstern haben bunte Federn, nur die die bunte Federn haben, haben bunte Federn.)" Imre Nagy liebte diesen Satz. Und genau so vielfältig wünsche ich mir unsere Welt.

Die Majestätsbeleidigung wurde in Bayern Gottseidank nie so verfolgt, wie anders wo. Die Anekdote mit Krenkl drückt dies herrlich aus.

Insofern: Wer samma? Mia samma. Wia samma? Guat samma. Mei samma guat!


----------



## Rajesh (19. Dezember 2014)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das ist ein häufiges Mißverständnis, das mit dem bei der Änderung 2010 angefügten Satz 4 in § 14 BWaldG einhergeht.
> 
> (1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Dies gilt insbesondere für waldtypische Gefahren.
> 
> "Insbesondere" bedeutet ganz klar, dass es natürlich auch noch andere Gefahren gibt für die der Grundeigentümer nicht haftet.


Meine Einlassung beruht auf dem BGH Urteil und nicht auf einem Gesetzestext.
Klar haftet ein Waldbesitzer auch nicht für Naturgewalten, Flugzeugabsturz, irren Jäger,...
Er haftet aber z.B. schon für einen gestannten Draht über einen Weg, wenn er Kenntnis davon hat, einen 3 Meter Drop, wenn er davon Kenntnis hat, einer nicht richtig abgesicherten Sperre, einem nicht ordentlich aufgeschichteten Holzstapel, der umfällt, ...
Soll heißen, er ist nicht in jedem Fall aus der Haftung totzdem "auf eigene Gefahr".


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Dezember 2014)

Mancha es Galicia (Ortega y Gasset).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Dezember 2014)

Wie ich schon schrieb, "ein häufiges Missverständnis" und es sollte uns nachdenklich stimmen, sollte der BGH tatsächlich nur "waldtypische Gefahren" aus § 14 BWaldG herausgelesen haben. Die getroffene Unterscheidung zwischen "waldtypische Gefahren" und "atypischen Gefahren" reicht m. E. begrifflich nicht aus um der Vielzahl möglicher Sachverhalte gerecht zu werden. Dafür definiert der BGH die atypischen Gefahren wie folgt:

Atypische Gefahren sind alle nicht durch die Natur oder durch die Art der 
Bewirtschaftung mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig vorgegebenen Zustände, ins-
besondere  vom  Waldbesitzer  geschaffene  oder  geduldete  Gefahren,  die  ein 
Waldbesucher  nicht  oder  nicht  rechtzeitig  erkennen  kann  und  auf  die  er  sich 
nicht einzurichten vermag, weil er nicht mit ihnen rechnen muss. 

Daraus ergibt sich aber auch über die Abgrenzung zu den waldtypischen Gefahren hinaus, dass eine Vielzahl von nicht waldtypischen Gefahren ebenso von der Haftung des Grundbesitzers ausgenommen sind (eben solche, die der Erholungsuchende entweder rechtzeitig  erkennen  kann  oder  auf  die  er  sich einzustellen vermag - so ein 3-Meter-Drop wird schwer zu übersehen sein).

Zu den Interessen der Waldbesitzer hat der Bundesgerichtshof in seinem Urteil vom 02.10.2012 -Az. VI ZR 311/11 jedenfalls nochmals klargestellt, dass Waldbesitzern keine weiteren Verkehrssicherungspflichten auferlegt sind. Im Übrigen erfolgte das Betretungsrecht eigentlich immer schon auf eigene Gefahr und begründet weder für den Staat, und damit insbesondere für die Naturschutzbehörden, noch für die betroffenen Grundeigentümer eine Haftung oder bestimmte Sorgfaltspflichten. Eine Haftung des Eigentümers für die von seinem Grundstück ausgehenden Gefahren würde der Billigkeit widersprechen, weil der Zugang zu seinem Grundstück nicht in seinem eigenen, sondern im öffentlichen Interesse eröffnet wird (Begründung zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz 1973,  Drucksache 7/3007).
Zudem haben Radfahrer insbesondere auf Wegen im Außenbereich den Wegezustand so hinzunehmen und sich darauf einzustellen, wie er sich ihnen erkennbar darbietet (ständige Rechtsprechung).

"Betreten auf eigene Gefahr" bedeutet vernünftiger Weise nicht, dass der Grundeigentümer ohne Bedacht handeln darf:
http://www.tz.de/bayern/blomberghau...nnt-draht-mountainbiker-verletzt-2659312.html

http://www.merkur-online.de/lokales...auer-spannt-draht-radler-stuerzt-2659188.html
http://www.insuedthueringen.de/loka...Stolperfalle-Wildzaun-zahlen;art83457,2362436

Deshalb ist auch folgerichtig schon in der Begründung zum BayNatSchG 1973 ausgeführt:


> Unberührt bleiben Verkehrssicherungspflichten, die den
> Grundstückseigentümer nach anderen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen
> treffen. Der Landesgesetzgeber kann eine bundesrechtlich
> geregelte Verkehrssicherungspflicht, die zu
> ...



Das Wissen um einen vorhandenen 3-Meter-Drop für sich alleine begründet eher auch noch keinen Haftungsfall.
Fahrfehler und entsprechende Stürze wird sich der Grundstückseigentümer nicht zurechnen lassen müssen.
Wenn man sich so die Rechtsprechung anschaut, müsste der Drop schon aufgrund eines (versteckten) Baufehlers, der dem Eigentümer allerdings bekannt sein müsste, zusammenbrechen, um hier im Schadensfall als Erholungsuchender oder Natursportler Schadenersatzforderungen gegen den Eigentümer durchsetzen zu können.
Ansonsten geschieht auch die Nutzung eines 3-Meter-Drops auf eigene Gefahr oder es haftet der Erbauer (der wird ja gerne unterschlagen - Achtung! Deutlicher Hinweis an die Buddelfraktion).


----------



## pixelschubser (22. Dezember 2014)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Insofern: Wer samma? Mia samma. Wia samma? Guat samma. Mei samma guat!



Wenn Du ein Franke bist, schäm Dich


----------



## a-rs (22. Dezember 2014)

Haftung bei Unfällen egal ob waldtypischen Gefahren oder nicht ist nur eine Sache.
Schwarzbauten ohne Baugenehmigung wozu Tables, Jumps etc. nun mal gehören, da haftet der Eigentümer für. Sonst könnte in D ja jeder irgendetwas auf seinem Grund bauen.  Das darf in D einfach nicht sein. Rückbau auf Kosten des Grundeigentümer ist da noch das wenigste ...


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du schon mal einen Blick in die Bayerische Bauordnung geworfen?


----------



## a-rs (23. Dezember 2014)

Nur HBO ...


----------



## Rajesh (31. Dezember 2014)

> Atypische Gefahren sind immer dann anzunehmen, wenn der Waldbesitzer selbst oder ein Dritter Gefahrenquellen schafft, selbst einen besonderen Verkehr eröffnet, anzieht oder duldet oder gegen sonstige dem Schutz von Personen oder Sachen dienende Rechtsvorschriften verstößt. Selbstgeschaffene Gefahrenquellen sind z. B. Kinderspielplätze, Kunstbauten, Fanggruben, gefährliche Abgrabungen oder Parkplätze im Wald.


http://www.dstgb.de/dstgb/Home/Wir über uns/Deutscher Kommunalwald/Aktuelles/Urteil des BGH zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht im Wald/

Und für den 3m Drop könnte die idR fehlende Absturzsicherung nach LBO eine Haftung begründen.
Oder es reicht, wenn sich ein Kind drauf verirrt und runterfällt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (31. Dezember 2014)

Merkwürdig, dass unter den schönen Beispielen die naheliegensten und bereits mehrfach zu Lasten der Grundeigentümer bzw. -berechtigten entschiedenen nicht dabei sind:
Die Absperrkette oder Absperrschranke, um sich der Haftung zu entziehen - oder der nicht gesichtere Weidedraht oder Weidezaun über einen Weg. Auch fehlt in der Aufzählung der "atyischen Gefahren" der Holzstapel, obwohl er zur Waldbewirtschaftung gehört.

Eine "gefährliche" Abgrabung wurde auch schon mal entschieden - zu Gunsten des Grundstückseigentümers, da der Besucher die Gefahr hätte erkennen können, wenn er sich vernünftig verhalten hätte. Siehe oben.


----------



## gandi85 (31. Dezember 2014)

Thema auf nächstes jahr verschieben bitte


----------



## nightwolf (1. Januar 2015)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Thema auf nächstes jahr verschieben bitte


Heute ist das, was gestern noch naechstes Jahr war.
Und jetzt? Ich geh Rad fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (1. Januar 2015)

Die Diskussion hier können wir führen so lange wir wollen.
Sie ändert aber nichts an der Verbotslage.
Die lässt sich nur über Einflussnahme auf die Politik ändern.
Und dazu müssen wir mehr werden:
www.facebook.com/igerlangen
www.ig-mtb-erlangen.de


----------



## hasp (2. Januar 2015)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen auf meine Provokation finde ich großartig. Sie beweisen, das ich hier unter guten Freunden mit ähnlicher Gesinnung bin.
> 
> Lieber Sun on Tour, Du bist mir ein Bruder im Geiste. Ich kenne alle die Belegstellen, die Du angeführt hast, ja alle. Gerade, weil Du Dich auf eine Ungarn  bezogen hast, fällt mir dazu ein ungarischer Zungenbrecher ein: "Nem minden szarka farka tarka, csak a tarka farkú szarka farka tarka. (Nicht alle Elstern haben bunte Federn, nur die die bunte Federn haben, haben bunte Federn.)" Imre Nagy liebte diesen Satz. Und genau so vielfältig wünsche ich mir unsere Welt.
> 
> ...


 
Wer samma? Mia samma. Wia samma? Guat samma. Mei san mia guat!


----------



## pixelschubser (2. Januar 2015)

hasp schrieb:


> Wer samma? Mia samma. Wia samma? Guat samma. Mei san mia guat!



Mit dem Dialekt wirst in Erlangen aber nicht weit kommen


----------



## hasp (7. Januar 2015)

Du mit Deim bei uns aba ah ned ....


----------



## Apeman (7. Januar 2015)

Naja...
mit den Franken und den Bayern ist es etwar so wie mit den Südtirolern und den Italienern


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Januar 2015)

Das Radfahrverbotsschild am Rathsbergtrail ist äußerst irreführend, weil es ja den Gedanken nahelegt, dass man dort zu Fuß gehen dürfte (was lt. Ansbach ebenso verboten ist). Die vielen Fußspuren im Schnee bestätigen meinen Verdacht.
Es sollte also entweder dort zusätzlich auch ein Durchgang verboten hin (VZ 259) oder das Radfahrschild sollte weg und durch das übliche Duo NSG+Auszug aus Verordnung ersetzt werden.

Ich warte jetzt aber erst mal das IG-Konzept ab, bevor ich das ans LRA schreibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rajesh (11. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass unter den schönen Beispielen die naheliegensten und bereits mehrfach zu Lasten der Grundeigentümer bzw. -berechtigten entschiedenen nicht dabei sind:
> Die Absperrkette oder Absperrschranke, um sich der Haftung zu entziehen - oder der nicht gesichtere Weidedraht oder Weidezaun über einen Weg. Auch fehlt in der Aufzählung der "atyischen Gefahren" der Holzstapel, obwohl er zur Waldbewirtschaftung gehört.


?


Rajesh schrieb:


> Er haftet aber z.B. schon für einen gestannten Draht über einen Weg, wenn er Kenntnis davon hat, einen 3 Meter Drop, wenn er davon Kenntnis hat, einer nicht richtig abgesicherten Sperre, einem nicht ordentlich aufgeschichteten Holzstapel, der umfällt, ...





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Eine "gefährliche" Abgrabung wurde auch schon mal entschieden - zu Gunsten des Grundstückseigentümers, da der Besucher die Gefahr hätte erkennen können, wenn er sich vernünftig verhalten hätte. Siehe oben.


Du weißt aber schon, dass das nur Einzelfallentscheidungen sein kann?


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. Januar 2015)

Diese Einzelfallentscheidungen werden von Richtern getroffen. Diese haben in Deutschland bisher ganz überwiegend vernünftige Entscheidungen zur Verkehrssicherheit getroffen.


----------



## LeFritzz (28. Januar 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> Naja...
> mit den Franken und den Bayern ist es etwar so wie mit den Südtirolern und den Italienern


Das glaube ich aber nicht.
Während ich dem strafzettelausstellendem carabinieri in Südtirol nach meinem "nullo, stronzo" und seiner darauf folgenden welschen Schimpftirade sagen kann, dass er mit mir gemäß des Autonomiepaketes deutsch zu reden hat, kann ich leider in meiner fränkischen Heimat dem altbayrisch sprechenden Cop nicht abverlangen, mit mir fränkisch zu sprechen.

Allerdings ist unser Franken-Lied "Oh heil'ger Veit von Staffelstein, befreie Deine Franken, und jag' die Bayern aus dem Land, wir wern's Dir ewig danken" mindestens so beeindruckend wie "Zu Mantua in Banden".


----------



## pixelschubser (29. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr" bedeutet...



Betreten heisst zu Fuß, mit dem Fahrrad ist es "befahren"



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Allerdings ist unser Franken-Lied "Oh heil'ger Veit von Staffelstein, befreie Deine Franken, und jag' die Bayern aus dem Land, wir wern's Dir ewig danken" mindestens so beeindruckend wie "Zu Mantua in Banden".



O heil'ger Veit von Staffelstein,
beschütze deine Franken
und jag' die Bayern aus dem Land!
Wir wollen's ewig danken.
Wir wollen freie Franken sein
und nicht der Bayern Knechte.
O heil'ger Veit von Staffelstein,
wir fordern uns're Rechte!

Napoleon gab als Judaslohn
- ohne selbst es zu besitzen -
unser Franken und eine Königskron'
seinen bayrischen Komplizen.
Die haben fröhlich dann geraubt
uns Kunst, Kultur und Steuern,
und damit München aufgebaut.
Wir müssen sie bald feuern!

Drum, heil'ger Veit von Staffelstein,
Du Retter aller Franken:
Bewahre uns vor Not und Pein,
weis' Bayern in die Schranken!
Wir woll'n nicht mehr geduldig sein,
denn nach zweihundert Jahren,
woll'n wir - es muß doch möglich sein -
durch's f r e i e Franken fahren!

Alternative Version:

O heiliger Veit von Staffelstein,
beschütze Deine Franken
und jag die Bayern aus dem Land,
wir wollen's ewig danken!
Wir wollen freie Franken sein
und keine Rucksack-Bayern.
O heiliger Veit von Staffelstein,
das würden wir gern feiern!





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> kann ich leider in meiner fränkischen Heimat dem altbayrisch sprechenden Cop nicht abverlangen, mit mir fränkisch zu sprechen.



Stimmt, das kannst Du nicht, weil er nicht altbayrisch sondern "altb*ai*risch" spricht.
Sprache und Dialekt ist bairisch,altbairisch, Herkunft ist Bayern, Ober- Niederbayern.

Der kleine aber feine Unterschied hier genauer erklärt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bairische_Dialekte#Bairisch_und_Bayern


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2015)

Art. 141 Abs. 3 BV -> Art. 29 BayNatSchG -> Art. 27 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG


----------



## pixelschubser (29. Januar 2015)

Radfahren im Wald 
Wussten Sie schon, dass im Bayerischen Staatswald sehr viele Wege unterhalten werden, die für Radfahrer besonders geeignet sind ?

Wir stehen als Bayerische Forstverwaltung dem Radfahren als gesunde, umweltfreundliche und naturnahe Form der Fortbewegung positiv gegenüber. Dabei bieten sich die Waldwege sowohl für die Freizeitaktivität nach Feierabend wie auch für die Wochenend- oder Urlaubserholung an. Gerade in den stadtnahen Wäldern der Ballungsräume kommt dem Radfahren auch als Alternative zum Auto für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit, zur Schule oder zum Einkaufen eine zunehmende Bedeutung zu.

Interessensüberschneidungen mit anderen Erholungssuchenden, Landwirten, Waldbesitzern oder dem Naturschutz können wie beim Reiten im Wald ggf. zu berechtigten aber zum Großteil lösbaren Konflikten führen.

Nachfolgend haben wir die wichtigsten Bestimmungen zum "Radfahren im Wald" für Sie zusammengestellt:

Grundlegende BestimmungenFür das Radfahren auf öffentlichen Straßen und Wegen gelten die Bestimmungen des Bayerischen Straßen- und Wegegesetzes und der Straßenverkehrsordnung.
Das Radfahren in der freien Natur - dazu zählt auch der Wald - ist in Bayern im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz (BayNatSchG) geregelt.

Das Waldgesetz für Bayern (BayWaldG) verweist hier auf das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz (Art. 13 Abs. 1 BayWaldG).

Grundsätzlich hat jedermann das Recht auf Erholung in der freien Natur (Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 Bayerische Verfassung, Art. 21 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG). Danach dürfen alle Teile der freien Natur unentgeltlich betreten werden (Art. 22 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG). Das Radfahren auf geeigneten Wegen ist dem Betreten zu Fuß grundsätzlich gleichgestellt. Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang (Art. 23 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG). Die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr. Vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften werden dadurch besondere Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter nicht begründet (Art.13 Abs. 2 BayWaldG).
Welche Pflichten müssen Radfahrer beachten?Das Radfahren muss natur-, eigentümer- und gemeinverträglich ausgeübt werden. Die Radfahrer müssen Natur und Landschaft pfleglich behandeln. Sie haben auf die Belange der Grundstückseigentümer und Nutzungsberechtigten Rücksicht zu nehmen. Die Rechtsausübung anderer Erholungssuchender darf nicht mehr als unvermeidbar beeinträchtigt werden (Art. 21 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG).
Wichtig: Waldwege dienen in erster Linie dem Forstbetrieb.


Als Radfahrer muss man stets mit Hindernissen und Unebenheiten!
Radfahrer müssen so vorsichtig fahren, dass Sie rechtzeitig anhalten können!
Radfahrer mit Köpfchen tragen einen Helm!


Wo darf man Rad fahren?
Im Wald darf nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen sowie geeigneten Privatwegen Rad gefahren werden (Art. 25 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG, Art. 23 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG, Art. 13 Abs. 3 BayWaldG), soweit dies nicht durch amtliche Verkehrszeichen nach der StVO untersagt ist. Bei Privatwegen ohne amtliche Verkehrszeichen kommt es auf die Eignung des Weges an. Diese hängt vom Einzelfall ab. Nur bei ausreichender Breite eines Weges können Fußgänger (Wanderer) den ihnen nach Art. 23 Absatz 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG gebührenden Vorrang auch tatsächlich gefahrlos wahrnehmen. Die jeweils als geeignet anzusehende Breite der Wege richtet sich nach den Umständen des Einzelfalles, z.B. der Häufigkeit der Benutzung durch Fahrradfahrer und Fußgänger, Fahrbahnbelag, Steigung, Kurven, Übersichtlichkeit. Der weit überwiegende Teil der forstwirtschaftlichen Wege in Bayern erfüllt die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für das Fahrradfahren und steht damit zur Benutzung frei. Ein mit Kies oder Schotter befestigter Waldweg weist in der Regel die nötige Eignung auf.
Wo darf man nicht Rad fahren?Innerhalb des Waldbestandes, das heißt zwischen den Bäumen hindurch, ist das Radfahren generell nicht zulässig.
*Dies gilt auch für Mountainbiker*.
Ungeeignet für das Radfahren sind ferner


Wege, wenn durch das Radfahren eine nachhaltige Beeinträchtigung oder Störung des Naturhaushalts nicht auszuschließen ist,
Wege, die auch häufig von Wanderern benutzt werden und keine ausreichende Breite aufweisen,
Wege, die wegen laufender Betriebsarbeiten (z.B. Holzfällung), umgestürzter Bäume oder Schäden am Wegekörper vorübergehend nicht befahren werden können,
Pfade, Steige oder ähnliche schmale Fußwege und Lehrpfade.
Auch auf den Rückegassen (in regelmäßigen Abständen angelegte Gassen zwischen den Bäumen) ist das Radfahren nicht zulässig, da sie nicht zu den Waldwegen, sondern zum Waldbestand zählen.

In besonderen Fällen kann das Radfahren auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur auch durch Einzelanordnungen und Rechtsverordnungen (Art. 26 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG) oder durch Schutzgebietsverordnungen (z.B. für Naturschutzgebiete, Wildschutzgebiete) auf bestimmte Wege beschränkt oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten gestattet werden. Ob solche Vorschriften bestehen, kann man beim zuständigen Landratsamt erfahren.

Quelle: http://www.stmelf.bayern.de/wald/waldfunktionen/erholung/

Welche der Bestimmungen wollt Ihr jetzt aushebeln?


----------



## mw.dd (29. Januar 2015)

ja; traurig, dass das zuständige Ministerium nicht in der Lage ist, die Rechtslage korrekt wiederzugeben.
Hatte wir das hier im Thread nicht schon mal?


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. Januar 2015)

Obwohl die Rechtsgrundlage für das Radfahren wie für das Reiten identisch ist, finden sich in den Ausführungen dort kaum Gemeinsamkeiten.
Das kann nur bedeuten, dass mindestens eine nicht korrekt sein kann. Tatsächlich ist es keine.


----------



## scratch_a (29. Januar 2015)

Sun_on_Tour hat sich viel Mühe gemacht
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/
Sollte man sich mal durchlesen, wenn man an der tatsächlichen Rechtsgrundlage interessiert ist (auch wenn der Thread nicht die einfachste literarische Kost ist)


----------



## pixelschubser (30. Januar 2015)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Obwohl die Rechtsgrundlage für das Radfahren wie für das Reiten identisch ist, finden sich in den Ausführungen dort kaum Gemeinsamkeiten.
> Das kann nur bedeuten, dass mindestens eine nicht korrekt sein kann. Tatsächlich ist es keine.



Das behauptest Du.
Bist Du Jurist oder eine von den drei Meinungen?

da fällt mir gerade das noch ein aus den Medien:
http://www1.wdr.de/themen/sport/audioimwaldsindsichlaengstnichtmehrallegruenwdr100-audioplayer.html

Quelle: http://www1.wdr.de/themen/sport/mountainbike110.html

Was den Rathsberg betrifft, hat man auch kein wirklich "Gutes" Wort über die Biker gelassen.


> Immer wieder treffe man auch auf pöbelnde und sogar Mountainbiker, die angeblich Prügel androhten und rücksichtslos Andere gefährdend die Abhänge herunterrasten.



Quelle: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erl...-mountainbiker-erneut-in-der-kritik-1.3421918

Mir erscheint das eher so, das eben einige sich nicht zu benehmen wissen gegenüber fremdem Eigentum. Da hilft dann auch kein Wissen über eine Entstehung von Forstgesetzen etc.

Probleme in Schwandorf, Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt!
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...13637/es-zerstoert-ein-stueck-weit-natur.html

So als Tip, schaut mal in einschlägige Waldbesitzerforen - dort lässt keiner ein gutes Wort über die MTB Fahrer kommen. 
Warum das wohl so ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (30. Januar 2015)

Jurist


----------



## pixelschubser (30. Januar 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Jurist



Welches Fachgebiet?


----------



## pixelschubser (30. Januar 2015)

Auch Interessant, bin gespannt was der Jurist dazu sagt

Wildschäden am Wald



> Eine der Ursachen für das Entstehen von Wild-
> schäden ist die Beunruhigung des Wildes, das sich
> als Reaktion darauf in ruhige Ecken des Einstands-
> gebietes zurückzieht. Untersuchungen belegen, dass
> ...



Quelle Seite 22: http://www.bmel.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/Broschueren/UnserWald.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Dürfte in Deutschland ähnlich sein:






Und wie ich schon sagte:  Betretungsrecht ist gehen nicht fahren.


----------



## scratch_a (30. Januar 2015)

@pixelschubser: Hast du mal ein Link zu so einem Forum? Habe mal kurz gesucht, hab aber nichts auf die Schnelle gefunden.


----------



## dubbel (30. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Welches Fachgebiet?


jetzt wirds lächerlich


----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Januar 2015)

* http://www.wald.de/wildschaedenverbisschaeden/#more-69*
und
Richtlinie zur Erhaltung und Ausweisung von Ruhezonen für das Wild, insbe-
sondere von Wildschutzgebieten, und über flankierende Schutzmaßnahmen



*Wandern im Wald *
 

_Wussten Sie schon, dass für den Großteil der Bevölkerung der Wald das wichtigste Erholungsgebiet ist?_

_Der Wald ist für die Erholung des Menschen sehr wichtig. Zugänglich wird der Wald für den Besucher aber erst durch die Forst- und Wanderwege. Vor allem in der Umgebung von Städten, Fremdenverkehrs- und Kurorten ist der Wald zusätzlich zu den Forstwirtschaftswegen mit speziellen Wander-, Rad- und Reitwegen erschlossen. Trimm-Dich-Pfade, Wildgehege, Rastplätze und Lehrpfade im Wald sind beliebte Anlaufpunkte._

_Wenn die Erholungssuchenden dabei auf den Wegen bleiben, werden die Tiere des Waldes nicht unnötig gestört. Besonders auf empfindlichen Standorten, wie Mooren oder an Steilhängen kann häufiges Betreten den Pflanzenbewuchs zerstören. Und außerdem: Auf den Waldwegen kommt man doch viel besser voran als im tiefen Wald. Bei allen positiven Eigenschaften des Waldes - bitte bedenken Sie, dass auch im Wald Gefahren drohen können. Daher sind einige Vorsichtsmaßnahmen erforderlich. Beispielsweise können Zecken gefährliche Krankheiten übertragen, Beeren können mit dem Fuchsbandwurm infiziert sein. Vor allem Kinder müssen vor dem Verzehr von giftigen Beeren oder Pilzen bewahrt werden. Gewitter oder rasch wechselndes Wetter im Hochgebirge können zu gefährlichen Situationen führen._

_Wie Umfragen zeigen, besucht im statistischen Durchschnitt jeder Bayer den Wald fünfmal im Jahr. _
_Quelle: http://www.stmelf.bayern.de/wald/waldfunktionen/erholung/_

Die Seite ist ja selbst für Fußgänger so tendenziell verfasst, dass die lntention Erholungsuchende gleich welcher Art zu verunsichern und aus dem Wald fern zu halten, kaum zu übersehen ist. In den dortigen Ausführungen kann man alles finden, nur keine Rechtssicherheit.


mw.dd schrieb:


> ja; traurig, dass das zuständige Ministerium nicht in der Lage ist, die Rechtslage korrekt wiederzugeben.



In diesem Diskussionsthread hatte ich die Seite ja schon erwähnt und da kommt auch noch etwas dazu.


----------



## pixelschubser (30. Januar 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @pixelschubser: Hast du mal ein Link zu so einem Forum? Habe mal kurz gesucht, hab aber nichts auf die Schnelle gefunden.



ja habe ich, muss ich raus suchen.

Was mich noch Interessieren würde ist, was aus diesem Konflikt geworden ist?
http://www.adfc-nbg.de/MountainbikeNL/historie.htm#WieWeiter

zb.:


> *Entwickelt sich eine Provinzposse?*
> Leider sieht es im Moment danach aus, als hätten die Jäger mit ihrem undemokratischen Vorgehen Erfolg. Der Gemeinderat von Pommelsbrunn ist zwar nicht  zuständig, hat aber trotzdem mit 13 : 6 Stimmen beschlossen, dass das Konzept nicht realisiert werden soll.



Quelle: http://www.adfc-nbg.de/MountainbikeNL/historie.htm#011106

Wer hätte das gedacht?
Mountainbiker: Für Knochenbrüche kein Schmerzensgeld


----------



## pixelschubser (30. Januar 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @pixelschubser: Hast du mal ein Link zu so einem Forum? Habe mal kurz gesucht, hab aber nichts auf die Schnelle gefunden.



schau mal bei z.b.

landwirt.com

wildundhund.de

Die Waldstrategie 2020






Quelle: https://www.cducsu.de/en/veranstalt...020-naturnahe-und-nachhaltige-bewirtschaftung



> Und auf der Erholungsseite fühlen sich die Wanderer oft durch Mountainbiker und andere „Aktivisten“ beeinträchtigt.


----------



## suoixon (30. Januar 2015)

Lieber Herr @pixelschubser, 
aus meiner Sicht ist es nicht förderlich die Negativbeispiele hervorzuheben um den Konfikt zu lösen. Auch wir die auf dem Mountainbike Erholung im Wald suchen können und tuen dies. Ich nenne hier mal die Stichwörter Nagelbretter, Stahlseile etc. 
Der Gesetztestext ist und bleibt eine Auslegungssache, sowohl für den Förster/Jäger usw. als auch für den Wanderer/Mountainbiker/Reiter.

Ich hoffe Ihnen ist bewusst, dass es uns schwer fällt uns vorwerfen zu lassen, dass wir den Wald nachhaltig schädigen und auf der anderen Seite Rückergassen mit schwerem Gerät gezogen werden.

Man sollte den Dialog suchen und nicht auf Konfrontationskurs gehen. Dies gilbt für beide Seiten. Es hilft keinem nur die schwarzen Schafe aus der Masse zu picken und diese anschließend zu verallgemeinern.

In diesem Sinne... einen gutes, erholsames Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (30. Januar 2015)

suoixon schrieb:


> Lieber Herr @pixelschubser,
> aus meiner Sicht ist es nicht förderlich die Negativbeispiele hervorzuheben um den Konfikt zu lösen. Auch wir die auf dem Mountainbike Erholung im Wald suchen können und tuen dies. Ich nenne hier mal die Stichwörter Nagelbretter, Stahlseile etc.
> Der Gesetztestext ist und bleibt eine Auslegungssache, sowohl für den Förster/Jäger usw. als auch für den Wanderer/Mountainbiker/Reiter.
> 
> ...



was ist denn aus der Aktion geworden:
http://www.adfc-nbg.de/MountainbikeNL/historie.htm#WieWeiter

In Sachen Rathsberg - Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth hat sich ja bisher auch nicht wirklich was verändert, oder habe ich etwas verpasst?
Es wird zwar immer davon die Rede das man an der Sache drann ist, Erfolge blieben aber bisher aus.
So ja scheinbar auch was die Angelegenheit Rund um Hersbruck anging / angeht.
Wenn man nach einer gewissen Zeit kein greifbares Ziel oder Ergebnis erreicht hat, darf man sich nicht wundern wenn man irgendwann nicht mehr für ernst genommen wird.

Das mit den Rückegassen ist ein lächerlicher Versuch Schadenverursachung auf die Forstwirtschaft zu lenken. Mit so einer Mentalität kommt man nicht weit.
Ich empfehle Du beschäftigst dich besser mal mit den Rückegassen an stelle daran rumzumeckern.
http://www.wbv-lif-sta.de/cms/upload/pdf/MerkblRueckegassen.pdf

Und wenn das nächste mal Stämme aus dem Wald gezogen werden müssen, melde dich bitte als freiwilliger, dann darfst DU sie mit Muskelkraft oder mit deinem MTB einzeln rausziehen.

Die Stadt Erlangen lässt euch wenn man es genau betrachtet links liegen. Ich bin auch aus Erlangen, den Rathsberg vermisse ich nicht wirklich, war für mich auch nie ein Anziehungspunkt. Die fränkische Schweiz ist vor der Haustüre, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten problemlos biken zu gehen, jedenfalls dann wenn man sich an ein paar Grundregeln einfach hält.  dann sind sogar Waldbesitzer, Förster und Jäger sehr nette Menschen!


----------



## suoixon (30. Januar 2015)

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass das Betretungsverbot in Tennenlohe in 2 Monaten plötzlich durchgesetzt wurde. Genauso wird eine Lösng nicht plötzlich umgesetzt da die DIMG Erlangen dies nur Neben und nicht Hauptberuflich betreibt.
Ich für meinen Teil fahre gerne mit dem Rad zur Erholung in den Wald und nicht mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz und dann in den Wald.
Wie es um NBG steht kann ich nicht sagen, da ich dort bisher nicht unterwegs war.

Ich bin auch nicht in der DIMB tätig. Ich suche lediglich Erholung sowie Stressabbau. Dies wird nun leider neben dem Beruf deutlich erschwert.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (31. Januar 2015)

> Die fränkische Schweiz ist vor der Haustüre, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten problemlos biken zu gehen, jedenfalls dann wenn man sich an ein paar Grundregeln einfach hält. dann sind sogar Waldbesitzer, Förster und Jäger sehr nette Menschen!


Ja, die Bilder, die man hier früher öfters bewundern konnte aus der Fränk. Schweiz, sind sehr schön. Allerdings komme ich von ER gerade in der Winterzeit mit kürzerer Helligkeitsdauer höchstens zum Hetzleser Berg (NSG) oder zum Walberla ("Verbotener"). Teufelstisch, Küheberg, Alter Rothenberg usw. sind für mich in 2 Stunden nicht zu schaffen, ganz zu schweigen von Egloffstein, Wiesenttal, etc.
Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht sportlich genug, das kann natürlich sein.


----------



## lowfat (31. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> was ist denn aus der Aktion geworden:
> http://www.adfc-nbg.de/MountainbikeNL/historie.htm#WieWeiter
> 
> In Sachen Rathsberg - Tennenlohe und Kalchreuth hat sich ja bisher auch nicht wirklich was verändert, oder habe ich etwas verpasst?
> ...



Hallo Pixelschubser,
was ist Dein Ziel? Willst Du sagen, dass es ja ohnehin alles keinen Sinn hat? Frag Dich mal selbst, ob Du gerade etwas Sinnvolles zu einer Lösung beiträgst. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du darauf wartest, dass andere etwas für Dich tun und Dich dann beklagst, dass es Dir nicht schnell genug geht. Wenn Du mit Behörden zusammenarbeitest, muss Du mindestens in Monaten, am besten aber in Jahren denken. Und eine Erfolgsgarantie gibt es auch nicht. Wer es nicht versucht, hat schon verloren.

Die meisten Erlanger Biker fahren umweltfreundlich von der Haustür mit dem Bike los und wollen Singletrails fahren. Mit Tennenlohe und Rathsberg sind die zwei wichtigsten Gebiete weggefallen. Es kann und will nicht jeder zum Radfahren erst ins Auto steigen. Wenn das für Dich akzeptabel ist und Du immer Zeit für eine Autoanfahrt hast, ist das für Dich eine Lösung. Aber verallgemeinere das bitte nicht.

Wenn man nicht miteinander redet, entstehen genau solche Eindrücke und Vorturteile gegenüber Mountainbikern, wie Du sie hier zitierst. Die Stadt Erlangen ist engagiert. Genau sie ist es, die immer wieder zum Dialog einläd. Die gesperrten Gebiete liegen überwiegend auf dem Gebiet ERH. Der Landkreis ERH kommuniziert nicht, sondern schickt Polizei in den Wald, um Verordnungen durchzusetzen. ERH hat noch nicht erkannt, dass es für sie besser ist, gemeinsam mit den Betroffenen Lösungen zu erarbeiten. Das betrifft in Tennenlohe und Rathsberg auch Wanderer, Jogger, Nordic Walker, etc. Du bist herzlich eingeladen, konstruktiv mitzuarbeiten. Du solltest aber Energie für die nächsten Jahre und einen langen Atem mitbringen.

Die Rückegassen sind nicht schön, aber waldökologisch schon ok. Da bin ich bei Dir.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Januar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> ...
> Und wie ich schon sagte:  Betretungsrecht ist gehen nicht fahren.



Das kannst Du so oft schreiben wie Du willst - es ist Unsinn.

Wenn Du den Ausführungen von @Sun on Tour schon nicht vertraust, mach Dir doch wenigstens die Mühe und wirf selbst einen Blick in die Gesetzbücher.


----------



## gandi85 (6. Februar 2015)

http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Ja, die Bilder, die man hier früher öfters bewundern konnte aus der Fränk. Schweiz, sind sehr schön. Allerdings komme ich von ER gerade in der Winterzeit mit kürzerer Helligkeitsdauer höchstens zum Hetzleser Berg (NSG) oder zum Walberla ("Verbotener"). Teufelstisch, Küheberg, Alter Rothenberg usw. sind für mich in 2 Stunden nicht zu schaffen, ganz zu schweigen von Egloffstein, Wiesenttal, etc.
> Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht sportlich genug, das kann natürlich sein.



Unter der Woche vielleicht nicht, aber sicher am Wochenende.
Also ich komme von Alterlangen bis nach Volsbach, Ahorntal, Heiligenstadt, Waischenfeld, Hollfeld, Bärenfels, etc. oder andere Richtung nach Heroldsbach, Zeckern, Forchheim etc.



lowfat schrieb:


> Hallo Pixelschubser,
> was ist Dein Ziel? Willst Du sagen, dass es ja ohnehin alles keinen Sinn hat? Frag Dich mal selbst, ob Du gerade etwas Sinnvolles zu einer Lösung beiträgst. Ich verstehe nicht, warum Du darauf wartest, dass andere etwas für Dich tun und Dich dann beklagst, dass es Dir nicht schnell genug geht.



das siehst Du aus einem völlig falschen Blickwinkel. der Rathsberg war für mich nie das Ziel um dort biken zu gehen. Da gehe ich allerhöchstens mal Sonntag Vormittag mit der Freundin und dem Hund spazieren.

Am Rathsberg ist ein Wohnstift, darin leben ältere Menschen, schon alleine aus diesem Grund käme es mir nie in den Sinn dort durch den Wald zu pretschen. Die Leute dort wollen Erholung - ihre letzten paar Jährchen in Ruhe leben und nicht dumme Sprüche von irgendwelchen halbstarken hyperaktiven Integralhelmfuzzis sich anhören, die meinen sie sind dort die Cheffs.



lowfat schrieb:


> Die meisten Erlanger Biker fahren umweltfreundlich von der Haustür mit dem Bike los und wollen Singletrails fahren. Mit Tennenlohe und Rathsberg sind die zwei wichtigsten Gebiete weggefallen. Es kann und will nicht jeder zum Radfahren erst ins Auto steigen. Wenn das für Dich akzeptabel ist und Du immer Zeit für eine Autoanfahrt hast, ist das für Dich eine Lösung.



Wenn ich Biken gehe dann immer ohne Auto, zumal in mein Auto gar kein Bike rein passt, nichtmal zerlegt.
Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit mit der Bahn z.b. mal nach Neumarkt oder nach Bamberg / Lichtenfels etc. zu fahren. Das ist ein Katzensprung dauert keine ganze Stunde. Wir haben einen super Verkehrsverbund (VGN)

Tennenlohe wäre sicher eine Option dort eine Strecke veranschlagt wird. Aber es wird kommen wie es immer und überall so ist. Habt Ihr erreicht das man in Tennenlohe bestimmte Routen fahren darf, gibts immer irgendwelche "Deppen" die sich nicht an die Spielregeln halten werden.

Hätte sich jeder zivilisiert verhalten am Rathsberg, gäbe es die Probleme erst garnicht.


----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das kannst Du so oft schreiben wie Du willst - es ist Unsinn.



Betreten ist gehen, nicht Befahren sagt sogar der Alpenverein zwar Österreich aber warum sollte das in Deutschland anderster sein?

Und dann liest Du mal hier:
http://forstcast.waldradio.de/betretungsrecht/2182

Ich zitiere für Dich was die *Juristin* Wiebke Michl dazu sagt:


> *Betreten meint zunächst einmal nur zu Fuß, aber nicht Befahren*. Im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz ist aber geregelt, dass darüber hinaus unter anderem Reiten und Fahren mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft erlaubt sind. Allerdings nur auf dafür geeigneten Wegen. Welcher Weg geeignet ist, ist vom Einzelfall abhängig.



Für mich bist Du einfach nur uneinsichtig, weil Dir das so wie es ist, einfach nicht in den Kram passt wahrscheinlich. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache wie es ist!

Details anhören:
http://forstcast.waldradio.de/wp-content/uploads/podcasts/betretungsrecht.mp3

Könnt Ihr euch ja mal mit der Dame anlegen! Mal gucken wer gewinnt


----------



## Ketchyp (7. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Betreten meint zunächst einmal nur zu Fuß, aber nicht *Befahren.*



Befahren mit Brummbrumm und Töfftöff.


----------



## Xayok (7. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Betreten ist gehen, nicht fahren sagt sogar der Alpenverein zwar Österreich aber warum sollte das in Deutschland anderster sein?
> 
> Und dann liest Du mal hier:
> http://forstcast.waldradio.de/betretungsrecht/2182
> ...



Leider hast du nun keine neuen Argumente sondern eine weitere Rechtsmeinung dazu kundgetan. Österreich und Deutschland zu vergleichen ist Humbug, ich empfehle dir in Bezug auf Betretungsrecht einmal folgenden Thread durchzulesen und dann deine "Meinung" zu überdenken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/

Grüße
Xayok


----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Befahren mit Brummbrumm und Töfftöff.




Bist Du der deutschen Sprache mächtig?


----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

Xayok schrieb:


> Leider hast du nun keine neuen Argumente sondern eine weitere Rechtsmeinung dazu kundgetan. Österreich und Deutschland zu vergleichen ist Humbug, ich empfehle dir in Bezug auf Betretungsrecht einmal folgenden Thread durchzulesen und dann deine "Meinung" zu überdenken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/
> 
> Grüße
> Xayok



Das Möchtegern Geschwafel von Sun on Tour interessiert recht wenig. Ich vertraue dabei dann doch einer offiziellen Juristin, Frau Wiebke Michl. Juristin der Bayerischen Forstverwaltung, die mit Ihrem richtigen Namen auftritt, nicht mit einem Pseudonym!


----------



## gandi85 (7. Februar 2015)

Sorry, aber den sinn deiner posts habe ich nach wie vor nicht verstanden


----------



## Xayok (7. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Das Möchtegern Geschwafel von Sun on Tour interessiert recht wenig. Ich vertraue dabei dann doch einer offiziellen Juristin, Frau Wiebke Michl. Juristin der Bayerischen Forstverwaltung, die mit Ihrem richtigen Namen auftritt, nicht mit einem Pseudonym!



Du kannst das halten wie du möchtest, sun on tour fungiert ebenfalls als Jurist, jedoch im Interesse der Mountainbiker. Recht ist nunmal häufig Auslegungssache. Ein Pseudonym zu verwenden steht in diesem Forum jedem frei, du bist doch auch nicht mit deinem offiziellen Namen hier unterwegs. Ich würde mir von dir einen vernünftigeren Ton wünschen, "Geschwafel" sind die Äußerungen kaum, Möchtegern gleich garnicht, aber es ist leichter sich erst garnicht damit auseinanderzusetzen. Ich kann es dir nur raten, man kann tatsächlich etwas lernen.

Grüße
Xayok


----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

Xayok schrieb:


> Du kannst das halten wie du möchtest, sun on tour fungiert ebenfalls als Jurist, jedoch im Interesse der Mountainbiker. Recht ist nunmal häufig Auslegungssache. Ein Pseudonym zu verwenden steht in diesem Forum jedem frei, du bist doch auch nicht mit deinem offiziellen Namen hier unterwegs. Ich würde mir von dir einen vernünftigeren Ton wünschen, "Geschwafel" sind die Äußerungen kaum, Möchtegern gleich garnicht, aber es ist leichter sich erst garnicht damit auseinanderzusetzen. Ich kann es dir nur raten, man kann tatsächlich etwas lernen.
> 
> Grüße
> Xayok



Wenn ich hier Werbung verkaufen wollen würde, würde ich mit meinem richtigen Namen auftreten. Genauso erwarte ich das von einem Juristen wenn er mir sein Wissen vermitteln möchte. Was er mit seinen Anführungen ja eindeutig vor hat. Er stellt die Auslegungen von öffentlich auftretenden Juristen in Frage. Namenlose Juristen die sich hinter einem Pseudonym verstecken, kann man keine Kompetenz zusprechen.

Und nochmal, ob Ihr mit dessen Kompetenz erfolgreich sein werdet, wage ich schwer zu bezweifeln!


----------



## Xayok (7. Februar 2015)

Ich sehe in deinen Beiträgen keinen Sinn, was hat es damit zu tun, ob ich mit meinem Namen auftrete, oder nicht? Du nutzt auch die Anonymisierungsmöglichkeiten des Forums um deine "Meinung" kundzutun? Eine Auseinandersetzung mit anderen Rechtsäußerungen tust du als Geschwafel ab, um es mit Worten aus Baden-Württemberg zu sagen, es ist einfach verbohrt.

Du scheinst dich mit der Situation fein zu arrangieren, dann kann dir deser Thread doch nicht gleichgültiger sein, uns ist es das nicht, daher setzen wir uns mit Lösungsmöglichkeiten auseinander, du kannst mitarbeiten, konstruktive Beiträge bringen, aber solch destruktives Herumgehake nutzt keinem Beteiligten.

Grüße
Xayok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

Ein Namenloser Jurist, ist kein ernstzunehmender Jurist!

Punkt ende der Diskussion!

Vielleicht muss er ja erst seine 2 Staatsexamen bestehen, bevor er sich überhaupt Jurist nennen darf .....


----------



## Xayok (7. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Ein Namenloser Jurist, ist kein Jurist!
> 
> Punkt ende der Diskussion!
> 
> Vielleicht muss er ja erst seine 2 Staatsexamen bestehen, bevor er sich überhaupt Jurist nennen darf .....



Interessant, dass du hier das Ende einer Diskussion einläutest, aber eventuell ist das dein Rechtsverständnis. Dass du hier auf persönliche Ebenen kommst und @Sun on Tour persönlich angreifst, finde ich fragwürdig. Wer bist du, dass du dir dieses "Recht" herausnimmst? Ein namenloser Troll vielleicht?

Grüße
Xayok


----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

Xayok schrieb:


> Ein namenloser Troll vielleicht?



Bestimmt, aber auf jedenfall muss ich Hr. Irlinger, Hr. A. Tritthart als auch einigen Damen und Herrn der Stadt Erlangen nicht mit "Sie" anreden.



Seit wann kann jemanden der sich hinter einem Pseudonym versteckt persöhnlich angreifen?

Viel Erfolg mit euren Träumen auf dem Konzeptpapier.


----------



## SuShu (7. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Bist Du der deutschen Sprache mächtig?


Schon ein bisschen anmaßend, wenn man selbst so etwas schreibt:


pixelschubser schrieb:


> Betreten ist gehen, nicht Befahren sagt sogar der Alpenverein zwar Österreich aber warum sollte das in Deutschland anderster sein?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Februar 2015)

> Unter der Woche vielleicht nicht, aber sicher am Wochenende.
> Also ich komme von Alterlangen bis nach Volsbach, Ahorntal, Heiligenstadt, Waischenfeld, Hollfeld, Bärenfels, etc. oder andere Richtung nach Heroldsbach, Zeckern, Forchheim etc.


Nun gut, Du bist dann in der Tat sportlicher als ich. Eine >80km-Trailrunde nach Heiligenstadt pack ich am Nachmittag nicht. Heute hab ich es nur zum Hetzles geschafft, und der Bruchharsch dort droben war schon bremsend genug. ;-)


----------



## christof1977 (7. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Ein Namenloser Jurist, ist kein ernstzunehmender Jurist!
> Punkt ende der Diskussion!
> Vielleicht muss er ja erst seine 2 Staatsexamen bestehen, bevor er sich überhaupt Jurist nennen darf .....


Herr Pixelschuber, ich gehe davon aus, das Pixelschubser nicht ihr richtiger Name ist, daher: nicht ernst zu nehmen.


pixelschubser schrieb:


> Punkt ende der Diskussion!



Zusatz: "Dieses Mitglied hat die Ansicht für sein Profil eingeschränkt." Nioch weniger ernst zu nehmen.


pixelschubser schrieb:


> Punkt ende der Diskussion!


----------



## pixelschubser (7. Februar 2015)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Nun gut, Du bist dann in der Tat sportlicher als ich. Eine >80km-Trailrunde nach Heiligenstadt pack ich am Nachmittag nicht. Heute hab ich es nur zum Hetzles geschafft, und der Bruchharsch dort droben war schon bremsend genug. ;-)



Berg / Flugplatz oder Hetzles (Ort) ?

Im Sommer fahre ich 2 - 3x die Woche mit dem RR in der Früh meine Standard Runde. Erlangen, Spardorf, Marloffstein, Langensendelbach, Effeltrich, Poxdorf, Baiersdorf und zurück nach Erlangen.

Manchmal auch Langensendelbach - Hagenau - Baiersdorf und zurück, je nachdem wie ich in der Zeit liege.

Im Sommer Freitag Mittag mit dem MTB los Richtung Warmensteinnach, Ochsenkopf. Quer durch die fränkische, dann 2x pennen unter freiem Himmel, Samstag Ochsenkopf und Sonntag wieder zurück.

Vor 10 / 15 Jahren sind wir zum Moritzberg gefahren oder zur Alten Veste bei Zirndorf.

Rathsberg war für uns noch nie eine Option .....


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Berg / Flugplatz oder Hetzles (Ort) ?


Berg natürlich. Im Ort liegt kein Schnee.


pixelschubser schrieb:


> Im Sommer Freitag Mittag mit dem MTB los Richtung Warmensteinnach, Ochsenkopf. Quer durch die fränkische, dann 2x pennen unter freiem Himmel, Samstag Ochsenkopf und Sonntag wieder zurück.


Keine Option. Ich muss am Wochenende auch was ärbern. ;-)


----------



## pixelschubser (8. Februar 2015)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> Keine Option. Ich muss am Wochenende auch was ärbern. ;-)



jeder wie ers verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (12. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Rathsberg auf der westlichen Seite der Straße. Hauptsache ein paar Radler fahren dort nicht mehr   Lächerlich und persönliche Kommentare bezüglich den Verantwortlichen behalte ich lieber für mich


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (15. Februar 2015)

ich schreib mal hier, weil es da ja die ämter auch lesen...

die kalktuffquelle erscheint auf den ersten blick an den haaren herbeigezogen ... und auf den zweiten nach heutiger inaugenscheinnahme auch. ca. 20m vom schlammloch entfernt fanden vor nicht allzu langer zeit forstarbeiten statt (jetzt ist dort ein kleines areal mit weißem flatterband abgesperrt), nach ca. 50m quert man den nächsten kalktuffgraben, der noch verwüstungen von 2 waldarbeiten der letzten 3-4 jahre zeigt.

es wäre vielleicht mal angebracht, die ämter säßen nicht wie kleine kinder auf dem sandkasten und würden alle anfallen, die ihre kalktuffförmchen anfassen, sondern würden bisschen herumschauen... der steilabbruch beschränkt sich ja nicht aufs NSG, sondern setzt sich nach Atzelsberg fort: setzt man die übliche rathsbergrunde fort mit der querung des atzelsberger biergartens, lässt die abzweigung in den märchenwald links liegen und fährt entlang der straße nach marloffstein ein stück weiter und dann an der schranke links weg, gelangt man in eine schluchtartige umgebung. diese ist mMn eins der schönsten waldstücke um ER und absolut auf augenhöhe mit dem NSG .... gewesen, bis vor einem knappen jahr dort harvestern angesagt war. :-/

aber wenn man fortfahren will, sich auf das schlammlöchla im NSG zu kaprizieren, gäbe es auch einfache lösungen: das terrain erlaubt eine kleine holzbrücke über die suhle (wäre ja nicht das einzige derartige bauwerk im meilwald) oder man würde den weg einfach um 10m nach oben verlegen, das ginge problemlos. öffentliches interesse an dem weg besteht offensichtlich, sind doch die fotos auf der webseite des LRA zur darstellung des NSGs von dort aus gemacht.

-----------------------------
Nachtrag: die recht weit östlich im Meilwald gelegene, wohl jüngste abfahrt am Rathsberg schließt dort eine gewisse lücke (und ersetzt eigentlich auch nur die verloren gegangene kuhweidenabfahrt). wenn da aber nun in winterleiten-manier zig mini-varianten eingefahren werden, ist die geduld der stadt sicherlich auch irgendwann erschöpft.


----------



## static (15. Februar 2015)

Das ist leider genau das Problem. Ich kann da manchmal jeden verstehen, der sich sagt "Die Behörden versuchen mich für dumm zu verkaufen, die Waldbesitzer versuchen mich für dumm zu verkaufen, warum sollte ich dann überhaupt meine eigene Freiheit einschränken nur um deren Wünschen nachzukommen? Lass ich's doch einfach drauf ankommen". Und davon gibt's bestimmt den ein oder anderen.
Und so verhärten sich die Fronten. Dabei will man doch einfach nur mal ernst genommen werden...

Was mich an dem Argument der angeblichen Umweltzerstörung durch Mountainbiker auch immer stört: Die Wandervereine bauen seit hundert Jahren Unmengen an Treppen, Geländern oder Aussichtsplatformen in den Wald und auf Naturdenkmäler. Kein Mensch würde auf die Idee kommen, denen plötzlich zu sagen, sie müssten ihre ganzen, teilweise wirklich gefährlichen, Konstruktionen wieder zurückbauen. Aber ein Reifenabdruck auf einem Weg(!) ist ein halber Weltuntergang für manch einen...
Einfach mal realistisch bleiben, meine Güte!


----------



## gandi85 (15. Februar 2015)

deshalb unterstützt die fränkische Albverein ja auch die DIMB IG Erlangen... (Siehe Logo auf dem Knozeptcover)


----------



## Xayok (15. Februar 2015)

2nd_astronaut schrieb:


> aber wenn man fortfahren will, sich auf das schlammlöchla im NSG zu kaprizieren, gäbe es auch einfache lösungen: das terrain erlaubt eine kleine holzbrücke über die suhle (wäre ja nicht das einzige derartige bauwerk im meilwald) oder man würde den weg einfach um 10m nach oben verlegen, das ginge problemlos. öffentliches interesse an dem weg besteht offensichtlich, sind doch die fotos auf der webseite des LRA zur darstellung des NSGs von dort aus gemacht.



Für die Belange im Naturschutzgebiet ist die obere und untere Naturschutzbehörde zuständig, beim runden Tisch kam die Sprache auch auf diesen Weg, dessen Existenz die Behörden gern leugnen würden. Ich sehe das wie du, durch eine Brückenkonstruktion bzw. Hühnerleitern wäre das ganze weiterhin begeh und befahrbar, aus Naturschutzaspekten ist das aber nicht gewünscht. Zu betonen bleibt, dass jegliches Befinden auf diesem Weg unter Strafandrohung zu unterbleiben hat. Auch Betreten ist dort verboten. 

Worüber man diskutieren kann, ist die Sinnhaftigkeit eines solchen Unterfangens und ob die Begründung einer Kalktuffquelle auch belegt werden kann. Ich bin kein Geologe, ich kann das nicht einschätzen, ich kann mich da nur auf Aussagen Dritter berufen.
@2nd_astronaut vielleicht hast du eine entsprechende Ausbildung oder Beziehungen dorthin, eine alternative Sichtweise auf solche Belange ist immer gut.

Grüße
Xayok


----------



## pixelschubser (15. Februar 2015)

Xayok schrieb:


> Für die Belange im Naturschutzgebiet ist die obere und untere Naturschutzbehörde zuständig, beim runden Tisch kam die Sprache auch auf diesen Weg, dessen Existenz die Behörden gern leugnen würden.



Ist der Weg eingezeichnet in den Plänen?
Zu jedem Waldgrundstück gibt es eine Katasterkarte.

Wenn dort kein Weg erfasst, eigezeichnet ist, existiert dieser auch nicht offiziell, auch wenn er vorhanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Ist der Weg eingezeichnet in den Plänen?
> Zu jedem Waldgrundstück gibt es eine Katasterkarte.
> 
> Wenn dort kein Weg erfasst, eigezeichnet ist, existiert dieser auch nicht offiziell, auch wenn er vorhanden ist.


Für mich schwierig zu beantworten. Auf meiner Bayern-TOP50 sehe ich ihn mindestens teilweise. Auf der NSG-Karte kann ich in der zur Verfügung gestellten Qualität solche Details nicht beantworten. Meine Vermutung wäre, dass die Verordnungskarte auf der TOP50 beruht...

Die nicht-öffentliche Katasterkarte hat für mich dort keine Bedeutung. Der Verordnung ist ja extra eine Karte beigegeben.


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Februar 2015)

@2nd_astronaut hast du mal die topo 25 karte bemüht? gibts im großen buchladen oder an der uni zur einsicht, alternativ im vermessungsamt. ich habe sie auch, bin aber nicht sicher von welchem flurstück/weg ihr sprecht.


----------



## HelmutK (16. Februar 2015)

Nicht von namenlosen Juristen, sondern vom Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshof:

"_Mit dem vom Verfassungsgeber klar zum Ausdruck gebrachten Zweck des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV, die Erholung in der freien Natur und den Genuß der Naturschönheiten zu ermöglichen, läßt es sich nicht vereinbaren, dieses Recht zu beschränken auf Wanderer und Spaziergänger und andere Möglichkeiten des Naturgenusses von vornherein auszuschließen. Es ist zwar einzuräumen, daß die meisten der Erholungsuchenden und Naturfreunde die freie Natur zu Fuß betreten werden. Der in einem umfassenden Sinne zu verstehende Schutzbereich des Art. 141 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BV würde jedoch - bezogen auf die heutigen Verhältnisse und Möglichkeiten der Erholung in der freien Natur - zu sehr eingeengt, würden nicht auch andere natürliche und herkömmliche Fortbewegungsarten des Menschen miterfaßt. Auch das Bayer. Naturschutzgesetz selbst trägt dem Rechnung, indem es Radfahrer, Skifahrer und Schlittenfahrer dem Kreis der erholungssuchenden Wanderer gleichstellt (Art. 22 Abs. 2, Abs. 1, Art. 24 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG)._"

Quelle: Beschluss des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs vom 16.06.1975, AZ Vf. 13-VII-74, Vf. 21-VII-73, Vf. 23-VII-73,
Vf. 26-VII-73, Beschluss zitiert nach Juris, Rdnr. 95

Ein paar erste Anmerkungen dazu

Die in dem Beschluss zitierten Art. 22 Abs. 2 Abs. 2, Abs. 1 und Art. 24 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG stehen heute in Art 27 und 28 BayNatSchG, lauten aber weiterhin wie folgt

"A_rt. 27 Betretungsrecht; Gemeingebrauch an Gewässern

(1) Alle Teile der freien Natur, insbesondere Wald, Bergweide, Fels, Ödungen, Brachflächen, Auen, Uferstreifen und landwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen, können von jedermann unentgeltlich betreten werden.

(2) Das Betretungsrecht umfasst auch die Befugnisse nach Art. 28 und 29 . Es ist beschränkt durch die allgemeinen Gesetze sowie durch Art. 30 bis 32 dieses Gesetzes._"

_Art. 28 Benutzung von Wegen; Markierungen

(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang."
_
Dementsprechend, d. h. auf der Grundlage der Bayerischen Verfassung, findet man auch in der Kommentarliteratur zum Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz klare Aussagen:

"_Der Begriff "Betreten" lässt sich nicht alleine aus dem üblichen Wortsinn ermitteln, erforderlich ist eine an Sinn und Zweck der Vorschrift orientierte Auslegung, die alle natürlichen und herkömmlichen Fortbewegungsarten und Betätigungen des Menschen in der  Natur mit umfasst._" (so Friedlein/Weidinger/Graß, Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz, 2. Aufl., Art. 22 Anm. 2)

Eine Eingrenzung des Betretungsrechts in Bayern nur auf das Betreten zu Fuß stünde im Widerspruch zur Bayerischen Verfassung sowie zur Rechtsprechung des Bayerischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs und der in der Kommentarliteratur vertretenen Meinung.

Noch eine weitere Anmerkung:

Ein kluges Verwaltungsgericht hat sich einmal mit der Frage beschäftigt, wie mit Mißbrauchsfällen umzugehen ist und was jedenfalls nicht geht

"_Gelegentliche Mißbrauchsfälle rechtfertigen es nicht, ..... die Betretungs- und Befahrensrechte gänzlich auszuschließen._" (VG Münster, Urteil vom 19.09.2005, 7 K 1509/02)

und es lohnt sich, über diese (richtige) Aussage einmal länger nachzudenken. Darf man das Recht zum Betreten/Befahren für eine ganze Gruppe, in unserem Fall die Radfahrer, einschränken und/oder sogar gänzlich ausschließen, nur weil eine Minderheit dieses Recht missbraucht hat? Darf man eine Mehrheit von Bürgern, in unserem Fall die Radfahrer, bestrafen, indem man ihre Rechte einschränkt und/oder wegnimmt, nur weil eine Minderheit dieses Recht missbraucht hat? Ist das noch verhältnismäßig oder wird hier über das Ziel hinausgeschossen?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. Februar 2015)

> Darf man das Recht zum Betreten/Befahren für eine ganze Gruppe, in unserem Fall die Radfahrer, einschränken und/oder sogar gänzlich ausschließen, nur weil eine Minderheit dieses Recht missbraucht hat? Darf man eine Mehrheit von Bürgern, in unserem Fall die Radfahrer, bestrafen, indem man ihre Rechte einschränkt und/oder wegnimmt, nur weil eine Minderheit dieses Recht missbraucht hat?


das führt mich gedanklich zum anderen NSG (Wildpferde). Die Argumentation vom LRA habe ich irgendwo zitiert (Fußgängergefährdung; auf wunsch des LRAs ergänzt um den Grund: verboten, weil es verboten ist ;-) ). mein vorschlag einer temporären Sperrung (sonntagnachmittag etwa) oder eines tempolimits (wie bei gemischten Fuß-/Radwegen in der Stadt) wurde abgewiesen mit dem hinweis, dass das ja nicht alle beachteten. ein 0-argument, denn dann dürfte es die Konstruktion von gemeinsamen Fuß-/Radwegen (VZ 240) ja auch nicht geben, z.b. entlang Kurt-Schumacher-Str auf dem Weg zum NSG...


----------



## pixelschubser (16. Februar 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> und es lohnt sich, über diese (richtige) Aussage einmal länger nachzudenken. Darf man das Recht zum Betreten/Befahren für eine ganze Gruppe, in unserem Fall die Radfahrer, einschränken und/oder sogar gänzlich ausschließen, nur weil eine Minderheit dieses Recht missbraucht hat? Darf man eine Mehrheit von Bürgern, in unserem Fall die Radfahrer, bestrafen, indem man ihre Rechte einschränkt und/oder wegnimmt, nur weil eine Minderheit dieses Recht missbraucht hat? Ist das noch verhältnismäßig oder wird hier über das Ziel hinausgeschossen?



Verhältnismäßig wenn Du mich frägst. 
In anderen Bereichen des Lebens ist es nicht anderster.

Es wurden schon ganze Strassen gesperrt für Autofahrer, weil ein Depp unterwegs war. 
Stichpunkt Nürnberg "Große Strasse" Dutzdendteich. Um nur mal einen zu nennen.


----------



## pixelschubser (16. Februar 2015)

@2nd_astronaut

Sollte der Weg ein offizieller Weg sein ( Wanderweg ) dann ist er auch mit Markierungssymbolen und Nummern ausgestattet.

Wege werden mittlerweile Digital erfasst per Sateliten.
Das Global Positioning System (GPS) besteht derzeit aus 32 Satelliten, welche die Erde auf präzise vermessenen Bahnen umkreisen und dabei Funksignale aussenden. Aus diesen Signalen ermitteln speziell dafür konstruierte GPS-Empfänger die Position auf der Erdoberfläche mit einer Unsicherheit von weniger als 10 m. Diese Technik hat auch vor der klassischen Wegemarkierung nicht halt gemacht.

Zwar erfolgt die Markierung selbst weiterhin in Gesprächen mit Grundstücksbesitzern und
dann mit Schildern, Pinsel und Farbe, aber die Erfassung des Wegeverlaufs erfolgt mit speziellen GPS-Loggern (von Log, Logbuch). Diese enthalten einen GPS-Empfänger zur Ermittelung der Position, die in regelmässigen Zeitabständen (ca. 10 sec.) in eine Liste von Wegpunkten in einen internen Speicher geschrieben wird. Diese Liste kann mit einem Computer ausgelesen und dann in jeder erdenklichen Weise verwendet werden. Die einfachste Anwendung ist das Einzeichnen der Wegpunkte als farbige Spur in eine elektronische Karte, wie z.B. Google-Earth.

Der Aufzeichnungsvorgang selbst ist recht einfach. Sie erfolgt mit dafür ausgelelegten Loggern, die eine GPS-Empfänger, einen Speicher und einen Akku enthalten.
Man begibt sich zum Anfangspunkt des Weges und schaltet den Logger ein. Der Empfänger des Loggers synchronisiert sich mit dem GPS-System („first fix“), was nur einige Sekunden dauert. Nun folgt man dem Verlauf des Wegs zu Fuss, mit dem Fahrrad oder auch dem Auto bis zum Endpunkt, wo der Logger wieder ausgeschaltet wird. Die Koordinaten der Wegpunkte stehen nun im Speicher des Loggers, der reichlich bemessen ist. Dadurch können vor dem Auslesen mehrere Wege in der oben beschriebenen Abfolge aufgezeichnet werden. Zum Auslesen der Wegpunktliste schliesst man den Logger an einen Computer an, der mit einem Programm die gespeicherten Daten ausliest. Als erster Test wird der Wegeverlauf in eine elektronische Karte (Google-Earth) eingezeichnet, bevor die Daten im Computer gespeichert werden. Danach kann man den Speicher des Loggers löschen und den Akku wieder aufladen. Wegen der Vielzahl von Darstellungsformaten der Koordinaten wird man noch bei Bedarf die Wegpunktliste mit einem Übersetzungsprogramm (z.B. GPS-Babel) in das benötigte Format umwandeln. Damit ist die eigentliche Wegeerfassung abgeschlossen.

Ob euer Weg offiziell zu dem Waldgrundstück gehört oder nicht, kann nur Anhand der offiziell gültigen Katasterkarte festgestellt werden. Der Weg in anderm Kartenmaterial kann z.B. durch einen Wanderverein in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bayrischen Landesvermessungsamt erfasst worden sein wenn er zum Zeitpunkt der Aufzeichnungen halt eben einfach da war.
In euren Top50 und 25 oder auch 10 Karten sind *alle Angaben ohne Gewähr*!


----------



## mw.dd (16. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> @2nd_astronaut
> 
> Sollte der Weg ein offizieller Weg sein ( Wanderweg ) dann ist er auch mit Markierungssymbolen und Nummern ausgestattet.
> 
> ...



Wäre es zuviel verlangt, dass Du - wenn Du schon abschreibst/kopierst - wenigstens die Quelle angibst?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (16. Februar 2015)

> Ob euer Weg offiziell zu dem Waldgrundstück gehört oder nicht, kann nur Anhand der offiziell gültigen Katasterkarte festgestellt werden. Der Weg in anderm Kartenmaterial kann z.B. durch einen Wanderverein in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Bayrischen Landesvermessungsamt erfasst worden sein wenn er zum Zeitpunkt der Aufzeichnungen halt eben einfach da war.


in der Verordnung steht drin: "es ist verboten, dass gelände außerhalb der vom lra gekennzeichneten wege oder pfade zu betreten." und es ist eine karte angehängt.
insofern interpretiere *ich*, dass alle in der karte sichtbaren wege und pfade betreten werden dürfen. die obere Behörde (Ansbach) interpretiert, dass gar keine wege gekennzeichnet wurden (=totales betretungsverbot), die untere Behörde (erh) interpretiert, dass manche wege betreten werden dürfen.


----------



## HelmutK (16. Februar 2015)

pixelschubser schrieb:


> Verhältnismäßig wenn Du mich frägst.
> In anderen Bereichen des Lebens ist es nicht anderster.



Das findest Du verhältnismäßig? Es stört Dich also nicht, wenn in Grundrechte (in Bayern Art. 141 Abs. 3 BayVf, bundesweit Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG) eingegriffen und diese eingeschränkt werden, nur weil einzelne ihre Rechte missbräuchlich ausüben?


----------



## Detlef (17. Februar 2015)

Genauso wie ich verfolgen viele Forumsmitglieder aber auch Behörden etc. aufmerksam die Beiträge, ohne gleich auf zu antworten oder zu kommentieren.
Ich finde es höchst bedauerlich und beschämend, wie derzeit wieder von einigen Foristen die Sachebene verlassen wird und in persönliche Angriffe abgleitet.
Die Sache ist insgesamt ernst genug und es stecken viele Mountainbiker Arbeit, Gehirnschmalz und Freizeit in die Erlanger Problembewältigung.
Es gilt dicke Bretter zu bohren - daher mein dringende Bitte, zu einem angemessenen Ton zurück zu kehren.
In diesem Sinne
Open Trails um Erlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelschubser (17. Februar 2015)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das findest Du verhältnismäßig? Es stört Dich also nicht, wenn in Grundrechte (in Bayern Art. 141 Abs. 3 BayVf, bundesweit Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG) eingegriffen und diese eingeschränkt werden, nur weil einzelne ihre Rechte missbräuchlich ausüben?



mitgefangen, mitgehangen.
Akzeptieren und wo anderes hingehen, oder nicht akzeptieren und mit den Konsequenzen leben.
Ich hamstere mir jedenfalls keine Anzeige etc. ein nur weil man wo nichtmehr entlang fahren darf.
Fahre ich halt da wo sich keiner daran stöhrt.

Aber das lernt Ihr auch noch, wenn Ihr merkt das Behörden am längeren Helbel sitzen.



Detlef schrieb:


> Genauso wie ich verfolgen viele Forumsmitglieder aber auch Behörden etc. aufmerksam die Beiträge, ohne gleich auf zu antworten oder zu kommentieren.



Glaubst Du wirklich die lesen hier mit?
Hast viel Phantasie scheinbar.

---------------

Aber was ich toll finde ist, euer "Statement" auf eurer Seite:


> Erst dann, wenn wir es schaffen glaubhaft zu machen, dass sich Mountainbiker an gewisse Grundregeln halten können sofern ihnen ausreichend Raum zur Ausübung Ihres Sportes geboten wird, kann sich die Situation wieder bessern.
> Aus diesem Grund bitten wir Euch Konfliktzonen zu meiden und keine neuen Strecken anzulegen. Nur wenn wir uns alle ein wenig zurücknehmen, haben wir auch einen Hebel die Umsetzung unserer Ideen einzufordern.



Jetzt müsstest Ihr diese Deppen halt nur noch erreichen! 

Wie wollt ihr etwas glaubhaft machen während an anderer Stelle gegen unbekannt polizeilich ermittelt wird? 

Ein Widerspruch in sich!


----------



## sebastin* (26. Februar 2015)

So, nach 8 Wochen Erkältungspause mein Fazit: von meiner 12 km Heimrunde gibt es gerade noch die Hälfte nachdem nun auch der Westteil kpl Harvestertauglich ist. 
Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum man im Ostteil so viel Platz für eine Mittelstation geschaffen hat? Talstation auf dem Parkdeck des WKH reicht doch ...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (26. Februar 2015)

> Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, warum man im Ostteil so viel Platz für eine Mittelstation geschaffen hat? Talstation auf dem Parkdeck des WKH reicht doch


Jetzt tut die IG so bescheiden mit ihren Verhandlungserfolgen, und dabei ist eine Seilbahn für die DHler anscheinend schon mitten im Bau ;-)

Aber im Ernst: Was wird da gebaut? Ich hatte diesen Kahlschlag (Foto weiter oben) auf meinen letzten Runden nicht gesehen...

EDIT: hab's http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/erlanger-stadtwerke-bauen-neuen-hochbehalter-1.4208961
Wäre der Pass Marloffstein nicht eleganter gewesen?

EDIT2: Die Kommentare in der Zeitung sind nicht ganz richtig. Die DH-Strecke war nicht wegen Naturschutz ein Thema, sondern weil die Waldeigentümer ihren Ertrag beeinträchtigt sahen.

Ein anderes Thema ist, dass in direkter Nähe selbst Reifen- und Schuhabdrücke stenöke Lebensformen schädigen, und hier 9000m^2 kahlgeschlagen werden. Aber das passt in das von mir schon Beschriebene: Den Naturschutzbehörden gibt man Ihren Sandkasten, in dem sie sich austoben können (was sie auch tun). Ihnen scheint das zu genügen, und dem großen Rest passt das natürlich auch gut in den Kram, da man seinen wirtschaftlichen Interessen ungestört nachgehen kann überall sonst.


----------



## greenbull1 (14. März 2015)

... nicht immer nur auf die Forstwirtschaft schimpfen ...

Dies ist der aktuelle Zustand östlich des Kugelfangwalls beim Steinbruch. Unrechtsbewusstsein trotz eindeutiger Verstöße gegen die Naturschutz-VO (NSG !!!), BayNatschG (durch Beschilderung gesperrter Weg) und Betretungs-VO (eindeutig und mehrfach beschildert) - FEHLANZEIGE !!!

Ein auch nur im Ansatz umweltschonendes Fahrverhalten ist auch im Bereich der Winterleite inklusive Felsenabfahrt Wolfsgraben nicht mehr erkennbar. Viele bleiben nicht mehr auf den Trails, sondern fahren querfeldein von Trail zu Trail - und das ist sicherlich nicht mit der "Rechtslage in Bayern" vereinbar!!! Ich zitiere einen Querfeldeinfahrer (etwa Mitte/Ende 40): "Wo ich fahre, ist ein Weg." Diese oder ähnliche Aussagen sind keine Ausnahmen mehr.

Aber an allem ist ja der Gesetzgeber, der Waldeigentümer und die Polizei schuld - nicht wahr ... ??!! Man darf nicht nur von einer Seite Toleranz erwarten!


----------



## microbat (14. März 2015)

Wer Bäume umhaut nur um sie Bikern in den Weg zu legen - wird North-Shores ernten.
Wer ohne Rücksicht auf bisherige Gebrauchsgewohnheiten verbote erlässt - wird verstösse ernten.
Das soll nicht unangebrachtes Verhalten in der Natur entschuldigen oder irgendjemanden ermuntern.
Das ist schlicht Realität im Tennenloher Wald.

Genauso wie Waldarbeiter im eventuell durch militärische Altlasten belasteten Gebiet.
Schweres Gerät mit dem der Wald auf links gedreht wird.
Wanderer die überall unterwegs sind und nicht abgestraft werden.

Der Standort um das Foto zu machen ist "verbotenes Gebiet" und abseits der erlaubten Wege.
Der Fotograf verstösst gegen Gesetze und Verordnungen und beschädigt Sand.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (14. März 2015)

@greenbull1  Ganz unabhängig davon, dass wilde Bauten sicherlich nicht zielführend sind, gerade nicht in einem NSG, kann man sich fragen ob solche in einem Steinbruch wirklich zum Problem für die Natur werden.

Das Viele nicht auf den Trails bleiben kann ich mir schwerlich vorstellen, das Fahren durch wirkliches Unterholz bedarf doch einer Kraftanstrengung die mit dem Mountainbike gerade im Flachen nur schwer zu vollbringen ist, ganz abgesehen davon, dass die vorhandenen Trails doch sehr ausreichend sind.

Toleranz wird sicherlich nicht einseitig erwartet, aber der von Ihnen aufgeworfene Vorwurf verliert meines Erachtens doch an Kraft, wenn man bedenkt, dass es von Seiten des Gesetzgebers, des Waldeigentümers und der zuständigen Behörden keinerlei Toleranz gibt. Schließlich ist der Tennenloher Forst noch immer für alle Naturnutzer gesperrt, die äußerst naturnahen, KFZ-fähigen Schotterstraßen natürlich ausgenommen. Das in Folge einer zunehmenden Kriminalisierung der Mountainbiker in und um Erlangen, das Unrechtsbewusstsein sich anpasst ist nicht schön, und auch nicht wünschenswert, aber logisch. Das dürfte Vertretern der Exekutive aus anderen Bereichen durch Studien hinlänglich bekannt sein.
Ein Aufheben der Verbote und das Erarbeiten sinnvoller Lösungen für Waldbesitzer, Natur und Naturnutzer muss kurzfristig die Lösung sein. Es gibt keinen zusätzlichen Flächenverbrauch der dagegen spricht, keine gegenseitigen Nutzungskonflikte und keine erhöhte Belastung für die Natur. Denn wenn selbst der BUND Naturschutz Wanderer und Mountainbiker in der Beeinflussung der Natur gleichsetzt, lediglich die Regierung Mittelfrankens sich des Lesens aktueller Studien verwehrt ohne andere Quellen zu nennen, dann fehlt doch die Toleranz auf dieser Seite sehr erheblich. (Die Mountainbiker haben sich eingelesen, Studien ausgewertet und Lösungsvorschläge erarbeitet, alles in ihrer Freizeit.) Oder Erlangen verliert einfach etwas mehr an Lebensqualität und entfernt sein Bürger immer weiter vom Verständnis für Natur. (Warum wird beispielsweise ein Gebiet für Wildpferde von Altlasten geräumt, der Zutritt zur Natur für Naturinteressierte eingeschränkt)
Oder man verbietet eben Natursport, nur um in Naturschutzgebieten Hallen für Indoorsport und Forschung zu bauen.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. März 2015)

> Unrechtsbewusstsein trotz eindeutiger Verstöße gegen die Naturschutz-VO (NSG !!!)


bei diesem speziellen NSG sollte man sich immer die entstehungsgeschichte vor augen halten. stichwörter wären: steinbruch, motoX, panzer, schießbahn. in diesem licht können wir gerne weiter über die umweltschädigung durch die 3 erdwälle und den north-shore diskutieren...


----------



## snorre (14. März 2015)

So - ich les hier schon ewig mit und bin vom Verbot auch direkt betroffen, da der Tennenloher Forst direkt bei mir vor der Haustüre liegt und somit auch mein liebstes Bike-Revier darstellt.

Ich würde auch gerne weiterhin im Tennenloher Forst mit dem MTB unterwegs sein. Kann aber TEILWEISE die Behörden und Waldbesitzer verstehen.
Wenn immer neue Trails aufgemacht und teilweise gebaut werden, diese dann von Fahrtechnik-Spezialisten mit blockiertem Hinterrad hinuntergepflügt werden, Abfall auf den Trails liegen bleibt und man an einem wunderschönen, sonnigen Sonntag-Nachmittag durch die Spatziergänger ohne Klingeln mit einem forschen Tempo "Slalom" fahren muss - dann haben halt die aufkommenden Beschwerden nur eine Richtung. Nämlich gegen die Mountainbiker.

Klar, sind vom Verbot 95 % unschuldige Biker getroffen, die wegen 5 % (sorry, ich kanns nicht anders sagen) Idioten ihr Hobby nur noch unbefriedigend ausüben können. Wir alle wollen doch Trails fahren.

Aber wenn ich das oben geschriebene betrachte, müssen sich viele MTBler an die eigene Nase fassen. Ich hab eine Klingel am Bike, mach mich bemerkbar, fahr langsam, sag freundlich "Grüß Gott" und bedanke mich, wenn jemand auf die Seite geht. Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern oder anderen Waldnutzern. Klar fahr ich auch lieber Trails als Forstautobahn, aber ich bleib auf den vorhandenen und buddel nicht in der Gegend rum.

Was ich jetzt aber schade finde, dass dieses Verbot so rigoros ist und man so nur noch mehr Gegenwehr erhält. Noch mehr Unverständnis auf beiden Seiten geschaffen wird und die Emotionen erst recht hochkochen. Ich behaupte auch, dass hier mit unterschiedlichem Maß gemessen wird. Wird ein Wanderer auf einem Trail gesichtet trau ich mich wetten, dass nichts passiert. Wäre die gleiche Person mit dem MTB unterwegs sähe die Sache bestimmt anders aus.

Ich glaube unsere einzige Chance ist sich zu organisieren und auf Verständis zu hoffen. Verständis seitens der Behörden, der Waldbesitzer und natürlich auch der MTBler. Ich bin gespannt und traurig über die derzeitige Situation.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. März 2015)

> Klar, sind vom Verbot 95 % unschuldige Biker getroffen, die wegen 5 % (sorry, ich kanns nicht anders sagen) Idioten ihr Hobby nur noch unbefriedigend ausüben können. Wir alle wollen doch Trails fahren.


ich finde diese "selbstzerfleischung" der mtbler nicht stimmig. wenn ich durch die stadt fahre/gehe, sehe ich laufend autofahrer, die komplett schwachsinnig fahren und offensichtlich charakterlich nicht zum führen eines KFZ geeignet sind (greenbull1 wird das noch viel mehr sehen). auch deswegen werden bestimmte regeln erlassen im straßenverkehr, aber eine totalsperrung steht überhaupt nicht zur debatte. wieso auch, die meisten fahren ja vernünftig (autofahrer in der stadt und mtbler im wald)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (15. März 2015)

Da geb ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Aber glaubst Du nicht auch, dass die Autofahrer eine ganz andere Lobby haben als die MTBler?!
Deswegen versuche ich auch irgendwie mehr Zeit freizuschaufeln. Die könnte ich dann nutzen um mich bei der IG MTB Erlangen für unser Hobba aktiv zu werden. Vielleicht wirds ja noch was. Je mehr - desto besser.


----------



## greenbull1 (15. März 2015)

Beitrag #1088 !
Seit 44 Seiten wird diskutiert und eine Lösung ist nicht in Sicht.

Fakt ist, im TF gilt -wie in ganz Bayern- das BayNatschG/BayWaldG. Diese Gesetze werden örtlich unterschiedlich ausgelegt und verfolgt, da sie (im Gegensatz zu anderen Bundesländern) einigen Interpretationsspielraum lassen. Da hilft auch der Eichstätter Beitrag zur Rechtslage in Bayern nicht weiter, da (siehe dort Satz 1) nun 3 Juristen 4 Meinungen vertreten - auch wenn für den Beitrag gut recherchiert wurde.

Von der Regierung von Mittelfranken wurden zudem noch eine Naturschutzverordnung erlassen, da es sich um das Pferdegatter um ein NSG handelt (Fahren nur auf gewidmeten Wegen, keine Bodenveränderungen, usw.). Und dann wäre noch die Betretungs-VO.

Es ist ja schön, dass in unserem Lande frei und öffentlich über Sinn und Zweck der Gesetze und Verordnungen diskutiert wird. Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass eine der Vorgaben nicht rechtens ist, dann sollte man doch den Weg zum Verwaltungsgericht beschreiten. Nur dieser Weg ist sinnig. Die ganze Diskussion ist für die Tonne.

Wie bereits erwähnt, wäre der Einspruch nach einem OWi-Verfahren bei einem Richterentscheid nur eine Einzelfallentscheidung ohne weitere Auswirkung für die Rechtslage.

Wer nach Pippi Langstrumpfs Motto "ICH mach MIR die Welt, so wie sie MIR gefällt" verfährt, der bekommt in unserem Rechtssystem eine auf den Deckel und das ist gut so. Jeder will seine Freiheit - wenn jedoch die eigene eingeschränkt wird, dann gehts auf die Barrikaden.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der zitierte BUND Naturschutz oder der DAV das Fahrradfahren im NSG und querfeldein positiv bewerten. Durch geschicktes Weglassen von Einzelheiten kann ich jede Studie für meine Zwecke schönschreiben. Was vor der Ausweisung des NSG dort getrieben wurde, ist zweitrangig. Der aktuelle Schutzzweck des NSG ist entscheidend.

Alle Verordnungen wurden amtlich bekannt gegeben und sind vor Ort deutlich beschildert. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn die hier schreibenden Mitglieder der IG sich klar und deutlich hinter die (derzeit) bindenden Vorgaben stellen und sich alle auch vorbildlich danach richten, statt immer neue Begründungen für ein Fehlverhalten aus dem Hut zu zaubern.

Im TF gibt es keine Totalsperrung. Im erwähnten Vergleich zum Verkehr auf öffentlichem Verkehrsgrund ist es doch z. B. schön, wenn es verboten ist, dass der Nachbar nicht jeden Tag vor DEINER Garagenausfahrt parken darf, obwohl es den Rest der Stadt nicht stört - oder?
Genauso kann ich mich an Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen halten (wie die Mehrheit) oder nicht. Wenn ich dann gemessen werde, ist die Polizei schuld - eh klar.

Die Spirale dreht sich momentan in eine für beide Seiten unerwünschte Richtung - mehr Verstöße = höherer Kontrolldruck. ==> Feuer frei für die"Henne und Ei" Diskussion ...

Es soll sogar noch glückliche Mountainbiker aus Freilandhaltung geben, die sich von den o. g. Gesetzesvorgaben nicht eingeschränkt fühlen und sich einfach danach richten ...

Ich zieh mich hier wieder zurück - man sieht sich --- hoffentlich NICHT ;-)


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (15. März 2015)

> Was vor der Ausweisung des NSG dort getrieben wurde, ist zweitrangig. Der aktuelle Schutzzweck des NSG ist entscheidend.


Prinzipiell richtig. Allerdings ist das NSG künstlich entstanden und wird künstlich im Jetzt-Zustand erhalten (via Pferde, Ziegen & techn. Gerät). Ohne diese Maßnahmen würde das Magerrasengebiet verbuschen und in der Folge verwalden. Insofern ist eine Argumentation, dass das Befahren der Wege um das Pferdegatter umweltschädigend sei, wenig überzeugend. Hat das LRA auch gar nicht versucht, sondern über Gefährdung der Spaziergänger argumentiert.



> Im TF gibt es keine Totalsperrung. Im erwähnten Vergleich zum Verkehr auf öffentlichem Verkehrsgrund ist es doch z. B. schön, wenn es verboten ist, dass der Nachbar nicht jeden Tag vor DEINER Garagenausfahrt parken darf, obwohl es den Rest der Stadt nicht stört - oder?
> Genauso kann ich mich an Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen halten (wie die Mehrheit) oder nicht. Wenn ich dann gemessen werde, ist die Polizei schuld - eh klar.


Im NSG, wo das Foto entstand, gibt es eine Totalsperrung. Eine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung wäre angemessen (ähnlich VZ240).


> Es soll sogar noch glückliche Mountainbiker aus Freilandhaltung geben, die sich von den o. g. Gesetzesvorgaben nicht eingeschränkt fühlen und sich einfach danach richten ...


Wenn denn um ER sagen wir mal 10% gesperrt wären, ginge das. Ist-Zustand ist aber 90% gesperrt und 10% Freiland.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (15. März 2015)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Beitrag #1088 !
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der zitierte BUND Naturschutz oder der DAV das Fahrradfahren im NSG und querfeldein positiv bewerten. Durch geschicktes Weglassen von Einzelheiten kann ich jede Studie für meine Zwecke schönschreiben. Was vor der Ausweisung des NSG dort getrieben wurde, ist zweitrangig. Der aktuelle Schutzzweck des NSG ist entscheidend.



Das sind zwei durchaus sehr unterschiedliche Geschichten. Eine reine Sperrung für Radfahrer sieht der BUND Naturschutz nicht ein, diese Haltung zieht sich durch die gesamte Studie. Die wissenschaftliche Begründung inwiefern das Radfahren eine größere Belastung im NSG nach sich zieht als das Gehen steht leider immer noch aus. Gerne würde ich mich dahingehend begründet überzeugen lassen, das würde die ganze Geschichte ja einfacher machen. Eine negative Bewertung des Querfeldeinfahrens vollzieht wohl jeder hier Mitlesende.
Den Ball mit dem Schönschreiben von Studien kann ich gerne zurückspielen, so zitiert das Forstministerium gerne einen Gesetzeskommentar sehr lückenhaft. Der Teil das alles ein Weg ist, was danach aussieht und als solcher genutzt werden kann, unabhängig von seiner historischen Entstehung wird dann gern vergessen.
Dass ebenso ein Betretungsverbot für Rückegassen propagiert wird, welches schon 2010 vom Münchner Verwaltungsgericht gekippt wurde lässt mich persönlich doch an der Fundiertheit dieser Aussagen zweifeln. Denn wenn man in diesem Fall falsch informiert ist, dann vielleicht auch in anderen. Schade ist, dass man sich als Erholungssuchender in seiner Freizeit umfangreich informiert und Studien auswertet, die einzige Antwort der offiziellen Stellen aber lautet, dann klagt doch. Und das bei offensichtlichen Lücken in diesen Leitfäden und nicht vorhandenen Belegen für Verbote (Warum kein Radfahren im NSG?).
Das auf der einen Seite über Persönlichkeitsrechte gesprochen wird, wobei ich hier nicht ganz sehe welche hier durch vorhandene Wege tangiert werden. Auf der anderen Seite in Erlanger Naturschutzgebieten aber große Flächen verbaut werden dürfen mutet für mich als Externen einfach, sagen wir mal, seltsam an.

Die Situation im Tennenloher Forst ist für die Erlanger Naherholung, ebenso wie für die Wertschöpfung und die Naturbildung ein Desaster. Da bin ich durchaus froh in einer Gegend zu wohnen in der man Probleme (die es durchaus gibt) bei einem Bier bespricht und dann auch Lösungen findet, anstatt immer klagen zu müssen.


----------



## S*P*J (16. März 2015)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369177
> ... nicht immer nur auf die Forstwirtschaft schimpfen ...



boah, da hast du ja was ganz tolles entdeckt, 2010 hat das Fahren da noch keinen gestört.



in diesem Sinne!


----------



## User85319 (17. März 2015)

greenbull1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369177
> ... nicht immer nur auf die Forstwirtschaft schimpfen ...
> 
> Dies ist der aktuelle Zustand östlich des Kugelfangwalls beim Steinbruch. Unrechtsbewusstsein trotz eindeutiger Verstöße gegen die Naturschutz-VO (NSG !!!), BayNatschG (durch Beschilderung gesperrter Weg) und Betretungs-VO (eindeutig und mehrfach beschildert) - FEHLANZEIGE !!!



Sorry, aber wer ausschließlich mit Verboten daher kommt und keine Alternativen anbieten kann/will, der muss sich nicht wundern, wenn der "Wildbau" dann etwas ausartet 

Was denken sich die Verantwortlichen eigentlich dabei? Dass hunderte enthusiastische MTBler mit einem Schlag ihr Hobby niederlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (28. März 2015)

Um mal wieder einen Beitrag zur Toleranz und gutem Miteinander zu liefern... Meilwald heute:


----------



## pera (30. März 2015)

static schrieb:


> Um mal wieder einen Beitrag zur Toleranz und gutem Miteinander zu liefern... Meilwald heute:


Dieser Trail liegt auf Landkreisgebiet, die Toleranz-Kampagne wird von der Stadt mitgetragen. Bis sich das ausweitet, braucht es noch Arbeit. Zu Toleranz gehört aber auch, Befindlichkeiten des Grundeigentümers zu tolerieren. Dort will offensichtlich jemand nicht, dass ungefragt ein MTB-Trail entsteht oder sich ausweitet. 
Im Gegensatz zum Tennenloher Forst haben wir am Rathsberg kein Trail-Totalverbot, sondern eine Situation, in der Respekt und Toleranz eine echte Chance haben. Bei vernünftigen Verhalten kann da durchaus noch was schönes entstehen.


----------



## static (30. März 2015)

Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, wo die Grenze genau verläuft. Ich dachte bis jetzt, das wär noch Stadtgebiet. Spielt letztendlich aber auch keine Rolle.
Ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass da jemand nicht ganz ungefährliche Dinge treibt. (Aus meiner Sicht damit auch gegen Gesetz verstößt, aber ich will hier nicht schon wieder die Diskussion starten...). Soll sich jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse draus ziehen. Respektvoll gegenüber Waldbesuchern sieht allerdings anders aus...


----------



## pera (30. März 2015)

static schrieb:


> Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, wo die Grenze genau verläuft. Ich dachte bis jetzt, das wär noch Stadtgebiet. Spielt letztendlich aber auch keine Rolle.
> Ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass da jemand nicht ganz ungefährliche Dinge treibt. (Aus meiner Sicht damit auch gegen Gesetz verstößt, aber ich will hier nicht schon wieder die Diskussion starten...). Soll sich jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse draus ziehen. Respektvoll gegenüber Waldbesuchern sieht allerdings anders aus...


Es gibt gewichtige Behördenvertreter, die das Gesetz genauso interpretieren. Ob das gut zu Ende gedacht ist, da kann tatsächlich jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse draus ziehen. Bisher sind mir keine Personenschäden durch unvermittelt zugelegte Trails bekannt, wohl aber Materialschäden.


----------



## Apeman (30. März 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> Naja...
> 1. Interessengemeinschaft hin oder her. Da hilft nur ein Verein!
> Ich sehe ja hier in BaWü das es auch anders laufen kann und das trotz 2-Meter Regelung!
> Ohne den Verein Mountainbike Freiburg e.v. gäbe es hier keine legalen Trails wie die Borderline!
> ...



Ich wiederhole mich! Handeln statt labern!

Warum schaffen es die Erlanger Franken nicht? Organisiert doch mal eine Demo!? Wenn jeder der hier jammert mit Transparenten und Schildern vor dem Rathaus und dem Forstamt für Stimmung sorgt, würde hier einiges besser laufen ;-)


----------



## lowfat (31. März 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich! Handeln statt labern!
> 
> Warum schaffen es die Erlanger Franken nicht? Organisiert doch mal eine Demo!? Wenn jeder der hier jammert mit Transparenten und Schildern vor dem Rathaus und dem Forstamt für Stimmung sorgt, würde hier einiges besser laufen ;-)


Da bin ich bei Dir. Wenn auch etwas anders. Eine Briefaktionen hat es schon gegeben und der Stadt ER und dem Landreis ERH die Augen geöffnet, dass es da draussen eine Menge betroffene Sportler gibt. Danke an alle, die mitgemacht haben! Die Briefe haben uns die Türen zur Stadt und zum Landkreis geöffnet. Eine Demo ist natürlich eine Option, bewegt alleine aber nicht viel. Nur im Forum posten auch nicht.
Die Mitarbeiter der Behörden sind auch in ihrer Verwaltungswelt gefangen und werden für uns keine Lösungen erarbeiten. Die haben i.d.R. keinen Kopf für unsere Probleme. Woher auch? Wir sind ja bis Anfang 2014 nicht in Erscheinung getreten. Die Vorschläge müssen wir schon selbst machen. Das hat die DIMB IG Erlangen mit dem Rahmenkonzept MTB getan und am 2.2. am Runden Tisch vorgestellt. Jetzt arbeiten wir Vorschläge in konkrete Massnahmen um. Das ist der zähe und unspektakuläre Teil und macht nicht immer Spaß. Kann sich aber am Ende lohnen.
Dazu ist es nicht mit zwei Postings im Forum getan, sondern da muss man sich über einen längeren Zeitraum engagieren und an einem Thema dranbleiben. Offenbar sind hier im Forum nur wenige bereit, ein solches Engagement einzugehen. Dafür mag jeder seine persönlichen Gründe haben. Ich fänds aber besser, wenn sich noch mehr mehr Leute finden würden, die konkret mitarbeiten. Das würde unsere Schlagkraft als community deutlich erhöhen.


----------



## Apeman (31. März 2015)

_"Wir suchen nach wie vor Unterstützer und Leute die bereit sind, sich gemeinsam mit uns zu engagieren und spannende Projekte (z.B. die Feuerschneisenabfahrt) umsetzen möchten."_

Super sache!


An wen können sich motivierte und interesierte Helfer wenden? Evtl. gibt es hier im Forum eine Anlaufstelle?
Warum wird kein Verein wie z.B. in Freiburg gegründet?


----------



## lowfat (31. März 2015)

Ich lade Dich zum nächsten Treffen der DIMB IG Erlangen ein. Ich sag Dir morgen bescheid.
Das mit der VereinsgrünDie DIMB e.V. Duetschland ist schon ein eingetragener Verein. Einen weiteren zu gründen, ist also gar nicht nötig, sondern würde uns in Erlangen mit der ganzen Vereinsmeierei nur unnötig Arbeit machen.


----------



## Apeman (31. März 2015)

Danke für die Einladung. Ich wohne in Freiburg 

Der Verein hätte ua. auch die möglichkeit, dass die Versicherungsfrage geklärt wäre.


----------



## mw.dd (31. März 2015)

Apeman schrieb:


> ...
> Der Ferein hätte ua. auch die möglichkeit, dass die Versicherungsfrage geklärt wäre.



Das geht auch anders. 
Außerdem soll man den zweiten Schritt nicht vor dem ersten machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (31. März 2015)

Stimmt. Ein Verein könnte z.B. die Trägerschaft für eine ausgewiesene Strecke mit Verkehrssicherungspflicht (z.B. im Sperrgebiet Tennenlohe) übernehmen. Es gibt aber auch andere mögliche Träger. Dazu braucht man aber erstmal Strecken...
In Bayern haben wir keine 2m-Regel. Da gibt es glücklicherweise noch Spielräume, die Trails auch ohne Verkehrssicherungspflicht, Trägerschaft und Vereinsmeierei ermöglichen. Dazu müssen sich aber alle Seiten einig sein und Querschüsse wie Sachbeschädigungen, Drohungen usw. ausbleiben. Sonst machen die Grundeigentümer und/oder die Behörden dicht.

@Apeman
Ah, Freiburg. Das ist ein bisschen weit


----------



## Solemn (2. April 2015)

@lowfat 
wie können sich denn Erlanger bei Euch melden? Les' hier schon länger mit, und in nächster Zeit könnte auch mal wieder ein bisschen Zeit drin sein, wirklich was zu tun.


Solemn


----------



## christof1977 (2. April 2015)

Solemn schrieb:


> @lowfat
> wie können sich denn Erlanger bei Euch melden? Les' hier schon länger mit, und in nächster Zeit könnte auch mal wieder ein bisschen Zeit drin sein, wirklich was zu tun.



Das ist ganz einfach: Auf http://ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/ findest Du Kontaktmöglichkeiten, ebenso unter https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen
Oder einfach eine Mail an [email protected] oder schlicht jemanden von uns hier im Forum anschreiben (@lowfat oder @pera oder @Xayok oder mich oder oder oder ... )
Nächste Sitzung ist kommende Woche, also immer her mit neuen Leuten!


----------



## Solemn (2. April 2015)

Hab PM von lowfat, danke! Ich denke ich schaff das 

Solemn


----------



## pndrev (28. Mai 2015)

Gibt's am Rathsberg eigentlich was Neues? Oder in Tennenlohe?


----------



## pera (31. Mai 2015)

_*Situation Rathsberg:*_
*Westteil* (Gemeinde Bubenreuth): unverändert. Anfragen an die Waldbesitzer lassen wenig Gesprächsbereitschaft erkennen. Man könnte jetzt über juristische Schritte nachdenken (würde aber maximal zu einem Teilerfolg führen), wir (die DIMB IG Erlangen) werden unsere Kapazitäten aber zunächst auf den Ostteil konzentrieren.
*Ostteil*: (Stadt Erlangen, Gemeinden Marloffstein und Spardorf): die Stadt duldet offensichtlich den Status quo. Aber Vorsicht: sollten neue Strecken entstehen oder Unfälle passieren, kann es mit der Duldung schnell ein Ende haben; und: der Ostteil des Tourengebietes Rathsberg liegt nur zum Teil auF Stadtgebiet; einige der besseren Trails führen auch durch Privatwald. Wir hatten erste fruchtbare Kontakte zum Forst mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Aussicht besteht, Trails im Sinne der Mountainbiker zu gestalten. Wir wollen die nächsten Wochen und Monate dazu nutzen, uns das Gelände genau anzusehen, um unter optimaler Topographieausnutzung interessante Strecken vorzuschlagen. Anders formuliert: bereits bestehende Trails optimieren, evtl. verlagern, mit interessanten Features aufwerten... Im idealfall können wir im Herbst den Forst- und Umweltbehörden sowie Privatwaldbesitzern ein detailliertes Konzept vorlegen. 
Unsere Ansatz:
- die bestehenden Trails bleiben offen (ist eine Kernforderung, aber nicht die Aufforderung, noch schnell neue Spuren durch den Wald zu pflügen!)
- ausgewählte Abfahrtsabschnitte werden aufgehübscht (ist ein Angebot, dass dazu führen soll, dass nicht unabgesprochen weitere Strecken eingefahren werden)
Unsere Verpflichtung:
- Mountainbiken muss sozial- und umweltverträglich sein.

Eigentlich ist Mountainbiken am Rathsberg kein großes Ding. Konflikte entstehen nur, wenn einzelne sich zuviel rausnehmen. Wenn man mit den richtigen Leuten vorher redet, ist wahrscheinlich allerhand möglich.
Wer die Vorgehensweise gut findet und sich beteiligen möchte, ist gerne eingeladen.

Peter für die DIMB IG Erlangen


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Juni 2015)

So lange sich die Mountainbiker untereinander nicht mal grüßen können, wenn man sich auf Tour begegnet, werden wir es auch nicht schaffen nach außen ein gutes Bild abzugeben!


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2015)

Deine Aussage ist sicher völlig zutreffend.
Sie hat die aber auch gleiche Qualität wie die Verlautbarungen des Ochsen auf der Fleischbrücke, sie ist eine "Binsenweisheit".

*Wenn* es so wäre, dass MTBer sich nicht untereinander grüßen bei Begegnungen, *dann* gäbe dies tatsächlich kein gutes Bild ab.
Ich habe allerdings nicht die Erfahrung, dass dies so ist, ganz im Gegenteil.

Insofern bitte ich doch, einzelne, unschöne Erfahrungen hier nicht als den Allgemeinzustand hinzustellen.


----------



## mistertom52070 (17. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre seit 20 Jahren MTB, daher sind das leider keine einzelnen unschönen Erfahrungen, sondern im Erlanger Umland leider die Regel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof1977 (17. Juni 2015)

Och ... ich glaube, das hat was mit dem Franken an sich zu tun, weniger mit MTBler (ich bin selber beides ) Ich habe es mir mittlerweile zum Spaß gemacht, auf meinem Arbeitsweg jeden (zumindest im Wald) zu grüßen. Was man da aus allen Bevölkerungsgruppen an Blicken und komischen Gesichtern erntet, ist schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Juni 2015)

das mach ich auch so, alleine schon weil ich selber net so n Muffel werden will.
Aber bis auf ca. 5% reagiert keiner, und die von sich aus grüßen sind max. 1%


----------



## lowfat (17. Juni 2015)

Ihr seid einfach zu schnell unterwegs. Das überfordert die Reaktionsfähigkeit


----------



## pndrev (17. Juni 2015)

christof1977 schrieb:


> Och ... ich glaube, das hat was mit dem Franken an sich zu tun, weniger mit MTBler



Korrekt. Zuhause in Schwaben haben sich die RR'ler (ja, damals noch...) prinzipiell gegrüßt, als ich hier hergezogen bin kam kein einziger Gruß zurück.


----------



## Boiledfrog (17. Juni 2015)

Hier mal n Eindruck von meiner letzten Tour im Meilwald...
Fast überall auf den breiten Forststrassen liegen Äste...
Und auf den schönen Strecken, wie der Steilkurve querliegende Bäume!
Macht langsam keinen Spaß mehr, selbst auf den "erlaubten" Zonen 
Das Problem ist das die Natur hier den Förstern auch noch nen gefallen schenkt, da man die riesen Stämme nicht mehr wegbekommt!


----------



## votre3491 (28. Juni 2015)

Wie ist denn die derzeitige Lage im
wald? Ich bin vorhin zufaellig an besagter Pferdekoppel in Bubenreuth gelandet.. Faehrt von euch absolut niemand dort lang oder wie handhabt ihr das Verbot? Ich bin mit dem MTB erst seit Kurzem unterwegs und kenne solche Fahrradverbote aus dem Taunus, wo ich herkomme, in keinster Weise..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (28. Juni 2015)

sind die sperrungen am altkönig inzwischen wieder aufgehoben?


----------



## votre3491 (28. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin am altkönig bisher immer mit dem mountainbike unterwegs gewesen und nie gab es probleme.. seit wann genau gibt es die sperrung eigentlich?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. August 2015)

die pösen mtb-fahrer machen die Natur kaputt: http://www.nordbayern.de/region/erlangen/marloffstein-benotigt-eine-fahrerlaubnis-1.4565224

offensichtlich ist eine Erneuerung der VO geplant, nachdem sich die marloffsteiner selbst ausgesperrt haben. wär ja mal eine Gelegenheit, ein paar emails auszusenden. schade, dass sie mir nicht mehr antworten...


----------



## static (7. August 2015)

Das was in dem Artikel als Grund für eine neue Verordnug aufgeführt wird ist doch aber in der alten schon geregelt!?
_"Ausgenommen von den Verboten [...] sind:" "5. die Wartung, Erhaltung und Instandhaltung bestehender Wasserversorgungsanlagen [...]"_
Oder befindet sich schon eine neue Verordnung in Arbeit, in der das nicht mehr enthalten wäre? 

Auch lustig, dass das Artikel-Foto abseits des Weges aufgenommen wurde. Der Fotograf wusste wohl nicht, dass in der Rathsberg-Wildnis das verlassen der Wege für Fußgänger auchverboten. Hier sind nämlich auch Fußganger böse Naturzerstörer, nicht nur die Mountainbiker...


----------



## votre3491 (7. August 2015)

Ist das geschossene Foto von der Umgebung an der Pferdekoppel?


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (8. August 2015)

Das Zeitungsfoto ist von dem Trail unterhalb des Rathsberger Schlosses (Pferdekoppel) nach Atzelsberg. Also innerhalb des NSG natürlich, der Weg direkt an der Pferdekoppel entlang ist noch außerhalb.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. August 2015)

Was lernen wir daraus? Mit dem Auto soll man dort problemlos fahren dürfen und zwar jeder der meint dort etwas zu tun zu haben. Radfahrer zerstören allerdings die Natur und sollen dort fern bleiben! Eine bestechende Logik.


----------



## suoixon (9. August 2015)

Ergibt überhaupt irgendwas Sinn was da abläuft?


----------



## lowfat (10. August 2015)

Die DIMB IG Erlangen hat mit einem Leserbrief reagiert. Falls er nicht ebgedruckt wird, könnt Ihr ihn hier lesen: http://www.ig-mtb-erlangen.blogspot.de/2015/08/neue-verordnung-fur-naturschutzgebiet.html


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (10. August 2015)

guter Leserbrief. ich wäre auf die dh-strecken gar nicht eingegangen, das war ja nie ein umweltproblem bzw spätestens jetzt mit dem riesenloch auf halber strecke wäre dieses argument mehr als lächerlich gewesen, aber egal... innerhalb des nsg wüsste ich nicht, wo großartig abseits von wegen gefahren wurde (abgesehen von Umfahrungen umgestürzter oder platzierter bäume).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (13. August 2015)

Sehr sachlich gehalten, gefällt mir gut! Wurde er mittlerweile gedruckt?


----------



## lowfat (13. August 2015)

bisher nicht. Typischerweise sammeln die Erlanger Nachrichten Leserbriefe und drucken sie irgendwann ab. Kann aber auch sein, dass er nie erscheint. Warten wir's ab


----------



## nightwolf (14. August 2015)

Solange ich lesen kann, und vermutlich noch laenger _(nur da weiss ich es nicht, somit muessen diese gut vier Jahrzehnte reichen )_ hat das Erlanger Kaesblatt noch keine einzige nichtnegative Meldung ueber Radfahrer verbreitet


----------



## lowfat (14. August 2015)

Dafür ist heute ein Leserbrief eine offenbar betagteren Dame drin, die ihre schlichte Weltsicht zum Besten geben darf.
Quintessenz: früher war alles besser und Radfahrer sollen eh Nummernschilder bekommen. Wilkommen im Sommerloch! 
Ich vermisse noch die jährliche Rüpel-Radler-Story im redaktionellen Teil


----------



## nightwolf (14. August 2015)

Ich hab die heutige Ausgabe nicht zur Hand, ehrlich, ich hab auch ein Alibi aka Arbeitsplatz in einem anderen Bundesland, woher ich das nur trotzdem geahnt habe ... 

Manche Dinge aendern sich eben nie ...


----------



## lowfat (20. August 2015)

Heute ist der Leserbrief in gekürzter Fassung in den Erlanger Nachrichten erschienen. 2 Wochen zu spät und nicht vollständig, aber man soll ja nicht undankbar sein...


----------



## microbat (22. August 2015)

Mal ein Lichtblick...



Radfahren auf Waldwegen grundsätzlich erlaubt

BayVGH, Pressemitteilung vom 19.08.2015 zum Urteil 11 B 14.2809 vom 03.07.2015

Mit seit 18. August 2015 rechtskräftigem Urteil vom 3. Juli 2015 hat der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof (BayVGH) ein Verbot für den Radverkehr im sog. "Bannwald" des Markts Ottobeuren (Landkreis Unterallgäu) aufgehoben. Ein vorangegangenes Urteil des Verwaltungsgerichts Augsburg vom 1. April 2014, das das Radfahr-Verbot bestätigt hatte, hat der BayVGH entsprechend abgeändert.

Der Markt Ottobeuren hatte mit einer verkehrsrechtlichen Anordnung vom Januar 2014 zum Schutz von Fußgängern das Radfahren auf den Wegen im "Bannwald" verboten. Nach Auffassung des BayVGH ist dieses Verbot nicht gerechtfertigt. Ein derartiges Verbot setze nach den Bestimmungen der Straßenverkehrsordnung eine Gefahrenlage voraus, die auf besondere örtliche Verhältnisse zurückzuführen sei und das allgemeine Risiko einer Beeinträchtigung relevanter Rechtsgüter erheblich übersteige. Von einer Gefahrenlage im "Bannwald", die aufgrund der besonderen örtlichen Verhältnisse das allgemeine Risiko einer Beeinträchtigung erholungssuchender Fußgänger durch Radfahrer erheblich übersteige, sei jedoch nicht auszugehen.

Das Radfahren in freier Natur sei von der Bayerischen Verfassung geschützt, soweit es der Erholung und nicht kommerziellen oder rein sportlichen Zwecken diene und soweit die Radfahrer mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umgingen. Dies gelte jedenfalls bei Benutzung von Fahrrädern ohne Elektromotor.

Auch schmalere Wege seien bei angepasster Fahrweise weder zum Radfahren von vornherein ungeeignet noch bestehe auf ihnen stets eine erhöhte Gefahrenlage für Fußgänger. An den vom Gericht im Rahmen eines Ortstermins begangenen engeren Wegstellen sei die Sichtweite für Radfahrer grundsätzlich immer noch ausreichend, um bei entsprechend vorsichtiger Fahrweise auf Fußgänger rechtzeitig reagieren zu können. Es könne nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhielten.

Es bleibe dem Markt Ottobeuren jedoch unbenommen, gegebenenfalls einzelne Wege zu sperren, sollte sich erweisen, dass hier eine erhöhte Gefahrenlage bestehe. Außerdem könne er Hinweise auf die Pflicht zur Rücksichtnahme auf Fußgänger anbringen oder durch deutlich sichtbare Barrieren die Zufahrt in bestimmte Wegeabschnitte erschweren und verhindern, dass Radfahrer hier mit höherer Geschwindigkeit fahren.

Quelle: BayVGH


Quelle:
http://www.datev.de/portal/ShowPage.do?pid=dpi&nid=175842


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. August 2015)

Passend dazu: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/801139573341021


----------



## lowfat (24. August 2015)

lowfat schrieb:


> Dafür ist heute ein Leserbrief eine offenbar betagteren Dame drin, die ihre schlichte Weltsicht zum Besten geben darf.
> Quintessenz: früher war alles besser und Radfahrer sollen eh Nummernschilder bekommen. Wilkommen im Sommerloch!
> *Ich vermisse noch die jährliche Rüpel-Radler-Story im redaktionellen Teil*


Ich zitiere mich ja selbst nur ungern, aber auf das Verhalten der Erlanger Nachrichten im Sommerloch ist Verlass: Die Nürnberger Redaktion ruft in der heutigen Ausgabe Leser dazu auf, Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema "Kampfradler" einzusenden. Na also - geht doch. Wenns nicht so dämlich und vorhersehbar wäre, könnte man glatt darüber lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (29. August 2015)

Hinter dem Wildpferdegehege ... Der Harvester hat zugeschlagen ...
Aber Hauptsache Recht und Ordnung sind gewahrt, denn Radfahren ist verboten!


----------



## pndrev (29. August 2015)

Die Trockenheit hat aber ihr Gutes, immerhin sind die Wege noch in Ordnung auf den Fotos.


----------



## nightwolf (29. August 2015)

Stimmt, wenn es schifft, kommt auch noch Ausspuelung dazu ...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (30. August 2015)

Wo ist das genau? Entweder es ist ein nicht freigegebener Weg, dann sollte also dort jedwedes Betreten verboten sein -- wieso also das VZ 254? Oder ist das NSG, dann wäre Meldung nach AN angezeigt?


----------



## nightwolf (30. August 2015)

Das ist am 'Gruenstrich' Weg (Dormitz - Neunhof) hinter dem Wildpferdegehege zwischen 'Ohrwaschl' und 'Steinernes Bruecklein'.
Fast der gesamte Streckenabschnitt der Forststrasse ist beschaedigt.
Die seitlich abzweigenden, gesperrten Wege waren mal schmale Wanderwege, jetzt aber sind sie auf Harvesterbreite ausgebaut.


----------



## derwaaal (30. August 2015)

genau so schaut es auch westlich vom Pferdegehege aus, auf den Wegen Richtung Wolfsfelder Wiese!
Dort sind die Bäume so abgegrast, dass es nun wie öde Prärie aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (30. August 2015)

...wie früher eben - als die Artillerie unter der Woche und die Motorsportler am Wochenende den Sand belüfteten...


----------



## lowfat (2. April 2017)

Achtung, wie ich gerade aus zuverlässiger Quelle erfuhr, wird gerade am Rathsberg am Trail an der  Pferdekoppel kontrolliert!


----------



## tawasbij (3. April 2017)

Danke lowfat!! Aber was wird da kontrolliert? Und von wem?


----------



## derwaaal (3. April 2017)

dort beginnt das NSG, daher wird dessen unrechtmäßiges Betreten kontrolliert.
Von wem? Ist mir auch unklar, ob von Pozilei oder Waldgrundstückbesitzer.


----------



## Bikewurst (4. April 2017)

Naja. Auf der "Bubenreuther" Seite (westlich) der Straße nach Rathsberg wird ja auch wieder fleissig geschaufelt. Da ist es wohl wieder nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es Unstimmigkeiten gibt...


----------



## WonneDanila (4. April 2017)

Wie ich die Info verstanden habe, hat einer der Privatwaldbesitzer am Ausgang des Weges um die Pferdekoppel (auf dem Boden verankerte Stämme) Biker notiert. 
Nach Auffassung der Privatwaldbesitzer handelt es sich hier nicht um einen offiziellen Weg, daher wurde mit Unterstützung der Forstverwaltung auch die Sperre angelegt. Die DIMB IG Erlangen und auch der offizielle Bayernatlas ist hier anderer Meinung, dort ist der Pfad nämlich eingetragen. 
Der Einschätzung von Bikewurst schließe ich mich an - mit zunehmend schönem Wetter sind vermehrt Biker im Wald und frequentieren auch den Privatwald westlich der Straße nach Rathsberg. Soweit ja eigentlich kein dramatisches Problem, so lange nicht wild gebuddelt bzw. dort neues Linien eingefahren oder alte auf der ehemaligen DH-Strecke reaktiviert werden und auch das Naturschutzgebiet umfahren wird. Das offizielle Verbot hat für dieses Gebiet nach wie vor Bestand, ob es uns gefällt oder nicht. Die Baumstämme in der Einfahrt sind mittlerweile weggeräumt, das Schild hängt immer noch. Kann sich ja jeder mal überlegen, inwiefern er/sie an einer erneuten Eskalation der Situation am Rathsberg Interesse hat - oder seine Tour einfach drumherum legt.


----------



## static (4. April 2017)

WonneDanila schrieb:


> Die Baumstämme in der Einfahrt sind mittlerweile weggeräumt[...]


Wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche, waren die Baustämme vor ein paar Wochen noch vorhanden...

Übrigens hat irgendwer die entsprechenden Wegabschnitte (oben bei den Pferden und den Downhill) bei OSM mit einem Fahrverbot getaggt, was natürlich Blödsinn ist. Falls es hier Leute gibt, die bei Openstreetmap aktiv sind: Vielleicht möchte da mal jemand nachbessern. Ich bin in dem Thema leider nicht wirklich drin.


----------



## derwaaal (4. April 2017)

WonneDanila schrieb:


> Nach Auffassung der Privatwaldbesitzer handelt es sich hier nicht um einen offiziellen Weg, daher wurde mit Unterstützung der Forstverwaltung auch die Sperre angelegt. Die DIMB IG Erlangen und auch der offizielle Bayernatlas ist hier anderer Meinung, dort ist der Pfad nämlich eingetragen.


Gilt diese Auffassung der Privatwaldbesitzer dann auch für Fußgänger und Gassigeher?


----------



## LeFritzz (4. April 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> . Privatwaldbesitzer...


Jeder Teil dieser Erde ist meinem Volk heilig. Jeder Berg, jedes Tal, jede Lichtung, jeder Wald ist in der Erinnerung und Erfahrung meines Volkes heilig. Selbst der stumme Felsen der Küste hallen wider von den Ereignissen und Erinnerungen im Leben meines Volkes. Der Boden unter euren Füßen antwortet liebevoll auf unsere Schritte als auf eure, denn er ist die Asche unserer Vorväter. Unsere bloßen Füße fühlen die Vertrautheit. Die Erde ist erfüllt vom Leben der Unseren.

WIE KANN MAN LAND BESITZEN?

Aus der Rede des Häuptlings Seattle


----------



## pera (4. April 2017)

Für Fußgänger und Gassigeher gilt das freie Betretungsrecht, d.h. sie sind nicht an Wege gebunden und dürfen außerhalb des NSG überall rumlaufen, auch auf dem Weg der nach Auffassung der Privatwaldbesitzer keiner ist. Radfahrer müssen auf Wegen bleiben, deshalb dürfen sie nach Auffassung der Privatwaldbesitzer besagten Weg an der Pferdekoppel nicht fahren, weil er nach Auffassung der Privatwaldbesitzer keiner ist auch wenn er so aussieht. Man muss kurz innehalten um es zu kapieren, verstehen tue ich es trotzdem nicht. 
Man sollte bei der ganzen Empörung aber nicht vergessen, dass der Konflikt sich nicht an diesem Weg entzündete, sondern an den Abfahrtstrecken, die ohne vernünftige Absprache durch den Privatwald gezogen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (4. April 2017)

static schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht komplett täusche, waren die Baustämme vor ein paar Wochen noch vorhanden...
> 
> Übrigens hat irgendwer die entsprechenden Wegabschnitte (oben bei den Pferden und den Downhill) bei OSM mit einem Fahrverbot getaggt, was natürlich Blödsinn ist. Falls es hier Leute gibt, die bei Openstreetmap aktiv sind: Vielleicht möchte da mal jemand nachbessern. Ich bin in dem Thema leider nicht wirklich drin.


Die Bäume an Ein- und Ausfahrt sind immer dann weg, wenn Forstarbeiten in dem Gebiet erfolgen. Diese sind den Besitzern nämlich erlaubt, und der Traktor findet komischerweise auch immer den "Nicht-Weg" durchs NSG.


> Kann sich ja jeder mal überlegen, inwiefern er/sie an einer erneuten Eskalation der Situation am Rathsberg Interesse hat - oder seine Tour einfach drumherum legt.


Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht erkennen, dass die Eskalation beendet ist, wenn laufend Kontrollen stattfinden. Und weil Forst und Waldbesitzer unter einer Decke stecken, kontrolliert auch der Forst *außerhalb* des NSGs.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (12. Mai 2019)

Bitte Achtung am Rathsberg: Demnächst fallen da alle Bäume um, weil der Wald durch die MTB-Reifen in eine Wüste verwandelt wird https://www.nordbayern.de/region/er...-mountainbikes-im-erlanger-meilwald-1.8883158 . Also immer Helme auf ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (12. Mai 2019)

Ja aber siehe Leserkommentar: Schon mindestens seit den 90ern


----------



## Martinwurst (12. Mai 2019)

LOL diese behinderten Mountainbiker haben auf 50 Quadratmeter von insgesamt 5000000 die Humusdecke erodiert.
Welch schlimme Umweltsünder.
*In meinen Porsche Cayenne steig und in die Fränkische Kajakfahren geh*


----------



## static (13. Mai 2019)

Unser Kommentar von der DIMB IG Erlangen dazu:
https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen/posts/2216197021807570


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. Mai 2019)

static schrieb:


> Unser Kommentar von der DIMB IG Erlangen dazu:
> https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen/posts/2216197021807570



Netter Beitrag zum Thema. Löst aber nicht das Hauptproblem. Hauptproblem sind die Jungs welche im Meilwald ständig meinem alles umschaufeln zu müssen. Bei dem im Artikel angesprochenen Bereich und noch einigen anderen Bereichen hat man schon mit Spaten und Schaufel nachgeholfen das es so ist wie es ist.

Den Pröbstle kenne ich aus Gesprächen. Grundsätzlich hat der nichts gegen MTBler, was aber garnicht gefällt ist das Anlegen von neuen Strecken.


----------



## maersk (14. Mai 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Netter Beitrag zum Thema. Löst aber nicht das Hauptproblem. Hauptproblem sind die Jungs welche im Meilwald ständig meinem alles umschaufeln zu müssen. Bei dem im Artikel angesprochenen Bereich und noch einigen anderen Bereichen hat man schon mit Spaten und Schaufel nachgeholfen das es so ist wie es ist.
> 
> Den Pröbstle kenne ich aus Gesprächen. Grundsätzlich hat der nichts gegen MTBler, was aber garnicht gefällt ist das Anlegen von neuen Strecken.



Nunja, bei der angesprochenen Stelle wurde nach meinen Beobachtungen nur minimal mit Spaten und Schaufel Hand angelegt. Die zwei Tables (wenn man sie so nennen mag) wurden in den letzten zwei Jahren im Absprung leicht erhöht. Ansonsten gibt es noch einen Kicker, der ständig im Wechsel aufgebaut und wieder niedergerissen wird, und das war es. Hier ist einfach extrem hoher Nutzungsdruck durch alle. Da spielen Kinder, bauen Jugendliche Waldlager, Nordic Walking, Hunde, Spaziergänger*innen, MTB, Forstwirtschaft, Laufgruppen, Pferde, RC-Modelle, Kindergeburtstage (sogar MotoCross habe ich schon mal gesehen). Man braucht nur mal an einem sonnigen Samstag dort sein. In den angesprochenen Bereich wurden auch nicht wirklich viele neue Strecken (auch schon ein zu mächtiges Wort) angelegt, dafür ist das Gebiet viel zu dicht schon genutzt.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. Mai 2019)

> Bei dem im Artikel angesprochenen Bereich und noch einigen anderen Bereichen hat man schon mit Spaten und Schaufel nachgeholfen das es so ist wie es ist.


nun ja, der bereich sieht ja auch nur so aus, weil da spaten und schaufel angelegt wurden (alter steinbruch).


> Da spielen Kinder, bauen Jugendliche Waldlager, Nordic Walking, Hunde, Spaziergänger*innen, MTB, Forstwirtschaft, Laufgruppen, Pferde, RC-Modelle, Kindergeburtstage (sogar MotoCross habe ich schon mal gesehen).


rettungsübung vom thw war da auch schon.
---
der (zu?) hohe mtb-nutzungsdruck an den "bombenkratern" ließe sich freilich reduzieren, wenn man die downhill-strecke "drüben" und die beliebte durchfahrt durch die rathsberg-wildnis wieder dulden würde.


----------



## RolliRolltRund (27. März 2020)

Hey, heute waren anscheinend einige Trails mit Bändern abgesperrt. Weiß da zufällig jemand was dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xayok (27. März 2020)

RolliRolltRund schrieb:


> Hey, heute waren anscheinend einige Trails mit Bändern abgesperrt. Weiß da zufällig jemand was dazu?


Anfragen bei der Stadt laufen, bisher ist nicht ganz klar, warum dem so ist.

Grüße
André


----------



## nightwolf (27. März 2020)

Wie die Spielplaetze ???
Wohl jemand uebereifrig ?


----------



## IG-Erlangen (1. April 2020)

Hallo,

wie André bereits geschrieben hat, hatten wir umgehend bei den entsprechenden Ämtern um Information gebeten.
Mittlerweile wurde uns bestätigt, dass die Sperrungen von öffentlicher Stelle durchgeführt wurden.
Als Gründe für die Maßnahme nannte man u.a. gehäufte Beschwerden über Mountainbiker im betroffenen Gebiet, insbesondere in den letzten zwei Wochen.
Einen Kommentar von uns findet man bei Facebook: 
Aktuell ist von den Absperrbändern übrigens nichts mehr zu finden.


René
DIMB IG Erlangen


----------



## Bikewurst (2. April 2020)

Im Moment wird dort oben jedenfalls gebaut, wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Ob das so klug ist....


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (4. April 2020)

Klug sicher nicht (und ich bin definitiv zu alt zum Buddeln im Wald). Aber wenn ich auf der "verbotenen" Straßenseite (die Westseite der Rathsberger meine ich) die in den letzten 2 (?) Jahren erfolgten Vorbereitungen zum Nachbau des Frankfurter Kreuzes o.ä. mit Forstpanzerstraßen im Wald sehe, kann ich nur sagen: Alles sch"$§egal, solange niemand übern Haufen gefahren wird.


----------



## Anferd (4. April 2020)

IG-Erlangen schrieb:


> [...}
> 
> René
> DIMB IG Erlangen


Hi Rene, euer beharrlicher, offener, selbstkritischer und konstruktiver Stil ist der beste Wegbereiter für Kompromisse. Echt genial, wie Ihr auch emotional arbeitet, das Verhärten von Fronten sanft verhindert um langsam eine schwierige Veränderung zu ermöglichen.
Danke für Eure tolle Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ackAdd3r (6. Januar 2021)

IG-Erlangen schrieb:


> Einen Kommentar von uns findet man bei Facebook:



Ernst gemeinter Gedanke.....

Wenn Ihr (die DIMB) auch den "Nachwuchs" erreichen wollt, solltet Ihr eine andere Plattform als Facebook /die eigene Homepage nutzen.


----------

